# Peinliche Gildennamen



## Huntara (24. September 2007)

Holla an alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,

zu den lustigen Gildennamen viel mir leider nur ein peinlicher Name ein, nämlich
Rebels of Dalvengyr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  yeaaaah..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kennt ihr auch noch peinliche Gildennamen?


----------



## Myimmortal_ (24. September 2007)

also peinliche gildennamen...^^
da hätte ich zum beispiel: "Bloodwarriors of Evil" oder die "Warriors of Death"
einfach nur peinlich und kiddylike solche gildennamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (24. September 2007)

"[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2007)

Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.


----------



## Bratiboy (24. September 2007)

Myimmortal_ schrieb:


> also peinliche gildennamen...^^
> da hätte ich zum beispiel: "Bloodwarriors of Evil" oder die "Warriors of Death"
> einfach nur peinlich und kiddylike solche gildennamen
> 
> ...


eigentlich heißt die gilde Bloodwarrios of Evil... wenn du die von alleria horde meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirek (24. September 2007)

Nicht zu vergessen die "LordZ of ownaGe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adler_Auge (24. September 2007)

Nihilum.


----------



## Zorkal (24. September 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Nihilum.


Ja aufjedenfall wenns Fanboys sind die die Gilde eröffnen


----------



## Adler_Auge (24. September 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ja aufjedenfall wenns Fanboys sind die die Gilde eröffnen



Das meinte ich damit, gib mal im Arsenal Nihilum ein ! Schau mal wie viele Gilden da raus kommen, sowas ist peinlich. 


Wenn das Topic "Nervigster Gildenname" hieß würde aber auch die richtige Gilde Nihilum passen, Firstkill firstkill. Aber so heisst es ja nicht, ich wollte dies nurmal anmerken.


----------



## Technocrat (25. September 2007)

Myimmortal_ schrieb:


> also peinliche gildennamen...^^
> da hätte ich zum beispiel: "Bloodwarriors of Evil" oder die "Warriors of Death"
> einfach nur peinlich und kiddylike solche gildennamen
> 
> ...




Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...


----------



## AhLuuum (25. September 2007)

Weil die Horde nicht böse ist?


----------



## Huntara (25. September 2007)

Logo! Lt. story ist die Horde böse mit vielen häßlichen orcs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Noxiel: dann verrat uns mal den threadnamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar 3k (25. September 2007)

Das ist doch alles noch garnichts..da bin ich mal am twinken und bekomme einen whisper,ob ich nicht mal eben unterschreiben könnte..
nett wie ich bin,sage ich ja und schwupps kam ich in die gilde -> "die bekommenen dragons"


----------



## The Holy Paladin (25. September 2007)

Futuremann Fanclub.


----------



## Thorgun (25. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Futuremann Fanclub.




Der is doch Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Horden Gilde : Prototypen Gottes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (25. September 2007)

Vor langen mal mit einem Twink auf eine Gildensatzung unterschrieben. <Bullshit in BG> aber ich glaube die gab es nicht lange


----------



## b1ubb (25. September 2007)

The schrieb:


> Futuremann Fanclub.



oh mein gott wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da will ich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayven (25. September 2007)

Es gibt bei uns eine Gilde die heißt "zu vermieten" auch nicht der prallste Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -SaVer- (25. September 2007)

"BKM Power auser SK" keine Ahnung was das heisen soll ^^


----------



## Huntara (25. September 2007)

hab au noch ein paar peinliche gefunden von meinem alten server Dalvengyr (oder so wie ich ihn nenne: Dönerbude):

BäMDmGBäM

BlackListed *angsthab*

Die Helden der Horde *hust* 

Du nervst geh sterben

oder am peinlichsten

MC Ghettoz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (25. September 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> MC Ghettoz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lol da fehlt ja nur noch Bushido und frinds ^^. (Metal for ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry musst sein ^^ )


----------



## Huntara (25. September 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Lol da fehlt ja nur noch Bushido und frinds ^^. (Metal for ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (25. September 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> hab au noch ein paar peinliche gefunden von meinem alten server Dalvengyr (oder so wie ich ihn nenne: Dönerbude):
> 
> BäMDmGBäM
> 
> ...



auf Dalvengyr heißt die mit erfolgreichste gilde... aufpassen
angels of death ... huuuuu

hab ich diesen server gehasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
zum glück gibt es ja sowas wie chartransfer


----------



## Huntara (25. September 2007)

angels of death....omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ja, auf dem Server sind schon viele asige Leute.

Ich dachte die Großkotzgilde Azeroths Plage wäre
sehr erfolgreich....muuuhaahahahahaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayji (25. September 2007)

ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm

- Bewahrer des Blödsinns
- We have Cookies
- Allianzversichert
- Gang mich und ich logg um
- Kräuterpolizei
- Ist der Beste (<Name>
                    <Guildname>) ...einfach nur Peinlich
- xD
- Bin nix in Gilde


mich würde mal brennend interessieren wie alt wohl diese ersteller der Gilden waren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nagostyrian (25. September 2007)

FliegendesSuizidkommando


----------



## Huntara (25. September 2007)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> FliegendesSuizidkommando



*schmeißwegvorlachen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Kayji

Also, die sind alle peinlich. Ich kann mir vorstellen, das kaum einer
von denen das 18. Lebensalter erreicht hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lexort (25. September 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> *schmeißwegvorlachen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gerade bei FliegendesSuizidkommando würde ich eher auf etwas älter tippen, Das Leben des Brian seh ich nicht unbedingt als Kiddiefilm.


----------



## Kayji (25. September 2007)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> FliegendesSuizidkommando




das ist auch geil, das ist weniger peinlich, eher lustig.
In so ne Gilde würde ich vllt noch gehen ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (25. September 2007)

Knut Fanclub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (25. September 2007)

Lexort schrieb:


> Gerade bei FliegendesSuizidkommando würde ich eher auf etwas älter tippen, Das Leben des Brian seh ich nicht unbedingt als Kiddiefilm.



Das Leben des Brian ist ab 12.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
trotzdem geiler oder wie Kayji schon geschrieben hat, ist es ein lustiger Name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (25. September 2007)

Also was ich peinlich finde [Missing Link], [Kiljeadens Garde] oder [dofe Hordler] man muss schon schreiben können (zum Glück gibts die nicht mehr)!


----------



## Isegrim (25. September 2007)

Nagostyrian schrieb:


> FliegendesSuizidkommando



Huuu ... ich soll mich jetzt ärgern, weil die Gilde meiner aktiven Spielzeit so hieß, hm? Den Gefallen tue ich dir nicht. Und es ist schön, von den anderen im Thread hier „Rückendeckung“ zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Genau wie von den Spielern auf Kargath, die Monty Python zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## Ninjakillshadowrougestalker (25. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Huuu ... ich soll mich jetzt ärgern, weil die Gilde meiner aktiven Spielzeit so hieß, hm? Den Gefallen tue ich dir nicht. Und es ist schön, von den anderen im Thread hier &#8222;Rückendeckung&#8220; zu bekommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jetzt kannste dich ärgern!
Aber der Name war ja meine Idee, also hätt ichs nie so gemeint!
Un jetzt troll ich mich ins Schurkenforum!


----------



## BrotherofPain (25. September 2007)

[ich bin lieber gildenlos]
[Awalusche]
[Ritter der Apotheke]


----------



## Huntara (26. September 2007)

Ritter der Apotheke....ohje, und dann Stoffi  sein....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (26. September 2007)

ajo fallt ma gerade eine 

AoC IraB  - original gilde AoD Irae =)


----------



## Mayven (26. September 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Lol da fehlt ja nur noch Bushido und frinds ^^. (Metal for ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




MC Ghettoz 

Omg wer tut uns so was an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (26. September 2007)

Ach es ist nie so schlimm, als das es nicht noch schlimmer ginge: Nicht nur, das es bei uns auf Turalyon eine (recht mittelmäßige) Gilde namens <Team Easy On> (autsch) gäbe, nein, die haben auch <Team Easy On Academy> - in die man rein muß, wenn man später mal in die Hauptgilde will. Erbarmen!


----------



## ingrimmsch-pl (26. September 2007)

Hier hab ich noch ein klopper für euch:

"The Free Time Killers" von einem 12 Jähriger Gründer mit hang zum Größenwahn

Derzeit bestehend aus einem Spieler, fragt sich nur warum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stitschi (26. September 2007)

ich hätte noch einen Die schar


----------



## Huntara (26. September 2007)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ach es ist nie so schlimm, als das es nicht noch schlimmer ginge: Nicht nur, das es bei uns auf Turalyon eine (recht mittelmäßige) Gilde namens <Team Easy On> (autsch) gäbe, nein, die haben auch <Team Easy On Academy> - in die man rein muß, wenn man später mal in die Hauptgilde will. Erbarmen!



was istn das für'n scheiß? Das hab ich ja noch nie gehört....also erst Grundschule und dann darf man weiter? Ich find, da sollte man doch noch Klassen aufgeteilt werden, so wie Hauptschule, Realschule und Gymnasium  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krendel (26. September 2007)

Mein Favorit:

Dêr Ordên dêr Schwêrtêr

Das ist wirklich de original Schreibweise! Oder sollte ich sagen Schrêîbwêîsê?


----------



## Szyslak (26. September 2007)

Krendel schrieb:


> Mein Favorit:
> 
> Dêr Ordên dêr Schwêrtêr


Ohje das sind eh die besten die sich so nennen:
<Wîr múêssèñ ûébér jédêm Bûchstábèñ éîñ Zéìchêñ hâbéñ>
bäh.. abartig


----------



## Huntara (26. September 2007)

ja, das sind doch die besten, genauso wie jetzt jeder über seinem namen 
irgendwelche zeichen setzen muss....aber sieht ja coooool aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archiatos (26. September 2007)

Ich finde den Vogel absolut abgeschossen haben die <Meister der Milch> ... gibt es sogar auf 3 Servern.


----------



## sachi (26. September 2007)

Auch geil sind  <die Bärtigen Ladies>, die es mal auf Mannoroth gab... jetzt leider nicht mehr ^^.


----------



## Mordog16 (26. September 2007)

<No Skill Yust Luck> Mugthol Ally


----------



## PM9092 (26. September 2007)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> - We have Cookies
> ...



LOL Die Gilde "xD" ist eine der besseren Gilden auf dem Realm "Anetheron" omg also aufpassen was ihr schreibt und meine Gilde heißt "CooKieS" auf welchem Realm verrat ich jetzt nicht!


----------



## Soles' dunkele Seele (26. September 2007)

also die gilde kennt ja fast jeder <Mein Server ist down>, gibts auch fast überall^^


----------



## Janosch Rabe (26. September 2007)

Kodogang und Kuhschupsklan..ohne worte


----------



## shas-la (26. September 2007)

Nicht peinlich aba lustig finde ich die gilde

<CSI Orgrimma>

gibts glaub ich auch auf mehreren servern...wohl unabhängig von einander.


----------



## Nautica (26. September 2007)

"armee der hölle"
auf nem rp server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarnhamster (26. September 2007)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> 
> ...




Ich vermute mal ein J.B.O.-Fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Einer meiner Favoriten sind "Horde aufs Maul Style" die im BG sowas von selbst auf's Maul bekommen, dass man sich noch mehr als normalerweise schämen muss, als Alli in dem Realmpool Blutdurst zu spielen.
"Allianz versichert" auf Hordenseite ist auch naja...aber wurde hier ja shconmal erwähnt.


----------



## MoeMT384 (26. September 2007)

X-Rated....


----------



## Silverwall (26. September 2007)

Aufn Mithrilorden Rp- PVE 

Zerstörer der Horde

Werwölfe des Todes

Hartz V Betatester

Messer Rot Horde Tot

Zucker auf Grünkohl

muss man dazu nochw as sagen ^^


----------



## TheAlexiel (26. September 2007)

xD gibts auch auf Mal`Ganis (bin selber drin) und hat nix mit dem smily zu tun. Ausgeschrieben gibt es eine lateinische Bedeutung wobei ich jetzt passen muss was das heisst vergess das andauernd ^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (26. September 2007)

Zucker auf Grünkohl - geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jor.Go (26. September 2007)

DIE EINZELKÄMPFER xD auf Proudmoor


----------



## Huntara (26. September 2007)

soeben gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- aufs maul un so zeug *uuuhhh*....

-Terrorpüppchen 

-Die Haffalumps

-hat die Haare schön 

und sehr lustig und peinlich zugleich find ich 

*Die Aggroschlampen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (26. September 2007)

Dragonknights of Doom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder irgendwie so ^^
Und dann eben noch die Verschiedenen Verbindungen der Worte Devil, Blood, Evil, Knight, Dragon, Death, Venom, Demons etc. (idR verbunden durch ein "of").

Und was das Horde=Böse angeht, das ist einfach nur das Klischee-Denken der Leute, dass Menschen/Tier-Mischungen, Orks, Untote und Trolle einfach böse sein müssen.
Gehen wir mal durch:
Die Blutelfen wurden von der Allianz verraten, als sie sich von den Naga bei der Jagd auf den gemeinsamen Feind haben helfen lassen und dafür zum Tode verurteilt wurden (ohne vernünftige Begründung).
Die Tauren sind sowieso mal total naturverbunden und alles und schonmal gar nicht böse.
Die Untoten konnten sich von der Geißel lösen, wurden von den arroganten Menschen allerdings trotzdem nicht angesehen und weiterhin angegriffen.
Von den Orcs waren nur einige wenige böse, die die anderen in die Sklaverei der Dämonen gebracht haben. Nachdem das Bündniss zwischen Orcs und Menschen durch Thrall und Jaina geschlossen wurde hat Jainas Vater (auch Ally ^^) die Orcs verraten.
Die Trolle haben meines Wissens auch nichts getahn und wurden ohne Vorwarnung oder Grund von der Flotte von Jainas Vater angegriffen.
Und da sag noch wer, die Hordler wären die Bösen!


----------



## Darkas (26. September 2007)

Nekromanced Army - n1 englisch...

Hordentlich aufs Maul - find ich recht nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist extrem Behangen


----------



## Nightwraith (26. September 2007)

Ich hät da noch was...unsere "SpaceCows"...Tauren-only , versteht sich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orcanic (26. September 2007)

Also ich hätte da zu bieten:

Butter

Gildenlos

ist ein toller Typ

und ne Buddel voll Rum

Henker AG

Shukumuku


----------



## Janica-Damira (26. September 2007)

- Herz für Hühnchen

- Booty Bay Beach Club


----------



## insan3 (26. September 2007)

auf meinem alten server destromath:

"Die Die gern Döner essen" sehr geil =P


----------



## joker1988 (26. September 2007)

die rums bums berserker jungz^^


----------



## Taikaenkeli (26. September 2007)

bei uns gibt es noch

- booty bay beach boys
- kill mich und ich logg um
- Hordekiller 
usw..

dabei würd mich ja mal interessieren in welcher Gilde ihr denn so seid? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hucki (26. September 2007)

"gquit"  auf terrordar xD


----------



## Tänker1 (26. September 2007)

Ich sach nur eins , miene alte Gilde :  LEGIO DES SCHMERZES    , lööööööööööl das geht garnich....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limklar (26. September 2007)

rofl...ich fall vom stuhl  ;D
meine hieß "legio mortis" (alli gilde) nannte sich dann um ^^

edit: ahh mir is nochwas eingefallen "armee der finsternis" das gibts dann noch in englisch


----------



## Elefant0 (26. September 2007)

Also besonder schlecht finde ich ja : "Never die Alone" ^^
die gilde sucht neue members und wird dabei die ganze zeit verarscht


----------



## Bullrog (26. September 2007)

Endstation Biberpuff - Sen´jin


----------



## klogmo (26. September 2007)

auf durotan gabs ma "die chekkerbande" war da mit nem twink drinn aber nur aus langeweile^^


----------



## Tassy (26. September 2007)

*~>Charaktername
      Nimmt es leicht


----------



## Revan1121 (27. September 2007)

^^ nicht schlecht aber da gibts noch die "angels of darkness" "kuhherde" und "blood dragons"

ich bin selber in der gilde "Adóra Noctem" was "Ehre die Nacht" heist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATomicMaster (27. September 2007)

"Letz Wipe" deren Arena Team "Letz Loose" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Hordentlich aufs Maul"

"Kackboons on Tour"

"ist dein tot"

"elite der Horde" o.O (schreibweise beachten... is sehr Elite... o.O ^^)

"Gildenlos"

Und und und... Alle Auf Nethersturm


----------



## Derotrox (27. September 2007)

Agentur für Arbeit - Perenolde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamosh (27. September 2007)

auf Tichondrius gab es mal (oder gibt es noch) "OMG Laser Guns PEW PEW" find ich eigentlich lustig aber passt hier doch rein auch sehr lustig gibst glaub auch nimmer "Wurstbrot of Steel"


----------



## ^Mike.S (27. September 2007)

Mal ne Satzung unterschrieben von: 

"nycghettogang"

Und der Gründer, lvl 11 WL, hieß Nycganxta.

Gibts glaub ich beide nicht mehr....


----------



## Naturia (27. September 2007)

ihr solltet euch mal einen Twink auf Ambossar machen,
so viele bekloppten namen auf einem Haufen habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.

wobei mein favorit immer noch eine Hordengilde ist
sie nennen sich: "Nacktbar"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach Göttlich ^^


----------



## Treymoure (27. September 2007)

bei mir auf Baelgun laufen mir immer mal wieder Typen von <Ghetto GmbH> übern Weg...

na ja - ich verlier einfach nicht mehr Worte drüber der Name spricht für sich


----------



## Akaya (27. September 2007)

nazjatars hoffnung


----------



## milanese (27. September 2007)

Naturia schrieb:


> ihr solltet euch mal einen Twink auf Ambossar machen,
> so viele bekloppten namen auf einem Haufen habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> wobei mein favorit immer noch eine Hordengilde ist
> ...



Das schlimme is, dass das eine der Besten, wenn nicht sogar DIE Beste Hordegilde da is^^


----------



## Shádràk @Lothar (27. September 2007)

Ich hatte den Gildennamen "Hartz Fear" mal gesehen!
Den find ich ja mal voll peinlich, wie man so ne Gilde nennen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße

Shádràk


----------



## Solle (27. September 2007)

Lordz of Ownage

MastakillaZ

CSI Arathibecken <333


----------



## priezt (27. September 2007)

noobism for teh win  (blackrock)


schrecklich dieser name  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deichgraf (27. September 2007)

Naja ich finde es gibt kaum GUTE Namen für Gilden.

Latein? Klingt für mich zu sehr nach einer toten Sprache unserer Welt und wirkt in WoW unpassend (Ich selbst habe mal die Gilde Eleison geleitet und bin nun Teil von Latus Umbrosum, trotzdem mag ich lateinische Gildennamen nicht)

Humorvolle Gildennamen find ich nie wirklich schlecht, allerdings auf RP Servern meist deutlich unpassend.


----------



## Nekramcruun (27. September 2007)

Mir fallen etliche peinliche namen ein die ich schon gesehen habe:

Die Eichhörnchen Gang
Die Gummibären Bande
Hordentlich aufs Maul
mag keiner
Die Vier lustigen Fünf


.......und das sind nur ein paar die mir auf anhieb einfallen.
Leider gibt es ja noch viel mehr davon.


Gruss an alle.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaliyug (27. September 2007)

bin neulich an nem ork vorbei geflattert der in ner gilde namens "ignoriert euch" war*g*
Peinlich: IMBA (allein schon gegen das wort hab ich aversionen)


----------



## Organasilver (27. September 2007)

Hab gestern bei nem kmpel in nem Video die <Butthole Surfers> gesehen..ka, welcher Server oder obs die noch gebt...auf jeden fall ziemlich....seltsam der Name


----------



## Monyesak (27. September 2007)

<Arbeitsamt Durotan> ally

obwohl der schonwieder irgendwie lustig is ^^


----------



## Gothmorg (27. September 2007)

Hmm, Bullrog, ist die neu, oder Ally? Die kenn ich gar nicht ^^


----------



## Huntara (27. September 2007)

- Bestattungsdienst

-DDR

-Pain Alliance.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feratulix (27. September 2007)

Hätte da noch drei von meinem alten Server Destromath (greets):

Da wären:

-Aerobic Club Destromath

-Bibeltreue Christen

-Reife Frauen über 40


----------



## Afghane (27. September 2007)

wie wäre es mit Booty Bay Beach Club?

oder Badeverein Ironforge e.V. ?^^

achja... und nicht zu vergessen sind die:
Dark Elite Soldiers of Soulfire Burn!


----------



## Xarlas (27. September 2007)

E gleich MC Quadrat(gibts wirklich aufn server alleria)
Burons Bier Horde
Die TodesSchlümpfe
Tote Kekse krümeln nicht
BERÜCHTIGTE BIERBRAUER
For the Loot
flauschig und verspielt


ein paar der peinlichsten wobei es das noch viele mehr gibt bzw gab


----------



## morgia (27. September 2007)

Mal eine Frage:

Wie sollte denn ein Gildenname ausehen, der dann nicht irgendwie auch etwas peinliches an sich hat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Hartz 4 Konektschen"

geht natürlich überhaupt nicht.

Trotzdem waren hier einige lustige Gildennamen, die ich schon wieder sehr nett finde.

Viele neigen ja eher zu englischen Namen, weil das ja irgendwie COOL sein soll.

Naja!

Aber irgendwie kommt es bei Gilden ja eher auf den "Inhalt" an - oder?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DontheSlaughter (27. September 2007)

Also bei uns heisst ne Gilde "ParisHiltonFanclub" ^^


----------



## Myhordi (27. September 2007)

Hier komen nur die peinlichen rein net die lustigen für die lustigen gibts nen eigenen.


----------



## Virania (27. September 2007)

Und hier ein Gildenname für die alle 5-11 jährigen Mädchen die auch "Mein kleines Pony" lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

< Name >
ist ein kleiner Hase


oh wie süß und knuddelig *würg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemmon (27. September 2007)

"My epic mount is your mother" löl


----------



## Buffelo (27. September 2007)

Also auf Proudmoore gibts ne Gilde mit dem Namen "ist Allianz versichert".


----------



## wengook (27. September 2007)

da hätt ich auch noch einen " die heilige miesmuschel "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (27. September 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Hier komen nur die peinlichen rein net die lustigen für die lustigen gibts nen eigenen.



spielverderber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myhordi (27. September 2007)

Selber Selber lachen alle Kelber^^
Die gilde gabs glaub ich auch mal^^


----------



## Ben86rockt (27. September 2007)

Also auf Frostwolf gibt es ne Grosse Hordler Gilde die heissen "Affenjungs"

und vor kurzem lauf ich so durch SW und sehe "Affenkäfig" fand ich super ^^


----------



## Myhordi (27. September 2007)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Also auf Frostwolf gibt es ne Grosse Hordler Gilde die heissen "Affenjungs"
> 
> und vor kurzem lauf ich so durch SW und sehe "Affenkäfig" fand ich super ^^


Affenjungs ist ne große raidgilde glaub ich


----------



## Ben86rockt (27. September 2007)

Myhordi schrieb:


> Affenjungs ist ne große raidgilde glaub ich



Ja ne sehr grosse die haben mich schon sehr oft zum geistheiler geschickt.....


----------



## Lorloian (27. September 2007)

same mit der gilde einherjer auf gorgonnash

im arsenal stehen hunderte drin, aber wahrscheinlich weiß niemand davon, was einherjer eigentlich bedeutet!


----------



## raid5 (27. September 2007)

meine twink gilde: Freundenhaus Ogrimmar, mit den rängen: Lude, Bitch und Freier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bobsapp (27. September 2007)

Charname
<and two stealthed Rouges>

lothar,horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Froug (27. September 2007)

bobsapp schrieb:


> Charname
> <and two stealthed Ro*u*ges>
> 
> lothar,horde
> ...


omg..

Hordentlich aufs Mowl is besonders peinlich wenn der Hordie grad verreckt...


----------



## 1stBaron (27. September 2007)

> o ist das nunmal bei WoW, es wird von vielen kiddies gespielt, wie oft muss man in irgendwelchen gildenforen lesen:"könnte aber nur bis 10, dann muss ich ins bett, sonst macht meine mama streß


^^bin 29 und muss auch um zehn ins bett sonst bekomme ich mit meiner alten stress  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

back to topic
Saunaclub Worpswede


----------



## bogus666 (27. September 2007)

Ein paar Beispiele:

_imba
Finnish Design
Semper Danica
Legends of Norway_

Mir gefallen einfach keine Gildennamen, die irgendeinen Bezug auf die Hergehoerigkeit der Mitglieder haben. Etwas einfallsreicher sollte man schon sein koennen. Zudem hatte ich auch schon eine Gilde mit dem Namen 'Gestapo' auf dem Server auf dem ich derzeit spiele, gesehen (Ravencrest). Das war dann zuviel des Guten und prompt wurde der Name auch gemeldet.


----------



## VuLIoM (27. September 2007)

rexxar auf allyseite..... [The Gamers]  -.-


----------



## Ben86rockt (27. September 2007)

1stBaron schrieb:


> ^^bin 29 und muss auch um zehn ins bett sonst bekomme ich mit meiner alten stress
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lol

.....hab mal gesehen desperate house whipes.....^^


----------



## Sebnuclear (27. September 2007)

*kill mich und ich log um*

Auch ein geiler Gildenname.


----------



## Jaenkman (27. September 2007)

Hab noch eine 


H Milch

Und lauter Tauren als Members.


----------



## Huntara (27. September 2007)

und ich schreibs hier gerne nochmal: MC GHETTOZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## milchshake (27. September 2007)

"scheiss casual gamer" 
*name* deft den hof





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
yours shake


----------



## Core.Wartex (27. September 2007)

Auch schön: >Sorry zu imba<


----------



## Haimon (27. September 2007)

gestern im kriegshymnenschlachtfeld begegnete ich einem nachtelfen, unter dessen rufnamen ein "BURNIG CRUSADE" stand...


----------



## Lewelyen (27. September 2007)

was noch dazu sagen sollte auf realm zuluhed die gilde <ist tot>

sowas ist ätzend


----------



## Kayji (27. September 2007)

AFK


----------



## Regesas (27. September 2007)

Berliner Ghetto Jungz


----------



## Roderick (27. September 2007)

Also mein Favorit bei uns auf dem Server ist die Hordengilde " auf dem Klo brennt noch Licht" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imalayan (27. September 2007)

Also ganz besonders schlimm find ich auf einem RP-Server so Gildennamen wie "WichtelSchutzVerein" oder "Spear of Destiny".. sowas gehört verboten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## halloween20 (27. September 2007)

hm

wie wäre es mit:

Ðësïrë ðf Ðëåth


----------



## haiaroma (27. September 2007)

VuLIoM schrieb:


> rexxar auf allyseite..... [The Gamers]  -.-



Pfff, ich war auch mal bei the gamers, der Name kommt von dem Kram hier:

http://video.google.de/videosearch?q=the+gamers

schaut euch die videos von "deadgentleman" an, dann findet ihr den Namen auch gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (27. September 2007)

OMG.....


Kinderriegelschlächter 

das geht ja mal gar nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 4nat!c (28. September 2007)

pwnd oder bam
Lords of Kalimdor einfach nur arm

btw das einzig böse der hore sind di orcs mehr nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (28. September 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> auf Dalvengyr heißt die mit erfolgreichste gilde... aufpassen
> angels of death ... huuuuu
> 
> hab ich diesen server gehasst
> ...





Na dann kann man nur hoffen das du auf deinem neuen Server den Newbie-Status abgelegt hast. Wer nämlich meint AoD sei jemals eine der besten Gilden auf Dalvengyr gewesen, der outet sich selbst. AoD hatte nur mit die meisten Member...aber davon waren viele wohl etwa von deinem Kaliber.


----------



## Satanhimself (28. September 2007)

Pacster schrieb:


> Na dann kann man nur hoffen das du auf deinem neuen Server den Newbie-Status abgelegt hast. Wer nämlich meint AoD sei jemals eine der besten Gilden auf Dalvengyr gewesen, der outet sich selbst. AoD hatte nur mit die meisten Member...aber davon waren viele wohl etwa von deinem Kaliber.



naja in einem sinne hast du recht ich hab den wie du es nennst "newbie"status mit dem servertrans abgelegt 

nur dein posting zeigt mir das ich zu recht gehandelt hab ... an unfreundlichen playern hat es auf dalvengyr nicht gemangelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit:
btw kommt ganz drauf an wie man erfolgreich definiert 
-> viele aktive spieler , das nenn ich zB schon mal einen erfolg da es genügend gilden gibt die verzweifelt raid-grp zusammen stellen wollen , aber es aus grund spielermangels nicht schaffen .
und davon ganz abgesehen war AoD eine ziemlich nette gilde und das einzige was mir in erinnerung geblieben ist und das zähle ich ihnen auch als erfolg an
okay der name ist zwar ziemlich affig aber die leute waren nett !


----------



## Huntara (28. September 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> an unfreundlichen playern hat es auf dalvengyr nicht gemangelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin so froh nicht mehr auf diesem Server zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei es ja wirklich ein paar nette gibt. Die Gilde Last Stance, dat sind nette, lustige Kerle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nebenbei grüß ich mal Sebastian = Llassadar  *wink* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...aber okay, falsches Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malygos (29. September 2007)

IMBA Fruchtzwerge



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Klein und Gemein (Gnom Gilde)


----------



## das Tir (29. September 2007)

da kenn ich doch auch einne, den ich echt peinlich finde

-> Kodoschlächter GmbH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


is ne Hordengilde auf der Nachtwache


----------



## -Misanthrop- (29. September 2007)

die peinlichsten gildennamen die ich kenne sind:

"ersguterjunge"
und
"Bämser"  

naja... jedem das seine... -.-

*edit: auf dem realm norganonn


----------



## xashija (29. September 2007)

Revan1121 schrieb:


> ^^ nicht schlecht aber da gibts noch die "angels of darkness" "kuhherde" und "blood dragons"
> 
> ich bin selber in der gilde "Adóra Noctem" was "Ehre die Nacht" heist
> 
> ...


 ey die kuhherde is toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hätte aber  "stimmen der natur" anzubieten


----------



## Volkerracho (29. September 2007)

Also die meisten der hier genannten Namen find ich - außer für RP-Server vielleicht - statt peinlich einfach nur obergeil! Auf welchem Server ist z.B. "Kuhschubsklan" zu Hause? Da würd ich sofort eintrreten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Richtig arm ist aus meiner Sicht nur dieses Ghetto-Zeugs und sòlchè Gìldènnàmèn.


----------



## Old_Nick (29. September 2007)

Gerade vor ner halben Stunde auf dem Echsenkessel gesehen. Ein Nachtelf über dessen Schädel thronte:

Cute Boys and Bad Girls

...


----------



## PizzaMan! (29. September 2007)

Dalvengyr--> Kalimdors Next Topmodel


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. September 2007)

Der Teufel trägt Lila

Und das auf einem RP Server ... -.-'
(Forscherliga)

Warsongbestattung GMBH 

Kinder der Sümpfe ( WTF ? o.O )  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D4rk-x (29. September 2007)

Ich finde ehrlich gesagt euren ganzen Threat peinlich. Lustige Gildennamen sind ja vollkommen in Ordnung  aber das? Na ja erstmal alle an die eigene Nase packen bevor ihr so was ablasst und über die vermeintlich 12 Jahre alten Kiddys ablästert die ja "so kindisch sind".

Erst mal in Spiegelschauen und dann noch mal in de n Threat schauen und noch mal grübeln wer hier kindisch ist.  


So nun lasse ich die "Erwachsenen" mal weiter in ihrem Teller lästern.


Viel nächtliche Grüße

D4rk-x


----------



## Kaliyug (29. September 2007)

ich weiß gar nicht was ihr gegen hordentlich aufs maul habt^^
find ich genauso nett wie hordish by nature-mein fav is aber oops die pannengilde


----------



## Krypx (29. September 2007)

Meine Gilde Heißt  Quel-dorei

ich weiß nicht direckt peinlich aber man muss da was wissen geht mal Geister lande da laufen mobs mit son ähm wi sol ich sagen Gilden namen rum 

wirklich da steht Quel-dorei ich konnt nicht mehr was bin ich jezz ei mob oder was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (29. September 2007)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Ich finde ehrlich gesagt euren ganzen Threat peinlich. Lustige Gildennamen sind ja vollkommen in Ordnung  aber das? Na ja erstmal alle an die eigene Nase packen bevor ihr so was ablasst und über die vermeintlich 12 Jahre alten Kiddys ablästert die ja "so kindisch sind".
> 
> Erst mal in Spiegelschauen und dann noch mal in de n Threat schauen und noch mal grübeln wer hier kindisch ist.
> So nun lasse ich die "Erwachsenen" mal weiter in ihrem Teller lästern.
> ...




uuuuuhhh *angsthab*....

noch son spielverderber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dann wünschen wir Dir viel Spaß am an die "Nase" packen *fg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sry, der musste sein...

aber noch ein peinlicher: FAUST  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *scherz*.....


----------



## ChevesieLane (29. September 2007)

bei uns im server gibt es "altersheim" oder "mein pet beißt dich"


----------



## Holeone (29. September 2007)

"United of Allianz" - halb Deutsch, halb schlechtes Englisch.


----------



## Luxx3r (29. September 2007)

Den witzigsten Namen kenne ich noch von meinem Alten Server Nera'thor

-Brotschwadron (so geil xD )

hab da mal ne 5er gruppe von dennen Gesehen Schwarzbrot (tank),Weißbrot (priester) ,Rogenbrot (schurke) und so weiter   meine Güte haben wir uns vor lachen zerfetzt als die vor uns standen xD XD XD

Naja Horde Halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiriam (29. September 2007)

ich sag nur "esisgutegilde"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enci (29. September 2007)

"Ach kp un so"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"HDF un so"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch sehr kreativ sind dann die gilden wie "lol" oder "lol AG"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Omfgcritlollol"
"omfglolroflinvplzthx"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder einfach nur "keine ahnung" 

find ich super!


----------



## Myimmortal_ (29. September 2007)

auch sehr beliebt:

Krieger der Apokalypse ^^


----------



## homi111 (29. September 2007)

ohh ich hab auch noch ein... SuPeRImBaKäMpFeR und getthhoHOMIS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kæn (29. September 2007)

Mirek schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die "LordZ of ownaGe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ähm... Die Gilde war einen Anlehnung an Barlo (oder wie auch immer er geschrieben wird). Da berichtet er von kleinen Kindern, die Horde spielen und Allifrager, Shadowdeath und noch irgendwie heißen und alle in den Gilde "Lordz of Ownage" sind^^ Freunde von mir haben diese Gilde gegründet, um das ganze auf den Arm zu nehmen... Leider kennt nicht ganz WOW Barlo, deswegen kam es bei manchen blöd an. Da du auch auf Terrordar spielst denke ich einfach mal, du meintest uns damit^^



Ach und zu den blödesten Gildennamen <[Beliebig] Dragon>   Einer meiner Favoriten ist auch <[Beliebig] der Horde/Allianz>


----------



## The Heini (29. September 2007)

Hatten wir schon die "Allis im Wunderland" ? ^^


----------



## Briefklammer (29. September 2007)

bei uns gibts die gilde Hirsch oder 

Reise Gruppe Unbeliebt 

Trinksportverein Ratshet


----------



## Murlokk (29. September 2007)

Mein Favorit auf Rexxar:
<oMg LazErGunZ PHEW PHEW>  (gibts aber glaube nich mehr)


----------



## isosquare (29. September 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Du nervst geh sterben


Ich find den gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich bin mir relativ sicher dass auch vor Barlow schon jemand auf den Namen gekommen ist.
Allerdings höchstwahrscheinlich mit einem anderen Hintergedanken. =P


----------



## Blacklemon (29. September 2007)

- Schlagen ohne Fragen

-DieChubbchubbs

-TheGODchilds

-Zwergenaufstand

-Whiteshadows


----------



## Perihelion (29. September 2007)

"Hordler Bestattungs GmbH" sollte jeder mit nem PvP Twink mal drin gewesen sein. Man zieht aufm BG tatsächlich mehr aggro ^^

Ausserdem verweise ich mal auf einige Gildennamen in den Signaturen hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (29. September 2007)

ich kenne 3 gilden ... nähmlich:
ist besoffen ( also z.B. aggrognom ist besoffen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
die betrunkenen hordekiller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... und
die toten killerkrabben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (29. September 2007)

Neulich im Alteractal:
"If I die its LAG"


----------



## kalex900 (29. September 2007)

Also ich kenne unter anderem die Gilden:

Die Spaßbremsen
Hordentlich auf Mowl
Jesus has a Soulstone (gibts net mehr)
The Darkspears ( <--- War ne Alli Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  [no comment])
Brum Brum der Partybus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vendetta  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Csi Warsong  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ritter der Apokalypse   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Booty Bay Beach Boys (BBB
Riposte
R.I.P. Company

also manche davon sind ja geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber viele auch echt Peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiyo_Rajaxx (29. September 2007)

Auf Rajaxx:

- Rajaxx Elite
- Gildenlos
- Hau mich und ich logg um
- allikillers
- Die Waldpolizei
- .....

Gibt sooooo viele peinliche Gildennamen. Leider aber auch genau so viele peinliche Spielernamen. Am schlimmsten sind die, die haufenweise sinnlose Akzente über den Vokalen verteilen, weil der gewünschte Name ohne Akzente nicht mehr verfügbar ist.

Hab sogar schon mein "Namensvetter" auf Alliseite gesehen. Chíyô anstatt Chiyo. Leider war es feindliches Gebiet, sonst hätt ich der Draenei eins übergebraten xD


----------



## Magni (29. September 2007)

ownage factory is peinlich :/


----------



## Monja (29. September 2007)

War mal in der Gilde "Schlafmützen".
Nu bin ich mit meinen Twinks bei "FFA" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peinlich finde ich eigentlich nur Namen wie "Wir sind Imba" und so überhebliches Zeugs.
Alles andere ist meistens ganz witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (29. September 2007)

Guards of Death

Hordis adieu

Leer


Legio de Sargeras... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wurde geklaut von ner ally gilde auf zuluhed die Legio de Elunge heisst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die sargeras is glaub net aber net mehr da juhu^^

Sorry meinte Legio de Elune tippfehler ftw xD


----------



## Fzero (29. September 2007)

<omg lasergun phewphew>   << malygos allianz
<csi schlachtfeld>                 << kil jaeden horde


----------



## Ground17 (29. September 2007)

Horde versicherungen - Blckmoore



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich bin in der gilde *Copa dêl Rey* bedeutet so was wie _Kelch des Königs_
is ne gute gilde mit *weit* über 100 member

naja lustig ist auch noch:

Ich bin alli und stinke nicht 
naja gibts nimma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andarion (29. September 2007)

hab auch nochn paar und sorry wenns se schonmal waren aber hab mir nicht alles durch gelesen (-.-)

-müslimüslijamjamjam
-est mehr käsetost
-käsekuchenmafia (relativ neu)(*edit* hatte mich vertan*
-ein man gilde
-pöse mulden (was sind denn mulden?)
-böse mädels (sollen nur weiber drinn sein ich vermuttmal nur weibliche chars)
-gummibärchen
-gummibärenbande
-happy tree friends (mhm ganz toll)
-dount thous this
-irgendwas mit wir gangen und geh kaffee trinken ist ne horden ally
-jäger der allianz (besteht fast nur aus jägern)

so das wars erstmal was mir so auffe schnelle eingefallen ist.

gruß


----------



## Zogmosh (29. September 2007)

Nachdem sich die <Hotboys> umbenennen mussten hießen sie eine Weile <Chip und Chap> (3 mann gilde bei der ich mich immer fragte wer da das und is ^^) und nachdem ein GM sie dann auf die Copyright-verletzung hingewiesen hat die sie begangen haben sollen ( ololol)  heißen sie nun <WANN WIRD REAGIERT> ^^

Auch erwähnenswert find ich die <Hengste der Horde> die natürlich nicht mit der <Herde der Horde> verwechselt werden dürfen.

So long

Zogmosh


----------



## Seliso (29. September 2007)

Hearts Fear -> Hartz 4


----------



## Chromagus (29. September 2007)

Ich hätte noch zu bieten

>char-name<
"und sein grosser hammer"

"Kammerjäger"

"die mächtigen hordler"

"schnuffelhasen"

"lauf"

"allianz sterbehilfe"

"i don´t heal you" (da kommen nur priester und healdudu´s rein)

"thralls garde"

"BäÄmm"

ausserdem hab ich manchmal das gefühl das die meisten gildennamen aus einer kombiantion dieser worte bestehen "dragon, guards, honor, blood, kill, ehre, etc...... "


----------



## Kolamar (29. September 2007)

Dä gibts noch die burning crusader(vieleicht auch nicht mehr)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. September 2007)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alles 100% durchgelesen aber was ich auf Mithrilorden was peinlich fand, war als ein oder zwei Typen der Gilde "Rache der Teletubbies" oder übern weg gelaufen sind ^^ Bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher aber irgendwas mit Teletubbies wars *gg*


----------



## Zaknafain1987 (29. September 2007)

wie wärs denn mit <Pew Pew Lasermage>


----------



## Diomoron (29. September 2007)

Ich finde "Shadows of the Dark" auch ziemlich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mage4tw (29. September 2007)

naja ich finde solche gildennamen wie <Freundeskreis> oder <Freunde fürs leben> peinlich.


----------



## Pred@t0r (29. September 2007)

Am coolsten sind:

"EF BI EI"

"Angelverein Booty Bay" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Die Imbaschatzis"

"Hordisch aufs Maul"

uvm.. ^^


----------



## SkyDragoon1337 (29. September 2007)

hat nen langen also 
Killapwnager
<Hat nen langen>

Und da sind weibliche Chars drinne oO


----------



## KittyPryde (29. September 2007)

ich find den namen zwar net peinlich aber sehr lustig
"lächeln und winken"


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (29. September 2007)

wurstbrot of steel


----------



## Azurios (29. September 2007)

heute wurde ich mit meinem Twink von 2 Allies getötet einer aus der Gilde DIE Fruchtgnome und die andere war ganz großes Tennis finde ich beide recht amüsant


----------



## Baldion (29. September 2007)

Ich hätte da noch ein paar peinliche aber auch witzige namen wie zb.

-Plüschhasen Angriffskommando 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-dreckige kleine Dinos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-gildenlos
uvm.
peinlich,peinlich,peilich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (29. September 2007)

immer noch mein Liebling :

MC Ghettoz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 5H4DOW-M4N (29. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich denk ich  muss net mehr sagen ^^


----------



## Delwod (29. September 2007)

Hier auf denn server kargath eine Horden Gilde 

Die Kesselflicker

und die gibt es schon ewig mindestens zeit 1 jahr glaube aber eher 2 und würde denken das die denn namen schon längst ändern hätten müssen aber ne!


----------



## palmuth (29. September 2007)

Die Kokoskuchen Bande auf Azshara...und die spielen auch so wie sie sich anhören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bláit (29. September 2007)

da wär mal die gilde 
gank mich und ich logg um 
und
tote kekse krümmeln nicht

lg von der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightchu (29. September 2007)

Ich war mal in der : Therapiegruppe (der leader liess sich erpressen weil er gold kauft ^-^) 

Dazu kennich noch: 

The Mega Roxxors

macht dir kein Wasser

Wer braucht schon EPIC

Pokemonteam (gibts leider nicht mehr)

Die Waldläufer

stark aber dumm (leider auch nicht- war ne 1 mann Kriegergilde)

Kann dich nicht leiden

dich auch nicht (gehörten zusammen ^^)

The bananas & Apples

Groove Street niggas (auch verschwunden)

Ich zogg kein CSS

ich aber schon (scheinbar auch zusammen)



LG Night xD


----------



## Fortnax (29. September 2007)

Da hab ich auch noch ein paar...Also von Onyxia Allianz


Kämpfer der Erpse (oda so)
Rent a hero

und mehr falln mir im mom nich ein xD aber ich kenn mher!!!


----------



## foofo (29. September 2007)

ich kenn nur

- Allys im Wunderland

- xD

- Taurensteak gut durch

- Helden der Allianz / Horde


alles ganz schlimm


----------



## duraflex (29. September 2007)

welcher auch eigentlich bissjen peinlich ist find ich  ist die gilde : ist dein todesbote


----------



## iggeblackmoore (29. September 2007)

KingZ of KingZ 

omfg


----------



## Knightrider (29. September 2007)

Auch ein kiddylike gildenname: Die 3 Lustigen 5 

des ist mal so kiddylike -.- naja und dann noch einen: 

Stormwinds Elitewarrior    voll eingebildet xD


----------



## Black Hayate (29. September 2007)

Mampf AG

Bier und Ehre (Zwergengilde)

und mein favorit:  Hordler sterbehilfe GmbH

Noch fragen?^^


----------



## Sluggish (29. September 2007)

ich war mal in der "G der verlorenen Seelen" dann wurde gefragt, was denn das G bedeutet! er sagte Gurke?^^

blöd.... dann wurde sie aufgelöst^^

kam der wahre name zum vorschein??


----------



## Wayne o_O (29. September 2007)

wie wärs mit

Big Titzz and big critz 

oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## Andarion (29. September 2007)

naja war gerade dämmerwald mit lvl 28. wurde gekillt und dann las ich denn gilden namen. hab mir meinen teil dabei gedacht.

-hat dich gekillt (klar wenn man nur lowis killen kann ... war nämlichn 70er)


----------



## Crisis (30. September 2007)

<your mother is my epic mount>


----------



## Ludicrous (30. September 2007)

Eagles of Shadows
Des Lichkings Untergang
Des Lichkings Mörder
Die Unbesiegbaren

aber, das topt dennoch alles: Silent Death ...

Wobei mir grad nochwas einfällt.. aber ein Char-Name..

wenn man den liest, weiß man , man hat alles gesehn...

Wowspieler..


----------



## Sartota (30. September 2007)

Auf Malygos

Helden der Urzeit 
Gute Reise 
Wild Boyz
Unheimlicher Fieser Haufen -> der hat was *g
ist hübschig -> was auch immer...
Gänseblümchen
Kuh Klau Klan
Bitte nicht Füttern
Easterbunnys
Die Promillekämpfer

und noch einige mehr.. 

Spielernamen sind auch toll...

 Teppichboden, Auslegware und Salamivernichter


----------



## Vincandrador (30. September 2007)

ich hab keine ahnung was ihr eigentlich habt:

Peinliche namen sind Namen die Extrem cool oder Böse klingen sollen, aber alle aus Fear, Death, Darkness, 666 etc bestehen und/oder falschgeschrieben sind.

Alle anderen namen sollen ABSICHTLICH scheisse/lustig/ironisch/dumm klingen und deshalb sind diese keinen meter peinlich, meine Gilde heisst "K11 Die Gurkenpolizei" oho wie peinlich! ich schäme mich.. rofl


----------



## Hisow (30. September 2007)

<Angel of Dragons>
<allianz der horde>
alles mit death, shadow, black, evil und co kann man nicht ernstnehmen^^


----------



## Thjottar (30. September 2007)

-Hordentlich aufs Maul
-Platthaun Gang
-Thunderbluff Basejumpers
-Diktatur der Rosa Trolle
-Nudistenclub Destromath
-mein main hat ragnaros
 das wars fürs erste ^^


----------



## duraflex (30. September 2007)

bei mir gibts noch eine allygilde auf gul´dan die heisst rosa tütü das find ich sehr peinlich


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (30. September 2007)

Sartota schrieb:


> Salamivernichter



geil xD


----------



## Zaccard (30. September 2007)

[In-Game Name] ist Allianz versichert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlächter1 (30. September 2007)

Silverwall schrieb:


> Aufn Mithrilorden Rp- PVE
> 
> Zerstörer der Horde
> 
> ...



Werwöfe des Toders XD ich kann nicht mehr rofl


----------



## Harley (30. September 2007)

bin mit nem Twink in ner geilen Gilde mit dem lustigen und doch peinlichen Namen: "Ritter von hinten"


----------



## Kiyu_89 (30. September 2007)

Finde den Gildenamen "Die Geißel der Allianz" ganz schön peinlich. Vorallendingen, weil ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, wie das funktionieren soll. oO
Geißel ... Allianz ... ???
Aber das Beste ist noch, dass die Gilde zur Horde gehört! xD


----------



## Forentroll (30. September 2007)

Am peinlichsten bisher fand ich ja [HORDI KILLERS] ^^

danach sowas wie [ ... der Allianz / Horde ], [Illuminati] etc.


----------



## Carathas (30. September 2007)

Mir kommt da im Moment nur eine Gilde in den Sinn:

"Die Eliten"


Gruss Carathas


----------



## Ixchel (30. September 2007)

Radical Bananas

oder Gildenamen mit kleingeschrieben. Zb. "warriors of Warcraft"


----------



## SámýDe (30. September 2007)

In Der arena is mir der aufgefallen:

HONXoftheBRONX

Ich sach dazu nix xD


----------



## Kra'jin (30. September 2007)

Apropos Freundeskreis...

Du bist sicher auf Tichondrius, oder? ^^

DIE Gankgilde überhaupt auf Ally-Seite -.-

Gab letztens World-PvP-Event und wurde extra nochmal hingewiesen "Kill on sight die Gilde "Freundeskreis" ^^

Aber meine HIghlights sind der Kuhschubsklan und die Booty Bay Beach Boys. Geniale Namen ^^


----------



## Takius (30. September 2007)

Hachja.
Lords of Terror ->Dalvengyr.
Und jede Art von 'Kill/Gank mich und ich log um'. Einfach machen.


----------



## Gladelia (30. September 2007)

Auf dem KdV (RP-PvP) gab es mal:

<Rent a Hero> - die wollten echtes Geld und waren nicht wirklich prall... und wurden wohl gekickt.

und es gibt die Bank/AH-Twinkgilde (Quer durch die Hauptgilden):
<Lager und Versand> bei der übrigendes mein Twink (und 39 andere) auch Mitglied ist. Vorteil: Keine Chinafarmer drinne ^^

Was ich auch schon mal in nem Video durch das Bild huschen sah:
<China farmer> oder war das <Farmbot> ?


----------



## !!Nightlive!! (30. September 2007)

oder die stoppelhopser oda so
ist oder war auf anub'arak


----------



## AvanXX87 (30. September 2007)

ich kenne da noch von meinem realm <Bingofreunde Darnassus> oder <Tapsis Elitegilde> und sone dinger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kayji (30. September 2007)

Crisis schrieb:


> <your mother is my epic mount>




Solche bescheuerten Gildennamen könnte man eigtl melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bella85 (30. September 2007)

Ich finde Gilden mit grammatikalisch bedenklichem Inhalt am allerschlimmsten ^^
Also ich spiele auf Malygos, und da gibt es eine Gilde namens "Tot der Horde".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich glaube, die meinen ToD der Horde. ^^ 
Und dann natürlich der Name an sich, peinlich, peinlich...


----------



## Clockwork (30. September 2007)

POD 

hab mal nachgefragt was das heißen soll... antwort : Player of Damage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

noch peinlicher als der name...in der gilde gibt es erstaunlich viele vergelter palas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spy123 (30. September 2007)

*Name*
<Shows you how to play> <--- wobei der eigentlich auch geil ist ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Name*
<Ist ein Opfa> <-----Wie alt wird wohl der gildenmeistern sein ?...ich verrats euch 12! Woher ich das weis? Bekam eines schönen Tages die Satzung zum unterschreiben unter die Nase gerieben --> Net unterschriebn -->
*trapp* *trapp* *trapp* *die treppe hoch* *zimmertür klopf* --> Bruder kommt rein und heult warum ich seine Gildensatzung nicht unterschrieben hab......das war mir peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

Spy123 schrieb:


> *Name*
> <Shows you how to play> <--- wobei der eigentlich auch geil ist ^^
> 
> 
> ...




wie geil ist das denn???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloudi (30. September 2007)

wie wärs mit: "Michael NaseBand-Fanclub" o.O


----------



## Spy123 (30. September 2007)

hoffe das war kein vorschlag(hat sich irgendwie so angehört) denn sonst kommen bald irgend welche kids auf die idee und benutzen den noch ^^.

Wahrscheinlich werden die namen die wir hier ausfzählen sowieso bald wieder sehen und zwar häufiger als uns lieb ist denn es werden hier bestimmt bald neue Gilden auftauchen die einen von den Namen aus dem Thread hier benutzen weil die ja "so komisch" sind -.-

aber hab noch einen

<DarkkillerZ> <---- Die neueste Schöpfung meines Bruders.....hätt ich dem doch nie WoW aufm Geb. geschenkt xD


----------



## Kangaroo (30. September 2007)

Taurenmolkerei

Ritter der Schwafelrunde


----------



## Denknix (30. September 2007)

Nun da fällt mir nur ein:

Freelancers (Name von nem Microsoft Game sehr einfallsreich)
Hartz IV Powergaming
Ogrimmar sucht den Superstar
Gummibärchenbande
The Knights who say NI (ohne Worte Ritter der Kokosnuss Style)


----------



## mage4tw (30. September 2007)

Kra schrieb:


> Apropos Freundeskreis...
> 
> Du bist sicher auf Tichondrius, oder? ^^



nee bin auf aman thul ^^


----------



## Flowoe (30. September 2007)

Auf Malle lief mal ne Gilde rum, die exakt hieß:

"riter Der Alianz" 

-> der hätte wohl besser beim Gilden-erstellen Mama tippen lassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oder er kam grad frisch vom Saufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (30. September 2007)

der geilste name auf anetheron is immer noch [Name] "kifft bis der Arzt kommt"


----------



## Huntara (30. September 2007)

BoÒoÓonsenbrenners Inc

ähm, was soll das heißen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AvanXX87 (30. September 2007)

hab heute auf neinen wegen die gilde <Affen mit Waffen> laufen sehen .....naja und ob der name meiner gilde so einfallsreich ist weiss ich auch nicht so recht .............<Draconis Invernum> ...könnt euch euren teil ya denken aber teilweise hundertmal besser als so mach anderer name ........


----------



## Gnorfal (30. September 2007)

peinlich ist auch, wenn man *Róxxór* heisst, aus der Gilde *LearN to Play* kommt, und als Leiche dauernd im Av aufm Friedhof rumsteht


----------



## Silenzz (30. September 2007)

gestern nach im ads getroffen, heartz fear..... ich bin selbst 13 aber sowas is dann doch zu peinlich, gibetz auch als n arena team, sowas is nicht mehr lustig.......
Leider wars ne hordi gilde sonst haett ich den spieler ausgelacht, nur als kleiner zwerg pala (holy) gegen nen grossen tauren warri, da laesst sichs schwer diskutieren oder..?^^


----------



## Dunkelwolf (30. September 2007)

Was ich ja auch "ganz toll" finde ist der
<Bibelkreis Ogrimmar>

Also bitte...


----------



## Tikume (30. September 2007)

Dunkelwolf schrieb:


> Was ich ja auch "ganz toll" finde ist der
> <Bibelkreis Ogrimmar>
> 
> Also bitte...



Ich gebe zu, hier musste ich schmunzeln.


----------



## AvanXX87 (30. September 2007)

und heute is mir <Ogrimmar Kreditinstitut> über den weg gelaufen ........also echt mal und das bei der allianz


----------



## Haggard215 (30. September 2007)

Bloodboomers
Nen Name der überhaubt nicht geht...


----------



## Wekko (30. September 2007)

bei uns gibts so ne dolle horde gilde mit dem namen   " Hallo Wand "
die haben den ganzen tag nix besseres zu tun als mit 40 leuten vor den insen zu gammeln und einzelne leute zu killen^^
dass is so aarm


----------



## protex1991 (30. September 2007)

The Ultimative PvP-Gilde 

Mein absoluter favo auf dem Gebiet


----------



## BLUEYE (30. September 2007)

kampfkeksgeschwader


----------



## Nathrae (30. September 2007)

Welche ich auch noch gesehn hab war:
Has a big PvPness
Die Oberspitzen
The lost Ones




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matze0602 (30. September 2007)

auf Alleria
"flauschig und verspielt"


----------



## Paranoxx (30. September 2007)

Hm ... Auf Aegwynn gibts da noch "Im Klo brennt noch licht"


----------



## spaxefx (30. September 2007)

Superstars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Horde Gilde auf Alexstraza


----------



## Pzykochilla (30. September 2007)

Schnabeltasse
WILLSTE MICH ROLLEN OIDA
Du nicht nehmen Keks
Du nicht nehmen spaß
<Name> is Unleashed
Schlachtenbummler
CookingBastards
Dynamo Deadmines
bis einer weint
RespawN

alle auf antonidas, trotzdem irgendwie lustig paar namen^^


mein favorit von euch geposteten is immernoch hordentlich aufs maul^^


----------



## Hikari-Kamio (1. Oktober 2007)

<Lachend in die Kreissäge>

und

<Zielscheibe>

finde ich beide sehr Amüsant, bzw. peinlich.


----------



## Snailmarvel (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab einen gesehen der war in der Gilde:

Horde GmbH & Kug KG

Ich hab mich wechgeschmissen vor lachen als ich das gesehen hab!


----------



## spacepille (1. Oktober 2007)

Eigentlich gibt es keine peinlichen Gildennamen. Jeder versucht sich halt nach seinem Gemütszustand zu präsentieren.
Die Peinlichkeit entsteht erst im Auge des Betrachters und beruht auf einer gefühlten Kränkung. Und das ist nichts anderes als eine verletzte Eitelkeit!
Wenn uns also was peinlich ist, sollten wir zunächst mal auf uns selber schauen.

Soviel Senf dazu ;-)


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

bei mir auf dem Server gibt es eine Gilde die heißt


"Arbeitsamt Durotan"

und das finde ich peinlich

Gruss


----------



## Arido (1. Oktober 2007)

Eine Alli-Gilde "Eine Horde Allianzler" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die wollen wohl sehr sozial sein?! Naja...


----------



## SireS (1. Oktober 2007)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...



Uuuh, das ist aber jmd arg angepisst, zuviel im Staub gelegen letzte Zeit? Dämliche Gildennamen und Kiddies gibt es auf beiden Seiten genug, es muss also in diesem Thread glaub ich nicht extra rausgestellt werden, auf welcher Seite eine Gilde ist.

cu on bg


----------



## Delhoven (1. Oktober 2007)

Auf Durotan gabs mal ne Horde Gilde , deren Name so geil mit den Nicks zusammenwirkte.

Beispiel:

Slayer
<is deadly>

ziemlich cool


oder Wurstbrot of Steel war auch nice =)


----------



## Zypy (1. Oktober 2007)

altanate aTTaX - ja, auch so geschrieben >.<

0o


----------



## AvanXX87 (1. Oktober 2007)

also nochmehr solche namen und ich komm nicht mehr auf den stuhl zurück vor lachen xD xD xD =]


----------



## SilverAngelX (1. Oktober 2007)

naja, sehr schön und frisch neu gegründet:

Heros of the Nordrend


----------



## diet (1. Oktober 2007)

Auf Norgannon:

Die Goldenen Nachtelfen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peterinator (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich musste lachen als ich den Gildennamen (ja , genauso geschrieben) 'der dunckle packt' sah. ^^


----------



## Lyriendriell (1. Oktober 2007)

Neueste Entgleisung auf Sen'jin:

'Du wolle Rose kaufe'

No comment... ^^


----------



## ÜberNoob (1. Oktober 2007)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Nihilum.


erklärste auch warum?

ich find "Hordisch aufs Mowl" megapeinlich *fg*


----------



## Fusilier (1. Oktober 2007)

AST - Azeroth Strike Team
Krone der Ewigkeit
Schatten im Dunkeln
Ich will nicht!


----------



## Ava (1. Oktober 2007)

auf meinem server gibts viele solche namen^^
Honks des Zorns
Schraubenzieher
müsli müsli mjammjammjamm
We Arr P V Piratess
lords of pvp
usw^^

gibt auch noch Handelsförderation, is aber nur ne bankhar gilde und somit o.k.^^


ein serverbekannter ganker (shadowpriest) rannte mal mit <Priesterlehrer> rum....ich fands witzig :O
i
rgendwie is das prinzip oft [Böse klingendes englisches Wort] of/in/usw [noch viel pöseres wort!]
...^^


----------



## Malondil (1. Oktober 2007)

Wipe GmbH

die sin aba net ständig am wipen sonder eig recht erfolgreich^^


----------



## Pechbart (1. Oktober 2007)

Ein kurzer Ausflug vor ein paar Monaten auf irgendeinem PVP-Server und jemand hält mir die Unterschriftenliste für "Kampfgeschwader Leipzig" unter die Nase...

Und bevor sich hier Einheimische auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, wäre ebenso schlimm mit jeder anderen Stadt^^


----------



## Blezzed (1. Oktober 2007)

Jor.Go schrieb:


> DIE EINZELKÄMPFER xD auf Proudmoor



gibts überhaupt en plural von einzelkämpfer??^^ 

auch net schlecht war
"Die Rache der Pogopuschel" 
auf Eredar wobei ich den eigtl. eher lustig fand


----------



## Chiqun (1. Oktober 2007)

< Gnomish Dynamite >
< hat Chuck verhauen >


----------



## Leolo (1. Oktober 2007)

Also Gildennamen sind nur dann peinlich wenn die Gildenmeister ach so schlau sein wollen:

"Berater des lichst"


Alles andere find ich eher witzig.


----------



## Kayji (1. Oktober 2007)

Leolo schrieb:


> Also Gildennamen sind nur dann peinlich wenn die Gildenmeister ach so schlau sein wollen:
> 
> "Berater des lichst"
> Alles andere find ich eher witzig.




Ich glaube es gibt schon sehr gute Gründe dafür, das WoW erst ab 12 ist, und ich denke mal, dass ein weiterer ist!


----------



## Mohrogh (1. Oktober 2007)

Die Aldor: "Angels of true lies" " Die Blutrosen" und am besten: "*Watatanka*"


----------



## Ascia (1. Oktober 2007)

Wie schon viele sagten sind halt wirklich die Gildennamen von solche Kinder peinlich die 5 Wörte auf Englisch können und dann sowas wie Red Dragon Fighters rauskommen da sind Namen die vllt auch was mti der Geschichte um WoW zu tun haben doch viel interresanter


----------



## reyu (1. Oktober 2007)

Also auf dem Server Nazjatar gibt es ein paar peinliche Gildennamen 
da wäre die Gilde
<Nicht Allianz versichert>
<Hordentlich aufs mowl>
<Kaffekränzchen>
Peinlicher gehts nit oder Mfg Reyu <Gebirgsjäger>


----------



## TopDog (1. Oktober 2007)

Twinkaufzuchtstation rennt bei mir aufm Server rum.


----------



## PARAS.ID (1. Oktober 2007)

Silverwall schrieb:


> Aufn Mithrilorden Rp- PVE
> 
> 
> Hartz V Betatester



da war ich drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bester bisher auf echsenkessel: Hordentlich aufs Mowl , Lightbringer of GIGA aka Malinors gilde, Doombringer of giga und natürlich die hass gilden von giga: Giga Killer und Against Giga


----------



## Kayezar (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich auf einem Rollenspielserver (Forscherliga) finde ziemlich peinlich solche... super-RP-Latein-Möchtegern-Namen. Als Beispiel von meinem Server Liberi Lunae... ich hasse den Namen so!


----------



## Huntor (1. Oktober 2007)

auf anetheron gabs ma die tolle gilde "wechter des lichts"


----------



## Blacklemon (1. Oktober 2007)

Huntor schrieb:


> auf anetheron gabs ma die tolle gilde "wechter des lichts"



xD


----------



## Felixg3 (1. Oktober 2007)

OMG...
Auf Baelgun:
"Die WoW Gilde"
Ohne Scheiß.
Cheff is ein level 38er 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


schon teilweise üble namen..


----------



## BLUEYE (2. Oktober 2007)

spacepille schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es keine peinlichen Gildennamen. Jeder versucht sich halt nach seinem Gemütszustand zu präsentieren.
> Die Peinlichkeit entsteht erst im Auge des Betrachters und beruht auf einer gefühlten Kränkung. Und das ist nichts anderes als eine verletzte Eitelkeit!
> Wenn uns also was peinlich ist, sollten wir zunächst mal auf uns selber schauen.
> 
> Soviel Senf dazu ;-)



naja, da hast du so weit recht. aber wenn man sowas wie <... des lichst> sieht, das ist doch mal echt peinlicht...



> ein serverbekannter ganker (shadowpriest) rannte mal mit <Priesterlehrer> rum....ich fands witzig :O




rofl^^ oh mein gott den will ich heiraten^^


----------



## D4rk-x (2. Oktober 2007)

> naja, da hast du so weit recht. aber wenn man sowas wie <... des lichst> sieht, das ist doch mal echt peinlicht...



Was ist denn daran Peinlich? Ich mein Ich habe ein paar Seiten davor ne Auflistung von jemanden gelesen der Gildennamen für Peinlich befindet sich aber selber im Spiel Un'Goro nennt -.-' 
Aber ihr macht das schon....


----------



## wuzzle (2. Oktober 2007)

Haha you play PVE  (oder so ähnlich ^^)


----------



## Djak (2. Oktober 2007)

_*alle*_ lateinischen namen.


und evil of darkness natürlich


[edit] aso und african dreamboys :>


----------



## Gandariel-BH (2. Oktober 2007)

Blackhand Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BremerStadtmusikanten
Buschige Schwaenze
Du Elender
Elite Hupen XXL
Die Freundlichen Spieler (Horden Gilde)
Lachend in die Kreissäge
Heiße Hörnchen
Jobcenter
Meister Der Milch
Saufend durch Azeroth
The A Team

Gibt noch einige mehr aber denke mal man braucht ja nicht alles aufzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gandariel


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (2. Oktober 2007)

spontan fällt mir ein:
lol schon down xD
rofl sry xD (oder so, ich weiß es nich mehr genau)


----------



## Qilin (2. Oktober 2007)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> - We have Cookies
> ...




Auch du bist auf Anetheron?

Schlimm finde ich auch <ist verwirrt>. Allgemein die ganzen <ist irgendwas> finde ich nicht so prall. Aber naja...die Leute sind trotzdem nett. xD 

Aber mal was anderes:

PvE Sux 
&
Hordentlich aufs Mowl 

find ich eigentlich ganz geil.


----------



## Tyalra (2. Oktober 2007)

"Booty Bay Beach Boys"
"hat drei schurken dabei"
"ist ein toller Typ"
"WOW Gilde Heusenstamm"
"Gegenüber Freitag"
"Die Superfreunde"
"ist Trinkfest"
"Die Bums Bunnys"
"Elfen haben doofe Ohren"
"Büro für Orkverwertung"
"Chromatische Kolibris"
"Die kranken Franken"
"Die Namenlosen"
"Die Schnullerbande"
"lords of lol"


----------



## Szyslak (2. Oktober 2007)

Heute morgen gesehen und finde ich total plöd.

<Wir waren Helden>

wtf??


----------



## Hexold (2. Oktober 2007)

no noobs, no fun^^


----------



## Mexico (2. Oktober 2007)

(Metal for ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sry musst sein ^^ )

so isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Metal will never die


----------



## Betriebsunfall (2. Oktober 2007)

> ahh mir is nochwas eingefallen "armee der finsternis" das gibts dann noch in englisch



also ich find den namen nicht schlecht, der film is nämlich sau geil xD

ich bin zurzeit in der Gilde "Seelenpakt" 
(hab die gilde selbst gegründet deswegen find ich den namen ned schlecht^^)
wer was gegen den namen hat soll sich selbst mal nen guten gildennamen ausdenken...


----------



## Quinshin (2. Oktober 2007)

Nicht nur peinliche sondern auch witzige Gildennamen sind folgende:
witzig:
Hordler der Kokusnuss
CSI Orgrimmar
Badeverein Orgrimmar
Die Horde klaut bei Aldi


peinlich:
Schlächter der Allianz
W3 pown3d u!
...(jeder blöde spruch der einem einfällt wie z.b.: <Name>...wird dich töten)
Rofl Gmbh
Finanzamt
usw^^


----------



## ^n3mi (2. Oktober 2007)

Kenn zwar kein Peinlichen aber nen lustigen "Im Klo brennt noch Lich"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wonz (2. Oktober 2007)

Hmmm

"Emperium des Guten" (ja mit E) auf Arthas, Allianz...

"Wächter Zuluheds", auch Allianz auf Zuluhed... interessant dass die den ehemaligen Chef des Dragonmaw Clans bewachen wollen Oo


----------



## AvanXX87 (2. Oktober 2007)

Kayezar schrieb:


> Ich auf einem Rollenspielserver (Forscherliga) finde ziemlich peinlich solche... super-RP-Latein-Möchtegern-Namen. Als Beispiel von meinem Server Liberi Lunae... ich hasse den Namen so!




hoffe meine gilde ist nicht damit gemeint xD fallen ya auch sonst kaum auf .....aber auf Forscherliega fand ich den gildenwechsel von <Clan Des Waldes> in <Rat Der Hoffnung> ganz witzig wobei ich in Clan Des Waldes meine ersten 45 level befristet habe xD


----------



## Kayji (2. Oktober 2007)

Huntor schrieb:


> auf anetheron gabs ma die tolle gilde "wechter des lichts"




omfg, naja, sag ich mal nichts dazu *hust*


----------



## Logrum (2. Oktober 2007)

Den besten den ich bisher gesehen hab im BG :

 SappedGirlzCantSayNo 

Ich hab echt lange gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (2. Oktober 2007)

Djak schrieb:


> _*alle*_ lateinischen namen.
> und evil of darkness natürlich
> [edit] aso und african dreamboys :>




gerade lateinische Namen find ich klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte meinen alten Char Lacinia genannt. Das heißt übersetzt Zipfel.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
aber ich fands geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## def4life (3. Oktober 2007)

Auf Sen'jin gibts ne Gilde die heisst <schmiert dir eine> da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Zhou Tai (3. Oktober 2007)

ich-hab-mal-ne-gruppe-spieler-getroffen-mit-gildennamen-
*Rosaschlüpfer*-ja-scheiße-is-dat-peinlich-sich-so-zu-nenen


----------



## Giara (3. Oktober 2007)

auf der nachtwache RP/PvE
'du nicht nehmen kerze' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  selten so gelacht^^


----------



## Sypher (3. Oktober 2007)

Kayezar schrieb:


> Ich auf einem Rollenspielserver (Forscherliga) finde ziemlich peinlich solche... super-RP-Latein-Möchtegern-Namen. Als Beispiel von meinem Server Liberi Lunae... ich hasse den Namen so!



wir haben Liberi Noxis... was heißten das ? 
<---hatte nie Latein


----------



## Miffy (3. Oktober 2007)

Delwod schrieb:


> Hier auf denn server kargath eine Horden Gilde
> 
> Die Kesselflicker
> 
> und die gibt es schon ewig mindestens zeit 1 jahr glaube aber eher 2 und würde denken das die denn namen schon längst ändern hätten müssen aber ne!




Warum sollte man den Namen ändern müssen ? Kesselflicker ist ein mittlerweile fast ausgestorbener Beruf.



aber wenn man schon dabei ist...:


Shadow of Dark.....
Shadow of Darkness würde ich ja noch verarbeiten können...aber Shadow of Dark ???


Gnade des Zorns....
Die Hassgilde meiner Freundin xD
Das klingt wie Reifen des Autos oder sowas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdice (3. Oktober 2007)

oder was auch geil wäre als gildenname:

Stirb langsam 4.2.7732 (allie uncut version)

Pwnt by blizzard

blutelf 40, Tauren sucht.

Kuhlturschock (Tauren schamanen vorbehalten)

T1 4 weed

Atomkraft nein, nein 

....

weitere gildennamen folgen demnächst xD


----------



## Minorus (3. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass man einen Gildennamen falsch schreiben kann. Andererseits bieten sich eigentlich mehrere Gründe dafür an:

1. keine Zeit (ahem, na klar: noch 10 Sekunden, bis zur finalen Namensgebung. Noch 9, noch 8, ...)

2. akuter Fall von Pisaismus (nicht die Stadt in Italien, sondern die Studie)

3. dicke Finger (aber auch hier: noch 6, noch 5, ...)

4. Ignoranz (ich schreib so, wie ich will)

Egal, welcher Grund für eine Rechtschreibentgleisung vorliegt, es zeugt eindeutig vom Charakter des Gildennamenerfinders (oder -klauers, je nachdem). Gleiches gilt natürlich für Charakternamen.

Allerdings sollte man bei manchen hier genannten Gildennamen nicht vergessen, dass einige dieser Namen mit Absicht gewählt wurden, um im Gedächtnis des Betrachters haften zu bleiben. Allein, dass sie hier genann wurden, zeugt vom Erfolg der Maßnahme (Ausnahmen natürlich die Rechtschreibunfälle).

BTW: Unsere Gilde heißt Chaos Gilde und da ist der Name Programm.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (-Ragman-) (3. Oktober 2007)

Minorus schrieb:


> Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass man einen Gildennamen falsch schreiben kann. Andererseits bieten sich eigentlich mehrere Gründe dafür an:
> 
> 1. keine Zeit (ahem, na klar: noch 10 Sekunden, bis zur finalen Namensgebung. Noch 9, noch 8, ...)
> 
> ...



Wer im Glashaus sitzt...


----------



## Gadjet (3. Oktober 2007)

@Minorus

Im Normalfall würde ich jetzt eiskalt anfangen "dich oder deine Mutter zu flamen" ( Zitat Ende ), aber da dies ein öffentliches Board ist und ich kein Kiddy bin, habe ich mir gedacht ich versuch dir Klugscheißer mal den Sinn und Zweck dieses Forums zu erklären:
Es sind peinliche Gildennamen und ich denke jedem hier ist klar das die Namen Absichtlich falsch geschrieben sind oder ausversehen so geschrieben wurden, ansonsten wären es keine "lustigen" Gildennamen und dieses Frorum würde nicht existieren, du Frucht. Also wie mein alter Herr schon immer gesagt hat: Erst denken, dann Maul aufmachen!! danke.

MfG Gadjet


----------



## Shadowdice (3. Oktober 2007)

Du weisst aber schon das dieser Threat dem spaß gilt und die Rechtschreibung im internet einfach niemanden interessiert. Wer im I-net wegen Rechtschreibung flamed hat entweder einen Duden zum Frühstück gehabt oder beklagt sich im RL auch immer über Rote Ampeln oder das Wetter. Beides kann man nicht ändern oder verbessern. Es ist nunmal so. 

Was das Thema Gildennamenklau angeht ist der Ursprung eines Gildennamens nicht immer bei dem gedachten Nutzer dieses namens, dieser hat ihn entweder selber geklaut oder ist einfach nicht der erste der diesen benutzt, ausserdem lese ich nirgents das auf Gildennamen ein Patent angemeldet werden kann/muss.

in diesem sinne

CRY ME A RIVER BABY !!!

mfg 

Würfelchen^^


----------



## (-Ragman-) (3. Oktober 2007)

Richtig peinlich finde ich so manche Gildennamen auf der ewigen Wacht: 

Packt of the darkness (Ja,so geschrieben)
Darknes the seelping Sun (Ja,auch SO geschrieben)
Inhuman Knights
Aschebringer
Children of Dragon (omg)
Circle of friends (noch mehr omg)
Dark Garde of Azeroth (original SO geschrieben)


...und so weiter.

Schaut mal hier bei Buffed die Gildennamen der Wacht durch,es sind alle aufgelistet.Ihr fallt vom Glauben ab.


----------



## Wodansson (3. Oktober 2007)

Bei uns auf Perenolde gab es mal die NuDdEnCrEw.................aber irgendwie nicht wirklich lange!
Was aus denen wohl geworden sein mag?*Kopfkratz*

Schönen Feiertag und guten Durst auf dem Braufest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hebe die Haare
Der Woda


----------



## (-Ragman-) (3. Oktober 2007)

Shadowdice schrieb:


> Du weisst aber schon das dieser Threat dem spaß gilt und die Rechtschreibung im internet einfach niemanden interessiert. Wer im I-net wegen Rechtschreibung flamed hat entweder einen Duden zum Frühstück gehabt oder beklagt sich im RL auch immer über Rote Ampeln oder das Wetter. Beides kann man nicht ändern oder verbessern. Es ist nunmal so.
> 
> Was das Thema Gildennamenklau angeht ist der Ursprung eines Gildennamens nicht immer bei dem gedachten Nutzer dieses namens, dieser hat ihn entweder selber geklaut oder ist einfach nicht der erste der diesen benutzt, ausserdem lese ich nirgents das auf Gildennamen ein Patent angemeldet werden kann/muss.
> 
> ...




Au weia.Und Du glaubst das was Du da von dir gibst? Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Shadowdice (3. Oktober 2007)

klar glaube ich was ich schreibe.Die meisten leute verstehen einfach kein spaß und solche, mimimimi ihr schreibt alle scheisse,mimimimi ihr klaut Gildennamen, leute nerven einfach nur... was interessiert mich Rechtschreibung??? jeder weiss was gemeint ist....

Lol wieso rechtfertige ich mich hier eigentlich???

ihr kennt ja meinen Standpunkt dazu.


----------



## Taikaenkeli (3. Oktober 2007)

Shadowdice schrieb:


> klar glaube ich was ich schreibe.Die meisten leute verstehen einfach kein spaß und solche, mimimimi ihr schreibt alle scheisse,mimimimi ihr klaut Gildennamen, leute nerven einfach nur... was interessiert mich Rechtschreibung??? jeder weiss was gemeint ist....
> 
> Lol wieso rechtfertige ich mich hier eigentlich???
> 
> ihr kennt ja meinen Standpunkt dazu.




ganz ehrlich muss ich mich deiner meinung anschließen.. 

zudem muss ich sagen entweder der Thread-Name wurde falsch gewählt oder ihr wisst alle nicht was "peinlich" eigentlich bedeutet. aber naja.. einige gildennamen sind echt lustig, und ja einige haben rechtschreibfehler aber eben jedem das seine, wozu drüber aufregen oder lästern? als ob ihr nie rechtschreibfehler machen würdet, und wer weiß vielleicht ist das sogar beabsichtigt, damit genau die leutchen sich jetzt über diesen thread hier amüsieren können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag nur super idee sich die zeit zu vertreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatar (3. Oktober 2007)

'Ich sheep mal eben Onyxia' >.<

praktisch alle Gildennamen vom PTR, zB. 'This was the first guild' oder GERMANY in x-dutzend Ausführungen


----------



## lodur_1337 (3. Oktober 2007)

nicht peinlich aber sehr nett finde ich auch

<this space is for rent>

oder

<the pvp dancers>


----------



## D4rk-x (3. Oktober 2007)

Gatar schrieb:


> 'Ich sheep mal eben Onyxia' >.<
> 
> praktisch alle Gildennamen vom PTR, zB. 'This was the first guild' oder GERMANY in x-dutzend Ausführungen



Also würdest Du aus lauter Scham am liebsten im Erdboden versinken wenn Du diesen Gildennamen über dem Kopp hättest, ja?

Wie heißt denn dein Gildenname? Wie dein Charname?


----------



## ApoY2k (3. Oktober 2007)

PTR-Gilden sind eh die geilsten von allen...

Alltime Favorite: Sapped Girls Can't Say No

Nich unbedingt peinlich, aber einfach genial^^


----------



## Kyserak (3. Oktober 2007)

Die is auch geil (vom Namen her)

"S Gladdschd glei"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


die treff ich manchma aufm Bg, kA welcher Server..


----------



## mosa (3. Oktober 2007)

also irgendelche killer of doom gibts ja auf jedem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galadith (3. Oktober 2007)

was haltet ihr von:

"Hüter [Insert Random Realm-Name here]s"


----------



## Qilin (4. Oktober 2007)

Galadith schrieb:


> was haltet ihr von:
> 
> "Hüter [Insert Random Realm-Name here]s"




Finde ich langweilig.
Allerdings:

<Insert Random Realm-Name here> is nen cooler Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (4. Oktober 2007)

(-Ragman-) schrieb:


> Richtig peinlich finde ich so manche Gildennamen auf der ewigen Wacht:
> 
> Packt of the darkness (Ja,so geschrieben)
> Darknes the seelping Sun (Ja,auch SO geschrieben)
> ...



OMG....oO, also ich hab mal geschaut *hust*....:

Absturz

Azeroths Königs Spamer 

Der Todeshauch *pust*

Erstes und Einziges

Henker der Horde

Siegesrausch (die machen wahrscheinlich einen wipe nach dem anderen)

Zusammenhalt

*prust*


----------



## Sérâph!m (4. Oktober 2007)

also auch absolut genial sind auf krag'jin:

<NoobZ in the Hood>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Gummibärenbande>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ungeschlagene spitze:

<ist gildenlos>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maethoril (4. Oktober 2007)

Auf Aegwynn (und ja, ich fühle mich trotzdem wohl dort):

Alli killer

Coiti Interupti  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Defndres of the ALlianz

Rubbel die Katz

Armee der Finsternis  (Ally wohlgemerkt !!)

Cucksockers (tststs.....)

kill mich und ichse tot

Maskulinum Of Devil

Têars ôf Prôphecy (wahr wohl nötig, nachdem Tears of Prophecy schon weg war)

...... um nur ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## Nebraxus (4. Oktober 2007)

auf "Der Mithrilorden" (RP) gibts unter anderem:

ALLIBASHER
EHRENGARDE DES LICHTS (caps lock ftw)
Licht der Sterne (allianz)
Licht im Dunkel (allianz)
Warriors of Lordaeron (allianz)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damage Unit (Horde)
Damage Unit II (Horde)
Dorftrottel (Horde)
Legion der Horde
Schatten der Horde
Shadow Warrior (Horde)
Sohn von Gruul (Horde)   Obwohl der eher "lustig" ist, als peinlich


----------



## Xerodod (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir gibt die Gilde

<hat Eier> ...


----------



## Böbbele1 (4. Oktober 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> hab au noch ein paar peinliche gefunden von meinem alten server Dalvengyr (oder so wie ich ihn nenne: Dönerbude):
> 
> BäMDmGBäM
> 
> ...


hmmm ich find eigentlich nur so namen wie "nightshaddowwz"oder so ne kacke peinlich vll sollten wir mal über spieler namen reden solche möchtegern coolen--->darkmarkus etc....das geht einen aufen sack....


----------



## Moonline @ Shattrath (4. Oktober 2007)

ganz klar shadow prison auf dem real shattrath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (4. Oktober 2007)

TodesRoflcopter of Doom (schon fast wieder geil)

aber peinlich finde ich Gilden in denen Gang vorkommt:
-GangstaPosse
-gangster der allianz
-GànGstáZ
-GangXta EliteForce 
-usw.
Gibts auch genug Charnamen. Z.B.:
-Gangsterpaul


----------



## Huntara (4. Oktober 2007)

Xerodod schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt die Gilde
> 
> <hat Eier> ...



Wie? Dürfen da keine Frauen rein, nur weil sie "keine" Eier hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gartarus (4. Oktober 2007)

Helden der Alianz 

der Anführer hieß wahrscheinlich Ali


----------



## Huntara (4. Oktober 2007)

Gartarus schrieb:


> Helden der Alianz
> 
> der Anführer hieß wahrscheinlich Ali



äääähm *brechgeradevorlachenzusammen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## X dauerzocker x (5. Oktober 2007)

Naja, ICh kannte auf Blackrock mal solche wie:

<Wir sidn N00bS> (So geschrieben, auch sidn)

<Leck Uns am Sack, dann bekommst 100g du Nutte!> 

usw....

Also so würd Ihc mich net nennen.


----------



## Dakita (5. Oktober 2007)

Super peinlich finde ich

"Sweet Kitten Meow Meow" (ähm sorry aber was soll das sein?)

oder noch besser

"Killst du mich dann kill ich dich" (peinlicher gehts wohl kaum nimma)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malygos (5. Oktober 2007)

Kill mich und ich logg um...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
blOoD aNgElS ...... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder auch sehr beliebt ist KILLER 
oder Namen aus anderen Spielen zu nehmen
was will man in Wow mit zb: Counterstike
oder Pokemon ( Ich würde nie in diese Gilde gehen sicher voll mit 5 Jährigen)


----------



## Abianis (5. Oktober 2007)

Auf Tirion:
<Unter Arme Greif Gilde>.....GRÖHL   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FlakTruck (5. Oktober 2007)

Meine eigene, ehemalige Bankchar Gilde:
*< Party Gewürz Set >* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (5. Oktober 2007)

<MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam> gibts bei uns. 

Ka mit was das im bezug stehen soll aber naja^^ 

Fande es aber beim 1. ma lesen echt witzig ^^


----------



## Drondos (5. Oktober 2007)

Die geilste is immernoch der Rodelverein ratschet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tobiran (5. Oktober 2007)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> - We have Cookies
> ...



hm ich sehe deinen server nicht, aber klingt stark nach Khaz'goroth.
Da gibts auch Namen wie
"GmbH und Co KG"
oder
"schwere Kindheit"


----------



## Saraguron (5. Oktober 2007)

Die juchten Horde auf Taerar da ist nicht nur der Name peinlich


----------



## Isegrim (5. Oktober 2007)

Destilatus schrieb:


> <MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam> gibts bei uns.
> 
> Ka mit was das im bezug stehen soll aber naja^^



Das hat seinen Ursprung hier. (01:21 - 01:46)


----------



## Ataqué (5. Oktober 2007)

Also "Crownd Control" finde ich ma crap^^
Vor allem ... : 
Was zum Teufel ist CrowNd?^^
Ich kenne nur Crowd...xD


----------



## Angelcurse (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe heute auf Dalvengyr (PvP) eine Gilde namens

Die zu Boden Knuddler

gesehen. Fand ich ziemlich peinlich.


----------



## Mr.Wayne (5. Oktober 2007)

Auf Blackrock:

Todesritter des Zorns *hust*


----------



## Crisis (5. Oktober 2007)

Get Epixx or Die Tryin!


----------



## Briefklammer (5. Oktober 2007)

auf rexxar gibt es seit das braufest gestartet ist eine neue gilde <Die Wolpertinger>


----------



## Cellaria (5. Oktober 2007)

Neue Gilde auf Krag´Jin



Die Rosa Schlüpfer


----------



## Schmog (5. Oktober 2007)

Janosch schrieb:


> Kodogang und Kuhschupsklan..ohne worte



Hey nix gegen den Kuhschupsklan, das ist unsere Twinkgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freddyboy (6. Oktober 2007)

Auf Norgannon gab es mal ne Gilde die hieß ,,Analwürmer´´ aber die gibt es net mehr ich finde peinlicher gehts nimma^^


----------



## Dunham (6. Oktober 2007)

man sollte mal den unterschied zwischen lustig und peinlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
kodoscupsgang etc (oder wie auch immer) ist ja eig lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber gilden namen die entweder falsche geschrieben sind etc, das ist peinlich^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thanadas (6. Oktober 2007)

>Im Klo brennt noch Licht< auf Nazjatar


----------



## Chakkra! (6. Oktober 2007)

Bekifft durch Azeroth
find ich lustig^^


----------



## Liavien Trell&#39;thas (6. Oktober 2007)

>Im Klo brennt noch Licht< und
>Die Wolpertinger<

find ich schon wieder richtig Geil... 

Hab aber auch schon die Gilde
>Wayne< gesehen, find ich auch sehr lustig, nich direkt peinlich, aber lustig


----------



## PewPewInstantDMG (6. Oktober 2007)

Also Gilden Namen die ich peinlich und witzig finde: 

Mc Horde Ts

I have a Big PvPness 

Rodelverein Everlook


----------



## Huntara (7. Oktober 2007)

PewPewInstantDMG schrieb:


> Also Gilden Namen die ich peinlich und witzig finde:
> 
> Mc Horde Ts
> 
> ...



OMG, ich sag nur

MC Ghettoz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dinah (7. Oktober 2007)

Feratulix schrieb:


> Hätte da noch drei von meinem alten Server Destromath (greets):
> 
> Da wären:
> 
> ...




Die sind nicht peinlich sondern höchst kreativ.


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (7. Oktober 2007)

Leute ich hab jetzt alle seiten des Forums gelesn die Namen sind einsame spitze am besten find ich--> Kuhschubsklan, Radical Bananas, Salamivernichter usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kringle mich schon auf dem Boden vor lachen!

Aber es gibt wirklich peinliche Namen hab mal ne Gilde gefunden mit den Namen-->

Knuddelelfen, 
Ritter der Kokosnuss
Wer hat die Kokosnuss geklaut

muss schon irgendwie peinlich sein!
Aber manchmal da gibt so welche die haben echt hammer geile Namen ( die witzig sind ) in die würd ich sofort eintreten!

PS: Weiter Gildennamen folgen noch!


----------



## DaScAn (7. Oktober 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.



Peinlich ist doch wohl eher dieser Threath hier.
Lasst doch die Kiddies, Teens, Seniors und so weiter einfach Namen nehmen wie sie wollen. Leute wie die die an allem Rumnörgeln sind schuld daran das WoW kaputt geht. Und nein ich bin kein Kiddie sondern fast 30 Jahre alt.

Als ob man nicht anderes zu tun hätte. man man man


----------



## Monyesak (7. Oktober 2007)

omg grad auf durotan ally gesehen 

<Wachen der Allianz>


ahhahahahaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## REdnaxx (8. Oktober 2007)

Am coolesten find ich noch die Gilde Hammer of Darkness  nicht nur das der name peinlich ist sondern die is auch voll mit noobs xD


----------



## Guest1 - Das Original! (8. Oktober 2007)

Die billigsten Namen wenn ihr mich fragt gehen nach dem Schema

[beliebiges Wort egal ob englisch oder nicht] of Death

Hab mal früher in nem Browser-Strategiespiel eine Allianz gesehen die sich darüber lustig gemacht hat, die hieß nämlich "Die rosaroten Kampfbunnys...OF DEATH" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wnsgames (8. Oktober 2007)

"Allianz versichert"


----------



## Isandrael (8. Oktober 2007)

CSI Stormwind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Realm Thrall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murd (8. Oktober 2007)

<zieht immer Gesichtsaggro>, gibts leider nicht mehr :-(
oder <Ich werd gleich zum Tier> (waren nur DuDus drin)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Oktober 2007)

<Massageclub Kalimdor>

OMG -.-


----------



## sphero (8. Oktober 2007)

Blackrock Gilden mit seltsamen Namen:

- Barbarabarbarbaren
- Warlocks take zero skill
- gank me and i switch
- Lordz of ownage
- FEUERLÖSCHER IST PFLICHT (wirklich genau so!)

...und noch einige abnormitäten die mir grade nicht einfallen wollen.
Meine eigene heisst <Limitbreak> und mal sehen was draus wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (8. Oktober 2007)

Witzig fand ich <Kalimdor Jagtsport Verein> oder <will keiner haben>

Nunja oder Edeltwink Gilde für 19er: <Warsong Bestattungs GmbH>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klamm (8. Oktober 2007)

Am schlimmsten sind die CSI dinger CSI-OG CSI-SW CSI-IF usw usw


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Oktober 2007)

<Genesisforce>

-.-'


----------



## Vallar (8. Oktober 2007)

hmm also ich kann auch hier einige coole auflisten da gabs zum einen:

- weiterstäter nasenpopler (kA was das erste wort heißt^^)
- die sachenanhalt wucher (wirklich SACHENanhalt, nix sachsen ^^)
- die blaue phönix
- Rock n LoL
- revenge of the bloodelvZz
- tausche account gegen rl
- camp/gank mich und ich logg um (hat glaube jeder server oder?^^)
- <charname> is best
- joar und das englisch gedöns halt wie guard of the alliance etc^^

früher gabs noch ne coole gilde die hieß "thunderbluff molkerei" musste aber umbenannt werden zwecks rp (todeskrallen^^)


----------



## Rimbl (8. Oktober 2007)

So da hätte ich: 
-Im klo brennt noch licht
-Hat den Größten
-BlackDawn
-Hordentlich aufs Maul

Naja nicht gerade pralle die Gilden genau wie die Member  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (8. Oktober 2007)

Hurraa ich hab nun auch mal die berechtigung in diesen thread zu schreiben ...

leider ...

Gilde: <suche freunde binn dumm>

Ein schwarzer Tag in der RP geschichte des RP Servers Rat von Dalaran.


----------



## Redak (8. Oktober 2007)

Auf Nefarian:
"Hat Leichen im Keller" XD
oder
Hordentlich aufs Mowl
(ders eigentlich noch gut^^)
früher habs noch Die Dicken Hunde^^
Achja und
U PLAY PVE HAHA


----------



## treecat (8. Oktober 2007)

Einen, den ich ganz originell fand:

"Horde GmbH & Kuh KG".


----------



## Kiluan (8. Oktober 2007)

1. Die erfolgreichste Gilde Dalvengyrs ist Network Knights
Angels of Death hat sich schon vor langem aufgelöst und war auch nie so erfolgreich

2. Wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal die fresse halten

3. "Nagastolemybike"


----------



## sarax (8. Oktober 2007)

Auf Gul`dan:
<hat ein Herz für Frauen>
<Brauche net Arbeit, habe Harz 4>(schon weg)
<Schreib doch n Ticket>
<Nagas stole my bike>(gibts auch mit anderen chars, z.b. Palas)


----------



## Lichtdrache (8. Oktober 2007)

<Arbeitsamt> und <endgegner> auf dun morogh Horde einfach nur dämlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dunham (8. Oktober 2007)

oder die gilde opfer, naja aber der name passt: da sind nur opfer drin^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~Healer~ (8. Oktober 2007)

auch bekloppt

<Wer das liest ist TOT>


----------



## BLUEYE (8. Oktober 2007)

ich habe heute eine pvp gilde auf hordenseite gesehen

<Playboys>

was ist nur was der schönen welt geworden?


----------



## ha! (8. Oktober 2007)

gesehn hab ich:

ich tanze fuer gold...nackt
muhmuhklan
need auf alles 
fashion victims
die dreckigen camper
hartz fear
from dusk till dawn
bananen von tel´abim
(auch laserguns...gibts auch auf jedem server^^)

auf blackrock :

die TodGeweihTEn
im with stuppid
fliegende zuchinis
verstrahlte hordler
my mother say im special
FEUERLÖSCHER IS PFLICHT

schon aelter...

da bozzmob
the horde of doom ...

im bg:
das brachiale schwein (oder so aehnlich)

weniger lustiges, glaub ich ....aber joinen wuerd ich keine der gilden^^  ausser die letzte vll!!xD


----------



## sphero (9. Oktober 2007)

Lichtdrache schrieb:


> <Arbeitsamt> und <endgegner> auf dun morogh Horde einfach nur dämlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm, Endgegner find ich garnicht mal so schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Arbeitsamt hingegen ist Hirnverbrannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , es heisst nämlich Agentur für Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finosa (9. Oktober 2007)

Revan1121 schrieb:


> ^^ nicht schlecht aber da gibts noch die "angels of darkness" "kuhherde" und "blood dragons"
> 
> ich bin selber in der gilde "Adóra Noctem" was "Ehre die Nacht" heist
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber dein Gildenname bedeutet nicht "Ehre die Nacht" sondern "Vergöttere/Verehre die Nacht" von lat. adorare - vergöttern, verehren, lieben
und es heisst "heisst" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Osu


----------



## Br3ak3r (9. Oktober 2007)

hab auch letzten eine Gilde mit bescheuerten Namen gesehen

und zwar hiess die Gilde

"ProPaGanDaPanDa"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hab erstmal 3 Lesversuche gebraucht, bis ich den komischen Humor kapiert hab.....


die Leute haben einen voll an der Klatsche!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muskelbiber (9. Oktober 2007)

Shádràk schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Gildennamen "Hartz Fear" mal gesehen!
> Den find ich ja mal voll peinlich, wie man so ne Gilde nennen kann.
> 
> 
> ...



najo auf nozdormu (und vllcht noch irgendwo) gibs nen spieler der heartsfear heißt... ^^

sry 4 ot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ab und an frag ich mich warum jeder name in den dreck gezogen wird und die members als kiddies hingestellt werden, gibt haufen leute die sich einfach nur ne 1-mann gilde gründen und irgendwas unterkleistern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoeMT384 (29. Dezember 2007)

Finosa schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dein Gildenname bedeutet nicht "Ehre die Nacht" sondern "Vergöttere/Verehre die Nacht" von lat. adorare - vergöttern, verehren, lieben
> und es heisst "heisst"
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn wir schon beim klugscheißen sind:

Es heißt nicht "heisst", da der S-Laut nicht schnell gesprochen wird. Es muss (hier wird er ja schnell ausgesprochen) also "heißt" heißen. 

Btw.: Es heißt auch nicht Fussball sondern Fußball.....


MfG
Moe


----------



## Hamy (30. Dezember 2007)

"kill me if you can" 
der name an sich ist nicht soo peinlich.. 
aber es ist peinlich, wenn die leute dann im /1 chat flamen, dass sie von allys gekillt wurden *muhaha* hab ich gelacht als ich nen flamer aus der gilde gesehen habe xD


----------



## Ombus (30. Dezember 2007)

ehm...der ganze thread ist wie die meisten hier sinnlos...
aber wenn ihr spaß daran habt eure Gilden in den dreck zu ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GOGOGOGO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S. Ich find den Namen "NaXXaN" kacke


----------



## Jimpi (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich war mal in der gilde

Die Galoppierenden Ponys Horde gilde   aber mal von dem wircklich geilen namen abgesehen ^.^ die leute hatten skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightchu (30. Dezember 2007)

btw kommts mir vor als ob immer auf den kleinen gilden rumgehackt wird... ich finde namen wie:

Elementarwächter (beste gilde auf Allianz Ysera) 
Frostwölfe (Ysera Horde... 90% nur assis drinne)

Viel peinlicher weil sie sich extrem stolz mit den namen fühlen... (und Elementarwächter klngt blöde xD aber gute gilde... Nur die leute quasseln zu viel was se schon alle down haben... "ich war 10 mal BT clearen" aja... *nachguck auf buffed* BT 0 mal clear.. naja Weiterso (nicht die gilde sondern einzelne spieler))


----------



## Ombus (30. Dezember 2007)

weil vielleicht nicht jeder trottel diesen mist von buffed benutzt?

schau auf wowjutsu..das ist unabhängig von sonem programm...


----------



## XziTe (30. Dezember 2007)

"Die Waren Freunde"

Server: Blackrock..


So nen dämlichen RS-Fehler kann man ganricht übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mulukukku (30. Dezember 2007)

Moin erstmal =)


Als eines Tages mal wieder mein Realm down war hab ich aus Spass einen Menschen
auf einemenglishen Realm erstellt. Ich bin nach Sturmwind gelaufen und mir kommt ein nachtelf hunter entgenen. die Gilde heisst:

<Nights of Poland>

Man ich lag auf dem Boden vor Lachen...

Ist zwar so, das Polnische Spieler keine Polnischen Server haben, aber das was echt hammer

MfG Mulukukukku





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (30. Dezember 2007)

ehm also ich kenne 
Hirsch(weis aber nich ob sie sich schon aufgelöst haben)
Ichkilldich
rent a dudu


----------



## Lowblade (30. Dezember 2007)

Gilde auf Hordenseite : " Allianz der Bündniss "


----------



## Monstergurke-Azshara (30. Dezember 2007)

mein persönlicher favorit:

die tauren gilde : Kuh Schubs Klan    :x


----------



## Mondtänzerin (30. Dezember 2007)

Aufgefallen ist mir jedenfalls "die schalachroten recher". Genauso in der Schreibung.

Sorry wenn ich da jemanden aufdecke, aber ich glaub die Gilde wurde vor ein paar Tagen gelöscht.


----------



## Shadowstar79 (30. Dezember 2007)

Hordikillazz


----------



## simion (30. Dezember 2007)

Sehr Originell auf Nethersturm: World of WarCraft


----------



## Arocareth (30. Dezember 2007)

Lol, diese GIldengründer haben ja geile Einfälle^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Etwas seltsam: Kargath-Alliance: BeuteltierSchutzverein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Is das jetz ernstgemeint oder Verarsche?^^


----------



## Durbem (30. Dezember 2007)

"MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam"...
Also, ich als RPler würd mich schämen....


----------



## LordofFrog (30. Dezember 2007)

Your mom is my epic mount  *Hust*


----------



## Nensy (30. Dezember 2007)

Einfach ma 10min in IF stehen (Frostwolf) und staunen, was es da so gibt.
Toll sind "The Death of Fire" oder "Bloody Angels"


----------



## Adonde (30. Dezember 2007)

Gerade auf Blutkessel gesehen : OUTLAWZ DER HORDE ...also bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (30. Dezember 2007)

kenn da eine, die naja, iwie ne gute idee aber trotzdem scheiße : EF_BIE_EI


----------



## mad_chaos (30. Dezember 2007)

AFK Liebe machen


----------



## Amoniusi (30. Dezember 2007)

<Necems Diener>
Wer auf Anub'arak is weiß wieso ich sowas lächerlich finde………………… 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tardok (30. Dezember 2007)

Auf Anetheron gibts ne gilde namens

Wárriors ôf thé Wórld

dazu sag ich nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamikaze. (30. Dezember 2007)

ähm ich weiß ja nicht, aber viele leute prangern lustige Gildennamen an....
also ich find lustige Gildennamen immer noch besser als

irgendwas wie 
super evil 
clan of the horde
rouges of darkness


also alles was dark, shadow, mega, killer, owner, kings, oder mega super hyper enthält ^^


----------



## Tidoc (30. Dezember 2007)

Streetkillaz 

Und sowas auf einen RP Realm


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Dezember 2007)

[insert Brain here]


----------



## DarkDNS78 (30. Dezember 2007)

Dônner der Horde 

Wenn ich die sehe muss ich immer gleich an der Döner der Horde denken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dabei meinen sie wohl Donner der Horde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ihrí (30. Dezember 2007)

Auch krass:  Shadows in the Mist
Man kann denken was man will...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (30. Dezember 2007)

heroes of the alianz  der gildenname ist so geschrieben erstens n rechtschreibfehler uns zwietens einfach nur dämlich


----------



## StyxZ (30. Dezember 2007)

<No Skills Just Luck>
<Kill mich und ich log um> und alle anderen Versionen..
Und Gilden die sich nach Musik-Bands nennen


----------



## Fallyn (30. Dezember 2007)

- <Grüß Bob>
- <die Waren freund> (Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache ..)


----------



## Tomtar (30. Dezember 2007)

Myimmortal_ schrieb:


> also peinliche gildennamen...^^
> da hätte ich zum beispiel: "Bloodwarriors of Evil" oder die "Warriors of Death"
> einfach nur peinlich und kiddylike solche gildennamen
> 
> ...


 okayy solche namen sind zwar peinlich aber was willst du machen wenn dir nichts besseres einfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (30. Dezember 2007)

@ Mad Chaos: Viel Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir hatten da auf meinem alten Server auch ein paar nette:
Die blutigen Eichhörnchen
Dragonknights of Doom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ähnliches Ungeziefer ^^


----------



## Klunker (30. Dezember 2007)

jaja die ganzen [in game name]  hat dich gekillt;ist cool; mag tauren sind shr originell manchmal auf lustig, peinlich kann man verschieden definieren mein server ist down oder outlawz der Horde finde ich witzig aber auf keinen fall peinlich sowas wie gehetto killer oder sonstwas bringen mich dann doch zum schmunzeln.

Naja bei mir ist es so

ich bin in der Gilde   Morituri Salutant

leider gibt es auf dem gleichen Realm (shattrath) auch die gilde Morituri.

So kommt es das in ca jeder 7-8 Gruppe einer oder mehrer member von morituri dabei sind, as ich jedoch erst auf den 2ten blick erkenne und mich jedesmall wundere warum die nicht in der gildenanzeige angeben werden.

Eigentlich treffe ich ich immer wieder leute von morituri, lezten wurde ich sogar gefragt ob wir die nachgemahc thaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die die ich von morituri kenne sind gute spieler und freundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dschar (30. Dezember 2007)

Also auf der Silbernen Hand gibts seid nen paar Tagen eine Gilde die " Red Bull" heisst und laut eigener Aussage beten sie den Gott "Red Bull" an aber die Such-Anfrage muss man sich mal durchlesen:

"Die Gilde Red Bull sucht noch Mitglieder die auch den Gott Red Bull anbeten(OOC:level egal)


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (30. Dezember 2007)

gibts ne Gilde die "Gilde" heißt?
=)

Ansonsten auch noch peinlich ne Gilde names "Super Checker" hahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*auslach*


----------



## -Aurelien- (31. Dezember 2007)

Also Barbarians of Chaos is doch mal... BÄH ^^
AFK Bier holen oder Saftbar sind auch total ... BÄH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snailsoup3 (31. Dezember 2007)

leute wenn nach euch geht sind alle gildennamen lächerlich
ausser natürlich die in der ihr seit -.-'

also ich find ja namen wie
-ritter der tafelrunde
-Crew Columbia (meine alte gilde^^)
-DmGeR
-Kuck nich
-alles mögliche mit drachen, engeln etc (obwohl ich selbst in einer bin, aber iwo muss man ja hin)
-nator worrior (jaa worrior)
-frostsäbler flitzer (mein favorit)
etc lächerlich

aber namen wie
-allianzversichert
-blackrockz
-biertrinkerbruderschafft
geil, die ham wenigstens n bischen einfallsreichtum. und die 1&3 zählten auch ma zu den größten gilden auf blackrock, also der name sagt nich immer alles über die ersteller bzw mitglieder der gilde aus.
so beschränkt kann man doch nich sein.


----------



## -Aurelien- (31. Dezember 2007)

snailsoup3 schrieb:


> und die 1&3 zählten auch ma zu den größten gilden auf blackrock, also der name sagt nich immer alles über die ersteller bzw mitglieder der gilde aus.



hat auch keiner behauptet
(oder ich zumindest nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Godo (1. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der Teufel trägt Lila
> 
> Und das auf einem RP Server ... -.-'
> (Forscherliga)
> ...




Forscherliga ftw, aber Kinder der Sümpfe passt doch ;-)  Und zu der guten alten Warsongbestattungs GmBH würde mir auch noch ne passende RP-Story einfallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     Find ich in Ordnung ^^
P.S.: Solange sie nicht unbedingt auf einem RP-Server sind sind einige Gildennamen hier echt zum zerrofeln xD
Ob sie peinlich sind sei mal dahingestellt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godo (1. Januar 2008)

snailsoup3 schrieb:


> also ich find ja namen wie
> -ritter der tafelrunde
> -Crew Columbia (meine alte gilde^^)
> -DmGeR
> ...



Huch, bin selbst bei "Drachen-", aber für Hordi-gilde absolut angemessen, oder? ^^


----------



## Itarus (1. Januar 2008)

Diese "böösen" Gildennamen sind alle nur von unreifen Kindern,
denn böse ist ja sooooo cool! Trotzdem KA warum sie dann trotzdem immer Allys nehmen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deshalb sind die "Evil Devilkillers" ja auch so beliebt...


----------



## Verdrana (1. Januar 2008)

Meine 1. Gilde in der ich war, hieß/heißt BLOODY WARCLAN, ok nicht der Renner, aber meine 1. Gilde und sehr nette Leute kennengelernt. Mit den Leuten hab ich bis heute viel zu tun im Spiel und bereue keine Sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach war ich Born from Pain, Armada, Nati at Victoria und Fallen Angels. Allesamt nette Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Momentan bin ich bei Unholy Inquisition, und bei dem Namen bin ich begeistert, weil kreativ und wieder sehr nette Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crash_hunter (1. Januar 2008)

Den knaller hab ich gestern gesehn auf die Mithrilorden "Bier und Ehre" wozu ich nix weiter sage...


----------



## Gothmorg (1. Januar 2008)

Der Gildenname sagt nicht immer etwas über die Gilde aus, es kommt aber doch oft vor. So ham fast alle High End-Gilden Namen, die entweder lustig sind, aber nicht hirnlos (Crit Happens usw.), kurz und gut zu merken (z.B. Nihilum), oder passen einfach gut in die Geschichte oder so (For The Horde etc.). Während 80% aller Gilden mit folgendem Aufbau meist irgendwelche Lowlevel-Gilden sind, mit denen man nicht mal 5er-Instanzen machen kann: <gefährlich klingendes Wort> of <gefährlich klingendes Wort> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (1. Januar 2008)

Fighting Death Angels 
der absolute burner xD


----------



## Imbachar (1. Januar 2008)

The schrieb:


> Futuremann Fanclub.



ROFL!


----------



## Blacklemon (1. Januar 2008)

auf Shattrath gibts ne Gilde die heisst: SCHATTEN DES LICHTS  xDDD


----------



## soccer1990 (1. Januar 2008)

gesehen auf anub arak:
-MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam
-Rosa Schlüpferschnüffler
-Die Horde klaut bei Aldi

MfG


----------



## Bl4d3 (1. Januar 2008)

Mein Favorit
Gay nach Hause

die gilde gibbet aber nicht mehr soviel ich weiß^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Januar 2008)

Ich hät da im Angebot: 

- Buhuu
- Club der dichten Toten
- Pantoffelhelden
- ist ein Knuddelhase
- Bündnis des Gotteszorns
- verdammte Schmetterlinge (ja echt)
- KampfSäufer

so das wars erstmal, gruß aus Antonidas  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -dekagepe- (1. Januar 2008)

Kayezar schrieb:


> Ich auf einem Rollenspielserver (Forscherliga) finde ziemlich peinlich solche... super-RP-Latein-Möchtegern-Namen. Als Beispiel von meinem Server Liberi Lunae... ich hasse den Namen so!




hahahahahahaha ... neidisch?


----------



## Unaton (1. Januar 2008)

KiLLaZ oF tHe HoRdeZ
Eliete Hordler

aber der Burner war ja:

Sorgensäher

Wie man Sorgensäer einfach mit h schreiben kann ist mir ein Rätsel! Ich musste so lachen^^


PS: Schleichwerbung (besucht doch mal die MySpace Seite der Band Sorgensäer (in der ich auch Spiele))


----------



## Emofee (1. Januar 2008)

habe die lustigen Gildennamen persönlich lieber. Peinlich wirds dann, wenn Rechtschreibfehler usw im Gildenname auftreten - deutlich UNBEABSICHTIGT.

Wenn ich mal groß bin nenn ich uns: 'mein Kerl ist arbeiten' ... 
Solang es kein RP-Server ist find ich das durchaus vertretbar^^







edit: wer sich hier allerdings 'Emofee' nennt, muss wohl auch net ernst genommen werden


----------



## Arahtor (1. Januar 2008)

Reine Tankgilde


----------



## DirtyCrow (1. Januar 2008)

Schwer peinlich find ich Affenjungz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiterhin dämlich:

-Angels of Darkness/Death/Night etc....
-Electro Ghetto
-Die dunkle Horde
-BDSM


----------



## Badumsaen (1. Januar 2008)

"YoUgOtOwNeD", "Gummibärenbande"


----------



## Justmad (1. Januar 2008)

falls noch nicht erwähnt : 

"Die die keiner wollte"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkeyrama (1. Januar 2008)

Die PVP-Skiller auf Nathrezim ^^


----------



## Tántárár (1. Januar 2008)

Auf "Die Nachtwache" da gibt es eine Gilde, die heißt "CSI Sturmwind". 
Ist zwar eher lustig, aber egal...

MfG


----------



## Waro (1. Januar 2008)

Alles Alligilden

<rocks> peinlich ist, dass die Gilde gerne auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel lowies ganken geht, respekt!! (und sich in den Rückenbrecherposten kiten lässt und dann stirbt *gg*)

<xtreme pwnography> hmm alles klar... 

<Tränen des Blutes> aaaahjaaaa???

<Zart und saftig> xD frag mich nur warum Allianzgilde? Sind doch garkeine Tauren o.O


<Eine Horde Allianzer> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ist gut ^^


----------



## Seonaid (3. Januar 2008)

Auf Ambossar <Ritter der Fruchtblasen> ..... ist das eine Vereinigung von Frauenärzten ???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## promo1 (3. Januar 2008)

Geh doch PvE du Nap !!! ^^

Ups is ja meine gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (3. Januar 2008)

Ganz klar auf Hordenseite Nathrezim: "Siquest parcém parabellum"
Soll wohl der Spruch von Cäsar sein. Der allerdings heißt: "Sic vis pacem para bellum"
Wie man das so falsch schreiben kann is mir ein Rätsel.
Fazit: Wählt keine Namen, die was mit Latein zu tun haben, wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt!


----------



## skyfish (3. Januar 2008)

<allyourbasearebelongtous>


----------



## Zeddy (3. Januar 2008)

Server onyxia:

YoU gOt OwNeD
I crit on my first date
crit happens
camp mich und cih log um
gank mich und ich log um

*hust* alles hordegilden.. kinder


----------



## Leveliciouz (3. Januar 2008)

also auf meinem server gibts ne gilde die heißt

die hartz IV  empfänger

xD und dakommen wirklich nur so leute rein xD
das krasse is da sind glaub ich nur 70er ^^


----------



## Vebla (3. Januar 2008)

Ganz furchtbar:

<Name> is legendary

Die machen sich übrigens besonders gut in meiner Killstatistik...


----------



## Audiophobie (3. Januar 2008)

"Kindergarten Inc" Aman Thul... 5 Accounts, Altersdurchschnitt ca 18 xD


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Januar 2008)

Ich mag ja immer sehr gerne die "Erben von irgendwas"

Besonders gut gefallen hat mir dabei ne Hordengilde namens "Erben der Horde"
(Leute, wenn das so wäre, dann wäre die Horde ja...TOT, sonst könntet ihr ja schlecht die Erben sein, oder?)

Sehr ähh finde auch auch "Mafiaboyz"


----------



## Lambiii (3. Januar 2008)

Wenn Arenateams auch zählen dann mein 3vs3:Lords of TOTAL Ownage
Heißt aber nur zum Spaß so ^^


----------



## Roc - Diabolic (3. Januar 2008)

SO:

~ fear gwinnt

~ mag Allys net (der wurd aber absichtlich so genannt °Twinkgilde°)

~ BootyBayBeachBoys

das sind so ein paar die mir grad spontan eingefallen sind und die man fast täglich sieht^^.

mfg


----------



## Revan69 (3. Januar 2008)

Die "Schwarzwälderkirschhorde"


----------



## Bobby Ross (3. Januar 2008)

Bei uns auf aegywnn gibts ne gilde die heist : hat tierischen Durchfall xD

Also z.b      Killer
       <hat tierischen Durchfall>


aja und dann noch <Schlabbermampf Inc>


----------



## jmit (3. Januar 2008)

<Horde Killer der Allianz> -.- wenns wenigstens Hordekiller wäre...


----------



## Starki (3. Januar 2008)

Auf "Der Rat von Dalaran" gut es eine Gilde mit dem Namen "Semper Fidélis" (man beachte den Akzent auf dem "e", der wurde gebraucht, da es die Gilde "Semper fidelis" schon gab -das ist übrigens die richtige Schreibweise, da es im lateinischen keine Akzente auf dem "e" gibt-). "Semper fidelis" heißt auf deutsch "immer treu" und ist das Motto der US-Marines. Was die wohl mit World of Warcraft zu tun haben???


----------



## VanDach (3. Januar 2008)

Hab auch nen nen paar assige gildennamen >.<

Allygilde:

GâyForce United

Hordengilde: 

HöllenHunde
klaut bei aldi


grüße von Vek'lor


----------



## voltagon (3. Januar 2008)

<Waschmaschine>
<For the Horde>(auf alli seite!!!!!!!!!)
<Gildenlos>

Die find ich ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## no-one's-there (3. Januar 2008)

*Kreuzritter von Ironforg* gab es auch mal -.-


----------



## Alohajoe (3. Januar 2008)

paar Beispiele von Blackhand:

<Brett vorm Kopf>
<Lachend in die Kreissäge>
<The last Guards>  
<Dingenskirchen>
<BAM mich und ich log um>
<Ein Keksbäcker sieht rot>
<Die Biersöldner>
<Ich würfel immer>
<Hat die Aggro>
<will keine Gilde>
<Fanboys von XY> (Namecalling is ja verboten)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<Schwur von Westfall>  

Bei Letzteren hatte ich beim ersten Hinschauen erst <Schwul von Westfall> gelesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (3. Januar 2008)

ich hab schon
<Gildenlos>
<Maintank spielt HdRo>
<World OF WarCraft>
gesehen


----------



## -dekagepe- (4. Januar 2008)

<Bücken gratis> und <ist eine Analfee>   nera´thor...aber ka, obs die noch gibt

ich versteh ja ne menge spass (ich find <lachend in die kreissäge> und <hordentlich aufs maul> einfach nur genial) aber irgendwo wirds dann geschmacklos...


----------



## Vreen (4. Januar 2008)

dingenskirchen und schwarzwälderkirschhorde sind meine favoriten


----------



## Serenas (4. Januar 2008)

Kenne da auch ein paar,


[Godmode] 
[is unleashed] (Obwohl, die gehen ja noch^^)

[IchSucheKeineGilde]
[Arthas Gefährten]
[Helden des Frostthrons]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
[Illidans Wächter]
[Dönerbude XXL]
[BäM]
[Die heimliche Horde] (Allis)


----------



## DeathFly (4. Januar 2008)

naja peinliche gildennamen...

Glory and Godlike
Tisch vs Kopf
Rettungszentrale
Gänseblümchen

(alle auf dem Realm Malygos)


----------



## Serenas (4. Januar 2008)

Da hätt ich noch was:

Flames of Phoenix
Die Rache der horde
DerRabenschwarzeKreuzzug
Karazhan
| Legendary |
Funny Bunny
Heroes Of War
horde hunters
Warcraft
angels of démons   _(Uhhh!)_
steelvolle horde  _(Allis)_
Die schwarzen Engel _(das Pondon zu ADAC?)_
Bobbys Piratenbande
the next level
StreetGangstaz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Sere


----------



## koxy (6. Januar 2008)

*Gesandte der Kristalle* - EU Alleria

Hab mir wirklich lang überlegen müssen, was sich der Gildenleiter bei dem Namen gedacht hat.
Daraufhin stellte ich mir Fragen, die zu komplex wären, sie zu beantworten .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer sind die Kristalle?
Können Kristalle sprechen? Falls ja, was gaben sie dem Gildengründer auf den Weg?
Welche Ziele verfolgen Kristalle? Wer ist der Kristallkönig?
uvm, uvm,.....


----------



## kissenschlacht (6. Januar 2008)

hordenklopper, allianzhasser <.< unsere gilde hat den besten aller namen: Seniorenstift Hordenruhe


----------



## SeRuM (6. Januar 2008)

joker1988 schrieb:


> die rums bums berserker jungz^^


Das is ne  große Gilde(horde) Auf Teldrassil, aber nur im low Bereich glaub ich.

Aber die ally topen das noch:

Wenn ihr denk Hordler Killers wäre dämlich ,dann schaut auch mal die "Hortler Killer" auf Teldrassil an^^.
Ich hab den mal den leader gefragt was das soll  naja er sagt er könne nich gut deutsch^^

Und "Mein server ist offline" gibts ja eigendlich überall
Bei uns gibts extra "Frostline Offwolf" ^^

MFG


----------



## Kawock (6. Januar 2008)

Peinlich find ich auch:

<Blut der Ehre>


Wobei ich es eher abstoßend finde als peinlich.


Aber <Dönerbude XXL> find ich gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paladinj13 (6. Januar 2008)

Ach, das ist gar nix, auf meinem Server gibts ne Gilde | Pwnerrangers |  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS.: Server ist Nefarian, ist ne Alligilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arahtor (6. Januar 2008)

Nur Heiler Raid


----------



## Gosi (6. Januar 2008)

Hiho
extrem coole Gildennamen sind auch:
<HORDE STINKT> Kiddie 4tw
<streitmacht der alliaz> nein ich hab Mich nicht verschreiben ~.~
<hat einen Pwnyhof> naja irgendwie schon Lustig^.^
<Hüter des Schattenlicht> omg
MfG Gosi aka Neró@Mal'Ganis


----------



## moriar1988 (6. Januar 2008)

helldrivers - durotan .... naja hab die ganzen sonderzeichen weggelassen ^^


----------



## SeRuM (6. Januar 2008)

Cool find ich es auf wenn ich nen paladin sehe der in der Gilde < Knights of death> (Nur ein Bespiel)
Oder Hexenmeister <Ritter des Lichts>

Oder namen(bei spielern) wie:
Käsemensch(A)
Pausenbrot(A)
Hordenstampf(A)
Kriegsgot(H)
Donerblitz(H)
Alianzkiller(H)


----------



## Cellue (6. Januar 2008)

Oh ja. Auf Teldrassil wimmelts nur so von solch' Gildennamen.

<tokiohotel hasser> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (6. Januar 2008)

Wir haben auf Todeswache ne Gilde die heißt <Insert Coin here>, das find ich eigentlich recht lustig =)


----------



## Revan69 (6. Januar 2008)

<Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen>


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Januar 2008)

mir fällt "um die gilde"ein


----------



## Blackcd (6. Januar 2008)

Mir fällt zu dem thema nur eine Gilde ein : {Gilde der NoObs}^^


----------



## haldol (6. Januar 2008)

mich hat ma einer gefragt ob ich in die gilde 

Arische bruderschafft 

will ... voll panne solche leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PTR:

Sinnlos in Deutschland

Made in Germany



ach ja ingame is mein name Broetchen 

@SeRuM


----------



## Ogannon (6. Januar 2008)

Die Glücksberchis ... obs die nocht gibt weiß ich net mehr, auf jeden fall wurde die gilde genau SO geschrieben o0


----------



## Ronas (6. Januar 2008)

[stumpf ist trumpf] und [das rudel gewürzgurken] >.<


----------



## Nightstormer (6. Januar 2008)

Also was ich schon gesehen hab is echt lol xD


"Voll Fett krasse Käsekroketten"

"Wenn du mich gankst logg ich um"

"Ist ein Taubes Nüsschen" 

"Chuck Norris Fanclub" 


nunja...^^
jedem das seine xD


----------



## Dai @Blutkessel (6. Januar 2008)

Hätt da noch ein paar^^
<Koksbärchis>
<Crusade of Dark Passion>(dt.:Kreuzzug der dunklen Lust  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<Who ran Zone>(obwohl der is schon wieder einfallsreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
<Tollwut Teletubbis>
<Krieger der Apocalipse>(ja, Apocalypse mit i)
<von der Weide>
<krieger von orgrimmar> -.-

btw, gabs nicht schon einmal so einen Thread?

mfG


----------



## Illûne (6. Januar 2008)

brotherhood of mayhem


----------



## gyspoxxx (6. Januar 2008)

hab mal roxxors gelesen also wenn das nicht peinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neotrion (6. Januar 2008)

Die dunklen der Allianz.
Die heiligen Götter der Horde.

das wären namen^^  vielleicht gibts sie ja^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (6. Januar 2008)

...<ist ein Warmerbruder> lol wie kommt man auf so Namen xD


----------



## Sinixus (6. Januar 2008)

<Herrscher über WoW> 

Muss ich dazu noch mehr sagen?


----------



## RouV3n (6. Januar 2008)

Also als erstes fällt mir der Gildenname "Shadowdealer" ein xD 
...dann noch "CSI - Sturmwind" (so ähnlich wie "CSI - Ogrimmaroder" so)
...dann noch -Name- "ist gildenlos"
...zu guter Letzt noch der Gildenname "Klein aber Oho" den find ich ganz witzig ist auch eine sehr gute Gilde auf unserem Server...

mfg RouV3n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (6. Januar 2008)

<critical luders>
<BloodOmen>
<Stamm der Helden>
<Der blutige Pfad Gottes>
<Devils of Darkness>
<Gefährten des Blutes>

Alle noch einiger massen in Ordnung...
ABER JETZT:

<CSI Orgimmar>

Das ist die peinlichste Gilde auf meinem Server....



Gruss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





€: Damn, bitte löschen
Falsches Feld gedrückt.

Danke


----------



## RealLichKing (6. Januar 2008)

<Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen> oder <Mag Kekse>


----------



## Shadlight (6. Januar 2008)

<will in keine Gilde> ist auch total der freak name xD^^


----------



## Shadlight (6. Januar 2008)

Pro Lizitant ist ein n1 gildenname


----------



## Legends (6. Januar 2008)

<Der blutige Pfad Gottes>

Gab es bei uns auch, bis ein ticket geschrieben wurde.
Dann mussten sie sich umbenennen.


----------



## woulder (6. Januar 2008)

Ninjas in pyjama so heist meine gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finds lustig


----------



## Juliy (6. Januar 2008)

Bis jetzt fand ich als alter Badener <SchwarzwälderkirschHorde> am besten..


----------



## Headstrong (6. Januar 2008)

Eine "möchtegerngilde" auf unsrem server nennt sich
(kann sein das ein paar kleinigkeiten net stimmen)

   geh doch pve du nap


----------



## Elitebttler (6. Januar 2008)

- 40cm Unbuffed
 - It dat jet Heroic

:> Grüße der Älüdä!


----------



## SeRuM (6. Januar 2008)

IS mir noch grade eingefallen:
"Die Black Killer"

Ich frag mich immer noch ob es jetzt "Die" heißt oder "die" von English stirb.
bei a wär das einfach nur dämlich und bei b ..
naja Stirb Schwarzer Töter^^
AUf Teldrassil.Ally natürlich^^


----------



## fallenwidow (6. Januar 2008)

also meine twink-gilde heisst: kill mich und ich log um


----------



## warrox (6. Januar 2008)

<wie wärs mit öhm ne>

herzlich banane  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Januar 2008)

<Angel of Dragon>

<Imba PvP Twinkz>

Schlimm sowas.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dai @Blutkessel (7. Januar 2008)

noch ein paar
<Lila Smegma Kuchen>(wer nicht weiss was Smegma ist, einfach bei Wikipedia eingeben[ich warne vor:Es is nicht gerade appetitlich]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<wtf is PVE>
<hatkeinensexgehtaberkara>(gibt es sicher nichtmehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

mein Favorit:
<Wir gehn MC>
hab herzlichst gelacht als ich das mal gelesen hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg^^


----------



## DefloS (7. Januar 2008)

<Fleischwald des Todes>

Das ist allerdings eher kool und strotzt nur so vor vielseitigen Enfällen und sit NICHT Peinlich... V_V

Terrordar H


----------



## Chuck Norris (7. Januar 2008)

Bin atm ne Twink Gilde am aufbauen auf Eredar die heißt <wir haben die Kekse> ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murugal (7. Januar 2008)

Hab eben eine Gilde gesehn auf Anub'arak die hieß <bück dich Fee Wunsch ist Wunsch> (alles in einem Wort) xD


----------



## UpSiNd (7. Januar 2008)

Zwei der geilsten Gildennamen die ich kenne: 

*Rum und Ähre*... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Getränkeautomat*...mit Member wie: Coladose, Sprite, Bierkrug 


Peinlich finde ich z.B. die Gilde:

*Yuck Fou*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (und nun ratet mal wie bei dieser Gilde der Wappenrock aussieht...)


LG 

UpSinD


----------



## Sequeira (7. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag,
_Schlägertrupp Ost_ mischt Terrordar auch gut auf















nicht.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Januar 2008)

<Moonkrushs Arena Team>

Alle Hordler von Die Todeskrallen werden den Witz daran sicher verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gyspoxxx (7. Januar 2008)

es gab ma ne gilde mit dem namen bushido naja der anführer war echt so ein obercooler rapper der 13 jahre alt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nix gebacken bekommen hat hehe


----------



## Nr.2 (7. Januar 2008)

angelstrike      auf nefarian


----------



## KickDing (7. Januar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Holla an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


"der konig der hölle"

Aber die haben sich neugegrunded zu "Die Könige der Hölle" :O

"Die TodesSchlümpfe" ist auch ziemlich schlecht.


----------



## Hauaberdrauf (7. Januar 2008)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Lol da fehlt ja nur noch Bushido und frinds ^^.



Dazu hab ich auf Malygos schon "Aggro Berlin" gesehn...


----------



## Bia-no-Yami (12. Januar 2008)

Auf Tirion (PvE) gab's mal:
<ey man wo is mein mount>

YAY 4 "Lachend in die Kreissäge" und das Roflcopter-Dings xD
...und die Keks-Gilden *lach* Die sind toll ^^

LG,
Cammi


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2008)

Auf die silberne hand

Milchtuten Bande

hat sich aber aufgelost so weit ich weis a ja und noch die gilde Red Bull


----------



## tpn (13. Februar 2008)

lovly hatters

da hat irgendwer richtig versagt!


----------



## LethalDoze (13. Februar 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...




hol dich ja nur ungern aus deiner traumwelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das wurde schon in anderen threads besprochen... die wirklich fiesen und rassistischen sind die menschne in wow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FTH

@topic 

is halt einfach standart gibts tausende gilden mit namen wie (random) des Todes oder schwarze® (random) ...


----------



## Fraktion II Bank (13. Februar 2008)

meine gilde heisst " Die Ninjalooter" ich mag den Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber meine lieblingsgilde heisst " KellerkinderOhneFreunde"


----------



## Terrorwaver (13. Februar 2008)

Allianz Kargath:

<Die Dunkle Sekte des Lichts>

^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2008)

Die Ritter von Sturmwind ... wenn ich inv bekommen würd ich ablehnen .. auch wenn ich t6 bekommen würd


----------



## Tolan (13. Februar 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Dragonknights of Doom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ähhh du weißt schon das es ein Spiel ist ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kintaroohe (13. Februar 2008)

Nr.2 schrieb:


> angelstrike      auf nefarian



Oje Angelstrike kenn ich auch noch von meiner Zeit auf Nefarian ... die wollen auch net aussterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gibts den verhassten Willhelm immer noch ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (22. Februar 2008)

Rofl vs. Lol ...xD


----------



## Zultharox (22. Februar 2008)

Die "k0tnasch0rs" finde ich toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Februar 2008)

Mir fallen da noch 2 ein, bei denen ich schmunzeln muss ...

- Meister des Universums
- Saunaclub Worpswede (kA, ob das jetzt so richtig geschrieben wird)

Allerdings finde ich diese "Anprangerthreads" etwas sinnfrei.
Was heißt peinlich und wer setzt dafür den Maßstab?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thef (22. Februar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> dingenskirchen und schwarzwälderkirschhorde sind meine favoriten



Kann ich nur unterschreiben! Wobei mir "Dingenskirchen" noch am besten von beiden gefällt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prôtôs (22. Februar 2008)

Ich hab nen sehr komischen aber die gilde versucht anscheinend die gilde "doombringer of giga" zu verarschen ^^ also gilde heiß = "Dummbringer of KiKa" ^^


----------



## Corsar - Rajaxx (15. Mai 2008)

Chiyo_Rajaxx schrieb:


> Auf Rajaxx:
> 
> - Rajaxx Elite
> - Gildenlos
> ...




Nur weil man den Sinn eines Gildennamen nicht versteht bzw. nicht kennt, heißt das nicht gleich,
dass man die Gilde deswegen in Dreck ziehen muss und ihren Namen als peinlich beschimpft.
Aber Namecalling scheint ja groß im Kommen zu sein. Früher wurden solche Namecalling-Threads
kommentarlos gelöscht; schade das sich die Moral der Admins schon soweit nach unten bewegt hat.

Grüße, Corsar

Btw: Who the fuck is "Fake Off"?? Könnte man auch in den Bereich sinnlos verschieben!

[Falls du damit nachvollziehen kannst, was ich meine]


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (15. Mai 2008)

Gestern in der folgenden Schreibweise gesehen:

"Kriger der horde"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaynai (15. Mai 2008)

Für die Horde

Hordentlich aufs Maul

For the Horde

und irgendwelche Denglischen oder Möchtegern Lateinischen Namen


----------



## Pàscal1 (15. Mai 2008)

Helden von [insert realm]


----------



## Ruven (15. Mai 2008)

Pew Pew Lasergun
Brrz Moonfire

Ich lach mich da immer schlapp


----------



## Nukularreaktor (15. Mai 2008)

"..ist unverwundbar"
"Die Allianz der Horde"
"Die Hordentöter"
"Twinks of (Cha-Name)"


----------



## Ruven (15. Mai 2008)

Ach und Diener von [XY bla bla]


----------



## Rorix (15. Mai 2008)

Todesritter des Lichts find ich nur panne


----------



## Cazor (15. Mai 2008)

ich find folgendes völlig Panne: neulich im Brachland /1: suche Mitstreiter für meine Gilde!
Und das stundenlang. Ich geschaut, der Typ hiess Ci*r, seine Gilde:

                       <Ci*rs Garde>

und überall im Brachland liefen 12er rum, die wohl seine Garde jetzt sind. 

Oh Mann oberpeinlich das Ganze von beiden Seiten.
Hab den Typen dann im XR rumstehen und spammen sehen, ein Orckrieger, natürlich Off mit halbwegs pvp Sachen für ne 1400er Wertung.


----------



## bartman223 (15. Mai 2008)

Yak uza <----man schreibts ja Yakuza^^


----------



## jazz.mazz (15. Mai 2008)

Orcanic schrieb:


> und ne Buddel voll Rum




die nehm ich!!


----------



## Aanwynn (15. Mai 2008)

Bei uns auf der Todeswache (ein RP-Server... *hüstel*) gibt es "die Brenende legion" - peinlich, peinlich. 

Es gibt auch noch jede Menge andere Gilden mit dämlichen Namen, aber die haben den Vogel echt abgeschossen.


----------



## Jenny84 (15. Mai 2008)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> - We have Cookies
> ...



bei der Gilde Bewahrer des Blödsinns fällt mir nur JBO Fans dazu ein. Falls die keiner kennt die nehmen sich irgentwelche bekannten Lieder und verarschen diese dann.


----------



## celticfrost (15. Mai 2008)

kommt jetzt bald auch noch die frage nach:

- dem peinlichste item
- der peinlichsten verzauberung
- den peinlichste raid
- der peinlichsten ingame-raid-aussage-eines-random-raidmitgliedes-vor-dem-boss

und zuguter letzt...

- der peinlichsten peinlichkeit ????

wir können aber auch wörterketten spielen und uns freuen juhuuuu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

müssen solche ausgelutschten themen wirklich immer und immer wieder neu gestartert werden? wärs nicht einfach mal besser irgendwas sinnvolles zu tun, statt nur wieder einen dödel-thread zu eröffnenm nur weil einem "langweilig" ist?

ey  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwitch (15. Mai 2008)

Auf dem Rat von Dalaran

Oben Ohne



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> [...]
> müssen solche ausgelutschten themen wirklich immer und immer wieder neu gestartert werden? wärs nicht einfach mal besser irgendwas sinnvolles zu tun, statt nur wieder einen dödel-thread zu eröffnenm nur weil einem "langweilig" ist?
> 
> ey
> ...



Ja, das ist ne wirklich gute Idee.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bestimmt bist du so liebenswürdig und postet bitte eine kleine Liste von Dingen, die du für "sinnvoll" hältst. 
Nicht, dass ich mich da vertue und ausversehen doch wieder was sinnloses tue, wäre ja unangenehm.!


----------



## Kawock (15. Mai 2008)

Hab mal gesehn:
<foetor ex ore>

Das heißt so viel wie... *trommelwirbel* ...
Übler Mundgeruch (Bitte makieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Gocu (15. Mai 2008)

ich kenn da einige

Betreutes Sterben eV

Die Gilde

Gummibärchenbande

Die Horde AG 

usw.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Mai 2008)

Bei uns auf dem Server gabs (oder gibts)

"Beschützer von WOW"    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xunxu (15. Mai 2008)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das schon genannt wurde aber:


- Don´t touch sonst klatsch

- ist vom Teufel gebürstet



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spencenator (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir jetzt nicht alle 28 seiten durchgeschaut aber das dümmste was mir je untergekommen ist war auf dem server Baelgun "Funny of the World"
also schlimmer gehts kaum noch^^


----------



## Enroht (15. Mai 2008)

Naturia schrieb:


> ihr solltet euch mal einen Twink auf Ambossar machen,
> so viele bekloppten namen auf einem Haufen habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> wobei mein favorit immer noch eine Hordengilde ist
> ...




die Nacktbar wurde Zensiert
denn so heißt die gilde jetzt xD


----------



## celticfrost (15. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ne wirklich gute Idee.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich habe zwar esplizit threads wie diesen angesprochen, aber nun ja, ich tue was mir befohlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

solange man ja beiträge postet, die irgendwelchen sinnvollen inhalt haben, gibts ja nichts dagegen auszusetzen. wenn die leute
auch bissle weiter runterscrollen, oder sogar auf die hinteren seiten blättern würden, wäre klar dass es solche beiträge en 
masse bereits gibt und man würde evt von einem solchen post absehen.

aber viele sind halt zu faul und lesen eh nur die ersten paar sätze oder beiträge und möchten dann "auch mal posten" juhuuu

wenn ingame langweilig (warten auf bg, grp, etc):

-> internet kann dein freund sein, lesen, bilden, etc
-> vielleicht währenddessen was in papierform lesen
-> sich mit leuten ingame unterhalten
-> lautsprecher laut stellen (falls inv) und in zimmer/wohnung was machen (kurz fernsehen, radio hören, etc)
-> falls schüler, lernen
-> sich generell bissle informieren über skillungen, etc...niemand kennt alles...

joa und falls im RL langweilig:

-> internet kann dein freund sein, lesen, bilden, etc
-> vielleicht was in papierform lesen
-> sich mit leuten im RL unterhalten
-> falls schüler, lernen
-> sport

das ist, was mir so in einer minute in den sinn gekommen ist.

entspricht das in etwa deiner vorstellung?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wojtek (15. Mai 2008)

Haha das was ich euch erzähle is net Peinlich aber Bescheuert.
Ich war bei nem kumpel weil ich schon seit längerem kein WoW mehr spiele...
er leuft mit seinem Zwerg durch Ironforge aufeinmal ein Whisper :"Ey bist du Deutscher?"
mein kumpel: "jo"
und dann kommt ne einladung in die gilde :"88HJ"
ich dachte ich seh nicht richtig...
sofort Ticket und die gilde gibts net mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> ich habe zwar esplizit solche threads wie diesen angesprochen, aber nun ja, ich tue was mir befohlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja...es entspricht ganz offensichtlich DEINEN Vorstellungen und darum gings mir dabei.

Die Einteilung von Freizeitaktivitäten in sinnvoll, sinnlos oder sonstwas ist eine höchst subjektiv und sollte doch von jedem selbst getroffen werden.
Wir zum Beispiel leuchtet es nicht ein, warum irgendein wahlloses RL Gespräch besser sein soll, als ein lustigen Thread zu erstellen oder zu bestücken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. Ne Celtic Frost CD zu hören fände ich auch sinnvoll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (15. Mai 2008)

lol... 88HJ.... breiten die sich jetzt schon im vl aus?

hmmm... nachdem bei uns ne gilde namens "death nights" um member im handelschannel buhlte, wurden sie mit folgenden flames kommentiert:

"ah hilfe... tote nächte!"
"hmmm.. wer macht mit in meiner gilde *lebendige tage*???"
"yeah.... *nachts is dunkler als draussen* will noch member!!! /w me know! xD"

etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (15. Mai 2008)

hab auch mal einer gilde mit meinem twink beim unterschriften-sammeln geholfen.

Die gilde hieß

"blue figthers"

auf den ersten blick hatte ich mir nix dabei gedacht, doch dann sah ich den rechtschreibfehler

figthers - fighters


das nenn ich peinlich, ich mein, ich möchte dann während meines wow-lebens nicht immer angesprochen werden, weil mein gildenname schon einen rechtschreibfehler enthält....


----------



## RiU (15. Mai 2008)

Sehr geil war mal früher auf Destromath:

"Betreutes wohnen Ironforge"

oder auch nett...

"Hartz IV Powergamer"


----------



## Spytfyre (15. Mai 2008)

hmm mir fallen da spontan nur jene ein:

<die allianz zerstörer>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "ja alles klein geschrieben..."
<Die Komabrutalen>    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "kein Plan wie man im Koma brutal werden soll..."


----------



## YesButNoButYes (15. Mai 2008)

Arygos

[A]Schlangen der Allianz (Geschmackslos)

[H]Wächter der Horde (Einfallslos)

[A]SchattenWächter (Geschmackslos & einfallslos)

[A]The Last Heros (Plural von Hero ist Heroes)

[A]OMGXDROFLMAOLAWLOLOLOL (Genaue Zusammenstellung will mir nicht mehr einfallen)


----------



## DeusExMachina (15. Mai 2008)

also leute, bei manchen antworten wird s mir einfach schlecht!!!!!!!!!!!

dieses geflame von wegen kiddy style... meine kinder spielen auch wow und wenn kinder sich solche namen einfallen lassen, dann ist das verdammt nochmal ok... aber ihr seid ja alle soooooooooo erwachsen. omg schämen würd ich mich. wahrscheinlich wisst ihr ja nicht einmal, wie man das wort "toleranz" schreibt, geschweige denn, was es bedeutet.


----------



## Nukularreaktor (15. Mai 2008)

Hab ich grade in OG gesehen
"..ist ein echter Hordler"
"Horden Söldner"

wie peinlich


----------



## Dunedin (15. Mai 2008)

Auf meinem Server gibts ne Gilde mit dem namen Bären ohne Fell oder Gameboy Colour


----------



## celticfrost (15. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Naja...es entspricht ganz offensichtlich DEINEN Vorstellungen und darum gings mir dabei.
> 
> Die Einteilung von Freizeitaktivitäten in sinnvoll, sinnlos oder sonstwas ist eine höchst subjektiv und sollte doch von jedem selbst getroffen werden.
> Wir zum Beispiel leuchtet es nicht ein, warum irgendein wahlloses RL Gespräch besser sein soll, als ein lustigen Thread zu erstellen oder zu bestücken.
> ...



ah...ein psychologe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

du hast schon begriffen, dass es mir nicht um posts im allgemeinen geht? ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher und ich mag jetzt nich 1281 posts durchsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber mir ist, als hätte ich doch ähnliche posts wie meiner von dir gelesen...kann das sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das thema dieses threads ist an sich ja nich schlecht, was mich nervt ist, dass es ne abwandlung von bereits dagewesenen themen ist.

was du jetzt tust, ist einfach nur drauf herumreiten und versuchst meine aussage infrage zu stellen. es gibt einen mächtigen unterschied zwischen einem post, der ein thema neu behandelt und einem der ein thema in leicht abgeänderter form aufs neue durchkaut. 

dieser hier betrifft letzteres und DAS finde ich, müsste nicht sein. das liegt daran, dass meiner meinung nach, sich viele nicht die mühe machen zu gucken, ob es das eine oder andere schonmal gab. einfach mal posten, macht doch spass, man will ja schliesslich auch mal (wieder) ein TE sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles andere lasse ich sicherlich gelten und masse mir in den wenigsten fällen (gibt ausnahmen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ne negative meinung an.

und nun, denke ich, belassen wir es dabei. du hast deine und ich meine meinung...die aber - wenn ich mich richtig erinnere - ab und zu mal ähnlich ist/war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (15. Mai 2008)

Dunedin schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server gibts ne Gilde mit dem namen Bären ohne Fell oder Gameboy Colour



Arygos?


----------



## Struppistrap (15. Mai 2008)

RockZ
Hordentlich aufs Mowl (war die absolute Kiddygilde auf Dalvengyr)
Mein Leben für die Allianz
Die Garde der Allianz


----------



## Ra!nman (15. Mai 2008)

Da nenn ich doch einfach mal die "Dark Angels of Light" von unserem Server^^


----------



## KICKASSEZ (15. Mai 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> oder am peinlichsten
> 
> MC Ghettoz
> 
> ...


lol ders geil xD


----------



## Peishi (15. Mai 2008)

Immortales

oder alle gilden, die einen lateinischen namen haben, weil die meisten keinen schimmer haben was es bedeutet


----------



## Geige (15. Mai 2008)

Wipe GmBh
auf Ambossar

und warum sind lat. namen peinlich?
man sucht sich ja nicht aus dem lexikon einen lat-namen raus und bennent sich dann so oder?
also die meisten wissen schonwas es dann bedeutet
ein bisschen komisch wäre zb
doctorina
da kann mandann davonausgehn das der oder die betreffende keine ahnung hat^^


----------



## celticfrost (15. Mai 2008)

Peishi schrieb:


> Immortales
> 
> oder alle gilden, die einen lateinischen namen haben, weil die meisten keinen schimmer haben was es bedeutet



habt ihr noch kein latein gehabt in der schule?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hier, extra für dich: KLICK


----------



## Lord Finne (15. Mai 2008)

-Die Gildenlosen
-Crasy Brains  (Finde ich persönlich lächerich und sind die Erzfeinde meiner Gilde)


----------



## Sanguinaria (15. Mai 2008)

DontheSlaughter schrieb:


> Also bei uns heisst ne Gilde "ParisHiltonFanclub" ^^



Haris Pilton hätte ich noch Verstanden, die gibt es ja in Shattrath, aber so etwas ist echt peinlich, nervtötender ist nur noch das "Chuck Norris"-irgendwas.

Wo ich noch recht lachen musste war eine Blutelfengilde Namens "Elfen Helfen".


----------



## Renkin (15. Mai 2008)

auf Blackhand gibts ne Gilde "Ichraidehdw"
oder "Kommando Killerkarnickel", "Lachend in die Kreissäge" oder mein favorit "Die 3 lustigen 5"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renkin (15. Mai 2008)

achja ich vergaß "Ich morde für die Horde"


----------



## Cavador (15. Mai 2008)

Hab mir jetzt nicht alle 30 Seiten durchgelesen, aber mir fällt da ein das es zu Betazeiten eine Allygilde gab mit dem Namen "Stormwinds Idioten".


----------



## Lythisyora (15. Mai 2008)

Also die Namen sind wirklich eher lustig als peinlich.Dann kommt nie auf meinen Server.Wir haben Gildennamen,die sind nicht mehr feierlich.Auf einem RP-Server:

<eilte gilde>...ja,genauso geschrieben & die gibts noch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Prince of Angel>...Sinn?Gibts aber zum Glück nicht mehr.

<Dark Shadow Fighters>...jaja,ich weiß...doppelt gemoppelt hält besser,je dunkler desto besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Knight Shadow Warriors>..und hier das Gleiche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manchmal frage ich mich,ob andere Server auch so kranke Gildennamen beherbergen & ob die auch am "Leben" bleiben dürfen,wie bei uns.

Wenn ich recht drüber nachdenke,schäme ich mich grad für meinen Server^^


----------



## Songothen/Hace (15. Mai 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Also auf Frostwolf gibt es ne Grosse Hordler Gilde die heissen "Affenjungs"


Da gibts auf Arthas die Twinkgilde von denen soweit meine Infos stimmen, die sind richtig gut.



Knightrider schrieb:


> Auch ein kiddylike gildenname: Die 3 Lustigen 5
> 
> des ist mal so kiddylike -.- naja und dann noch einen:
> 
> Stormwinds Elitewarrior    voll eingebildet xD



Schau mal bitte deine Profilbilder an, deine Namen erinnern an Barlows Ansprache über Kiddinamen.

@ Topic finde es gibt keine peinlichen Gildennamen ausser man selbst beneidet andere wegen Ihres Einfallsreichtums, denn viele der hier genannten Gildennamen sind einfach nur Lustig oder zumindest ein schmunzeln wert. Wenn man im BG oder in freier Wildbahn auf sowas trifft hat jeder nen Lächeln aufn Lippen mag jetzt jeder sagen nein ist nicht so, ich sage ist es doch. 

Ich konnte mal im BG nix mehr machen weil mir ein Gildenname sogut gefallen hat und ich das ganze BG lang lachen musste. Alle im TS fragten dann wieso ich nicht mehr weiterspiele bis Ihnen die drei Leute auch aufgefallen sind und der BG war ein glatter Win für die Allianz. 

Also @ll die hier Posten lololrofl, haha, peinlich, peinlich und ähnliches, bitte am Ende sind die meisten hier wahrscheinlich auch nicht sehr viel Älter als 18 und wollen nur Erwachsen wirken. Dazu nen dickes LOL.

So nun könnt ihr gerne Flamen ^^...


----------



## Leomer (15. Mai 2008)

eher lustig als peinlich

"Hildes Wilde Gilde"


----------



## Nathanyel (15. Mai 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...


Wie schon Tycho Brahe sagte: _"[...] The Alliance in World of Warcraft, was easy mode."
_


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

Leomer schrieb:


> eher lustig als peinlich
> 
> "Hildes Wilde Gilde"


Aegwynn?


----------



## Cernunos (15. Mai 2008)

"PvE stinkt lieber saufen" auf Veklor^^


----------



## _Gringo_ (15. Mai 2008)

Hab neulich jemand im BG gesehen aus der Gilde: "Sitzt nackt vorm PC"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiß aber nicht mehr auf welchem server, Realmpool war jedenfalls Raserei


----------



## Grimmrog (15. Mai 2008)

Eigentlich sidn die Meisten namen ja eh nur aus Fun udn langerweile gewhählt, als wir zu 4. getwinkt haben, haben wir auch die Gilde "Noggenfoggersuchtkreis" aufgemacht weil und langweilig war. Das mieste ist Just for Fun und besteht dann nur aus ein paar wenigen guten Kumpels, die Twinken.


----------



## horras (15. Mai 2008)

Hier mal die Lustigen:
"schmiert dir eine"
"frisst kleine Kinder"
"Alt F Fear"


----------



## Juskwe (15. Mai 2008)

Ich find so fun-namen eigentlich meisten geil auch wenns "pve stinkt..." heisst, die leute mögen halt kein PVE, aber ich bin mir sicher dass die meisten es nicht verachten... is halt einfach nich deren ding..

aber auf Vek'lor gibts die Gilde "dämonen des todes" ... eindeutig sowad von ü15 gilde ...


----------



## 481Nummer1 (15. Mai 2008)

mögen du ich nicht namen wie: "Retter der Allianz" oder "Die Lichtbringer" oder was weiß ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haas3 (15. Mai 2008)

Also meine Gilde heist "*Burning AsshoIes*" und ist auf dem Server Gorgonnash.


----------



## Davidmarcus (15. Mai 2008)

Hehe peinlicher gilden name The Warsheeps [die ewige wacht-alli]


----------



## Gott92 (15. Mai 2008)

eine gilde in der art wie: HÁÛPSÀCHÉ SÔNDÈRZÊÍCHÈN .... boooaaaah is das stressig die ma in /who zu suchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maglon (15. Mai 2008)

letztens kam n UD-Schurke im Warsong auf mich zu.. Gilde: <ROFL du spielst Allianz> ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gott92 (15. Mai 2008)

ROFL der hat LOL gesagt!

I CE HA ist wunderbar .... WTF


----------



## Captain_Chaos (15. Mai 2008)

Alle Gilden die mit dem Kürzel "CSI" zu tun haben.


----------



## SpeedCoreMo (15. Mai 2008)

disenys fanklub  (oder wie man das schreibt)


----------



## Gott92 (15. Mai 2008)

die heiligen


----------



## Maradil (15. Mai 2008)

"das Holzrudel" .... Holz vorm Kopp wahrscheinlich...

Affen mit Waffen find ich persönlich sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gallero (15. Mai 2008)

Bei uns auf Norganonn gibt es eine Gilde die heisst:
Die Luschen
Hmm eigentlich etwas deprimierend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (15. Mai 2008)

also ich find generell alle namen von i-welchen wanna-be-imba-pvp-gilden scheiße.
wissen sicher alle, was ich meine^^


----------



## Gott92 (15. Mai 2008)

wenn du mich killst dann logg ich um ... die gilde gibts auf jedem server 3mal <.< ... als ich das das erste mal gesehen habe war das ja noch lustig aber solangsam isses echt lächerlich


----------



## Deasaster (15. Mai 2008)

Lorloian schrieb:


> same mit der gilde einherjer auf gorgonnash
> 
> im arsenal stehen hunderte drin, aber wahrscheinlich weiß niemand davon, was einherjer eigentlich bedeutet!


Einherjer ist ein Begriff aus der nordischen Mythologie und bedeutet in etwa " Die allein Kämfenden" , " Ehrenvoll Gefallener". Das sind die herausragenden Krieger die nach Walhall kommen um Odin bei der letzten Schlacht beizustehen.


----------



## Freebs (15. Mai 2008)

I got a big PvPenis auf Eredar


----------



## Proe07 (15. Mai 2008)

WoW Kriegsgötter find ich peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf lothar (alli)


----------



## DarkravenNF (15. Mai 2008)

<völlig verkillt>
<Die Elitenoobs>

peinlich.


>Tisch vs Kopf>   irgenwie lustig


----------



## chinsai (15. Mai 2008)

"hohe gilde"
omg kiddiekram, ich weiß ich bin auch erst 14 aber son sch**** omg


----------



## Toomtos (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe einen wink in <Geht Kekse holen>

immer wieder ätzend ist <PvP Twinkz BG Kingz>


----------



## Erustan (15. Mai 2008)

Kämper der Horde (ja Kämper nicht Kämpfer!), Fighter of the Horde, die verrückten

die anderen sind mir auf die schnelle nicht eingefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ðwayght (15. Mai 2008)

total beschissen find ich <denkt sie sind emo>
finde das recht kindisch weil ich weiß das es eh hopper sind und so irgendwie ein wenig rassistisch ist... meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Ð.


----------



## Soupcasper (15. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde die Gilde "LordZ of Ownage" besonders peinlich.
Besonders wenn dann solche Jäger wie "FastSniper" oder "EliteSniper" und Schurken wie "Shadowdeath" und "Killerassasin" drin sind...
(Barlow FTW!)


----------



## Shurycain (15. Mai 2008)

" | PVP FREAKS | " find ich auch ned so dolle ^^


----------



## .Spawn. (15. Mai 2008)

dümmster gildenname ever:

waltleufer des lichds


----------



## Zentru (15. Mai 2008)

bei uns auf rajaxx gibts jetzt <rums bums Warsongjungs> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lvl 19 pvp twink gilde 
aber ma echt lächerlich der name


----------



## Spash (15. Mai 2008)

tempelrieter      (ich wusste auch zuerst net was es heißen sollte^^)


----------



## Psyli (15. Mai 2008)

<WoW Noobs>
<Owned>
<Kill mich und ich logge um>


----------



## Kahadan (15. Mai 2008)

Zentru schrieb:


> bei uns auf rajaxx gibts jetzt <rums bums Warsongjungs>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




PvP-Twinkgilden, haben immer so mies peinliche Namen...


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2008)

<heilt durch Liebe>


... gibts bei uns auf dem Server auf Hordenseite.. find das klingt mal so richtig schwul..


----------



## Ohrensammler (15. Mai 2008)

Ðwayght schrieb:


> total beschissen find ich <denkt sie sind emo>
> finde das recht kindisch weil ich weiß das es eh hopper sind und so irgendwie ein wenig rassistisch ist... meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



Was bitte ?????
Ich hab nicht ein Wort verstanden von deinem Post. Bin ich zu alt oder zu dumm ? (was ein Emo is weiß ich)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Mai 2008)

hordentlich aus mowl is einfach nur schlecht


----------



## Xelyna (15. Mai 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was bitte ?????
> Ich hab nicht ein Wort verstanden von deinem Post. Bin ich zu alt oder zu dumm ? (was ein Emo is weiß ich)




Er meint die Gildenmitglieder sind 'Hopper', also Leute/Jugendliche die HipHop hören.
Dementsprechend ein ganz andres Genre um nicht zu sagen eine andere Mentalität, weswegen er den Gildennamen als Diskriminierung gegen Emo's ansieht.
Das als Rassismuns zu bezeichnen find ich relativ übertrieben, aber warscheinlich ist ihm einfach kein passendes Wort eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (15. Mai 2008)

Maglon schrieb:


> letztens kam n UD-Schurke im Warsong auf mich zu.. Gilde: <ROFL du spielst Allianz> ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich finde den irgendwie cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (15. Mai 2008)

Was sind Emos???

Total peinlicher Gildenname: "... ist gut zu vögeln" !


----------



## Gerhart (15. Mai 2008)

Auf Dalvengyr fallen mir grad Ef-Bi-Ei ein und "Rudel schmutziger Ketzer". Sind mit die besten Gilden auf Dalvengyr


----------



## Shatoosh (15. Mai 2008)

Aufm Zirkel des Cenarius (RP-PvE) gibts/gabs eine Gilde, die "Griasnockalsuppn" hiess.

Für alle Nichtbayern: Grießnockensuppe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



RP haben die wsl als "richtig peinlich" interpretiert.....

Und btw, der ROFL du spielst Allianz...den find ich auch cool irgendwie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weldras (15. Mai 2008)

-Wenn wir kommen-  ...dann kommt ma schön 

-Brot-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-wow players- bisschen fantasielos

-Zoo-

.


----------



## Nenji (15. Mai 2008)

Recher der Alianz 

ohne scheiß , die Gilde schreibt man so .p , welches Alter die Member so haben Oo ... xD


----------



## Shatoosh (15. Mai 2008)

.Spawn. schrieb:


> dümmster gildenname ever:
> 
> waltleufer des lichds



*rechtgeb*

Ich hab eben ein neues Pack Windeln geöffnet.....konnte nich anders vor Lachen....


----------



## Lanatir (15. Mai 2008)

-Dont call it Schnitzel-


----------



## Ronas (15. Mai 2008)

Berserker der Darkspear 

& 

Night Shadows


@ terrordar-PvP


----------



## LiZaRd KiNg 71 (15. Mai 2008)

ka ob schon genannt wurde aber den find ich Genial: "Gildenlos glücklich"^^


----------



## Vérwanord (15. Mai 2008)

Fâdîng Sòrrôw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (15. Mai 2008)

Naja es gibt ne 1 man gilde bei uns, wo eben ein jäger mitglied ist.

<Begleiter von  susi> wobei susi das pet war und bei ihr dann eben <Begleiter von hans> dort stand.


----------



## abe15 (15. Mai 2008)

Hey Leutz, ich ha auch einen:
Die beste Gilde auf meinem Server hat sonen blöden Namen. "Hallo Wand"
Die Twinkgilde von denen heißt "Tschüss Wand"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeeh77 (15. Mai 2008)

"ritz,ritz, we are emo kidz"


----------



## kischd (15. Mai 2008)

"Vorboten des Lich Königs"


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Mai 2008)

"Legion of Elfs"

wers nicht rafft: Elf (sg) Elves (pl)


----------



## Sarad (15. Mai 2008)

Zeeh77 schrieb:


> "ritz,ritz, we are emo kidz"



Ey,der Name ist cool für ne PvP Gilde xD

Also ich find ja: Die Gilde der Gentlemans  irgendwie absturz o_0


----------



## Maage (15. Mai 2008)

"Sapped Girls dont say no" find ich lustig xD


----------



## Spytfyre (15. Mai 2008)

grade nochmal in og recherchercher... geschaut.. 
ergebnis:
<United Bankchars> 2brauchen bankchars ne gilde?"
<Azeroths Next topmodels> "omg!"
....
fällt mir gade auch noch
<Hord aber Herzlich> ein.. iss aber iwie auchn funny name^^


----------



## Fleischermeister (15. Mai 2008)

Ich bin mal mit einem kleinem Twink angelabert worden, ob ich für 1g eine Satzung unterschreibe, naja g kann man ja immer brauchen, also macht ich dies.

Meine Unterschrift war die letzte und schupps war ich in einer Gilde, als ich den Namen sah :

Die BANKGILDE, fragte ich höflich was denn der Name zu bedeuten hat, ich habs zwar nicht gesagt aber ich fand den total bescheuert. Naja, keine Antwort..

Dann flogen alle unter Lvl10 raus ohne ein Wort, dann alle unter 20, der Gildenchef war nen 43er !!
Auf meine Frage warum, bekam ich sogar eine Antwort : Wir sind die Bankgilde, hier kommen nur die ganz fetten rein.

Ich konnte nicht mehr vor lachen und hab dem nur noch viel Glück wünschen wollen, aber er hat mich auf Igno gesetzt. Herrlich blöder Gildenname und herrlich dummer Gildengründer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aplizzier (15. Mai 2008)

Team Legendary 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Muddea z.B


----------



## Uhrensohn (15. Mai 2008)

Ekelhafteste Gilde :
Mindgame


----------



## Sniggers (15. Mai 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> "[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nancho (15. Mai 2008)

Balett is ausgefallen 
[Name] ist ein Panda XD
Auch so Knaller^^


----------



## Maradil (15. Mai 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Er meint die Gildenmitglieder sind 'Hopper', also Leute/Jugendliche die HipHop hören.
> Dementsprechend ein ganz andres Genre um nicht zu sagen eine andere Mentalität, weswegen er den Gildennamen als Diskriminierung gegen Emo's ansieht.
> Das als Rassismuns zu bezeichnen find ich relativ übertrieben, aber warscheinlich ist ihm einfach kein passendes Wort eingefallen
> 
> ...



lol....also bitte... wer Emo is is selber schuld und whined eh wegen jedem Mist rum.... Hopper, Emos, Techer....alles ein Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Hi Xely ;-)


----------



## Freshmaker the Warlock (15. Mai 2008)

[Name] <<ist Imba>> ... bei dem namen konnte ich auch nur kopf schütteln


----------



## talsimir (15. Mai 2008)

Finde "Pony Slaystation" zwar nicht peinlich aber verdammt kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!^^

Aber der peinlichste Gildenname den ich jeeee gesehen habe ist " Ritz Ritz Emokidz "... finde sowas einfach nur lächerlich wenn man so einer Gilde beitritt oder so ähnlich >,<!!!


----------



## Nadeem (15. Mai 2008)

-Bis die Eier klatschen
-Suche Gilde


----------



## talsimir (15. Mai 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> "Legion of Elfs"
> 
> wers nicht rafft: Elf (sg) Elves (pl)


Mightmage mit dem lv 19er Schurke biste in einer peinlichen Gilde sooo "btw" ^^


----------



## NightZ (15. Mai 2008)

my Mum Is Gm


----------



## Fleischermeister (15. Mai 2008)

Sterbehilfe e.V. - find ich lustig, aber nicht peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Pet beisst dich - Was machen da die Nicht Jäger ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ShadowMoonHunter (15. Mai 2008)

"Kein Plan vom Leben" Nur Untote drin


----------



## Scred (15. Mai 2008)

die gilde hartz IV Gamer weis aber nicht mehr welcher server und (name) trifft euch kritisch


----------



## Airue (15. Mai 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> "hohe gilde"
> omg kiddiekram, ich weiß ich bin auch erst 14 aber son sch**** omg



Wrath of the Death


----------



## celticfrost (15. Mai 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Was sind Emos???



KLICK


----------



## turalya (15. Mai 2008)

die "newb pwnerz"
alles 19er^^
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## King_M (15. Mai 2008)

bei uns gibt eine Gilde die heisst: "ritzritz we are emo kids"


----------



## Shiro Firerage (15. Mai 2008)

Naja ich sag einfach mal das es jeden von euch scheiss egal sein kann wie andere Gilden heißen ^^.
Ob guter Name oder nicht ist eh sache des Betrachters.
Mir ist nur mal ein Arenaname vorgekommen den ich nieeee vergessen werde xD weil er zu geil war.
Name ist von einem 3v3 Arenateam und heißt "2 von 3 AFK" xxDDDD

Die Gilde "THE BETRAYER" ist eh die beste ;P, da kommt nämlich keiner rein xD.


----------



## Arakon79 (16. Mai 2008)

Vorhin gesehen:

<das wird nix ich geh>


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Mai 2008)

ich hab bei uns schon so oft lachen müssen weil ich spieler, pet und gildennamen gelesen hab.
hab mir aber keine behalten (leider)


----------



## Songothen/Hace (16. Mai 2008)

Die die hier drin am meisten lästern haben wohl den eigenen Gildennamen + Charnamen übersehen. Sorry aber manche glaube echt das Sie besser sind als andere im Gildennamen erfinden? RoflMao, sorry aber hey es sollten sich manche lieber nicht zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen man könnte durchaus rauspurzeln und mitm Kopp zuerst aufbatschen. Schaut euch bitte eure eigene Signatur erst an bevor Ihr in solche Themen hier schreibt und euch das Mowl zerfetzt, denn ich habe beim durcheiern dieses Threads noch schlechter Gilden bzw Charnamen gesehen als die hier erwähnten. 

so long ...


----------



## Scarloc. (16. Mai 2008)

Deasaster schrieb:


> Einherjer ist ein Begriff aus der nordischen Mythologie und bedeutet in etwa " Die allein Kämfenden" , " Ehrenvoll Gefallener". Das sind die herausragenden Krieger die nach Walhall kommen um Odin bei der letzten Schlacht beizustehen.



Walhall oder eher bekannt als Walhalla ;D
Einherjer hab ich bisher noch nie als "allein Kämpfende" gehört, nur (wie du auch sagtest) als die in der Schlacht gefallenen Krieger, welche in die Hallen von Walhalla eingezogen sind. Dort warten sie auf auf den Fimbulvetr, um dann beim Schrei des Hahnes des Heimdall mit den Aasen und Wanen (bei Nornen bin ich mir grad unsicher) in die letzte Schlacht gegen die Armeen aus Hel (=Unterwelt, "Hölle"), die Riesen, den Fenriswolf und Nidhöggr zu ziehn. (letzter Tag/letzte Schlacht/Weltuntergang = Ragnarök)

so genug offtopic ^^

Ich mag meinen Gildennamen (meine kleine twink gilde):
<<Gnomentod Gmbh und CoKG>>


----------



## We aRe oNe (16. Mai 2008)

Feel the SPIRIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (16. Mai 2008)

mein krieger ist noch in ner gilde wo ich mal mit unterschrieben hab weil die nicht genug leute hatten und die gilde der blutige pfad gottes gibt es eigentlich so nicht mehr wegen serverumzug.
die restlichen sind jetzt pax draconis.

und das meine chars nicht so tolle namen haben weiß ich auch da hab ich aber auch hier in nem thema geschrieben wie die zustande kammen.

meist wenn ich über nen namen lachen muss schreib ich die personen dann an und frag wie sie auf den namen gekommen sind. das ist dann noch viel witziger


----------



## Lick (16. Mai 2008)

<Caosritter von IF> gesehen auf Blackrock-Allianz


----------



## PaN53n (16. Mai 2008)

Gab in meiner Zeit auch schon paar Gilden wo ich mir dachte... omg...
Auf meinem alten Server Die Todeskrallen z.B.:

[sitzt nackt vorm Rechner]

Oder auf Theradras:

[Ballet ist ausgefallen]

Immer wieder schön mit solchen Gilden nachts um 4 Kara zu gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg PaN53n


----------



## darksoulhunter100 (16. Mai 2008)

Dark Side of Arygos und die Anti Allis


----------



## Cageron (16. Mai 2008)

Kenne eine : hat kein geld aber geht kara 


naja wie mans sieht ne^^


----------



## kingkryzon (16. Mai 2008)

Riese of desteny!


----------



## ChAiNsAwBuTcHeR (16. Mai 2008)

OoImbaoO

oder so ähnlich... 19er pvp gilde


----------



## KingOfBongo (16. Mai 2008)

ich mag die alli onyxia pvp-gilde:  [has a big PvPness]  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

                                                  a rogue stole my bike   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

                                                   leechen für anfänger    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phrosume (16. Mai 2008)

celticfrost schrieb:


> KLICK



Der Link muss unbedingt überarbeitet werden. Es heißt Emotional Hardcore - nicht weil ich den Schund höre sondern weil Hardcore ohne Emo gut klingt^^

BTT:
EF BIE EI
Hordentlich aufs Mowl


----------



## Kryll (16. Mai 2008)

als mein stamm server nach einer wartungsarbeit noch immer down war hab ich nen menschpala (realm weiß ich nimmer) gespielt in der pala gilde "die warmen brüder"
^^


----------



## Xergart (16. Mai 2008)

Moinsen,also auf Nazjatar gibt es fast nur ,ich sags mal so, einfallsreiche namen^^

Nazjatars Hoffnung/treppe/Helden/Kämpfer
Lords of Nazjatar
<Name> ist der Beste in Tekken
und genug,wenn ihr selbst lachen wollt,mach euch da mal nen alli char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (16. Mai 2008)

Oh man, lange nicht mehr im Forum gewesen. Wusste gar nit, das der thread den ich vor 100.000 jahren mal erstellt hab noch mal ausgegraben wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

zum thema:

"lauf ich kill Dich"

*hust*...


----------



## agamja (16. Mai 2008)

Knuffelkommando


http://armory.wow-europe.com/guild-info.xm...ommando&p=1


----------



## Annovella (16. Mai 2008)

WORLD OF WARRIORS!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mckayser (16. Mai 2008)

Kayji schrieb:


> - Allianzversichert
> 
> mich würde mal brennend interessieren wie alt wohl diese ersteller der Gilden waren
> 
> ...



Find ich ja noch ganz geil eigentlich als Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hostagetaker (16. Mai 2008)

Auf KdV rennt ein Magr rum, der heißt Darknar, und den kennt gut der halbe server und hat ihn auf der KoS - Liste...Gründe dafür kennen die die Darknar kennen^^. Aber zum Thema, seine Gilde heißt : 

   <Darknar<
Gilde von Darknar

einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Bandos (16. Mai 2008)

"Goldhain PvP Kartell"

gibts nicht mehr^^


oder meine jetzige gilde "Schwarze Templer".....finde den namen echt scheisse


----------



## Baruma (16. Mai 2008)

ich wurd mal auf lvl 36 von 2 hordler der gilde *hord aber herzlich* gerettet!!! 
ich war sehr begeistert!!!!!!!! *ernst gemeint!!!!*


----------



## HellofNorsk (16. Mai 2008)

das tollste was ich ma gesehen hab war Bumsgewitter <Bitchslap>


----------



## Aiden91 (16. Mai 2008)

Die geilsten GIlden die cih kenn sind:

Legendary Fighters of Anubis (auch gern Anoobis geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Omas Backstube
Die Söhne der bärtigen Mama


Naja auf Zuluhed gibts im Augenblick noch merh Noobgilden mit hässlichen Namen naja alle aufzuzählen wäre bissl schwer weil es gibts hunderte =D


----------



## Schmaladin (16. Mai 2008)

Zum Beispiel *Mephistoles* auf dem Server Theradras.....


----------



## Sepultur (16. Mai 2008)

spiel zur Zeit auf Blackrock und da gibts ne Gilde namens "my mom says i'm special"! 
hatte mal einen von denen inner group und er hat uns ständig in den nächstmöglichen wipe gelotzt!


----------



## kempman (16. Mai 2008)

Ich wurde mal in eine Gilde mit dem Namen "Drachen des Regenbogens" eingeladen...


----------



## Shrukan (16. Mai 2008)

ich hasse alle deutschen Gildennamen mit Warrior, Krieger, won of drin steckt mit irgendeinem anderem Wort dazu -.-
Das geht so aufn Nerv gab mal auf unserem Server folgende Gilden:

Krieger des Lichts
Krieger des Lichtes
Krieger der Lichter !

omg


----------



## BaLR0g (16. Mai 2008)

<Meister des Universums>


----------



## Direly (16. Mai 2008)

Auf einem englischen Server gesehen: Proper Bulls hit


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (16. Mai 2008)

Diese Lustigen, bzw. Peinlichen Gildennamen kenne ich...

Kargath:
ist ne Furie
hug me i am cute
tussiclub
xD  (ja, so heißt ne gilde)
Die Kirschkuchenninjas
Ritter der Grim Reapers (k.a obs die noch gibt)
Death Note (so wie der Anime "Death Note")
Kargaths alte Hasen

Vek'Lor:
Unser Server ist down (bin da mitglied^^ (die wahrscheinlich größte gilde da))

?? (servername vergessen-.-):
Kitty Connection


----------



## Rized (16. Mai 2008)

äähm,


Play Vanilla Sisters 


ziemlich peinlicher gildenname 


Ne schmarn. 
Stolz der Allianz



Das hört sich doch beschissen an xD


----------



## EnemyOfGod (16. Mai 2008)

Am peinlichsten ist immer noch <haT sTyLe>


----------



## Glomadir (16. Mai 2008)

Ne recht gute Gilde auf Gilneas 
"Whine Wipe und Gesang"
Dann gibts da nen Nachtelfdudu der "Kurzvorelf" heißt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich fand das als ichs zum ersten mal gesehen hab sehr lustig.


----------



## Cadmus (16. Mai 2008)

Server Sen'jin:
<RuLeZ in PvP>

typischer Name für ne Hordengilde.....was will man von Kühen und Halbverwesten anderes erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (16. Mai 2008)

"Operation Germany" gab es ma auf Nozdorum Alli seite xD hab mich damals tot gelacht bei sonem lächerlichen gildennamen !


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (16. Mai 2008)

Kargath:
und andere Randoms
Carlo Cokxx Coss
Epix Society of no rl

die sind mir grad noch eingefallen^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (16. Mai 2008)

>>>In the Schadows<<<

Meine Gilde^^ für alle ausser mich und die Member
dürfte der Name Kiddie-Like, Peinlich und/oder
"lol lern englisch" sein. Aber meine Chars heißen fast
alle Schadow... , ausserdem ist das sch-Shadow mein
Markenzeichen^^

dann noch eine Gilde von mir...  "Farbenfinsternis"

für meinen Twink den ich nie zocke... "Chuckira". Ein Mann Gilde.

MfG, Schadoweye


----------



## Grawp (16. Mai 2008)

Even Devils Cry sach ich da nur xD


----------



## Brubanani (16. Mai 2008)

ob ihrs glaub oder nicht auf meinem server gibts ne gilde wo sich freiwillig The Next Urigeler´s nennt ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## demoscha (16. Mai 2008)

meine erste gilde hieß "Arm und Hässlich". 

Reich und Schön war schon vergeben!!!!!


----------



## locke82 (16. Mai 2008)

So richtig peinlich finde ich immer solche Namen wie: "Verteidiger der Horde/Alianz" "Stormwind Elite" "Epic Knights" bla bla bla......ist immer recht witzig, wenn grade DIE als erstes down sind.


Bei den lustigen gefällt mir ja "Thunderbluff Basejumpers" und mein absoluter Favorit "U R Mom is my Epic Mount"


Alle zu sehen auf Blackmoore.


----------



## locke82 (16. Mai 2008)

Cadmus schrieb:


> Server Sen'jin:
> <RuLeZ in PvP>
> 
> typischer Name für ne Hordengilde.....was will man von Kühen und Halbverwesten anderes erwarten
> ...



Und sowas kommt von einer Seite, wo min. 2 Rassen ständig blau sind......na super.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (16. Mai 2008)

locke82 schrieb:


> So richtig peinlich finde ich immer solche Namen wie: "Verteidiger der Horde/Alianz" "Stormwind Elite" "Epic Knights"...



ich war mal in der gilde, die nannte sich Stormwind Erben.. hat sich aber aufgelöst und es gab kurzzeitig ne neugründung unter dem namen "We got Epix" (pvpgilde gewesen) die sich dann aber auch aufgelöst aht xD


----------



## Shedanhul (16. Mai 2008)

Auf Dethectus:
<Noobs on Tour> 
Ich zitier mal frei Schnauze:
Wir suchen fähige Noobs, jedes Levels. Geplante Raids für alles ab Kloster und DM.


----------



## Hongor (16. Mai 2008)

"wenn du mich killst logg ich um"

Auch geil, aber nicht peinlich:
<Obstkuchus> - abgeleitet von Obscurus, ner Hartz IV Gilde von taerar^^


----------



## Igi_90 (16. Mai 2008)

ich habe mal nen Ally Krieger gesehen, falsch equipt + skillt und spielte schlecht, seine gilde hies "Terrorkiddys"   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Logeras (17. Mai 2008)

Hm bei uns hiess mal eine Gilde (Ritz Ritz we are Emokids). Fand ich nicht so toll.


----------



## notoes (17. Mai 2008)

<i am legand>  auf krag´jin...

weils wahrscheinlich "legend" heißen sollte...(i am legend, mit will smith)

...immer viele lowees on die´s scheinbar ned stört...mir is auch wurst aber fand es passt ganz gut zum thema^^

n8 notoes


----------



## MuBu (17. Mai 2008)

"BikiniBottoms Luftpumpen" suchen noch leute!
heute im handelschat auf Lordaeron gelesen. die gilde wird wohl nicht lange bestehen ^^


----------



## Disteltee (17. Mai 2008)

Hihi sind ja alle ganz lustig^^
Auf MalGanis ist die einzige Gilde bei der ich mir sicher bin dass das alles vollpfosten und dass sie das Klischee des Allykiddies vollkommen erfüllen: 'Earth Defence Force' hat sich aufgelöst später wieder aufgetaucht als 'EDF'.
Sie nennen sich ne PvP-Gilde, verlieren gegen Randoms, Wipen bei Schach....
Deren Leader heist EDFox und die miesten member haben was mit EDF im namen.


----------



## Disteltee (17. Mai 2008)

Hihi sind ja alle ganz lustig^^
Auf MalGanis ist die einzige Gilde bei der ich mir sicher bin dass das alles vollpfosten und dass sie das Klischee des Allykiddies vollkommen erfüllen: 'Earth Defence Force' hat sich aufgelöst später wieder aufgetaucht als 'EDF'.
Sie nennen sich ne PvP-Gilde, verlieren gegen Randoms, Wipen bei Schach....
Deren Leader heist EDFox und die miesten member haben was mit EDF im namen.


----------



## Dragorius (17. Mai 2008)

tja da muss ich mich wohl outen ^^

meine 1 mann gilde(nbank) in der alle meine chars sind heisst da

" Kacknoob Forever " - Perenolde

und da bankfach nummer 5 teurer ist als ne 2. gilde mit 4 bankfächern zu gründen kommt mir der post hier grade recht um nen namen für meine neue gilde auszusuchen

mfg drago


----------



## Behaver(Arthas) (17. Mai 2008)

Server: Arthas
Fraktion: Horde

Name: Gesichtstätowierte Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (17. Mai 2008)

Tja was soll man sagen....

Server: Der Mithrilorden
Fraktion:Allies

....imklodabrenntnochlicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

cheers.


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (17. Mai 2008)

grad noch eingefallen

Kargath:
Alliance-site:
Zeugen Spongebobs


----------



## Huwaschorch (17. Mai 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Weil die Horde nicht böse ist?



rüüüüschdüüüsch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FÜR DIE HORDE


----------



## Aronja (17. Mai 2008)

ich habe mal gilden gesehen wie:

- Festplatte
- Eiersalat
- Die Meisterdiebe


----------



## Illdiran (17. Mai 2008)

Lachend  in die  Kreissäge

Auf deiner Stirn steht opfer

finde ich eigentlich sehr gut und amüsant


----------



## Huntara (17. Mai 2008)

Illdiran schrieb:


> Lachend  in die  Kreissäge




Oh man, ich stell mir das gerade bildlich vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (17. Mai 2008)

habe mal ne Gilde gesehn:

<Name>
<ist entleuchtet>

oder

- PvP  Killers (Da waren nur 14er drin) Mit gimp equip


----------



## thE aWakEn (17. Mai 2008)

was haltet ihr vom Moppedclub Orgrimmar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (17. Mai 2008)

Wir haben ziemlich .... einfallsreiche Spieler auf dem Server wo dann solch ein kreativer mist bei raus kommt :

- <Ritz ritz we are Emo KidZ>

Das ganze ist beliebig ausbaubar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt bei uns eine Auswahl an dämlichen Gildennamen die glaube ich kaum ein anderer Server toppen kann.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (17. Mai 2008)

Die Grusel Gilde  (Hat 2 Mitglieder geil oder?) 
Die Feier Gilde  (Sie feiert alle Feste sehr intensiv .. OMG!)
Der Mob    (Nur unfreundliche Leute drin..)
Der Mob II  (Auch unfreundliche Leute drin^^)
Seek and Destroy  (Nur A****löcher drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Qweigonjin Ritter  (Die Gilde wurde nach einem Spieler benannt, der aber nie on ist :/ )
Time Mages (auch ein komischer name^^ sind aber nette leute drin =) )

Gibt noch viele andere Gilden, die fallen mir aber grad ned ein ^^


----------



## Snoxy (17. Mai 2008)

Weiß nich, obs schon gepostet wurde (sicherlich, aber ich war zu faul die 37 Seiten durchzulesen)

Assasine of Nightfall
Realm: Der Mithrilorden (RP)

Zur Erklärung für Leute die kein Guild Wars spielen: Assasine, Klasse in Factions (2. Erweiterung)
Nightfall hingegen ist die 3. Erweiterung. Deren Member sind auch so freundlich und schreiben einen an:
"Ey Alda, Bock auf so FS ziehen oda so"

PS: NEIN, ich spiele und spielte kein Guild Wars


----------



## Merlinia (17. Mai 2008)

Flexos Freunde

^^die sind cool


----------



## Kraljin (17. Mai 2008)

Meine persönlichen Lieblingsgilden namen:

Schindlers ignore list

Tod von unten (Gnomen Gilde)


----------



## Dunler (17. Mai 2008)

der peinlichste gildenname den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe is ganz klar : "killer der allys"

ich verstehe nicht wie man so ne gilde gründen kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (17. Mai 2008)

Booty Bay Beach Club und Dâmonenkâmpfer (oder so ähnlich)

Wobei zweitere von dem Herrn Dâmonenkrieger geleitet wird (wieder oder so ähnlich ^^) und die gesamte Gild ist irgendwie geil darauf gezogen zu werden, setz dich ma in Westfall hin um zB Angeln zu skillen und drei Minuten später haste 50 Anfragen von denen xD


----------



## Wolfner (17. Mai 2008)

Grade was auf YouTube gefunden:

Das Gildenvideo der "PRETTY PINK PONIES"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMZEMvJ-km4

Sehr lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Freezy (17. Mai 2008)

Killer/Schnetzler/Töter (etc.) der Horde/Allianz


----------



## schoeni (17. Mai 2008)

Evils of Death^^
entweder der name is lustig oder gut aber solche imba, roxxor kiddy namen gehn gar ned


----------



## DomNick (17. Mai 2008)

Hordecore Pwnography auf Kel´Thuzad... Was das wohl heißen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (17. Mai 2008)

> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...


Auf Mannoroth gibts die Gilde Devils Rejects, diese Gilde ist aber nicht besetzt von Kiddys, übrigens ist diese Gilde im Schwarzen Tempel erfolgreich...


----------



## Exo1337 (17. Mai 2008)

die "aldi nerds" und die "darkside killers"


----------



## Sueng-Li (17. Mai 2008)

was ich erlebt habe war "Die feuchten Banditen"


----------



## Nashan (17. Mai 2008)

<Insert Coin> , die Allianz PvP Gilde auf Nozdormu.


----------



## LuciusNoctus (17. Mai 2008)

"Auf Mannoroth gibts die Gilde Devils Rejects, diese Gilde ist aber nicht besetzt von Kiddys, übrigens ist diese Gilde im Schwarzen Tempel erfolgreich..."

jopa... und der Name kommt auch von einem hammergeilen Film.... ROB ZOMBIE FTW !!!!!!!!


"ich bin selber in der gilde "Adóra Noctem" was "Ehre die Nacht" heist blub.gif  "

nur mal zur dummen Info.. wenn das Latein sollte, würde ich meinen Gildencheff schlagen, 
denn es müsste " Andóre Noctem " heißen ^^ ....
sonst heißt es leider nur  " Ehren die Nacht " aber da es eine " Ehre " sein soll , muss ein "e" hinten 
dran sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




B.t.T. : Ich glaube "Fischkopfjunkies"  hat mir den Rest gegeben ^^

grüße Luci


----------



## Laus3b3ng3l (17. Mai 2008)

Auf unserm Server

No Skill just epics

und obs lustig oder peinlich ist kann jeder selbst entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fünfzig Zentimeter unbuffed

genaue schreibweise weis ich nich mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shibbey (17. Mai 2008)

Nightwraith, in dem Thread hätteste besser deine Signatur ausblenden sollen. Deine Gilde- nunja...."Clan der Schattenwölfe" =D


----------



## Rangekiller (17. Mai 2008)

no skill just epics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is zwar meine einzige und so peinlich find ichs eig net
aber es passt eig schon en bissel zu peinlichen gildennamen


----------



## Ragaron (17. Mai 2008)

geh weg ich drop nix
oder so
pvp gilde


----------



## Carisha (17. Mai 2008)

Naja der Gildenname "Uschi" hört sich auch nicht so prall an.

Aber es gibt auch klasse Namen wie: "Tote Kekse krümeln nicht"


----------



## Galadith (17. Mai 2008)

Kneights off se Hord


Jaja...

Knights of the Horde heißt es richtig.....


----------



## Nekura (17. Mai 2008)

auf Gilnes gibts viele Gilden ala <Name> ist ein Lilalaunebär oder ist ein Grufftie usw.


----------



## Littleprey (17. Mai 2008)

Deine Mudda is meine Tages Quest^^

Glaub, haben die GMs aber gelöscht, wegen den Namen^^


----------



## ReWahn (17. Mai 2008)

mag keiner

...

DieGrosseHorde


----------



## Keeral (17. Mai 2008)

Auf Alexstrasza

Die Herrscher über wow

[Name] Begleiter von (hab den namen vergessen)

Lords of Magic

Death Legends

BLUTHORDE

Anarchie Power und Chaos

Zirkel der Heftigen


----------



## Baruma (18. Mai 2008)

meine neue lieblingsgilde: "die KungFuSchafe"

ich freu mich immer wenn ich einen von denen seh.. weiß auch nicht warum...^^


----------



## Plakner (18. Mai 2008)

"Opfa mit Brille"

heisst ne pvp gilde bei uns bei der horde^^


----------



## Monk3y (18. Mai 2008)

Allianz der Schwerter...

ist ja erstmal garnicht soo lustig aber als ic hdann nachgefragt hab hat man mit gesagt das die Gründungsmitglieder alle aus Schwerte kommen :-P


----------



## Hamy (18. Mai 2008)

<IMBA sind andere>

kein scherz.. die gibts wirklich..
wie kann man sich nur so selbst natzen? xD


----------



## derdavorne (18. Mai 2008)

falschgeschriebene namen sind auch lustig bzw peinlich: "die unwiederstehlichen"


----------



## Kobushi (18. Mai 2008)

Allgemein jeder Gildenname mit nem Rechtschreibfehler drin... Würd nie einer Gilde beitreten, bei der der Gildenmeister zu blöd is den Namen richtig zu schreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei, genau so schlimm, sind Gilden mit englischen und deutschen Wörtern drin. Auf meinem Server hab ich ma eine gesehn, die hieß "Bund der Lords of War" oder so... Was soll ich dazu noch sagen... Me nich speaken englisch? kA...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissian (18. Mai 2008)

naja find so einfallslose voll dumm.

so "fighters of the light" 
"bund der horde"
"kämpfer der schatten"

solche 08/15 namen.

Dagegen liebe ich so kreative Namen,die auch einen Sinn haben,wie:

"hartz fear" 
"camp mich und ich logg um"


----------



## Sierrax (18. Mai 2008)

Also auf Vek´Lor gabs mal vor langer Zeit: (lol ich muss selbst lachen) "Analus Errectus" ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yahzee (18. Mai 2008)

Deine mutter klaut bei kick..... oder so ähnlich heißt ne gilde bei mir aufn server^^ oder Farbkasten^^


----------



## Darkassaine (31. Juli 2008)

Also meine favs:

-Hordentlich auf's Maul (meist allys drin -.-')

- ich bins nur

- Rauchebärtig

- Happy Hord

- your mom is my epicmount (Oo??? Alter des Gründers: 10!!)

- der der dich owned


----------



## Arikros (31. Juli 2008)

ist nicht deine Mutter und wird es nie sein , geiler name ne -.-


----------



## Epimetheus (31. Juli 2008)

Your Mom is my Mount, einfach nur schlecht


----------



## dmix (31. Juli 2008)

Ich war mal in <Mütze Glatze> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordur (31. Juli 2008)

ich war mal in >Dark Legion of Vallhalla> oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und noch ein name(war ich nie drin) Reisegruppe unbeliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firemagican (31. Juli 2008)

Der Imba Muh Clan
Klasse oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalvak (31. Juli 2008)

Also den meisten Leuten hier muss ich mich anschließen. Die ganze Kiddie-Namen bzw ,, Gangsta '' - Namen sind einfach nur lächerlich. Was ich jedoch sehr hübsch anzuschauen finde, sind lateinische Namen, bei denen sich die Gründer vll sogar noch ein paar Gedanken gemacht haben. ( von analus errectus mal abgesehen )


----------



## Öbelix1 (31. Juli 2008)

Charname:      Halbzahn
Gildenname:<Nenn' mich Halbi>

xD


----------



## NoFlame (31. Juli 2008)

Chosen Legacy, Poobärenbande, Dark Children of ChuChu,


----------



## Odus1124 (31. Juli 2008)

shadow of darkness    weil dunkelheit keinen shatten hat


----------



## scidi (31. Juli 2008)

Badeverein Orgrimmar -.- xD


----------



## snowstorm (31. Juli 2008)

Defender of Dönerfels


----------



## Spectrales (31. Juli 2008)

SK Gaming *gg*

Btw. gabs auf Vek'Nilash mal <Die Gummibärenbande> :S


----------



## diesirea (31. Juli 2008)

oO technocrat kennt die wow geschichte nicht die allianz hat die horde versklavt (also damals noch die menschen die orcs^^) also wenn se allys sind stezhen se doch auf der dunklen Seite.

p.s. damit ich den thread nich versaue^^ auf meinem server gibts ne gilde namens "mag keiner" ^^


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Holla an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Primitiv aber glücklich*
*Freistaat Bayern*
*Dragonhearts of Darkness*
*ist ein noob*

Alles mal gesehen auf Dun Morogh, k.A., ob/welche noch bestehen, waren alles so Randblitze.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (31. Juli 2008)

Also bei uns gibts ne Gilde die nennt sich

ATZ HorDenKillaZ


naja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm.. Da fällt mir noch was ein.

<Team "insert random playername">
<Die Bockwürste> Auf den ersten Blick sehr geil. *g*
<Kuhherde> Huhu Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg, Cayelin


----------



## Sylor (31. Juli 2008)

Nihilum und alles was damit zusammenhängt wie zb.Mihilum oder so


Das sind die peinlichsten namen die man haben kann


----------



## Lisutari (31. Juli 2008)

Alle mit Hordnewortspielen 
- Hordendlich aufs Mowl (Gott die Schreibweise von Maul...)
- Hordnungsamt
- Hordenliche Gesellschaft

Aber mein Favourit "Könige der Re*hc*tschreibung" genau so geschrieben.

Edit: Noch solche Spaßvögel " Rächer der Rächtschreibung "


----------



## Gromma (31. Juli 2008)

Treymoure schrieb:


> bei mir auf Baelgun laufen mir immer mal wieder Typen von <Ghetto GmbH> übern Weg...
> 
> na ja - ich verlier einfach nicht mehr Worte drüber der Name spricht für sich



Sofern ich mich an die letzte Begegnung mit soeinem erinnern kann...Des war doch ohne "h" also "Getto GmbH" oder? Weis net genau, bin auf Hordenseite. Seh die wenn nur auf Sunwell Insel


----------



## Thesahne (31. Juli 2008)

Also ich find die ganzen Gilden "Garde von blubbblubbblubb"... "Wir sind gaaaanz pöhse" wie z.b. Darkshadows... "Heilige Räte" und "Dunkle Krieger" usw. verdammt einfallslos und kiddylike... bin selber erst 15 aber selbst mir fallen *viel* bessere sachen ein...
Genauso wie sich manche Leute evilknight, Darkmaster, Blackkiller usw. nennen... 
Es sollte echt ma nen *Bann* für einfallslosigkeit geben *g*
Genauso finds ich schlimm wie manche leute einen auf schlauer fuchs machn wollen und irgendeinen scheiss labern von dem alle wissen dass es net so is...
Der Gildenname Nihilum z.b. is doch eig ganz okay, wenns davon net so viele kopien geben würd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CYAA^^


----------



## Panador (31. Juli 2008)

Heute erst gsehen - <weint wenn es blitzt>


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (31. Juli 2008)

Ritter der Allianz...


----------



## Recc (31. Juli 2008)

also peinlich find ich die meisten namen nicht ... ehr lustig ...

sowas wie PvPBrothers is peinlich ^^


----------



## Twiggy.bT (31. Juli 2008)

Ich Sprinte Für Tinte - find ich persönlich sehr geil ^^
Banane Total - hat iwie stil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beide auf Krag'jin


----------



## -~-Ayda-~- (31. Juli 2008)

-Engelz off Devil-
wirklich so geschrieben
ich frag mich wer die satzung unterschrieben hat


----------



## Humfred (31. Juli 2008)

Hordecore.


----------



## Xordon (31. Juli 2008)

Bei falsch geschriebenem Englisch sowie pseudo-bösen Gildennamen hab ich immer so ein Gefühl von Fremdscham. Beispiele:
Bloodworriars of Evil


----------



## Chillers (31. Juli 2008)

Sylor schrieb:


> Nihilum und alles was damit zusammenhängt wie zb.Mihilum oder so
> 
> 
> Das sind die peinlichsten namen die man haben kann



Nihilum an sich gefällt mir gut, nur das Nachäffen weniger.


----------



## Stonies (31. Juli 2008)

Also zum Thema peinliche/lustige Gildennamen fällt mir ein ganzer Arsch voll ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fang ma an:

Meister der Milch 
Ein Keksbäcker sieht rot
Tote Kekse krümeln nicht
Muschelschubser

Um nur mal ein paar zu nennen....^^


----------



## the Huntress (31. Juli 2008)

Infinaty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## enc (31. Juli 2008)

GodsTools mit Gildenleiter Devilstool *hust*


----------



## Zoyd (31. Juli 2008)

Auf Rexxar gab es mal die "Krieger des Heldentums", low-lvl-Gilde.

Ebenfalls auf Rexxar bemühte sich ein Spieler mal die Gilde "Assissins of the Allianz" zu gründen. Im Handelschannel wurde ihm erklärt, dass es assassins heißen muss. Darauf erklärte er, dass das ein Witz sei. Einen Tag später gründete sich die Gilde "Assassins of the Allianz" mit dem gleichen Spieler als Chef und ich habe nicht gewagt, darauf hinzuweisen, dass man besser auch alliance schreiben sollte, so nach "of the".

Noch ein Beispiel dafür, dass Spieler die Fehler in den Gildennamen als Scherz ausgeben: Auf Rexxar gibt es die Gilde "El Negra Dragon". Es muss aber heißen "El dragon negro". Darauf hab ich mal ein Gildenmitglied angesprochen, das mich anwerben wollte. Der/die meinte, das sei ein Insider-Witz. Ich darauf: "Und zwar?". Er (oder sie): "Keine Ahnung hab die Gilde nicht gegründet".

Immer peinlich: "Kult der Verdammten". Gibts reichlich. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, auf welcher Seite die noch peinlicher sind, Ally oder Horde. Aber so`n paar Menschenpaladine mit dem Gildennamen? Geht gar nicht!


----------



## abe15 (31. Juli 2008)

Auf dem Wrathbringer gibts seit neuem die Gilde "NoSkillAberBesserAlsDu"
Peinlich!


----------



## Leitungswasser (31. Juli 2008)

naja einfach ma im armory unter blackmoore nach allianz-gilden nachschaun^^ ca 200 hordegilden und 600 allygilden^^
alle so "Ritter des Lichts", "Vergelter der Rache" etc =)


----------



## Euh (31. Juli 2008)

<have a pwnyhof> ist mein Favorit^^
oder Wodkawilly <hat ein Algoholproblem>....die coolste 1-man gilde überhaupt


----------



## abe15 (31. Juli 2008)

Noch eine auf dem Wrathbringer:

"Hordnungsamt"


----------



## Spliffmaster (31. Juli 2008)

Gilde bei uns aufm Server zB. Eine Horde voller Allianzler oder .....

Headset kaputt xD


----------



## xFraqx (31. Juli 2008)

Letztens aufm BG gesehen :

<HAUT INNE FRESSE JUNGE>


----------



## Redday (31. Juli 2008)

ok, die peinlichsten überhaupt:
"destoyers of building"
arygos, allianz

lol

und eigentlich auch alle die irgendwie in die richtung: "xy der allianz/horde" heißen. helden der xy, bewahrer der xy, elite der xy, templer der xy. usw der xy ...

und natürlich alle, die falsch geschrieben sind. a la "legent of worriors"
kinder, wenn ihr erst 2 jahre englisch in der schule gehabt habt, erstellt keine englischen gildennamen. ihr werdet nur entsprechend dämliche member finden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg
red


----------



## Kenny(-) (31. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mal ne Gilde gesehn die heißt ... ist verwirt


----------



## Nfighter (31. Juli 2008)

geilster gildenname: Suppenterassenbauern


----------



## klobaum (31. Juli 2008)

Alle Lateinischen Namen halt!!


----------



## Wacken22 (31. Juli 2008)

Am geilsten sind noch immer sowohl Spieler- als auch Gildennamen mit "...Dragon" oder "DraGoNcLaWs" usw. >.<.

Ich find das so schlimm peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^ naja wird nicht nur mir so gehen nehm ich mal an.


----------



## Spliffmaster (31. Juli 2008)

Bei uns auf Proudmoore heisst ne Gilde " Superheroesintraining " 

klingt so doof dass es schon wieder geil ist..... und raiden Hyjal ^^


----------



## Syrics (1. August 2008)

''Auf Deiner Stirn Steht Opfer''

DAS ist peinlich...^^

Vorher blöd gefunden,jezz mag ich den namen irgentwie^^

''Dark Children of CHU CHU''


----------



## lampetia (1. August 2008)

gilde als gildennamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nfighter (1. August 2008)

der beste gildenname ist meiner meinung nach sowieso <PeW PeW LaSeREuLe>


----------



## dobro (1. August 2008)

"das böhse in unsere augen" - Taerar


----------



## LeetoN2k (1. August 2008)

Auf meinem Server fallen mir gerade diese ein
- Society of Terror
- Shadow Warrior

-.-


----------



## rofldiepofl (1. August 2008)

"Schnewanderer" auf Teldrassil, Horde und ich hab kein e vergessen^^


----------



## dietmax (1. August 2008)

<Freie Gilde>

oder 

<möchte in keine Gilde> (dann lasst es sein und eröffnet nich so dumme gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Panador (1. August 2008)

rofl, Dark Children of CHU CHU hat was... *gg*


----------



## Shadlyin (1. August 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Holla an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


peinlich ist, was man drauß macht.
ausnahmen sind menschenverachtende gildennamen.


ich für meinen teil frage mich nur was du mit dem thread bezweckst.


----------



## Massìv (1. August 2008)

Was auch geil ist: Gildenlos glücklich


----------



## Valladion (1. August 2008)

Zentru schrieb:


> bei uns auf rajaxx gibts jetzt <rums bums Warsongjungs>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das ist aber jetzt ein Zufall....
das ist meine Privatgilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, der Name ist doch ganz lustig, oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XBaliósX (1. August 2008)

is Diffrent xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valle47 (1. August 2008)

"Knochenknacker Kampfkeks" und "Hier könnte ihre werbung stehen" gibts bei mir auf dem server"


----------



## alex93 (1. August 2008)

Auf meinem alten server(hab gewechselt) gabs lauter solcher namen, aber alle waren erfolgreich^^ in pve oder pvp.
(alle mit *gekennzeichneten gildennamen waren auf normalem raid status kara za usw.)

Lords of Heaven(pve)
Shadows of the Dark(pve)
Doombringer of Darkness(pve)*
Lordaerons Erbe(pve)
idLe(pvp)
Honorless target(pvp)
Keks Force*(pve)
Volksfront Gnomeregans(pve)*
.
.
.und ne allianz guild hieß
ich mórde für die horde xD


----------



## koxer92 (1. August 2008)

also auf meinem server ( antheron ) gibt es folgende:
<ist böse>
<xD>
<Hello Kitty>
<Lesben vs. Horde>
<Gilde Pilsener>
<Ist Verwirrt>
<totenkopf>
<will in keine gilde>
<ice sucht eine freundin>

naja mir würden noch viele weitere einfallen, aber dann würdet ihr noch morgen dran sitzen und lesen >.<


----------



## Orker (1. August 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...




<< dêvils Rejects war ich auf die ewige wacht horden seite drin. ^^ naja war ja so lang gildenlos.  naja der Gildenmeister ist irgendwie dumm.


----------



## Durbem (1. August 2008)

Aufm Syndikat, Allianzseite:

Todesritter des Lichtes...

Kein Kommentar...


----------



## Blackbiber (1. August 2008)

"ich suche eine freundin" .... fast trauriger als lustig...
ich finde solche namen wie:" lichtbringer" oder "retter des lichts" total affig und extrem homo---> typisch ally halt


----------



## Crystania (1. August 2008)

<loltree eats emokids> 

(1. Offizier ist eine sich schminkende Tunte, der gerne mal von hinten kommt, nein er spielt nicht Schurke sondern Hexer)


----------



## Exo1337 (1. August 2008)

Stonies schrieb:


> Also zum Thema peinliche/lustige Gildennamen fällt mir ein ganzer Arsch voll ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die find ich eigtl ale ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ich peinlich finde sind namen wie "ultraevil darkblood devilwarrior blackcompany of the horde/alliance" oder sowas halt


----------



## leonardot1311 (1. August 2008)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Weil die Horde nicht böse ist?




RICHTIG !!!!!!


----------



## szell (1. August 2008)

"lolige Krieger" war bis jetzt die Krone der Schöpfungen


----------



## Sorzzara (1. August 2008)

"does it from Behind" ... der Spieler den ich mit dem Gildentag erwischt habe hiess Klobürste.....>_<

Generell JEDE Gilde, deren Name aus der kreativen - Ecke kommt, und dann in etwa so aussieht:


[Personen oder Wesenbezogenes Hauptwort] + [der/von/des] + [FantasyHauptwort]

Wächter der Allianz
Streiter des Drachen
Licht von Arygos
Odem des Mondes
Rache der Furbolgs
etc.
etc.
etc.

Wenn ich noch jemals eine WoW Gilde gründe nenn ich sie Kampfschwimmerverein Unterstadt eV.


----------



## refra (1. August 2008)

auf zuluhed:
horde:wasser schwimmt gut
allianz:Chuck Norris

komischerweise hat chuck norris nur nen gnom auf lvl 40 oO


----------



## revanx (1. August 2008)

also auf meinem server gibts au ne gilde die 
"Wasser schwimmt gut" (Vek´lor)heißt,ich mag den namen i wie
aber hab au schon gilden wie "Ritz Ritz ..." (weis nich mehr genau) oder "Angels of Destiny"


----------



## Dichtoschuki (1. August 2008)

man achte auf Sinas gilde^^


----------



## Aknarok (1. August 2008)

Khaz`Goroth Alligilden:
Bezwinger der Todesminen
Feierabend Helden
and Friends
Bitte nicht Füttern
Hoffnung der Allianz

Mfg Aknarok


----------



## Melih (1. August 2008)

<sapped girls cant say no> >.>

hier eine andere gilde 

<sapped cows cant say moo> (genau so wurde es geschrieben)

Und

<ÌmbÁMúháhÁrÓxXxÉrRÓÚGÉ> ist das peinlichste was ich geshen hab und es gab nur 1 gildenmitglied was ein weibliche Blutelfe schurkin war die meisten schlingendorntal war oder nackt in dunklen Ecken tanzte (da hat sich der 13jährige von der schurkin eine runtergehohlt glaub ich >.>)


----------



## Dcrazydream (1. August 2008)

Auf Ambossar gabs mal ne Gilde die "Pozilei" hieß, das fand ich lustich.
Was auch noch nicht schlecht war, war eine Gilde die "Nacktbar" hieß.....der Name war naja, aber so wie ich gehört hab, haben die anscheinend nur Arbeitslose aufgenommen damit auch wirklich jeder Online sein konnte zum Raiden etc.....obs so stimmt?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Iwarsnet (1. August 2008)

hier mal 2 lustige
<ist der Grillmeister>

lvl 29er pvp twink gilde: <du nicht nehmen flagge>


----------



## Thavron (1. August 2008)

Also ein paar meiner Freunde waren mal in einer Gilde die sich "the Painkillers" nannte .... schlimmer gehts ja wohl nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  nicht nur das dieser Name überhaupt keinen Sinn ergibt , er hört sich auch noch scheisse an.

Und ich war mal mit einem Twink in der Gilde "hat den Längsten",  die haben sich aber später aufgelöst, weil sie alle Angst hatten wegen dem Namen gebannt zu werden xD


----------



## LeetQotsa (1. August 2008)

Thavron schrieb:


> Also ein paar meiner Freunde waren mal in einer Gilde die sich "the Painkillers" nannte .... schlimmer gehts ja wohl nich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ergibt das Sinn: Die Schmerzstiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann sich dann aber auch gleich Aspirin oder so nennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lighthelios (1. August 2008)

Das lustigste was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab ist "Deine Mutter ist mein Mount"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teax51 (1. August 2008)

Also ehrlich Lordaerons Erbe find ich garnicht mal so schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tippfehler an sich nichts peinliches , aber wenn man in dem Thread der Bewerbungsbedingungen liest : Achtet auf eure Rechtschreibung , wir heißen Tippfehler nicht Rechtschreibfehler , kriegt man schon ein schmunzeln im Gesicht.

Ahja , und eine pure Hexergilde die Fear gewinnt heißt , waren 4 Hexer drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (1. August 2008)

Knechte des Bösen
CSI Ogrimmar


----------



## ReNaMoN (1. August 2008)

Revan1121 schrieb:


> ^^ nicht schlecht aber da gibts noch die "angels of darkness" "kuhherde" und "blood dragons"
> 
> ich bin selber in der gilde "Adóra Noctem" was "Ehre die Nacht" heist
> 
> ...


NICHTS GEGEN DIE KUHHERDE!
Zam is der beste seine Gilde also auch


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (1. August 2008)

also.. ich wüsste einmal

- Bratwurstsahnetorte

-SprühWurst

-Hordentlich aufs Maul

-Kargaths alte Hasen (nette Jungs, aber der Gildenname )

-Pvp Bande Kargath

.. mehr fällt mir im moment ned ein


----------



## Warp16 (1. August 2008)

Ähhm der Trheat hat jetz 43 Seiten
Kanns sein das das der längste in der geschichte von buffed ist??


----------



## Predataurus (1. August 2008)

Seratos schrieb:


> Knechte des Bösen
> CSI Ogrimmar



Also ich bin in CSI Undercity und fand die Idee eigentlich ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adonde (1. August 2008)

Meine beiden Favoriten : 

wariors of the allianz

Whrât ôf Lîght Kriegêr

, hab aber noch ne Menge solcher Namen auf Screenshots im Ordner und bin dabei mir die mal durchzugucken...kommen so ziemlich alle an das Niveau hier dran


----------



## DiscoDisco (1. August 2008)

Hengste in Bademänteln


----------



## bockert (1. August 2008)

omg zu dem thread.. einige haben hier mitteilungsbedarf^^

"Peinliche Gildenname"  hmm einige schreiben von ihren witzigsten erlebnissen, einigen von den cooolsten gilden, einige von sinnloen gilden , einige von fakes, einige von den besten gilden... USW

naja mal sofu nutzten und nicht weinen .. oder den nachbar nach kecksen fragen!

mfg


----------



## Theor80 (1. August 2008)

Habe jetzt nicht alle 43 Seiten gelesen, deshalb sind vielleicht einige Namen schon genannt worden:

-Hatte was mit deiner Ex
-Die Fister (verboten)
-Nordic Churchburning (verboten)
-Reiter der Apokralypse (extra so geschrieben)


----------



## Tigrexx (1. August 2008)

>DND OMA WASCHEN<

>Frei Wild<

auf Frostwolf^^


----------



## NagaSadow (1. August 2008)

Theor80 schrieb:


> -Die Fister (verboten)



Oh sch***se, wie geil is das denn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schnüffelstück (1. August 2008)

"Dei Mudda Hat Bart"


----------



## Komakomi (1. August 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Ähhm der Trheat hat jetz 43 Seiten
> Kanns sein das das der längste in der geschichte von buffed ist??



Nein "es ist Mittwoch, die Server sind offline?" ist und bleibt der längste 

<XXXSpielernameXXX>
<Zorn des sonnenbrunnens> 
PEINLICH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## selftitled (1. August 2008)

"Der stehende Ast"


----------



## lawl_gief! (1. August 2008)

Handgemacht und Illegal ...
auf onyxia


----------



## wowhunter (1. August 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Ähhm der Trheat hat jetz 43 Seiten
> Kanns sein das das der längste in der geschichte von buffed ist??






Komakomi schrieb:


> Nein "es ist Mittwoch, die Server sind offline?" ist und bleibt der längste
> 
> <XXXSpielernameXXX>
> <Zorn des sonnenbrunnens>
> ...



ich glaub ihr habt beide unrecht^^

dieser thread hat gar keine 43 seiten @ warp16 
und ich glaub der wow-witze thread hat noch mehr seiten an die 180 glaub ich ich finde den im moment net^^ sufu scheint nur antworten aber keine threads zu suchen^^


----------



## Bansai2006 (1. August 2008)

Zu alten Zeiten


 *Wir gehn Tunnel*

 10 Mann Gilde und PvP Stammgruppe


----------



## Crusada (1. August 2008)

squirrel reign, kling eig cool nur die deutsche Bedeutung is geil ^^

Eichhörnchen Herrschaft


----------



## jkb (1. August 2008)

"Totbringer"

wenn man schon nicht schreiben kann, sollte man es nicht gleich jedem aufs auge drücken


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

<Hat keine Gilde> O.o


----------



## Zami1981 (1. August 2008)

Nicht peinlich, eher lustig:

<Geh weiter ich Drop nix>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noks (1. August 2008)

Klöbürsten Club

und alle die Gute Gilden copen wollen^^


----------



## Neque neque (1. August 2008)

Zami1981 schrieb:


> Nicht peinlich, eher lustig:
> 
> <Geh weiter ich Drop nix>
> 
> ...


das kannster HIER reinstopfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (1. August 2008)

Den Peinlichsten namen den ich kenne bei uns ist

<Pwner> Super nicht war dazu der gilden leader hiess

PGamer und sein bester freund Gamer

Sowas ist scheisse peinlich jedes mal wenn ich denen im spiel über den weg gelaufen bin /lachen und das dauerhaft

Der ober hammer letztens im bg war als spieler name OverPwner mit lvl 65 im Av und meint er könnte pwnen der wurde nur gepwnt das sind eh die ersten mit solchen namen die sterben.


----------



## Shaniya (1. August 2008)

<Tijuana Taxi>


----------



## Mr_Richfield (1. August 2008)

bei uns auf dem server laufen läuft ne gilde rum: < Luzifers Söhne >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bjarni (1. August 2008)

Also ich bin in der Gilde

 <ist schon vergeben>

finde es einfach witzig so einen gilden Namen zu tragen. 

Lg
Bjarni


----------



## extecy (1. August 2008)

gestern bei Giga gelesen
"Auf dem klo brennt noch Licht"


----------



## antileet (1. August 2008)

ich find die gilde noch ganz lustig aber ist eigentlich nicht peinlich... eher einfallsreich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  "hordentlich aufs maul" oder "hord aber herzlich"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -=General=- (1. August 2008)

Auf perenolde Toltze Löwen


----------



## extecy (1. August 2008)

Also die gilde "hordentlich aufs maul" wurde schon so oft genant hier das sie einen award abräumen könnte


----------



## Schromp (1. August 2008)

Ich sag nur Reife Frauen ab 40  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (1. August 2008)

Da fällt mir spontan ne Horden Gilde vom Server "Blutkessel" ein, die ließ sich sehr gut ganken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Kiegergilde", finde solche Namen einfach am lustigsten wo Buchstaben fehlen. ^^


----------



## BmnFive (1. August 2008)

Die drei lustigen fünf^^


----------



## Knowme (1. August 2008)

BmnFive schrieb:


> Die drei lustigen fünf^^



Gibt's auch als Arenateam Namen.


----------



## Oníshanu (1. August 2008)

Mal drei von unserem Server die ich geil finde^^

<Massendefekt>
<Atack me I luv WorldPvp>
<Lamers nuken is my Daily>


----------



## Dimiteri (1. August 2008)

*name* will in keien gilde


----------



## René93 (1. August 2008)

bei uns aufm server gibts:
<Die Herrscher über WoW>
<Die Ärzte> (Man könnte denken es handelt sich um Die Ärzte fans aber ein Freund ist in der Gilde und die hat Ränge wie  Chef Arzt etc)
ich weiss nicht mehr obs die noch gibt aber die hab ich auch gesehen:
<Die nicht Herrscher über WoW>
<Die WoW Könige>


----------



## Knowme (1. August 2008)

Dimiteri schrieb:


> *name* will in keien gilde




der ist echt peinlich, und der Gildenleader ist legastheniker.


----------



## Camô (1. August 2008)

Auf Ambossar: "Murlocs stole my bike" und "Afk Bier holn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkDexter (1. August 2008)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Alle mit Hordnewortspielen
> - Hordendlich aufs Mowl (Gott die Schreibweise von Maul...)



Die Gilde gibt es bei uns auch... aber für eine PvP Gilde find ich den Namen eigentlich recht witzig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dex


----------



## Razoth (1. August 2008)

hab mal ne gilde gesehn die hieß "Evilz Of Zondiacz" exakt in der schreibweise -.-


----------



## Fakk2kalle (1. August 2008)

"der stehende Ast" is mein persönlicher Favorit


----------



## Ben86rockt (1. August 2008)

Mir fällt spontan die "2Pac-Crew" auf Frostwolf ein

Ein absoluter drecksverein kein skill keine epics....^^


----------



## Sephiroth26 (1. August 2008)

Bei uns auf Vek'lor:

- ONLY FAT CHICKS DATE ME
- Revenge for Illidan
- klaut bei kick
- Guardian of Justice
- die Ritter des Lich
- usw...


----------



## mondarro (1. August 2008)

auf Nethersturm

Prophets of Brutality
RAIDZ ReLoAdEd

Arena Für Live und Cash  -> ist auch geil der Kiddiedeutschenglischmix

Pinki PvP PewPews


----------



## gallatin8 (1. August 2008)

kürschnert dich

ist zu vermieten

die einmann Gilde "mit Milch" der einzige member heißt kaffe

hat schnupfen

loosers in the BG

trottel von welt


trägt keinen slip

omg zu was ist wow geworden leute sucht euch endlich richtige namen und nciht solch einen schrott


----------



## Carbonek (1. August 2008)

Auf unserem Server heißt ne Gilde Hordler klauen bei Kik


----------



## Happening (1. August 2008)

<ist cool>
wer in so einer Gilde ist, der ist wirklich tief gesunken...


----------



## derwolf (1. August 2008)

die bauchnabeltrolle neulich im pvp gesehen


----------



## Galadith (1. August 2008)

<Heard of Darkness>  wie man das wohl übersetzen soll?


----------



## Rylas (1. August 2008)

Stitschi schrieb:


> ich hätte noch einen Die schar




wie wäre es mit egalit*è*?



na, wo ist der fehler?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ganz großes Tennis auf Gilneas: Cold FlameZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Pwn4g3-1337-arenateamname: ur mom is my Daily Q




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neuhaus (1. August 2008)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Hab gestern bei nem kmpel in nem Video die <Butthole Surfers> gesehen..ka, welcher Server oder obs die noch gebt...auf jeden fall ziemlich....seltsam der Name



Das ist ne Band^^


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. August 2008)

Also schlimm finde ich den Namen "BangingBassPVPHardstyle" kA wodrauf die nochmal sind aber ziemlich bescheuert. Einfallsreich fande ich mal den Namen den ich vor fast 4 Jahren mal gelesen hatte..

Den sollte man sich irgendwie auf der Zunge zergehen lassen..

"MulleBackDulle mit 100g Zucker" 

So sinnfrei aber dennoch hat es Stil, zudem wie gesagt war das vor sovielen Jahren wo man in den Gildennamen wesentlich mehr reinschreiben konnte inklusive Zahlen.


----------



## chopi (1. August 2008)

Warp16 schrieb:


> Ähhm der Trheat hat jetz 43 Seiten
> Kanns sein das das der längste in der geschichte von buffed ist??





Komakomi schrieb:


> Nein "es ist Mittwoch, die Server sind offline?" ist und bleibt der längste


Ich muss euch beude enttäuschen,der Nachtschwärmerthread ist 1139 Seiten lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit das nicht nur spam ist...
<ist Begleiter von> ist immer wieder nett,wenn ein jäger mit nem druiden zusammen questet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karuna (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mittlerweile gibt es die Gilde wohl nicht mehr, aber ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden was der mir eig. sagen wollte.... meine er Arme (die an denen die Hände hängen) oder arm = kein Geld oder doch Armee??????


----------



## Dinquisitor (1. August 2008)

Also ich war seinerzeit bei den "Puschelweichen Klüschis" (Server: Das Konsortium) und fand den Namen durchaus super - auch wenn viele uns direkt mit "omg" oder sonstigem ankamen ( besonders von welchen die bei "Kingz of Kingz" oder dergleichen sind, hat es mich immer wieder amüsiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crabowiz (1. August 2008)

auf shattrath gibts ne gilde die heißt

"ehrfürchitg bei aldi"

*lustig

edith: sry is garnicht auf shat....


----------



## HordeCrusher (1. August 2008)

naja ist der raidname... "hat kein sex aber geht kara"

naja was heißt peinlich.. solang man nicht alles zu ernst nimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cartez (1. August 2008)

auf destromath <is böse> oder <For the Horde> 

kiddy namen ^^


----------



## Mimmiteh (1. August 2008)

Sypher schrieb:


> wir haben Liberi Noxis... was heißten das ?
> <---hatte nie Latein




Die (freien) Kinder (von) Noxis


----------



## Mr_Richfield (1. August 2008)

extecy schrieb:


> gestern bei Giga gelesen
> "Auf dem klo brennt noch Licht"



yo, die rennen bei uns auf proudmoore rum, sind ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finke (1. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Klappsmühle auf Wandertag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (1. August 2008)

Kann sein das ich das schonmal irgendwo geschrieben hab: 

Die dämlichsten Gildennamen bisher fand ich auf Lordaeron: "Die Krieger der Vernichtung." und noch besser: "Die Rächer der Horde." wohl gemerkt, das ist ne Ally Gilde XD


----------



## ..V# (1. August 2008)

Affen mit Waffen
Peinlich aber Witzig


----------



## Whitworth (1. August 2008)

<ist Chuck Norris>
<FKK>
<LOLschonwiederBUBBL>

Manchmal bekomme ich direkt nach dem Einloggen Augenkrebs


----------



## Griffith105 (1. August 2008)

<LOL er hat ROFL gesagt>
oder
<Die ultimativen Raider>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. August 2008)

Auf Gilneas ist eine Gilde zuhause die nennt sich RoXxoRz oF CoOlNäZ oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Albano (1. August 2008)

Mhhh ich find viele sogenannte " peinliche Gildennamen " eher lustig und nicht peinlich ! Mal ne gegenfrage was ist für euch denn ein sinvoller bzw. kein peinlicher gildenname ? Also mir fällt da nix ein ^^. Und jedes mal wenn ich jemanden sehe der in einer der von euch genannten gilden ist und ich lese den gildennamen, dann muss ich eher schmunzel anstatt mich über diesen " peinlichen " namen aufzuregen ! Sowas bringt spaß ins Spiel und gehört für mich einfach zu einem super spiel wie wow dazu ! Denn nur wenn man lachen kann oder sich freut macht ein Spiel erst spielenswert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg ich


----------



## Bralatur (1. August 2008)

"keine arme keine kekse", "mamas lieblinge" oder "dragonlordzz"
die sind einfach nur ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rofl die Kartoffel (1. August 2008)

CSI Sturmwind xD zu geil der Name^^


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (1. August 2008)

Albano schrieb:


> Mal ne gegenfrage was ist für euch denn ein sinvoller bzw. kein peinlicher gildenname ? Also mir fällt da nix ein



Also, was sinnvolles, mal schaun:

Zero Tolerance            -> eine wenn nich sogar die beste Hordengilde auf Gilneas

Trashmobs in Epic       -> Einfach lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ashes to Ashes            -> Die früheren Mitglieder von senseless

Inner Fire                    -> Wer seit Anfang an auf Gilneas spielt kennt sie auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Immortal Sunrise         -> Für die Jungs gilt das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und dann nochmal was zu den peinlichen:

Killerkanickel von ARGH


----------



## Altrur123 (1. August 2008)

hab letzens welche gesehen die hießen "ich suche keine gilde"


----------



## Monoecus (1. August 2008)

"Gschlossne Gsellschaft" (Allianz-Gilde)

"Dont call me Schnitzel" (Horden-Gilde)


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

"grade off"
xD


----------



## Horstoras (1. August 2008)

Iwo habs mal "Allies Must Dead". Nachdem sie aber innerhalb von 5 min tausendmal in öffentlichen Channeln gefragt wurden, ob sie denn eig. Englisch könnten, ham sie sich schnell wieder aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Untoast (1. August 2008)

Xarlas schrieb:


> E gleich MC Quadrat(gibts wirklich aufn server alleria)
> Burons Bier Horde
> Die TodesSchlümpfe
> Tote Kekse krümeln nicht
> ...


tote kekse krümeln nicht

zu geil^^


----------



## Soom Nethersturm (1. August 2008)

CSI Nethersturm 
Die Trolle ( obwohl dass er in die einfallslosesten gildennamen gehört )


----------



## essey (1. August 2008)

<dropt nix> 

original wies da steht... -.-

wobei <Feuerwehr von Stratholme> recht geil ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (1. August 2008)

Auf Dethecus gibbet die 
Fc Bankchars   Gilde ^^
Naja

Mfg nebola


----------



## Knuckles (1. August 2008)

Bei uns gibts momentan ne Taufrische Gilde namens.....*trommelwirbel........[Death Knight]^^



Hab noch ein der lustig is aber nich peinlich: [sitzt nackt am PC]


----------



## Vagabond55 (1. August 2008)

*Hordcore Pwnography* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerOffTank (1. August 2008)

Da gibts einige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich fang ma an:

Fenris Welpen
Tao
Die 3 Tollen 8
Toysoldiers
Veni Vidi Vici


----------



## Meatwookie (1. August 2008)

Vor ein paar wochen gab es auf Lothar:

"Bluttempler von Ogrimma"

Wortwörtlich so geschrieben


----------



## HaniballLock (1. August 2008)

"Army of Darkness" <- Blutkessel, Horde

"Bâttálîón òf féàr" <- Echsenkessel, Horde

und die ganzen Nihilum fanboii gilden.. nerv..


----------



## Werfloh (1. August 2008)

Hm peinliche Gildennamen: Da fällt mir spontan die Gilde <Oma riecht am Opa> ein^^ Ist glaube ne 19er PvP-Gilde^^

<AFK Liebe machen> ist auch irgendwie komisch, aber auch funny^^


----------



## Schnatti (1. August 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Da gibts einige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hey noch einer v Proudmoore  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine Gilde heißt Zickenstube deluxe und ich bin STOLZ drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (1. August 2008)

Bei mir auf dem Server lief mal "Allys holy killers" rum. Ebenfalls peinlich sind die ganzen "Hüter der Allianz", "Krieger der Horde" usw, da die null Individualität zeigen.

Der Name meiner Gilde ist auch peinlich, aber wir reißen wenigstens was!^^


----------



## FFX (1. August 2008)

Peinlich ist eigentlich alles mit Wächter, Shadow, Master, Warriors, Licht/Light, Killers, Dark usw...

Am meisten nerven tun mich mittlerweile Gilden wie "Hordentlich aufs Maul". Anfangs war es ja wirklich lustig und was besonderes, aber jetzt gibt es auf jedem Server 5 solcher Gilden mit unterschiedlicher Schreibweise.


----------



## matth3s (1. August 2008)

DerOffTank schrieb:


> Da gibts einige
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Veni Vidi Vici geht ja noch das ist ja wenigstens richtig zitiert.
Wenn daraus aber vIni vidi vici wird find ichs peinlich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (1. August 2008)

Holy Dragons United


----------



## VuLIoM (1. August 2008)

am peinlichsten... bei uns auf rexxar gabs ne ally gilde die "Beschützer Rexxar´s" hieß -.-


----------



## Kamaji (1. August 2008)

peinlich.. Affenjungs INC   ist ne Elitegilde.. bei dem Namen
dann kenn ich noch "gegründet aber erfolgslos"  wobei ich diesen Namen cool finde^^


----------



## PaladinH8ter (1. August 2008)

Es gab ma so eine gilde auf dem server auf dem ich spiele der von einem noob Paladin gemacht wurde sie hieß : Breake ur nake ! Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (1. August 2008)

"Hat Karazhan clear"


----------



## xerxesii (1. August 2008)

ich kenn da auch einen : "WIR SIND DOFF GmbH"   auf norgannon


----------



## Wiinny (1. August 2008)

"Insert Coin"


----------



## Sqi (1. August 2008)

Ich war ma in ner Gilde namens "AFK Oma waschen"
war ganz funny


----------



## Kalisan (1. August 2008)

Hmm Peinliche Gildennamen ? Da fällt mir spontan "Legendary Shadowbladers" ein^^


----------



## Aristokrat (1. August 2008)

Auf Nozdormu gibt es eine Gilde Namens

Hokus Pokus auf dem Lokus


sehr Krank der Name


----------



## stedalda (1. August 2008)

temporary not available auf Norgannon  
Letztes Jahr gab es da GUCK NICHT SO DU KNILCH


----------



## Whisthler (1. August 2008)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Holy Dragons United




immer wieder lustig zu sehen wie leute über andere Gildennamen lachen wenn sie selbst in Gilden mit sehr merkwürdigen Namen sind...

"DoomBunnyZ of Doom lawl"   <<< und dann über andere namen feiern? Ich weiß nicht...


@ topic 

auf anhieb fällt mir kein peinlicher bzw. lustiger Gildenname ein


----------



## Kamaji (1. August 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan die "2Pac-Crew" auf Frostwolf ein
> 
> Ein absoluter drecksverein kein skill keine epics....^^



Müsste Allianz sein oder? Weil ich spiele Horde auf Frostwolf und hab die noch nie gesehen.. Arsenal ist grad down  kann nicht gucken^^

Sonst gibts noch   <hat im Rl pinke Haare>      <ist untenrum rasiert>    <sitzt nackt vorm PC>


----------



## Karoline07 (1. August 2008)

Desert Evilz

Army of Darkness

Chasin of the Dragon

Killer der Horde

ist ein A*schloch


----------



## Asoriel (1. August 2008)

19er-Gnom-Schurken-PvP-Twink-Gilde (btw: tolles Wort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

<Gnome haben große Ohren> oder so


----------



## Masterlock (1. August 2008)

Auch ein ziemlich toller Gildenname:

[attachment=4055.JPG]


----------



## BimmBamm (2. August 2008)

Ganz peinlicher Gildenname auf meinem Heimatserver:

Bimbamgang

Ich hab ja nix gegen Groupies - aber müssen die meinen Namen falsch schreiben?!

Bimmbamm


----------



## the Huntress (2. August 2008)

Auf meinen Server gibt es eine Hordengilde namens ieh Mädchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Selbst ich musste schmunzeln.


----------



## weddingcrusher (2. August 2008)

also n absoluter no go name is ja <mag keiner> auf "die arguswacht" deswegen is die gilde trotztdem 1 a und wo ich schon dabei bin ... ich wär gern mitglied =DD


----------



## KenosDark (2. August 2008)

Was ich mal gesehen:

<Begleiter von [Name]>

Waren so 10 Member


----------



## Zoorakos (2. August 2008)

Wächter des Lichts 
Wächter von Azeroth 
Wächter der Erde , des Wassers und mehr 

Bei sovielen Wächtern frage ich mich warum die Allianz in SW immer dumm stirbt wenn die Horde anreitet. 

oder : 

Lauwarme Milch 
xD
Plan A - Plan B ( Sehr einfallsreich , irgendwann sind wir mit lauter Plänen zugemüllt und der arme Allianzer muss das Altpapier entsorgen)


----------



## Necaran (2. August 2008)

schlimmster den ich je gesehn hab wahr ally gilde:
Hat hordler unterm schuh

Wie einfalsreich^^


----------



## Träschbringer (3. August 2008)

19er PvP Twink Gilde auf Onyxia

Schmecktgut machtnichts 

Die haben sogar nen Schinken auf ihrem Wappenrock  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (3. August 2008)

naja gibt genug Gilden Die "Druid" heißen, eigentlich nicht schlecht das Problem in den meisten ist kein einziger Druide sondern irgendwelche anderen klassen


----------



## sTereoType (3. August 2008)

Ich hab ja schone inige, ich nenns mal "Kiddy-Namen" bezüglich Gilden gesehen aber gestern schlug eine dem Fass den Boden aus: " Shadowdragons of Destiny"
Offensichtlicher gehts nicht das da einfach nur cool klingende namen aneinandergereiht werden -.-


----------



## Estren (3. August 2008)

Paua Räindscherz

Was denken sich die Leute bei sowas O.o glaub die Gilde bestand auch nur 2 Wochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. August 2008)

also lustige gildennamen:
ist ein lilalaunebär
whine wipe und gesang (mein favorit^^)
ritter der kokosnuss (year da bin ich drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
SnickerzWithAttitude
bund alter säcke
zwergenaufstand

die gilden sind alle auf meinem server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (3. August 2008)

Ich hätte da 2 

Helden in strumpfhosen und die unaufhaltbaren


----------



## ithnur (3. August 2008)

auf Lothar : <of the Shatered Sun LOL>


----------



## Defoga (3. August 2008)

Weiss nicht ob der schon gepostet wurde, aber der peinlichste den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist "SCHÄDELSPALTER" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doddelwa (3. August 2008)

also nicht grade peinlich,eher witzig finde ich folgende: (alleria,hordenseite)

Hordcore

und:

Hordentlich aufs maul



die nach EP erfolgreichste Gilde auf der Allyseite heißt BERÜCHTIGTE BIERTRINKER  <-- original scheribweise, also alles groß^^


----------



## Sorzzara (3. August 2008)

"Hordentlich aufs Mowl" ist nicht peinlich, sondern ein Klassiker.

Gilden mit dem Namen gibts schon Xmal so lang wie die meisten Accounts hier auf Buffed.


----------



## Asca-Nachtwache (3. August 2008)

Reiter der Allianz


----------



## Doomknight2 (3. August 2008)

auf Zuluhed auf ally seite:

Keine Freunde AG


----------



## Belthar (3. August 2008)

absolut schlimmste was ich je lesen musste : Die WOWmasters oO


----------



## Dollohow (3. August 2008)

Zuluhed : (Name) erforscht Atomwaffen

find ich eig ganz funny^^


----------



## doddelwa (3. August 2008)

@sorzarra: wenn du meine erste zeile liest, siehte, dass auch ich den namen witzig finde und nicht peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarthek (3. August 2008)

Horden Gilde auf Onyxia "Die Allianz"


----------



## Elito (3. August 2008)

Allianz: <Nachkommen der Drachen>      

Allianz: <H-MILCH>                                     

Horde:  <Mongo Clikke>


und der Spitzenreiter:

Horde: <schlagt die gnome ko>


alles auf dem Server Lothar

Edith hat mich grad noch erinnert das ich sagen soll das die Schreibweise bei allen Gilden original übernommen wurde. Danke, Edith!


----------



## Dollohow (3. August 2008)

Zuluhed : "Hau mich und ich log um"


----------



## KenosDark (3. August 2008)

Neu auf Ambossa, oder so, "Solaikas Fanclub"


----------



## Tevlin (4. August 2008)

Bikinibottom Airforce 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowaddict (4. August 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> hab au noch ein paar peinliche gefunden von meinem alten server Dalvengyr (oder so wie ich ihn nenne: Dönerbude):
> 
> BäMDmGBäM
> 
> ...



Gibt auf Mug´thol ne Gilde namens Bushido... einfach nur peinlich finde ich !


----------



## Golube (4. August 2008)

das einzige was wirklich peinlich hier ist , ist dieser thread und eure bescheuerten kommentare dazu !!!

gildennamen , charnamen usw. kann euch doch am arsch vorbei gehen.

Typisch WOW community .

die grössten kiddys seit auf jeden fall ihr .

peinlich, peinlich


----------



## Marnir (4. August 2008)

Grillverein Thunderbluff
Forstwalder Horde
HellhoundZz


----------



## razaros (4. August 2008)

Als ich letzens twinken war schrieb mich einer an "ey willse in meine gilde UNTOTE HELDEN DER HORDE" ähm lol?!
dab gibbet bei uns noch sowas wie "heros never die" ,"<Name> kann schnell laufen" und als ich ma allys killen gegangen bin hab ich doch tatsächlich ne gilde gesehen die hieß "AGGRO BERLIN"


----------



## Pro_noob (4. August 2008)

als ich mal versucht hatte auf nem pve server von null zu beginnen traf ich auf die gilde (und das ist jetz kein scherz)

"Pinguin Analhöhlenforscher" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fâblê-Proudmoore (4. August 2008)

Nihilum, zumindest die ganzen Fan-Gilden
Der wilde Westen - omg^^
Luzzifers Söhne (hoffe so richtig geschrieben *ggg*)
Und natürlich die ganzen "BÄHM" usw Gilden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elthundy (4. August 2008)

Also nicht grade Peinlich aber recht amüsant 

"Ganz Hinten im Bus" 

Peace


----------



## HiT-Killer (4. August 2008)

Sarthek schrieb:


> Horden Gilde auf Onyxia "Die Allianz"



xD Spiele auf Onyxia Horde und dort gibts die Gilde "Die Horde"^^


----------



## Wray (4. August 2008)

Therpaiezentrum
Ownage Eleven (ich würd mich schämen)
Drunkenstyler
Willkommen uaf der Ignor
Nein (lol)
und natürlich die ganzen kiddies die so böse sein wollen...


----------



## SAZZUKE (4. August 2008)

Metzger GMBH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skilled (4. August 2008)

Ich und nen Kumpel ham "Einer von Beiden" gegründet, sind halt nur unsere Twinks drin.
Sieht immer lustig aus wenn wir dauer pvpler zusammen durch die BG's rennen.

Und wie ich seh gibts die Gilde auch nur einma :> Mal nen Patent drauf anlegen.

Ich hatte mal in nem PvP Video ein gesehen der war in "Pretty Pink Pwn's" find ich nich peinlich, sondern war am Überlegen den Namen zu faken, der rockt irgendwie.


----------



## Ol@f (4. August 2008)

<Büffelmüffel>
<Noobrausch>


----------



## Kasching (4. August 2008)

Ich glaub es gibt sie nicht mehr aber ich hab mal <Xtreme Killers> gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thavron (4. August 2008)

Mir is noch ne geile Gilde eingefallen in der ich ca. vor einem Jahr mit meinem Twink war.

Orginale Schreibweise:  "The guild of the Champio" 

wer kommt auf sowas? xD


----------



## buzzted (4. August 2008)

Die Hälfte der Gildennamen hier sind nicht peinlich, sondern lustig. Allerdings sind dafür die Hälfte der Posts hier peinlich, was vielleicht wieder ein Ganzes ergibt...


----------



## Sany.aha (4. August 2008)

"Kackboons" oder "kacknoobs" weiß net mehr genau was von beiden stimmt. Real-Ambossar


----------



## alexaner666 (4. August 2008)

chuck norris schüler


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (4. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.



/sign

Wems spaß macht und sich jmd damit identifizieren will/kann.

Bitteschön^^


----------



## Ben313 (4. August 2008)

Auf Echsenkessel: <Die Gilde>


----------



## Luvadea (4. August 2008)

Hartz 4 Empfänger

LoL der hat Rofl gesagt


----------



## Ben313 (4. August 2008)

<Fear gewinnt> auch blöd-.-

off topic: <Hartz Fear> is aber cool


----------



## AbyssWarrior (4. August 2008)

@Adler_Auge ... deine Aussage und deine Signatur strotzen nur so vor purem Neid lol, l2p.
@ Topic Mich nerven auch am meisten die "Klassiker" wie <Lords of Ownage>. Weitere gestörte Namen wären: <Hengste in Bademänteln>, <GUILDLOL> oder diese dummen one-member PVP Gilden.


----------



## Eumex (4. August 2008)

Also bei uns auf dem Realm

ist noch <braucht keine Gilde>

und heute im BG hab ich noch <Your Mother is my Epicmount> gesehen.


----------



## Crash_hunter (4. August 2008)

<Mit freundlichen Grüßen> ja richitg und tschüß


----------



## Ragekiller (4. August 2008)

"Drunken Styler" is die bester hordengilde auf vek'lor :x
ausserdem is der name garnich soo peinlich ^^

btw.. weiberregiment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winn (4. August 2008)

"lol" heisst die gilde und mehr muss ich dazu wohl net sagen^^


----------



## Garagean (4. August 2008)

auf Dun Morogh:
Metzgerei von Sturmwind PvP (oder so ähnlich)

ROFL du spielst Horde

hat Tier Null komplett


----------



## eyeofevil (4. August 2008)

was ich eigentlich stump und lustig find: <<Saftschubsen INC>>


----------



## Luice (4. August 2008)

wa soll dieser nutzlose thread? 

/closed


----------



## Rated (4. August 2008)

Den thread gibt es schon seit mehr als einem halben Jahr und du meinst auf einmal closed ...
lass uns einfach den Spaß und guck in den thread nicht rein -.-


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (4. August 2008)

ithnur schrieb:


> auf Lothar : <of the Shatered Sun LOL>




gibs auf kargath auch :< hordeseite


----------



## Sliss (4. August 2008)

Hordentlich aufs Maul


----------



## Yuukami (4. August 2008)

-in pain we trust- tut mir leid auch wenn sie relativ weit im raidcontent sind *hust* klien emo kinder gilde???


----------



## Jawbreaker (4. August 2008)

51 Seiten... puff... hab ich jetzt mal nich gelesen, aber da mir die "Heros of Northrend" auf Shattrath öfter über den Weg laufen wollte ich die hier doch noch mal erwähnen... der Pluralfehler ist von denen, nicht von mir, sind aber anscheinend glücklich damit, wohl bekomms!


----------



## LarroXX (4. August 2008)

"krieger des heiligen Lichts" oder "soldaten von sturmwind"


----------



## Träschbringer (4. August 2008)

"ritz ritz we are emokidz"


----------



## LarroXX (4. August 2008)

"AFKACKEN"  find ich ganz witzig   :>


----------



## Garagean (4. August 2008)

auch die Gilde in der ich bin hat einen traurigen Fehler gemacht: Dunkle Seite der Alianz

@Träschbringer: der richtige Verein^^


----------



## Schwarzes Schaf (5. August 2008)

Es gibt auf Durotan eine Gilde die heißt

"Bankchars Bochum"

finde ich total doof.

Ich selber komme aus Bochum und finde es blöd, das Blizzard es möglich macht Städtenamen für Gildennamen zu benutzten. Ich hab jetzt selber schon ein Ticket geschrieben und leider kam keine Antwort darauf.

Vielleicht weil ich die einzige bin, die sich bis jetzt beschwert hat. Laut Arsenal hat die auch nicht viel Mitglieder. Ich fände es gut, wenn man gegen sowas angehen kann. 

Sonst haben wir bald nur Städtenamen in Gildennamen.

Weiß einer ob das nicht eventuell gegen die Nutzungsbestimmung verstoßt?

Gruss

Schwarzes Schaf


----------



## DarthBana (5. August 2008)

der dämlichste gildenname is immer noch "Bock auf Bockwurst" Server Arguswacht, Hordengilde, aber kein schimma obs die noch gibt.


----------



## Yuuday (5. August 2008)

"BootyBay BeachBoys" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und "worldofwarcraft" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


^^


----------



## Mr.Igi (5. August 2008)

Ich habe schonmal die Gilde: ,,The Horde will Death``               besseres Englisch geht ja echt nichtmehr
                                           ,,Naruto for evaa ``                  OMG

Naja mir ist der Gildenname eig Wurst hauptsache er hat irgentwas interessantes oder lustiges und es muss dann eben auch noch ne gute Gilde sein.

Wenn sich eine 5 mann Gilde mit nur Lowies ,, Pownage `` nennt dann stimmt irgentwas nicht.


----------



## Bloodytears (5. August 2008)

peinlichste gildennamen hmm
_*arygos:*_
*allianz:*
Plan B      (fake name des österreichischen CS clans)
Nightwish    (fake name der imba band)
Band of Brothers   (lol dasn film name...)
Schattenwächter    (einfach nur lol)
Crit happens     (einfach nur lol²)
*Horde: *
Bewahrer des Lichts  (einfach nur lol)
Schall und Rauch    (naja einfalls los)
Tamagotchi      (kiddi spielzeug)
Wächter der Horde      (einfalls lol wie die restlichen .... der Horde      sachen)


einer der coolsten namen: "AFK liebe machen" (horde versteht sich)xD


----------



## Lord Aresius (5. August 2008)

Manche Gildennamen sind einfach nur erbärmlich peinlich.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte sowas von Blizzard generell unterbunden werden. Gildennamen sollten schon in Verbindung mit WoW ( oder Fantasywelt ) stehen.

Beispiele, die mir unter gekommen sind, sorry wenn schon es schon mal hier erwähnt wurde:

" Die Horde klaut bei Aldi "
" Wir sind IMBA "
" und der wilde Haufen " etc.

oder Englisch und Deutsch zu vermischen wie " Allianz Force " , kann da wer nicht Allianz übersetzen in Alliance ?

Ich würde auch in einer Gilde mit solchen Namen gar nicht sein wollen.

Wurde schon im Laufe der Zeit immer mal angeflüstert ob ich ne Gilde suche / in meine Gilde möchte etc. Kurzer Blick auf den Gildennamen und wenn bei unpassenden Namen kam stumpf von mir die Antwort " Nein, ganz sicher möchte ich in keine Gilde namens ......... , Gildenname sollte doch schon WoW kompatibel sein ."


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. August 2008)

Schlimm: Kriger des Palas (das e fehlte wirklich)

Witzig: Itemgeil und secksy

Prollig: Wir rulen


----------



## Huntara (5. August 2008)

Luice schrieb:


> wa soll dieser nutzlose thread?
> 
> /closed



Warum closed? Ich hab den Thread damals eröffnet und es kommen immer wieder lustige Sachen bei raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch ein peinlicher Gildenname, find ich zumindest  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Powerschlübber

Greetz vom Finsche


----------



## Lalabaer (5. August 2008)

Also sah schon "Drachenelfen" "Hordentlich aufs Mouwl" und "Todesritter Legion" 
wobei ich letztere bei der Blutelfe "Independet" gesehen habe 
aber das wirklich peinlichste das ich gesehen habe war
- Deathy Warriors


----------



## Ûnh0ly (5. August 2008)

Also hab da schon so ein paar "peinliche" gildennamen gesehen. Hier sind mal 3 Beispiele :

<Die Brotkrümel Gang> (Dort sind dann alle Member nach i-einer Brotsorte bennannt z.B. Weißbrot...)

<Êhrénhâfté Krîêgér dêr Alliánz> (Man kann es auch mit den Strichen etc. übertreiben....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Spielername: Hansmartin
Gildenname : Martinhans (Ein ganz klares NEiN !)


mfg


----------



## Flo80 (5. August 2008)

"Ich will in keine Gilde"


----------



## Slayed (5. August 2008)

Aus meinen WoW Pserver zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Your Mom is My Mount>
<Dwarf needs Tauren Milk>
<My Mount Eates an Gnome>

Auch wenn ich alle eher witzig als Peinlich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## PaladinH8ter (5. August 2008)

Die beste gilde der welt heißt : Die Gilde


----------



## J-Roc (5. August 2008)

letztens einen gesehn von der gilde "Die mutterlosen Oger". wobei ich den, vorrausgesetzt es is ne reine fungilde, schon wieder ganz amüsant finde


----------



## Hugo2000 (5. August 2008)

Die Unkrautvernichter , ach ja das waren noch Zeiten xD


----------



## Mr_Richfield (5. August 2008)

Fâblê-Proudmoore schrieb:


> Nihilum, zumindest die ganzen Fan-Gilden
> Der wilde Westen - omg^^
> Luzzifers Söhne (hoffe so richtig geschrieben *ggg*)
> Und natürlich die ganzen "BÄHM" usw Gilden
> ...



omg, dann schreib die gilden doch bitte richtig!
1. Der *neue* Westen
2. Luzifers Söhne


----------



## B-He-Mod (5. August 2008)

Da gibts doch so einige peinliche Brachland-Gilden..

Hab vor einiger Zeit mal eine gesehen, die hiess "Deth Rhughes".


----------



## Shaguar93 (5. August 2008)

Hm jo kenne peinliche Gilden ---->Hearts Fear 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luxias (5. August 2008)

Auf dem Server Gul&#8216;dan
Allianz
"...klaut bei Aldi"


----------



## Nefaros (5. August 2008)

Auf Aman'thul auf horden seite haben wir
- Die Vielen Wenigen 
- Ritz Ritz we are emo kidz (1. omg 2. war der name noch mit diversen großbuchstaben 3. glaub gibts scho gar nichr mehr
- Die Scharlachrote Latenz (wobei der auch was lsutiges hat)

mehr fallen mir grad nicht ein^^ aber werde noch welche hinzufügen wenn ich wieder welche sehe


----------



## Georan (5. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.



/sign


----------



## Gen91 (5. August 2008)

schlimm ist sowas wie: "Die Horde"

für Leute die echte 0,001726 Sec überlegen um sich nen Namen einfallen zu lassen.


----------



## GERmanni (6. August 2008)

auf dem Server Kel'thuzad 

<loves Bill from TH>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wielage (6. August 2008)

geil is auch ministry of tears.. die dachten tears heißt furcht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillfuxx (6. August 2008)

Wielage schrieb:


> geil is auch ministry of tears.. die dachten tears heißt furcht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



tear = träne
fear = furcht / schrecken

müsste sonst fürchte oder so heißen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mungobean (6. August 2008)

Ich hab da auch einige:

-Die Furzkompanie
-Derordendeskebabkuchens ( mein favorit^^ )
-Die Todesritter
-Lâlâlâlâlâlâ
-Die kuhle Horde


----------



## Träschbringer (6. August 2008)

Ally Gilde auf Onyxia 

"A Rogue has stolen my bike" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morporkh (6. August 2008)

Mein absoluter Hit:

_"Gummibärenbande"_

Die hab ich tatsächlich gesehen! Ist auf Seiten der Allianz schon zum wegschmeißen, aber auf Seiten der Horde...

Ansonsten sind sämtliche Kiddy-Gilden die nach Mord und Totschlag, kurz _"einfach nur cool"_ klingen sollen, eine einzige Lachnummer:

_"Angels of Death"_ (Ja nee, is klar)
_"Warriors of blood"_ (was sonst...)
_"Bloody Devils"_  (ich mach mir in die Buxe)

und der ganze andere Schrott

Meist noch Mit Irgêndwélchen álBErnên SátzVérschörkêlûngen bei jedem möglichen Buchstaben. Denn was beim Charnamen recht ist, ist beim Gildennamen nur billig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Warum nennen sich sich nicht mal so wie sei heißen sollten? Mein Vorschlag:

_"Blödblinsen von WoW"_


----------



## Cheerza (6. August 2008)

R E B O R N  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (6. August 2008)

Alohaa,
Also auf dem Server wo ich zocke sah ich lang die Gilde "Affen mit Waffen" (omg?) 
Gabs sehr lang aber glaub die ist nun nichtmehr.Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sah ich auch mal "Gummibärenbande"(wähh!) als Gilde..

*aufsteh* Frage!
Will ne Gilde gründen Namens "Outback steamers" (Hinterland dampfer)
Ist das auch ein dämlicher/peinlicher Name?

mfg Raid


----------



## Berros (6. August 2008)

Janosch schrieb:


> Kodogang und Kuhschupsklan..ohne worte


xD zum Thema Kuhschupsklan... Hab mal mit nem Twink auf Thrall die Gilde "Wipe Power" gegründet ^^ Find ich persönlich aber eher witzig als peinlich. Hoffe ihr sehts genauso ^^


----------



## Immanis (6. August 2008)

Jo ich kann da so allerlei gilden aufzählen die ich immer bei uns am Realm/Realmpool antreffe:

"Lachend in die Kreissäge"
"Club der Dichten Toten"
"Fightclub Ogrimmar"
"EinmannGilde"
"Bade nackt in Hordler Blut" das selbe mit Alli
"Ogrimmars next TopHordler"
"Wir klauen bei KiK"
"AlliBaba und die 40 Hordler"
"Grand Theft Kodo"

ich kann noch mehr aufzählen aber dann sitz ich noch da wenn server wieder laufen xD


----------



## Schommie (6. August 2008)

RaidingFire schrieb:


> Alohaa,
> Also auf dem Server wo ich zocke sah ich lang die Gilde "Affen mit Waffen" (omg?)
> Gabs sehr lang aber glaub die ist nun nichtmehr.Wenn ich mich nicht täusche sah ich auch mal "Gummibärenbande"(wähh!) als Gilde.


hört sich nach Blackmoore an^^

ach und zu peinlichen gildennaen:

hab als hordler ne gilde namens "Weisenkinder aus SW" gegründet.... naja und irgendwie erst nen monat später gemerkt dass es "waisenkinder aus SW" heissen muss^^


----------



## HentaiD (6. August 2008)

Also ich finde auf Perenolde absolut oberpeinlich:

"Die Bumbels" ; vll. Ansichtssache aber ich würde mich schämen.

Schlimmer ist es aer auf Anub'arak, wenn man von Lvl19 o.Ä. ein Angebot bekommt 
einer Gilde beizutreten, die z.B. irgendwas mit "Blood", "Devils", Warriors" etc. mit evtl.
Kombinationen und Variationen, zu tun hat. Zur untersten Schublade wird es dann, wenn
die Gilden"meister" peinliche Rechtschreibfehler einbauen.
Dann wird aus "Warriors" -> "Warios"
aus "Massacre" -> "Mascrese"
oder aus "the evil blooddevils" -> "the evill bloddevls"

usw.

Ganz nett aber auch irgendwie merkwürdig: es gab früher mal öfter "unser Server ist down"-Gilden ^^

eigentlich ist das schon wieder lustig. =)


Greetz,D

PS: Komisch, dass die das nicht merken o.O


----------



## Lighthelios (6. August 2008)

Gestern auf dem Schlachtfeld gesehen:
aua aua mutti mutti


----------



## Matalo (6. August 2008)

Bikini Bottom Air Force

den find ich einfach hammergeil.. sind oder waren auf Aldor^^ 
(sowas währe ja nicht RP tauglich)


----------



## NightCreat (6. August 2008)

Matalo schrieb:


> Bikini Bottom Air Force
> 
> den find ich einfach hammergeil.. sind oder waren auf Aldor^^
> (sowas währe ja nicht RP tauglich)



glaube die waren mal auf shat sind glaub ich auch auf die aldor getranct^^


----------



## Timborg (6. August 2008)

HentaiD schrieb:


> Also ich finde auf Perenolde absolut oberpeinlich:
> 
> "Die Bumbels" ; vll. Ansichtssache aber ich würde mich schämen.
> 
> ...



wie letztens auf dem bg : <cole Gilde der Alians>


----------



## Annovella (6. August 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...



Wieso glaubst du, dass die horde böse ist? die bösen gnome wollen doch die welt zerstören!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (6. August 2008)

Naja, letzten ist mir jemand mit dem Gildennamen "Dragonz of Azaroth" über den Weg gelaufen. Es gibt wirklich dumme Namen.


----------



## Miene - Onyxia (6. August 2008)

Haxxors - wtf ? was soll das ^^


----------



## Fröggi1 (6. August 2008)

Ich kenne da auch noch was

BÜGEL MEIN HEMD FRAU
War genau einer in der Gilde und dem sein Rang war "TU ES"

Und dann war da noch die Gilde von nem RL bekannten "Schurkes XD"
In der Gilde waren 2 Leute ein Dudu und ein Schurke.


mfg Fröggi


----------



## BabyMilk (6. August 2008)

Arbeitsarmt Ogrimmar
PömPöms Hüpf Ag oder so ähnlich...
Killerhasen
FauleStudies


----------



## Keller03 (6. August 2008)

Auf Ysera gab es auf jedenfall die Gilde MASS SEKSI CYBER BUNNIES, hab ich aber lange net mehr gesehen aus der gilde^^


----------



## Wow-Bravoplayer (6. August 2008)

PM9092 schrieb:


> LOL Die Gilde "xD" ist eine der besseren Gilden auf dem Realm "Anetheron" omg also aufpassen was ihr schreibt und meine Gilde heißt "CooKieS" auf welchem Realm verrat ich jetzt nicht!



Warum sollten wir aufpassen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kommen sie sonst? Du bist genau die Sorte über die hier her gezogen wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Creba (6. August 2008)

BigTittsHighCrits auf Taerar


----------



## siqq (6. August 2008)

Hortler Kilers (so gesehn auf Teldrassil)
AntiStressAromaPerlen (Frostmourne, fand ich aber eher originell ;D)


----------



## antileet (6. August 2008)

Dominus Aurora (khaz'goroth)
ich mag lateinische name nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garagean (6. August 2008)

| die gummibärchis |


----------



## Nefaros (6. August 2008)

hab wieder nen Gildennamen gesehen... hab mich weggeschmissen xD
<der letzte blik der hord> ... nen kleiner Zwerg Warri auf level 28 war dazu noch der Gildenleader  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Der Warri war übrigens Waffen geskillt und hatte 2 einhänder an


----------



## Tiandre (7. August 2008)

Bei uns rennen welche aus <PheW PheW LazerGunZ> oder so ähnlich^^ ka welche Buchtstaben die jetzt genau groß schreiben rum^^


----------



## WoW-Zocker (7. August 2008)

Bei uns MÜSLIMÜSLIMJAMMJAM  is neben bei die beste Arena Gilde aufm Server, die Wechseln ständig den Namen...


----------



## Fauzi (7. August 2008)

less q.q more pewpew ^^


----------



## Kabamaan (7. August 2008)

die horde klaut freibier ; Gang mich und ich logg um 
die sind eher wirtzig als peinlich ^^ 
auf das Syndikat


----------



## Kabamaan (7. August 2008)

ach ja pvp gilde Fussel  
eine der erfolgreichsten gilden auf unsrem server was pvp angeht^^


----------



## Nintendocore (7. August 2008)

stedalda schrieb:


> temporary not available auf Norgannon
> Letztes Jahr gab es da GUCK NICHT SO DU KNILCH



und in guck nicht so du knilch war ich ^^ (jetzt stolzes Mitglied der HerOics)


----------



## Tiandre (7. August 2008)

Mich hat grad wer angwhispert ob iich seiner Gilde Dirirrs Popo Club beitreten möchte -.- der typ hat auch Dirirr geheißen^^


----------



## Melal (7. August 2008)

Auf Blutkessel die Gilde "Schlüpfrige Schlümpfe" finde ich witzig. Aber nicht unbedingt peinlich (es sei denn, es wäre RP; aber da wäre Blizzard ja schon eingeschritten)


----------



## Olivator (7. August 2008)

Mein "Lieblingsname" ist <Childs of Storm>, gesehen auf Kargath...


----------



## raeque (7. August 2008)

weiss nicht ob der schon erwähnt wurde (kb 107 seiten zu lesen ^^ )

auf Frostmourne Horde 

<... bremst auch für Gnome> eigentlich ganz lustig, aber iwie auch peinlich ^^


----------



## Agharnius (7. August 2008)

Ohne alle gelesen zu haben, was sind denn gute Gildennamen? Ich bin eher für lustige Namen, "seGank0rs" is aber auch nicht schlecht wenn mans nicht ernst nimmt, da find ich die englischen "army of darkness", doomkillers" etc. p.p. peinlicher, latein wirkt ein bischen arrogant, zumals ja kaum jemand übersetzen kann. Oute mich als Mitglied der Gilde "TeamTreueTapferkeit" was ich aber ok finde, schließlich sind die Mitgliere das was zählt und nicht der Name


----------



## walker20 (7. August 2008)

Es gibt Gildennamen in allen möglichen Sprachen. Damit hab ich kein Problem. Man muss als Außenstehender nicht immer wissen, was es heißen soll. Hauptsache der Gründer weiß es und die Mitglieder ebenfalls. Jeder soll seine Gilde so nennen wie er will. Man muss als Mitglied halt was damit anfangen können.

Peinlich find ich zwei Sachen:
Gildennamen, die überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben. Also etwa eine sinnlose Aneinanderreihung von Wörtern, die keinen Bezug zueinander haben. Richtig peinlich finde ich allerdings solche, die mit Rechtschreibfehlern gespickt sind. Das ist es ein epic fail...


----------



## Dirahx (7. August 2008)

Tiandre schrieb:


> Mich hat grad wer angwhispert ob iich seiner Gilde Dirirrs Popo Club beitreten möchte -.- der typ hat auch Dirirr geheißen^^


Tiandre, läster hier doch nich über Gilneas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AttontheLightbringer (7. August 2008)

antileet schrieb:


> Dominus Aurora (khaz'goroth)
> ich mag lateinische name nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LoL Bruder von Khaz'Goroth! Ja die sind echt peinlich xD Seeehr peinlich, und ihr Wappenrock ist das erstrecht.


----------



## Trollzacker (7. August 2008)

Bei uns gibt es den "Angelverein Booty Bay", finde ich nicht peinlich, eher lustig.


----------



## Keleron (7. August 2008)

ich finde den namen meiner Gilde peinlich (jaaa is so.......) und neulich die gilde "Du hast doofe Ohren"^^


----------



## Vivifee (7. August 2008)

"Ligion der Schatten/Finsternis/Verdammten", ich weiß es nicht mehr, irgendeine Ligion halt.
"Angels of Dragons" klingt auch irgendwie mehr gewollt als gekonnt... na ja, Hauptsache Englisch.
"Unter Arme Greif Gilde" schießt aber imho echt den Vogel ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und dann die zig Gilden namens Nihilum... stand neulich eine Nachtelfe auf Thrall neben mir... irgendwie musste ich mich spontan fremdschämen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outrager (7. August 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> less q.q more pewpew ^^


jup, auch schon ab und zu in einem BG gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf Zuluhed gabs einmal den "Sportfischerverein Booty Bay" oder sowas in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ktown (7. August 2008)

"Die Uhrzeit Krieger" auf Durotan... da is wohl ein "h" zuviel...^^


----------



## Serroo (7. August 2008)

Auf Shattrath : DieFröhlichenBaumFreunde
                  und WeZ Ar Ownarz


----------



## Schwarzerkübel (7. August 2008)

Die Kuhmuhnisten und Blutige Eichhörnchen


----------



## Timsener (7. August 2008)

Auf Echsenkessel sind Meine Favouriten:

<Häkelkurs Karazhan>
<Die Milch Machts>
<Wants to buy epic Kekse>


----------



## Ayecarumba80 (7. August 2008)

"RIP NF"... Da geht ne erfolgreiche Raidgilde vor die Hunde, und dann müssen einige Spackmaten das Ding eröffnen (RIP muss man nicht erklären, und NF sind die Initialen der Gilde)

Wannabes, mehr nicht...


----------



## Sinixus (7. August 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> | die gummibärchis |



Klingt wie ein Abklatsch von "Die Gummibärenbande".
Auf Alex gibts ne Hordengilde mit dem Namen "Todesritter der Legion". Eigentlich klingt der Name ja nicht mal schlecht, aber passt weder für Horde noch für Allianz.


----------



## poTTo (7. August 2008)

@beta server :

<spricht deutsch>

find ich persönlich oberassy !


----------



## walker20 (7. August 2008)

Timsener schrieb:


> Auf Echsenkessel sind Meine Favouriten:
> 
> <Häkelkurs Karazhan>
> <Die Milch Machts>


Die find ich gar nicht peinlich, sondern witzig. Man muss sich doch auch mal was einfallen lassen. Können ja nicht alle Gilden bedeutungsschwangere Namen aus der "Mythologie" oder ähnlichem von WoW haben!


----------



## Kiluan (7. August 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> ich bin so froh nicht mehr auf diesem Server zu sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Allyschwein ;P


----------



## Malygos (7. August 2008)

Gestern bei uns auf Tirion gesehn " Die Söhne Arthas " Fand ich persölich n bischen Einfallslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . Hab ich  schon öfter gesehn sowas  ( Söhne/Töchter [Insert namen von irgedneinem  Boss ]


----------



## sir julius (7. August 2008)

Ich find am peinlichsten

-Dark Jumpers

-Dark Tigers

kA ob die was gemeinsam haben...

n cooler Name is Hordisch by Nature  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schachtner (7. August 2008)

bin selbst bei "Schwarzer Lotus" auf Lordaeron 


bei uns gibts eine peinliche gilde "die verrückten" die machen ihrem namen alle ehre^^


----------



## schachtner (7. August 2008)

schachtner schrieb:


> bin selbst bei "Schwarzer Lotus" auf Lordaeron
> 
> 
> bei uns gibts eine peinliche gilde "die verrückten" die machen ihrem namen alle ehre^^




zu rip nf des war bei uns auf lordaeron und in ripnf waren meines wissens alte member von nf drin die nich server gechangt haben usw


----------



## bullybaer (7. August 2008)

> Auch geil sind <die Bärtigen Ladies>, die es mal auf Mannoroth gab... jetzt leider nicht mehr ^^.



Die haben den Server gewechselt. Aber es gibt wieder eine Twinkgilde auf Mannoroth die so heisst. 
Evtl. ein Ex-Member mit seinen Twinks.

Auch damals wars nur eine kleine Gilde.

Jedenfalls kannte ich den Gildenleader von damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (7. August 2008)

Auf Zdc gibts ne Gilde die hießt Gesangsverein Southshore^^


----------



## Wishmaster20 (7. August 2008)

Naturia schrieb:


> ihr solltet euch mal einen Twink auf Ambossar machen,
> so viele bekloppten namen auf einem Haufen habt ihr noch nicht gesehen.
> 
> wobei mein favorit immer noch eine Hordengilde ist
> ...



Blizz fand den Namen nicht so toll und hat die Gilde aufgefordert den Namen zu ändern sie nennt sich jetzt Zensiert und ist eine der besten Gilden auf dem Server auf Hordenseite...


----------



## Uranius (7. August 2008)

Letztens ma jemanden gesehene mit Gildennamen: "Warum liegt da Stroh?" ^^


----------



## pixeljedi (7. August 2008)

auf alex ..ally seite

"die herrscher über  wow"
"die könige über wow"

das is ja wohl das übelste was man sich ausdenken kann


ps. sind 19ner pvp gilden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (7. August 2008)

"honkfamilie" ist mir grade begegnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freshmaker the Warlock (7. August 2008)

Janosch schrieb:


> Kodogang und Kuhschupsklan..ohne worte



der is doch ma hammer geil xDD

bei uns aufm server gibs ne gilde namens

<ist imba>    .... peinlich!


----------



## Lighthelios (7. August 2008)

Vorhin auf Lordaeron die Gilde "mimimi" gesehen xD


----------



## Shalor (7. August 2008)

<hat gute Zähne>

<Böse Kiddies>

<ist unter deinem Bett>

<Kill mich und ich logg um>

<hat ne Alkoholvergiftung>


Find ich alles ziemlich coole Gilden Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladrion (7. August 2008)

mir is grad im PvP die gilde  


<ist Allianz versichert> begegnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. August 2008)

Meine Gilde: In The Schadows

Mein Twink (29PvP) heißt Schadowalker

Wer sich am Namen stört wird gemeuchelt!^^

Btw: Horde ist Böse, ich kann euch auch erklären warum, aber dann werd ich wohl wegen flooding gebannt...

MfG, Schadoweye

Ps: Wer einen (von vielen) Beweisen für das Üble der Horde will, der soll sich mal im Bettlerschlupfwinkel umsehen
(Dämmerwald, ganz im Osten. nördlich des weges nach Kharazhan) und dort alle Quests machen. Hat mich schon schwer
erschüttert. XD


----------



## Larmina (7. August 2008)

Pwnyhof... gabs mal war eine PvPgilde


----------



## Garagean (8. August 2008)

auch eher witzig als peinlich und war lange Zeit eine der besten Gilden auf Dun Morogh: Die Kotnascherbande


----------



## Keleron (8. August 2008)

Garagean schrieb:


> auch eher witzig als peinlich und war lange Zeit eine der besten Gilden auf Dun Morogh: Die Kotnascherbande



scheisse ich lach mich unter den tisch xD kotnascherbande xD wie geil ich krieg mich net mehr ein


----------



## nex187 (8. August 2008)

Auf Wrathbringer

Deathknights xD
Napalm Force
zirkelderjungfrauen
missing Ninja
LETS BE FRIENDS KK


----------



## Garagean (10. August 2008)

gestern noch auf Dun Morogh gesehen: Oma riecht am Opa


----------



## OMGlooool (29. Dezember 2008)

bei uns gibts ne alligilde namens "kaputte jungs" xD


----------



## Yangsoon (29. Dezember 2008)

aber nihilium heißt ja net mehr nihilium die haben sich doch mit sk gaming zusammengetan und heißen jetzt Ensidia


----------



## XxKalimarixX (29. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist das eigentlich schnuppe wie ne Gilde heißt.
Viel peinlicher finde ich, wenn die so "schlaue" Namen benutzen ( am besten noch in latein) und nur die hälfte weiß was es heißt.


----------



## Shurkien (29. Dezember 2008)

<Hat keinen Skill>

Best ever..
Oder

<Dark Alliance>
<Deine Mutter stinkt nach Kochsalz>
<kill mich und ich logg um>
<hässlich>


----------



## Forderz (29. Dezember 2008)

<Killer der Horde>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Impex0000 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenne auch ein Paar_:

>Autogramme gibt's später<
>Bier und Weiber<
>is High<

Aber der erste ist immer noch der peinlichste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marius K (29. Dezember 2008)

Herrscher der Macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronckwars (29. Dezember 2008)

DA fällt mir doch gleich bei uns aufm server ne gilde ein... Schalter des Lichts...


----------



## Demitrie (29. Dezember 2008)

ka ob sie hier schon vorkamen aber ich habe auch noch nen paar  

Lich Kings
ist ein Lilalaunebär
scharfe schnitten
Dmg GmbH
Traden und looten
Lustiger Haufen 
Noobland

nur ein paar aus der grossen auswahl :-)


----------



## l33r0y (29. Dezember 2008)

Fighters of Arathas 
.. n/c


----------



## Parkway (29. Dezember 2008)

"Die Gilde"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss hier jetzt einfach ma en paar Frostwölfler dissen..
Schattenschwert  
Erben der Schattenratten


----------



## Daelodon (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf unserem server gibts auch paar so experten..
"Ehrfürchtig bei McDonald"
"GEH WEITER ICH DROPP NIX"
usw...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (29. Dezember 2008)

Warsong JETZT ERST RECHT
LOL u play PvE
PvP Allstars
Warsong Wir kommen
MaFiOsUs
pvpmaster
The Shadow of Warsong
Is Imba
PvP KingZ
Powers of Allinaz
GrAnD MaStaZ PvP
The Best of Warsong
shakesandfidget
Die Schlümpfe
Du nicht nehmen Fahne
Allianz der PvP Helden
Fighting Death Angels
|| Southpark ||
Troublemaker PVP
KiLLerTwinksZ
JUmpdaFUckuP
Dié PvP Spákkn
ThE PvP MänS
macht dich kaputt
Böse Elite Bunnys
Die KarToFFeLsaLaT GaNg
Wærsong
| PvP ÐeLuXe |
Kinder der Dunkelheit
Angelz of Death
Hey Ho Lets Go
Lords Of Ownage
Anti HartFear INC
KnightriderDöner
MítténÍnDíéFrésséréín


----------



## Kamaji (29. Dezember 2008)

Käsebrötchenbande


----------



## Nimbe (29. Dezember 2008)

also am peinlichsten finde ich ist imer noch

Lords of Silvermoon auf wrath. für so nen namen gehört man einfach genbannt^^

Kingz of the Game  <- auch net besser^^

solche kingz usw. gilden einfach passt nicht zu einem MMO*RP*G  und sollte meines achtens härter bestraft werden auf normalen servern net so, aber auf rp servern umbedingt solche Gidlennamen löschen.


----------



## Ehras (29. Dezember 2008)

Also auf Ysera gibts ne Ally Gilde die sich "Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig" nennt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schmaladin (29. Dezember 2008)

Leichenkeller / Ally / auf Theradras

Odio Eterno / Horde / ebenfalls auf Theradras

Rigor Mortis / Horde / Theradras

on the Rocks / Horde / Theradras


----------



## Deryan (29. Dezember 2008)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> ... MMO*RP*G



Du glaubst garnicht, wieviele garnicht wissen, was das rp bedeutet...
Besonders auf einem rp-Server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnorfal (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja ich weiß, ich mach mir Feinde, aber:

Peinlich ist auch alles, was irgendwie mit Latein zu tun hat.........

Ich selbst war mal in "Platthaungang" und in "New Orc Gankees", solche eher witzigen Namen sind auf nem RP Server dann doch nicht gern gesehen....


----------



## youngceaser (29. Dezember 2008)

also am peinlichsten ist sowas wie sich nach elite gilden zu bennen Nihilum, Sk, Ensidia, usw.


----------



## Mesmeras (29. Dezember 2008)

Limklar schrieb:


> rofl...ich fall vom stuhl  ;D
> meine hieß "legio mortis" (alli gilde) nannte sich dann um ^^
> 
> *edit: ahh mir is nochwas eingefallen "armee der finsternis" das gibts dann noch in englisch*




Was willst du sagen?

Findest du _Army of Darkness_ sooo schlimm?
War immerhin meine erste richtige Raidgilde... ein bisschen "patriotisch" ist man da schon.


Ich kenn sonst auch nur "peinliche" gildennamen, die schon gesagt wurden.
Die scheints auf jedem Realm zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber im Endeffekt kommt es doch auf den Erfolg bzw. die Ziele einer Gilde an, und nicht auf den Namen!


Und die meißten Gildennamen, die hier gepostet werden sind nicht peinlich, sondern komisch und auch mit Absicht so gewählt.
Denke kaum dass der Gildenleiter das mit "Kotnascherbande" ernst gemeint hat, oder? 
Und wenn sie lustig sein sollen, und offenbar ja Unterhaltungswert haben, haben sie ihr Ziel doch erreicht! 



MfG
Mesmeras


----------



## taron_the_king (29. Dezember 2008)

Also der peinlichste gildenname den ich jemals gesehen habe ist gorgonash oder so Diedickenschweinchen.


----------



## Teradas (29. Dezember 2008)

Wenn irgendwer ne Fanversion von "Affenjungs INC" macht,ist das mal scheiße.
Haben sie ein paar 80er inner Gilde fühln sie sicht toll und meinen wären die echten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LeetoN2k (29. Dezember 2008)

Shadow Warrior
Knights of the Storm

-_-


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2008)

*.* Call of Duty
*.* RLexedeleted


----------



## Kamar (29. Dezember 2008)

Gibts/gabs auf Todeswache:

- Ist zu geil für euch
- diekrankehorde
- Horde des Todes
- Hordentlich aufs Maul
- Angelsportverein Ratschet
- Die Ritter der Allianz

und dan noch alle anderen Namen die mit den Fraktionen zutun haben...

mehr fällt mir gerade nich ein^^


----------



## Thereisnocowlevel (29. Dezember 2008)

- PinkPowerPussies
- Die Irren vom Zombiehof


----------



## Damiane (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal einen gesehen, dessen Gildenname war <Recher der Allianz>....

ich mein bitte, meinetwegen sollen sie den Namen nehmen (find den generell bekloppt), aber dann sollen sie ihn verdammt nochmal richtig schreiben....es heißt *Rächer *und nicht Recher.....*kopfauftischkanteknall*


----------



## DaCe (29. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns heisst ne Gilde...

"hat Katzen in der Hose"!

Was auch immer das aussagen soll!


----------



## Abrox (29. Dezember 2008)

Kamar schrieb:


> Gibts/gabs auf Todeswache:
> - Hordentlich aufs Maul




Die sind auf vielen Servern vertreten


----------



## Chínín (29. Dezember 2008)

WTF Mom im raiding   :-B


----------



## ogrim888 (29. Dezember 2008)

Adler_Auge schrieb:


> Nihilum.



Bingo! Mit Abstand der peinlichste ;P


----------



## ink0gnito (29. Dezember 2008)

PM9092 schrieb:


> LOL Die Gilde "xD" ist eine der besseren Gilden auf dem Realm "Anetheron" omg also aufpassen was ihr schreibt und meine Gilde heißt "CooKieS" auf welchem Realm verrat ich jetzt nicht!




Wie jetzt?Gibts dann aufs maul von der super gilde?;D


----------



## Fr34z0r (29. Dezember 2008)

"Toggo Clever Club"

Find ich bisschen Kindisch...


----------



## i_boT (29. Dezember 2008)

Fr34z0r schrieb:


> "Toggo Clever Club"
> 
> Find ich bisschen Kindisch...


sagte das kind und schaute seinen spongebob avatar an ;D


----------



## keev (29. Dezember 2008)

hast du was gegen spongebob oder was !?^^


----------



## Fantal (29. Dezember 2008)

Nautica schrieb:


> "armee der hölle"
> auf nem rp server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da war ich ma drin auf Zirkel des Cenarius wo ich noch Allianz gespielt hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber war auch nicht Lang.


----------



## FonKeY (29. Dezember 2008)

Mirek schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die "LordZ of ownaGe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das is von barlow ^^


----------



## FonKeY (29. Dezember 2008)

i_boT schrieb:


> sagte das kind und schaute seinen spongebob avatar an ;D




ownd....^^


----------



## Shizo. (29. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns gibts sowas wie :
Kann nix ,
Sturmwind Stripclub ( oder so ) ,
freunde fürs leben ,
warrios of Pvp ( und ja sp geschrieben wenns die noch gibt)
usw.^^


----------



## FonKeY (29. Dezember 2008)

XxKalimarixX schrieb:


> Mir ist das eigentlich schnuppe wie ne Gilde heißt.
> Viel peinlicher finde ich, wenn die so "schlaue" Namen benutzen ( am besten noch in latein) und nur die hälfte weiß was es heißt.




nur weil du kein latein kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (29. Dezember 2008)

Schadow Warriors "SCH" .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Enternal legende

das sind halt kiddys die kein englisch können^^


----------



## Zartek (29. Dezember 2008)

wie wärs mit 

- dÂ bLÓódY AllîAnZ  (oder so ähnlich.... total kiddy like -.-)
- Legenden von Northrend (halb englisch halb deutsch...)
- Krieger dés Lichts  (einfach mal ein sonderzeichen irgendwo hingepackt) 

mehrt fällt mir grade nicht ein^^


----------



## Tomminocka (29. Dezember 2008)

raid5 schrieb:


> meine twink gilde: Freundenhaus Ogrimmar, mit den rängen: Lude, Bitch und Freier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Dachte, dass heißt "Freudenhaus"... !
Solche "Verschreiber" sind einfach nur peinlich oder zeugen von fehlender Bildung


----------



## lakkystreik (29. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt schon schicke Namen:

Platthaun-Gang :-)


----------



## neo1986 (29. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.


Ich auch hab noch nie ein peinlichen Gildenname gesehen.


----------



## -Ratteronkel- (29. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja 
wenn ich mich noch dran richtig erinnere hies der name Hat den Größten und ich glaub auch so waren die Gildenranke aufgeteilt


----------



## Lothgar (29. Dezember 2008)

Alexstrazsas Wächter

Schurkige Schurken GmbH

mehr fallen mir im Moment ncht ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tobsen (29. Dezember 2008)

auf Tichondrius gibts "Pony Slaystation"


----------



## wertzû (29. Dezember 2008)

hm lass mich ma sehen

die gilden von ambossar (horde)

Bloodrage XD
Bodypull noch vielschlimmer


----------



## Panador (29. Dezember 2008)

Vor ein paar Tagen gesehen - Wrath of NoMercy... oh Mann.... -.- Zorn der... KeineGnade? hä?


----------



## Freelancer (29. Dezember 2008)

Nazghal schrieb:


> Nun da fällt mir nur ein:
> 
> Freelancers (Name von nem Microsoft Game sehr einfallsreich)




Freelancer bezeichnet auch einen freien Mitarbeiter alle denken immer das der Name von dem Spiel kommt was aber nicht so ist 

Als freier Mitarbeiter – auch freischaffend oder in einigen Branchen (von Engl.) Freelancer – wird eine Person bezeichnet, die für ein Unternehmen Aufträge ausführt oder Projekte betreut, ohne dabei wie ein Arbeitnehmer in das Unternehmen eingegliedert zu sein.

Nur mal so weil das mein Forenname ist und der nicht von dem Microsoft Game kommt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wizzle (29. Dezember 2008)

Ersguterjunge^^ ne Gilde die mal auf meinem Server wahr
Schrecken der Allianz, Orcmörder, Nachtelfenohrabschneider

alles schonmal gesehen^^


----------



## Aratosao (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf Durotan gabs / gibts eine Gilde namens:

"hoppa sind scheize"
einfach nur peinlich.. ( ich bin kein hopper <.< )


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (29. Dezember 2008)

gank mich und ich logg um


----------



## Aratosao (29. Dezember 2008)

Achja, und diese ganzen Gildennamen auf Latein. 3/4 der Leute in der Gilde wissen nichtmal was das heist! Ich hab echt schon soviele aus solchen Gilden gefragt .. oO


----------



## Boulvay (29. Dezember 2008)

> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.



owned! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maine- (29. Dezember 2008)

<hat eine Klobürste>

ja die gibs echt kaum zu glauben >.<


----------



## Arajaxas (29. Dezember 2008)

Hab mal vor längerer Zeit einen von der Gilde <Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen> (oder so ähnlich , weiß nichtmehr zu 100% wie es genau hieß) gesehen.


----------



## Nicolanda (29. Dezember 2008)

HoTTenToTTen
PalaHunterZ
pvptwinkgilde

Denen is au nix besseres eingefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brubanani (29. Dezember 2008)

seit wann ist die Horde böse o.O


----------



## Faenwolf (29. Dezember 2008)

Warlords of Azeroth^^


----------



## Anduris (29. Dezember 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> hab au noch ein paar peinliche gefunden von meinem alten server Dalvengyr (oder so wie ich ihn nenne: Dönerbude):
> 
> BäMDmGBäM
> 
> ...


Shiiiiiiiit!!!!!


----------



## Verdan (29. Dezember 2008)

> Heros of the Nordrend



OMFG XDDDD Gleich 3 Fehler ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo bei Nordend der deutsche Name ist.


----------



## Dragonmaker (29. Dezember 2008)

Club der alten Säcke^^


----------



## Deathspirit1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> hab au noch ein paar peinliche gefunden von meinem alten server Dalvengyr (oder so wie ich ihn nenne: Dönerbude):
> 
> BäMDmGBäM
> 
> ...



also ich finde, "Looser mit Visionen" klasse zumal wenn die gilde dann auch noch führend auf dem server.
denn ich bin der ansicht solche namen sind in vielerlei munde und dadurch steigt die mund propaganda.
was vllt dazu führt das die gilde evt. noch erfolgreicher wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf Theradras Hordensteite haben wir ne Gilde ca 10-15 Members die nennen sich

"OMG Lasergunz PhewPhew"

sorry aber wie bescheuert muss man sein, um so nen Namen zu "erfinden"


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

Mondaine schrieb:


> Auf Theradras Hordensteite haben wir ne Gilde ca 10-15 Members die nennen sich
> "OMG Lasergunz PhewPhew"
> sorry aber wie bescheuert muss man sein, um so nen Namen zu "erfinden"



der name ist ca seit 1 - 1 1/2 jahre sehr beliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondaine (29. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> der name ist ca seit 1 - 1 1/2 jahre sehr beliebt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich find den trotzdem absolut blöd, mit so nem Guildtag würde ich nicht rumlaufen wollen


----------



## Abrox (29. Dezember 2008)

"Wipen mit Stil"

^ Den find ich so bescheuert, der ist schon wieder genial


----------



## b1ubb (29. Dezember 2008)

Mondaine schrieb:


> naja ich find den trotzdem absolut blöd, mit so nem Guildtag würde ich nicht rumlaufen wollen



nunja, ne eule würde sich bestimmt freuen pewpew


----------



## Komicus (29. Dezember 2008)

Konsortium:

-Pillarboys
-Die Krasonauten
-Bootybay Beach Boys

Gildennamen die mir mal im BG begegnet sind:

-wants to buy epickrümel
-Spielt mit Lenkrad
-WayneTrain
-Arbeit Arbeit
-vom Abfalleimer (-.-)
-Kickapoo

und das war nur gestern abend^^


----------



## Tabuno (29. Dezember 2008)

Jep, man könnte von peinlichen Gildennamen einen Roman schreiben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kegelbirne (29. Dezember 2008)

Feratulix schrieb:


> Hätte da noch drei von meinem alten Server Destromath (greets):
> 
> Da wären:
> 
> ...



/leicheausgraben

Das sind die mit Abstand tollsten Namen, die ich jemals gehört hab glaub ich. Ich weiß nicht, aber "IMBA" finde ich auch nich so übel, je nachdem wie es gemeint ist. (Selbstironie ftw) 

Bei den meisten Servern stellt sich eher die frage, wieviele Gildennamen es gibt, die NICHT peinlich sind.
Die meisten klischeehaften Rollenspieler haben nun mal einen Hang zu latein oder enorm böse klingenden Wörtern, was bei 99% der Gildenersteller dann halt dooferweise in die Hose geht. Dann von mir aus tausend mal "Booty Bay Beach Club" "kann nicht spielen" oder "Paris Hilton Fanclub" als irgendwelche richtig üblen ernstgemeinten Namen. Ich glaube ich war noch nie in einer Gilde mit normalem Namen.


----------



## -Seline- (29. Dezember 2008)

Peinlich finde ich solche Gildennamen nicht. Ich muss immer darüber lachen wenn ich soetwas sehe und Leute die diese Gilden erstellen haben Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Am liebsten mag ich Namen auf spanisch oder auf latein.
Obwohl: Namen wie "Paris Hilten Panclub" oder "Bushido Chicas" sind schon peinlich aber zb "Krümelarmee", "Garde der Rechtschaffenheit" oder "Allianz versichert" hat schon etwas.


----------



## Camô (29. Dezember 2008)

Fungilde auf Aszhara mit ein paar Gildenkollegen: (nur Tauren)

Homogenisierte Milch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (29. Dezember 2008)

Nekramcruun schrieb:


> [...]
> Hordentlich aufs Maul


...die Gilde hab ich bisher ernsthaft auf JEDEM Server gesehen auf dem ich gespielt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was ich echt cool fand, die Gilde hat sich aber umbenannt (in Dark Legend, auch nicht viel besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):
Die Herrscher über WoW.
Klasse.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (29. Dezember 2008)

Wie heißen denn eure Gilden so?

Bei vielen Namen die ich hier lese weiß ich beim besten willen nicht warum die peinlich sein sollen bzw. wer legt überhaupt fest was peinlich ist? Nur wenns den Betrachter peinlich berührt heißt das noch lange nicht das es auch peinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele spielen eben aus spass an der freud - und die in den Gilden sind, finden diese Namen mit Sicherheit nicht peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Provieh (29. Dezember 2008)

Jegliche Sachen ala. The evil Knights => PEINLICH!
Ich mein, wems gefällt aber ich finds einfach peinlich ... 

Würde man Proll-Gilden miteinschließen hätt ich ne lange Liste


----------



## Makalvian (29. Dezember 2008)

Schwaig_Bub schrieb:


> Wie heißen denn eure Gilden so?



früher wars Affen mit Waffen mit Twinkgilde Bären mit Gewehren und jetzt heißen se ca seit nem Jahr Enterpainment fand se beide witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und am schelchtesten Ef Bi Ei


----------



## Focht (29. Dezember 2008)

also die Peinlichkeit liegt im Auge des Betrachters sag ich nur....

...bei mir liegt sie wenn bei dem Namen Dark Party of Horde


----------



## Nicglush (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf Nefarian Ally
"KiLlOrY frumm auta Spejs" (ich glaube so geschrieben)

Der Wappenrock lila mit weißem Herz inner Mitte xD.  Daran sieht man wenigstens, dass sies selber nich ernst nehmen^^


----------



## Caps-lock (29. Dezember 2008)

Ambossar Ally
Worriers of azeroth <- genau so geschrieben ^^
Naja vielleicht machen sie sich auch nur einfach den ganzen Tag sorgen, wer weiß


----------



## Markagroth (29. Dezember 2008)

Fanboy von Markagroth

(Ich habe nichts mit der Gilde zu tun)


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Dezember 2008)

Peinlich find ich alles mit "Orden/Ritter/Rächer" oder sonst son Kram, total überflüssig. - Sonst ein Peinlichkeit auch immer ne Sache von Selbstbewusstsein, ich finds dämlich aber wers mag.


----------



## Haebbaert (29. Dezember 2008)

also am peinlichsten sind: Tempelritter(Horde), oder auch Schwerter von Azeroth(Allianz) xD


----------



## Karius (29. Dezember 2008)

Wurde hier <stole my bus seat> schon erwähnt? Char Name "Rosa Parks"

Gab nen riesen Aufschrei deswegen.


----------



## Apfelbrot (29. Dezember 2008)

-<Playername>
      ist afk

-Kanalreinigung UC


-Wolle Rose kaufe

-<Playername>
      ist lol


----------



## JainSza (29. Dezember 2008)

Emogirls ( hoffe das wurde auf den ganzen Seiten noch nicht genannt)


----------



## Iodun (29. Dezember 2008)

die liste dummer gildennamen wird nie enden^^


----------



## Exili (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem P-Server wo ich spiele gibs es:

-Höllenhunde (xD)

-Nachtwache


----------



## Absynthia (29. Dezember 2008)

[Hellcome to Heaven]
oder
[Hordentlich aufs Maul]


.... naja gut, ich find sie geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carisha (29. Dezember 2008)

Xarlas schrieb:


> Tote Kekse krümeln nicht




Der Name ist so witzig, dass er schon gut ist.   
Ich find ihn klasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vaubeh (29. Dezember 2008)

hhhhmmm TRASH MOBS auf Dalvengyr kenn ich oder Helden in Piyamas oder so bin ja schon lange weg von dem server  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vaubeh (29. Dezember 2008)

SCHACHCLUB STORMWIND gabs mal auf Der Rat von Dalaran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Ohne Hände keine Kekse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Heroes of Silvermoon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Bratwurst der Finsternis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
-Die lieben Onkelz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (29. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns gabs mal eine Gilde für PvP-Twinks, die hieß: NiNeTeEn FoR eVa (mit genau der Großschreibung)

Wirklich peinlich sowas.


----------



## Kathandus (29. Dezember 2008)

Allies im Wunderland

Oo

WTF!?^^


----------



## Illian1887 (29. Dezember 2008)

*VOLL SCHNECKE* -.-^ Naja sind ja PvPler das muss ja so sein ^^


----------



## .Blôôdy. (29. Dezember 2008)

Meine Gilde heist <Viva la Bavaria> naja ich finde es nicht peinlich aber viele andere wispern mich an und dsagen das ist es was sagt ihr dazu? *gg*


----------



## Loniana (29. Dezember 2008)

Die "Kellerkinder" fand ich voll daneben....

"Alliekiller "
und vor allem die mit den Schreibfehlern drin^^


----------



## Lo1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Auf meinem Server gibt es die Gilden:

switch reloaded
Zorn Der Drachen Tränen


----------



## LordNero (29. Dezember 2008)

Na ich finde den Namen jetzt nicht peinlich oder so aber die Gilde in der momentan bin heiß <Gangbäm> und unser Gilden-Bankchar heißt Gangbänk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angelkizz (29. Dezember 2008)

also auf blutkessel gibt es eine die heisst : new crits on the block ...

find ich iwie seltsam den namen aba auch lustig ...

btw wer´s nit kennt .. is ne anlehnung an die boygrp new kids on the block


----------



## Aralonus (29. Dezember 2008)

Bonez of the Ping.... naja, Zufallsgenerator ftw!
-,,-


----------



## Banload (29. Dezember 2008)

<drehen>
<Der Ring des Wassers>
<Bukkake> (banned)
<MeOW>
<eatmyshorts>
<Tafelecke> -.-
<Pwnostah>
<pew pew mashine in popo> jaa gabs mal so S4 leecher bc zeiten
<mit ohne scharf> (find ich geil)
<kritäd>
<Beschützer *Realmname*>
<This is China> (hat style)
<lass den stecken stecken>


----------



## tobirus (29. Dezember 2008)

frontal nation
hab gehört ist ne französische rassistische bande


----------



## Mechalikus (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja auf Nera Gibt es die gilde >Your mother is my Daily<


----------



## EisblockError (30. Dezember 2008)

<Begleiter von Hiroy>

Der is genial


----------



## EisblockError (30. Dezember 2008)

Apropro Nihilum, es gibt:
163 Leute die so heissen,
2 Arenateams
und 121 Gilden
Das is erbärmlich und peinlich


----------



## Narisa (30. Dezember 2008)

Sehr Originell find ich ja:

"Schubst Kühe bei Nacht"

"Ohne Mampf kein Kampf"

sehr herrlich ist aber auch noch

"Die Lootlegion" (Kleines Pendant zur Gilde "Die Blutlegion" auf dem Server Zirkel des Cenarius)


"Arthas nach Maß" - gibt es leider nicht mehr. Wie hieß der Anfüher? richtig, er hieß Ârthás


----------



## EisblockError (30. Dezember 2008)

<Shadows of the Dark>

lol?

<Devil Midnight>   ahaaa...

die beste ist aber: 

<Dust2 Fanatiker>  das is mein favorit^^


----------



## Justus24 (30. Dezember 2008)

Furchtbarster Namen den ich je gesehn hab ist : KOMM EINZELKAMPF ... das ist sowas von bescheurt ... ehrlich da sitzen dann irgendwelche leute die nicht wissen wo sie mit ihrem Testosteron hin sollen ... argh ... egal ich flam nit weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## T!tania (30. Dezember 2008)

Was bei Gildennamen allgemein peinlich ist, sind schlicht und einfach Tippfehler. Man muß den Namen beim Gründen ein einziges Mal eintippen, da sollte man schon die Zeit haben, nochmal nachzuschauen ob es auch richtig geschrieben ist. Und wenn ihr mich fragt sollte man auch ab und zu mal am Wortanfang die Shift-Taste benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (30. Dezember 2008)

<Schneidern is was für Frauen>

und fühlen sich toll , hahaha..

<Alien Freaks>

o.O so heisst mein Clan^^

<Das Real A Team>

was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Polxx (30. Dezember 2008)

My Other Ride is Your Mum!


----------



## Darerus (30. Dezember 2008)

@EisblockError
 Kennst du etwa nicht das A Team ???



also bei uns gibts sowas wie

"Betrunkene Eichhörnchen"

"Rentner on Tour"                   (schon lange nichts mehr von denen gehört, denke mal die gibbet nicht mehr)


----------



## vivastinkt6666 (30. Dezember 2008)

ist am leechen,your mom is my daily und superhirnclub


----------



## Shizo. (30. Dezember 2008)

< Noobs United >


----------



## Shizo. (30. Dezember 2008)

5H4DOW-M4N schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In so einer war mein Twink mal^^


----------



## Humbalumba (30. Dezember 2008)

hehe

Auf Festung der Stürme ( ja ,das is der langsamste server ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

):

<eXalted with ur Mum>

<GEH WEITER ICH DROP NIX>

<hat die ID vernappt>

und mit großem Peinlichkeits-Faktor

<Order of Nightmare>


----------



## EisblockError (30. Dezember 2008)

Darerus schrieb:


> @EisblockError
> Kennst du etwa nicht das A Team ???
> 
> 
> ...



Jo aber real a team  , naja


----------



## the Huntress (30. Dezember 2008)

Hordecore Pwnographie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mandy01 (30. Dezember 2008)

Sackhaare von Thrall  ;P


----------



## Komicus (30. Dezember 2008)

Konsortium: noobstyle Records na als fungilde kann man das annehmen^^


----------



## Vench (30. Dezember 2008)

Dawn of Destiny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lol


----------



## Lepragnom (30. Dezember 2008)

Thralls Elite Ninjas
vor 2 oder 3 Jahren auf "Die Arguswacht"


----------



## Muggu (30. Dezember 2008)

also auf taerar gibts

-UggaUggaBanana

-MAGECHTKEINER

-is vogelfrei

-is bös

-after kill we chill

-twinkgilde einer ehemaligen gilde heißt <obstkuchus> O.o

mehr fallen mir jetzt spontan nicht ein bis dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BrdDaSram (30. Dezember 2008)

Muggu schrieb:


> also auf taerar gibts
> 
> 
> -MAGECHTKEINER



Da  seh ich ein paar oft im BG xD
Naja nich gerade der genialste Gildennamen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soul6 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hy
nette Versionen sind z.b.:

"RumsBumsHaudraufJungs"  (so ungefähr^^)
oder meine Lieblinge die
"Baumschmuser"

lg
randy




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Dezember 2008)

The Crokillers
Legends of Lights
Licht of the Kings

Allianz Dalvengyr


----------



## Sintina-Kil'jeaden (30. Dezember 2008)

Heros of the *elemets* <-- Schreibfehler, so hieß mal ne Gilde auf unserm Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincious (30. Dezember 2008)

Bewahrer des Eises (Sinn?)


----------



## Georan (30. Dezember 2008)

bei uns gibts: Orden der Todesritter

argh ich find sowas sau peinlich


----------



## LingLing85 (30. Dezember 2008)

Man beachte bitte nun die Rechschreibung:

"Bränende Legion"

Heute entdeckt...


----------



## JoLasca (30. Dezember 2008)

"Discoschnitzel"  (auf Norgannon)


----------



## Slayed (30. Dezember 2008)

ShadowKingZ   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ratrix (30. Dezember 2008)

... Lords of death


... The lichkings


...Die rache illidans


Echt peinlich seine Gilde so zu nennen


MFG Ratrix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zwerg77 (30. Dezember 2008)

ich ken tolle gildennamen wie:

Epic Lolz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Horden Sterbehilfe   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allianz May Cry     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (30. Dezember 2008)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Lol da fehlt ja nur noch Bushido und frinds ^^. (Metal for ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab ne gilde bushidoz homiez (oder wars ein anderer rapper kp sry) (natürlich das s immer durch ein z ersetzt da kommen sich die kiddys "pöser" vor xD)
P.S. mag house zwar lieber aber besser metal als HipHop (mal sehen wieviel mails ich morgen mit "ey ich weiz wo dein hauz wohnt" in meinem buffed postfach habe xD


----------



## Narulein (30. Dezember 2008)

LeeTNooBSchooLBusDriver


----------



## ExeCRutR (30. Dezember 2008)

Crit HappenZ


----------



## M3g4s (30. Dezember 2008)

Narisa schrieb:


> Sehr Originell find ich ja:
> 
> "Schubst Kühe bei Nacht"
> 
> ...



Ohne Mampf kein Kampf gibt es auch Forscherliga auch


----------



## haukii (30. Dezember 2008)

goodfellas


----------



## Grimdhoul (30. Dezember 2008)

Gurubashi Raiders


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (30. Dezember 2008)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> (mal sehen wieviel mails ich morgen mit "ey ich weiz wo dein hauz wohnt" in meinem buffed postfach habe xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

besser gehts nimmer.

btt. hatte auf zulu früher eine gilde gesehen, die nannten sich "nen klumpen im pudding" oder eine andere "wasser schwimmt gut". peinlich fande ich sie nicht, eher originell.


----------



## realten (30. Dezember 2008)

Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig


----------



## ForTheWin94 (30. Dezember 2008)

also ich find [Hinga Dinga Dorgen] geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tigo (30. Dezember 2008)

naja ich kann auch paar namen aus meine server sagen: z.B "roxxorusboxxors" "the bloody dogs" oder "born tobe horde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oboe (30. Dezember 2008)

bester ist

wwasdssd LOL I CANT MOVE

schlechtester ist

one for all


----------



## Hauke-Malfurion (30. Dezember 2008)

was auch nervt ist       

>Charaktername>..is imba          oder                       >Charaktername<...is the best  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exili (30. Dezember 2008)

heute hab ich

-GoDzArMy

gesehen..auch voll peinlich


----------



## gammlig (30. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gabs auf malfurion die YipYips und Yip Yips reloaded ... wie dämlich muss man sein ? .. btw .. hartz V betatester is genial ! xD

ausserdem dämlich . <BFO Bomben für Opfer> 

SÄMTLICHE CSI XYZ bullshittereien xD

und sowieso an der spitze : bandnamen ... und dann auch noch von crap bands >.<

seis Distrubed 
Abba oder whatever .. gibbet alles .. traurig aber wahr


----------



## MrEyeBallz (30. Dezember 2008)

"ANGRIFF TODESRITTER" Nera'thor... bitter... echt bitter... :/


----------



## Jaq (30. Dezember 2008)

Hier mal ein Tribut an Fee von Malygos! Seine Gilden waren:

- hat grosse Hupen
- trägt rosa Unterwäsche

Er war damit ne Serverübergreifende Bereicherung ^^

Btw gibts noch: Booty Bay Beachgirls, Undercity Badeverein (find ich bis jetzt alles noch ganz ok)

Und das SCHLIMMSTE EVER: Armee of Malygos!!! (Nicht nur, dass da nonskiller-Kiddys drin waren, nein! Schauts noch mal an!)

Grüsse

Euer Jaq


----------



## Tiberiah (30. Dezember 2008)

hab mir jetzt nicht alle 64 seiten durchgelesen, daher mal vorweg sorry, falls die schon gepostet wurden^^


madmortem allianz seite:

[insert char name] isst gerne Sauerkraut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CSI Madmortem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aldi ehrfürchtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HordeCrusher (30. Dezember 2008)

earth defence control!
auf malle!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (30. Dezember 2008)

OMFGLOFMAOLOLROFLOMFG

so oder so ähnlich früher mal auf Arygos gesehen zoggen aber jetzt kein WOW mehr


----------



## sp4rkl3z (30. Dezember 2008)

Ich find die LICHTREBELLEN auf Kargath... naja, bescheiden.
Für was rebellieren die? Für das Licht, gegen das Licht? Oder gar gegen etwas viel wichtigeres?
Keiner kommt dahinter, an ihrer Spielweisse erkennt man es auch nicht, einige sind "gut" andere müssen nicht erwähnt werden. Sind wohl selber zwei gespalltet... die einen sind der dunklen und die anderen der hellen Seite des Lichts verfallen.


----------



## El Homer (30. Dezember 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> Ich find die LICHTREBELLEN auf Kargath... naja, bescheiden.
> Für was rebellieren die? Für das Licht, gegen das Licht? Oder gar gegen etwas viel wichtigeres?
> Keiner kommt dahinter, an ihrer Spielweisse erkennt man es auch nicht, einige sind "gut" andere müssen nicht erwähnt werden. Sind wohl selber zwei gespalltet... die einen sind der dunklen und die anderen der hellen Seite des Lichts verfallen.


Is doch logisch denk mal an WoW spielende Kellerkinder, haben die in ihren Kellern (oder sehr dunklen Zimmern) etwa Licht ? Nein
Und wenn Muddi reinkommt und den Vorhang (Tür) aufmacht wird gefaucht und schnell unters Bett ghuscht damit die empfindlich ZoggerHaut niocht geschädigt wird ^^


----------



## LouisVanGeest (30. Dezember 2008)

bei uns gibts die "Shadowwarriors of Light" xD


----------



## Greshnak (30. Dezember 2008)

alle die klein geschrieben sind so von wegen einfach schnell erstellen

gilden wie:
the shadowdeaths


----------



## Böhser_Onkel (30. Dezember 2008)

Darerus schrieb:


> @EisblockError
> Kennst du etwa nicht das A Team ???



Wollt's gerade sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .Wer bitte kennt das A-Team nicht ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (30. Dezember 2008)

Dark Templar (ja mit A) und Dark Phönix auf dem Kult der Verdammten


----------



## Maror der Superschami (30. Dezember 2008)

Auf Malygos:

-deadly PVP monkees

-ugly

-Die geistig Verwirrten

-Unheimlich fieser Haufen

-Teufels Krieger


----------



## Seronema (30. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Dark Templar (ja mit A) und Dark Phönix auf dem Kult der Verdammten




Ich erkenn das Problem nicht Oo

Templer wird im Englischen mit A geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Phönix dagegen mit oe


----------



## Renai (30. Dezember 2008)

Was auch gar nicht geht "LACHEND IN DIE KREISSÄGE" 

Könnt ihr auf Malfurion finden.


----------



## PTK (30. Dezember 2008)

Novus Exordium auf Garrosh.. wobei nicht nur der Name peinlich ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KirstentatjanaL (30. Dezember 2008)

Pink Angels und um es ganz schlimm zu sehen. War ein Kerl der mit diesem Gildennamen herumgelaufen ist.


----------



## Xcute (30. Dezember 2008)

So mal ein paar peinliche Gildennamen von Anetheron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- ist imba
- ist böse
- ist verwirrt
und sämtliche andere "ist blablablubb" Gilden
noch zwei Favoriten von mir

- your mom is my daily 
- I crit on my first date

nicht zu vergessen

- Gimperium Legosteine (bezieht sich eindeutig auf Imperium Legionis wobei ich gestehen muss die geänderte Version war zu anfangs schon irgendwie lustig^^)

Edit: ---> In Love with Hello Kitty 
MFG Xcute


----------



## Daxwood (31. Dezember 2008)

Neulich erst gesehen:

Deathritteer
>Killerkekse der Nacht<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (31. Dezember 2008)

im bg ist mir mal ein warlock von der gilde "blumenkohl an der knospe" über den weg gelaufen. wurden die "mädels" schon erwähnt?


----------



## -Thunderblade- (31. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ein typischer Blubb-Post.

9 Wörter auf 2 Zeilen verteilt *aber Hauptsache 2 smileys inside*...


----------



## honduras (1. Januar 2009)

In IF ist mir grad n Pala über den Weg gelaufen der in der Gilde "OMG ICECREAMTRUCK BRB" war...


----------



## Ohmnia (1. Januar 2009)

Weiss nicht ob's peinlich ist.. auf jedenfall witzig^^


Gilde: <Begleiter von Dir>

Sah zum totlachen aus..

Richtig peinlich fand ich auf Todeswache

<Make milk not moocraft>

Beide Gilden wurden gelöscht oder mit Gewalt von nem GM umbenannt..

und auf Nachtwache

(Sinn des Gildennamens blieb mir noch Fern, auch ohne Grammatikfehler sinnfrei^^)

Godfather makes warcrys


----------



## Solvâr (1. Januar 2009)

"Die guteste gilde" (da erkennt man was WoW aus manchen gemacht hat)


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

da war mal wer in arathi(bg) mit dem g.namen *Muttermilch Trinker*   ^^


----------



## Medulla (12. Februar 2009)

ich liebe es hier rum zu stöbern und über einige namen muss ich doch herzlich lachen, naja, was der eine geil findet ist für den anderen schon peinlich, hm, steh doch so einigen zwiespältig gegenüber, kann mich z. B. über <Kuhschubsklan> totlachen und bin dabei gleichzeitig peinlich berührt, finde <Wants to buy epic Kekse>   so nichts sagend, aber naja, war mal in der Gilde <CritvonHinten> und find den namen echt dämmlich...

tja zum Thema Latein, hab mich immer gefreut Taurenkühe oder weibliche Orks in <Adipositaspamagna> zu sehen... aber zum glück ist für die meisten gildennamen mein latein so mies das ich oft nicht weiß inwieweit das jetzt inkorekt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das meiste was so pseudo RP technisch daher kommt ist irgendwie grenzwertig, siehe signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber stört nicht soo stark wie jetzt gewollt lustige ( ...ist blablabla)  oder beleidigende (deine mudda lässt grüßen) oder rassistische namen, echt klasse so was, daumen hoch!

zu der Rosa Parks sache hab ich mir noch keine meinung gebildet, aber irgendwie mutig...

edith 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu DIE EINZELKÄMPFER xD auf Proudmoor, da war ich gern drin, hatten halt alle keine Lust zu Classic zeiten als  gildenlose 60er rumzulaufen und alle paar minuten angewhispert zu werden ob man nicht irgendeiner Gilde beitreten möchte...


----------



## Latharíl (12. Februar 2009)

allygilde "ängel of..." den rest hab ich vergessen, aber des ängel blieb iwi hängen...


----------



## Kankru (12. Februar 2009)

Geht auf Blackhand auf Alliseite, da sind die behindstern! xD

Am 2. schlimmsten sind die "G I L D E N"


----------



## Escalion (12. Februar 2009)

Mein Hordi-Bankchar hat mal um der Dauernerverei zu entgehen blind eine Satzung unterschrieben und fand sich dann in der Gilde "Hordentlich aufs Mauel" wieder.

Ja. 

Mauel.

Mit E.

Ich hab drei Tage gelacht bis sich die Gilde wieder aufgelöst hatte.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Februar 2009)

Zehn Palas im Raid und "Der Eisbrocken" find ich nicht peinlich aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greg09 (15. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde die gilde "Fun is all I need" (auf lothar) ziemlich peinlich


----------



## healyeah666 (15. Februar 2009)

Lexort schrieb:


> Gerade bei FliegendesSuizidkommando würde ich eher auf etwas älter tippen, Das Leben des Brian seh ich nicht unbedingt als Kiddiefilm.


*hust* ich bin 14 und ich kenn den obwohl ich dir auch rechtgeben muss da das viele in meinem alter nicht kennen
und bei bescheuerten gildennamen:
CSI Sturmwind oder CSI Ogrimmar 
und bei Hordentlich aufs Mauel denk ich gerade an die erste gilde in der ich mal war die hieß so ähnlich


----------



## nemø (15. Februar 2009)

<ist kein Farmer>
is eigentlich cool


----------



## hackle (15. Februar 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...




nur so nebnbei es gibt auch ne band die deveils reject heist^^


----------



## m0ch3n (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es lustig, dass Leute sich über Gildennamen lustig machen und dann deren namen lese........ xD


----------



## SeucheV0gL (15. Februar 2009)

Meine Bankchargilde -> ..... zeigt alles für Gold

Meine Twinkgilde -> ..... hat die Hand im Schritt


----------



## M3g4s (15. Februar 2009)

-Rache Engel der Horde

-THRALS ANGELS ELITE

-DIE ALLIANZ STINKT

-Alianz Elite


----------



## Aratosao (15. Februar 2009)

-Thunderblade- schrieb:


> Ein typischer Blubb-Post.
> 
> 9 Wörter auf 2 Zeilen verteilt *aber Hauptsache 2 smileys inside*...


Wer ist Blubb?
Sagt mir nichts der Name..

Achja. Peinlich und Lustig zugleich: "Hartz Fear" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PvP Gilde Durotan.


----------



## Aratosao (15. Februar 2009)

honduras schrieb:


> In IF ist mir grad n Pala über den Weg gelaufen der in der Gilde "OMG ICECREAMTRUCK BRB" war...


Genial! Da will ich rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellesfb (15. Februar 2009)

m0ch3n schrieb:


> Ich finde es lustig, dass Leute sich über Gildennamen lustig machen und dann deren namen lese........ xD




naja der name is ja auch ma...


aber die schlimmsten Gildennamen sind die mit "Armee des ..." meistens nur Idioten ( Durotan "Armee des Lichtkönigs xD --> Megadeppen)


----------



## DeAm0n24 (15. Februar 2009)

Die Krosse Krabbe
IMBAFruchtZwerge
Schlafmützen
Die Morgenmuffel 
Lachend in die Kreissäge


----------



## Fresco (15. Februar 2009)

Auf Madmortem hißt eine Gilde Die Ultralolis^^


----------



## Ghost305 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde sone namen wie Ist Imba, Hats drauf, Killt dich und diese ganze kiddyscheiße die find ich peinlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghoreon (15. Februar 2009)

PM9092 schrieb:


> LOL Die Gilde "xD" ist eine der besseren Gilden auf dem Realm "Anetheron" omg also aufpassen was ihr schreibt und meine Gilde heißt "CooKieS" auf welchem Realm verrat ich jetzt nicht!



Und weils irgendwo ne gute Gilde sein soll, muss man "aufpassen, was man schreibt"?? Man kann den Namen ja trotzdem blöd finden (wobei ich ihn eher neutral sehe, weder besonders blöd noch besonders gut)...

Ich find grundsätzlich Gildennamen mit wildem Englisch-Deutsch-Mix peinlich, sowas wie (frei erfunden) "Crusaders der burning hand" oder son Quatsch, Ihr wisst was ich meine^^


----------



## Rakyo (15. Februar 2009)

- your mom is my daily
- GEH WEITER ICH DROPP NIX
- teH LoL patrOl (omg-.-)
- Lachend in die Kreissäge


----------



## SchnitzelDX (15. Februar 2009)

bei uns gibt es eine Hordengilde die nennt sich "Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi" den namen finde ich uch Krank!


----------



## Yêjar (15. Februar 2009)

Krosse krabbe>
 omg ich mein das spiel ist zwar ab 12 aber spongebob  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keksautomat (15. Februar 2009)

Mein Kumpel hat ne Gilde, die sich "PG sucht RL Freundin" nennt. ^^


----------



## Soulstryker (15. Februar 2009)

Ich will nicht sagen das der Gildennamen Peinlich ist aber hardt isses auf jedenfall

---->IRAQ ist ein PVP server<-----

Ich musste ja kurzzeitig schmunzlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (15. Februar 2009)

Auf Kargath gibt es:

<Warriors of Darkness> mit diversen Akzenten ´`^ etc.
<Armee of Darkness>
<Aggro Berliner>     <- Da muss ich nicht mehr zu sagen oder? 
<Just Skill for Epix>

und sonst noch alles was Warriors, Armee, Krieger, Darkness, Death, Gods oder Warlords im Namen hat...

wahh hab KDL vergessen: Kinder des Lichts


@ Vorposter: Toll was du so für Einfälle hast, laut armory gibts <IRAQ ist ein PVP server> nicht...hauptsache spam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soulstryker (15. Februar 2009)

@ Vorposter, meinste die GM´S lassen den namen lange zu Oo nein und ich möchte nicht nur sinnlos spammen aber danke für die Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Liberiana (15. Februar 2009)

<Fear Dot Com> Hexer-Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noobhammer (15. Februar 2009)

chuck norris fan club 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2009)

"Fussball"
--Ja k, den Namen gibt es nicht^^aber als Gnomengildenname wäre es schon witzig oder?^^--

Unsere Gilde heisst Noctum


----------



## Xordon (15. Februar 2009)

Ich finde auch Deutsch-Englisch-Gemisch ganz schlimm. Beispiel:
"Caught a Pinguin"
Obwohl das nun auch so oder so keinen Sinn macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabulon (15. Februar 2009)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> "[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".



ololol der war gut


----------



## judgmentday (15. Februar 2009)

hi hi .. also bei uns gab es ...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*lichkings untergang*

*arthas armee*

*die dorfproleten* 

*i dont heal u* 

jo um nur einige wenige zu nennen leide bin ich wohl auf dem größten kiddie server .. naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuschel21 (15. Februar 2009)

SK Gaming auf meinem server das ist so dumm


----------



## Monsterwarri (15. Februar 2009)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> "[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".



Der war gut :-)

Meines Erachtens sind die "Schattenritter" auf unserem Server die unangefochtene Spitze.

Bei Armee of Darkness musste ich tatsächlich lachen, wieso versteht sich, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LeetoN2k (15. Februar 2009)

Shadow Warrior
Lights of Darkness
Knights of the Storm
Hölle auf Erden
Blutkrieger

-_-


----------



## DominikS1992 (15. Februar 2009)

"ZIEGELSTEINS INS FACE" is auch net schlecht...


----------



## Whitelynn (15. Februar 2009)

Auf Lordaeron heißt eine Gilde "Guano", das ist ne Gilde wo ich nie drin sein möchte wer will schon in einer Gilde sein die heißt wie Vogelschieße.


----------



## Vacharde (15. Februar 2009)

Bei uns auf dem Server heißt eine Gilde "Kreu*t*zritter" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noforgiveness (15. Februar 2009)

Am besten sind eh 'The Deathlords' auf Frostmourne.
Und zur Krönung ham die da nen Schurken der 'Deathrouge' heißt.


----------



## Plato0n (15. Februar 2009)

mmh habs noch nie gesehen, wäre aber supercooler name finde ich. 
ne Gilde die größtenteils aus tauren besteht oder zumindestens in führungspositionen von welchen besetzt ist und man nennt sie dann:

* isst gerne Kuh * 

also ich fänd es witzig und wprde wohl lachend aufem bg-boden liegen wenn mir so nen taure entgegenkommt^^


----------



## Manaori (15. Februar 2009)

Allianzgilde auf dem Mithrilorden: "Hüter der Eichhörnchen" 

Ansonsten.. ein Twink von mir war mal in einer Gilde namens "ThInK pInk" 
Ansonsten... ignorier ich die meisten, sind ja absolut dämliche dabei.. leider auch auf RP-servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berzerka (15. Februar 2009)

spontan fällt mir ein:
Bund der Lords of War
Elitekommando der Alianz
wwad LOL I CAN'T MOVE (anfangs noch ganz witzig, hat sich aber zu stark verbreitet und nervt einfach nur noch)
ur mom is my daily
get in van i have candy
ist <insert anything here>

ließe sich sicherlich noch fortsetzen


----------



## Carnage88 (16. Februar 2009)

mh ich kenne da ne gilde die auhc größtens tauren sind 

- die kuhlen kälber 

find ich aber schon wieder n bishcen lustig ^^

und natürlich die gilde in der ich ne woche lang war zu meiner anfangszeit 

TUSCH 

- die killer

^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (16. Februar 2009)

Whitelynn schrieb:


> Auf Lordaeron heißt eine Gilde "Guano", das ist ne Gilde wo ich nie drin sein möchte wer will schon in einer Gilde sein die heißt wie Vogelschieße.



Klugscheiss: guano ist eigentlich fledermausscheiße^^

um nich ganz ins ot abzudriften: bei uns gibts: Nette rehe retten, ein schönes acronym 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kekse inc. find ich auch ganz witzig, oder rent a hero


----------



## Gosi (16. Februar 2009)

HordeCrusher schrieb:


> earth defence control!
> auf malle!
> 
> 
> ...


earth defence force, oder?
peinlich undso: Hordecrusher :>


----------



## Einar (16. Februar 2009)

"Red Devil's"
"PVP Zusammenhalt" <-- Wenn es wenigstens stimmen würde...
"Light of Shadows", "Shadow of Light" und all der Schwachsinn.


----------



## EyeofSauron (16. Februar 2009)

elnar spielst du auf anetheron?^^


----------



## Kukuderdudu (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich glaube eher Huntara ist ein Kiddy.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt jedenfalls aus den Antworten heraus...es sind zum Teil lustige Gildennamen und bei uns auf dem Server ist z.B. Azeroths Plage eine top Gilde zu TBC Zeiten gewesen und die haben auch nur ü18 aufgenommen. Ich finde man sollte das ganze lockerer sehen und den "Fred" nicht peinliche Gildennamen, sondern Lustige Gildennamen nennen.

So long kuku

PS: Hordentlich aufs Maul,Alarm im Darm,Allys im Wunderland,Schmatzende Eulen,Daemmerwaldklinik.


----------



## aldak (16. Februar 2009)

Champions of Warcraft-.-


----------



## Areson (16. Februar 2009)

"Warum liegt denn da Stroh"


Man hab ich gelacht, als ich den Namen das erste mal gesehen habe. Richtig lustig ist es aber erst wenn man weiß, was für eine Bedeutung der Satz hat.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (16. Februar 2009)

bei uns gibt es ne Gilde mit den name "Alte Säcke eV"^^


----------



## Cypress2308 (12. März 2009)

- Handel an (??)
- Kill mich undich logg um (man beachte "undich")
- Affenjungs INC (die mögen zwar gut sein aber peinlich ist der name trotzdem)


----------



## DK Daargruu (12. März 2009)

auf Gilneas - Horde:

blood d*ue*ngons - 26 mitglieder

meinten vielleicht dungeons


----------



## Kutay (13. März 2009)

Die ist auch gut   " THE DOENERMINATORS "  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trackman (13. März 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> Klugscheiss: guano ist eigentlich fledermausscheiße^^
> 
> um nich ganz ins ot abzudriften: bei uns gibts: Nette rehe retten, ein schönes acronym
> 
> ...




nur weil manche den namen guano das erste mal in verbindung mit einer quest im brachland gehört haben muß es nicht von den dortigen fledermäusen stammen.

Der Begriff Guano bzw. "Huanu" kommt aus der Inka-Sprache Quechua und bedeutet Dung. Er wurde erstmals für die Exkremente von Seevögeln benutzt, die auf Inseln vor der peruanischen Küste leben. Es gibt auch andere Ausscheidungen von anderen Tierarten, worauf man den Begriff auch anwendet, wie z.B. Fledermaus-Guano oder Robben-Guano.

quelle: Guano


----------



## katzaa (13. März 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> - Kill mich undich logg um (man beachte "undich")


<kill mich und ich log um> oder so gabs bei uns auch mal oder so, wenn ich mich recht erinner 

was ziemlich bloedes ist auch:
<war blood> ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
<WAR KINGS> 
<Painful Death>
<PvP Positiv> (hohoho...)

<Thundervoice of Death>  ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )


----------



## Machat (13. März 2009)

noch nicht gesehen, wollte ich aber schon immer mal sehen, hatte selber jedoch keine Zeit oder Lust dazu:

<Gastwirt>


----------



## Baggerfahrer (13. März 2009)

Gestern auf nem RP Server gesehn, wo ich früher gespielt hab:


"Müslignome".... ?


----------



## boneart (13. März 2009)

Auf Blackhand finden auch einige recht peinliche Gildennamen.
Hier die Besten mit Begründung:

"CHILDRENS OF REVOLUTION"
1. sind mal Gildennamen die in Versalien (Großbuchstaben) geschrieben sind einfach panne.
2. ist das "s" am Ende von "CHILDRENS" auch recht übel, da "children" (Kinder) schon der plural von "child" (Kind) ist.
3. ist das Gesamtkonstrukt des Namen irgendwie,..   ... ohne Worte ...

"The Legends of Azeroths"
1. eine Möglichkeit es richtig zu schreiben wäre "The Legends of Azeroth"
2. eine andere Möglichkeit es richtig zu schreiben wäre "Azeroths Legends"
3. AUGENKREBS... Man sagt ja auch entweder "deutschlands Nationalmannschaft" oder "die Nationalmannschaft von Deutschland".
Ich kann nicht hundertprozentig erklären warum,.. Aber mein Sprachgefühl verrät mir, dass alles Andere modernem Kommunikationsbrei entspringt.

"Final Strikers"
Übersetzen wir mal beide Wörter mit ihrem naheliegenden deutschen Pendant.
1. "Final" - letzte, letztendlich, endgültig (u.v.m)
2. "Strikers" bzw. die Einzahl "Striker" - der Streikende, streikender Arbeiter, die Gegenplatte (tech.), der Schlagbolzen tech.), der Schließbügel tech.), der Stürmer (Sport (Fußball))
Ich weiss ja nicht, was das werden sollte, aber spielt doch einfach mal einige Wortkombinationen durch und fragt Euch, ob das nicht ein Gesellschaftsspiel von Ravensburger werden könnte:
"Endgültige Schlagbolzen"
"Letztendliche Gegenplatte"
"Letzte Stürmer"
Wahrscheinlich wollte der Ersteller (womöglich ein 12-Jähriger oder so) etwas in dieser Art schaffen: "Absolute Schläger(typen)"
Schon scheisse, wenn man die Schule abbricht, bevor sie richtig beginnt...

Wenn mir noch welche einfallen bzw. ich noch welche finde, werde ich mich noch mal auslassen.

Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch allen noch viel Spaß


----------



## Galjun (13. März 2009)

Zuls Armee
Das die GM's da noch nichts gemacht haben versteht auch keiner.

LEGION DER VERDAMMTEN (CAPS LOCK FTW!!!!)
Einfach nur Kiddy. Gildenmeister ist ein 19Järiges Kind der eh nicht normal im Kopf ist.


----------



## JahuWaldi (13. März 2009)

Auf Mal'Ganis:

<Inglourius Bastards>

kA warum es die noch geben darf; ich musste meinen Main RobinsonHuso umbenennen; und HulkHoden ging auch nicht.

Würde gerne die <GhØstbastards> gründen; aber da werde ich bestimmt schon nach 5 Min ein GM-Gespräch führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mimaha1971 (13. März 2009)

Guten morgen zusammmen,

also den wohl peinlichsten Gildennamen den ich je gelesen habe ist.......


                    "Affen mit Waffen"

ta ta.

Gruss euer mim


----------



## Harloww (13. März 2009)

"WoW Instant Classic Raid"


----------



## Caps-lock (13. März 2009)

Droids of the Allianz will sich grad auf Ambossar gründen ^^
Eine Droidengilde... mit Feraldroiden und Moonkindroiden...
Ich wusste echt nich ob ich es HIER und im Denglisch for Runnaways Thread posten sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkron (13. März 2009)

Die Gilde von meinem Freund heißt:
Akzeptiert Gnome...
Vielleicht hat des einer gepostet hab aber keine Zeit alles zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Figetftw! (13. März 2009)

Da gibts einiges 

< wirft gnome >
< Roxxor Bangers > 
< Konterbier >
< fuNatixx > eignetlich cooler name nur 200mal shcon vorhanden
< Ensidia > diese ganzen Fanboy gilde ... kann man nur auslachen
< wasd lol i can't move > sinn hab ich nie verstanden ^^
< la honda > hilfe die la honda boys erobern wow ^^
< **** Bank > *** = belibiger Name
< Fck me i'm famous >


----------



## jolk (13. März 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> < wasd lol i can't move > sinn hab ich nie verstanden ^^


wenn du chatfenster offen hast und dich bewegen willst (standart tastatur belegung und man nicht mit pfeiltasten läuft) tippst du im chatfenster adws anstatt zu laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffe, dass hilft dir 
namen fallen mir keine ein bzw wurden schon alle genannt


----------



## boneart (14. März 2009)

D4rk-x schrieb:


> Ich finde ehrlich gesagt euren ganzen Threat peinlich. Lustige Gildennamen sind ja vollkommen in Ordnung  aber das? Na ja erstmal alle an die eigene Nase packen bevor ihr so was ablasst und über die vermeintlich 12 Jahre alten Kiddys ablästert die ja "so kindisch sind".
> 
> Erst mal in Spiegelschauen und dann noch mal in de n Threat schauen und noch mal grübeln wer hier kindisch ist.
> 
> ...




"thread" man,... "thread"


----------



## l33r0y (14. März 2009)

> < wasd lol i can't move >



i lol'd - find den gut   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: <fighters of arathas>


----------



## boneart (14. März 2009)

Kiyu_89 schrieb:


> Finde den Gildenamen "Die Geißel der Allianz" ganz schön peinlich. Vorallendingen, weil ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, wie das funktionieren soll. oO
> Geißel ... Allianz ... ???
> Aber das Beste ist noch, dass die Gilde zur Horde gehört! xD



Also kann man schon mal ausschließen, dass Du Ahnung haben könntest, dass "Geißel" nicht nur im Sinne der Bezeichnung einer der dunklen bzw.bösen Seite zugehörigen Gruppierung in der Warcraft Story zu verstehen ist, sondern auch im weltlichen Sinne eine Bezeichnung für eine Art Peitsche ist,..
==> Geißel = Peitsche
==> jemanden geißeln = jemanden auspeitschen (also foltern, bestrafen)
==> Geißel kann also auch als Synonym für etwas sein, das einen als Böses überkommt,..

Also ist im übertragenen Sinne "die Geißel der Allianz" ein Übel oder etwas Negatives das die Allianz heimsucht...

Man sieht also, der Gründer hat sich sicher, wenn auch nur für den Bruchteil einer Nanosekunde, Gedanken gemacht!

Nichts desto Trotz gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht,.. Es klingt peinlich ^^


----------



## Zabrax (14. März 2009)

Gerade am Briefkasten auf einem RP-Server (!) gesehen...

"dönerundchinabudenimbiss" ...in dieser Schreibweise.

ohne Worte...!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillux (14. März 2009)

Bikini Bottom soldiers   auf Krag´Jin
-------------------------


----------



## Manson187 (14. März 2009)

Also net unbedingt peinlich,aber einfach geil fand ich die PvP Gilde (!?)

"Wenn Du mich tötest,log ich um" ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Tante Edit(h): Ok,seh grad,das hatten wir schon,egal,geiler Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (14. März 2009)

Warriors of Azeroth von Gilneas die nehmen auch nur Leute unter 13 auf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manson187 (14. März 2009)

Zwar kein Gildenname,aber hab gestern im av nen Tauren gesehen,der sich "Hornochse" nannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Treffender geht´s net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (14. März 2009)

also ich finde "geh weiter ich dropp nix" peinlich xD


----------



## Dicun (14. März 2009)

Einige der genannten Namen mögen ja...unorthodox oder im schlimmsten Falle unkreativ sein. 
Aber der letztgenannte "Geh weiter ich dropp nix" > Ich find den echt funny. 
Mich nervt (womit der Gründer dann Erfolg gehabt hat) die Gilde "Du bist leider Du" auf Malygos. Ist eine Horde-Gilde....


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (14. März 2009)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> also ich finde "geh weiter ich dropp nix" peinlich xD





Mhm ich find deine Sig. etwas peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry, jetzt nicht allzu ernst nehmen, aber man sollte seine Klasse schon richtig schreiben können. xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ersoichso (14. März 2009)

wo du mich drauf aufmerksam machst :>

aber vtl. findet er ja einfach nur das "Rouge" klasse und spielt garkein WoW xP

edit:





> Mich nervt (womit der Gründer dann Erfolg gehabt hat) die Gilde "Du bist leider Du" auf Malygos. Ist eine Horde-Gilde....


wieso hast du ein problem mit dir selbst o0? ich find den sogar ok ebenso wie 


> Aber der letztgenannte "Geh weiter ich dropp nix" > Ich find den echt funny.


----------



## Neadil (14. März 2009)

"Ogerglan" -.-


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (14. März 2009)

ersoichso schrieb:


> wo du mich drauf aufmerksam machst :>
> 
> aber vtl. findet er ja einfach nur das "Rouge" klasse und spielt garkein WoW xP
> 
> ...



Natürlich, so wird es wohl sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jaja, da hab ich wohl nicht zu ende gedacht.
Tja, tja..


----------



## Turas (14. März 2009)

raid5 schrieb:


> meine twink gilde: Freundenhaus Ogrimmar, mit den rängen: Lude, Bitch und Freier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ja das oberpeinliche schlechthin.... sich brüsten wollen mit so nem KiddyNamen und dann so geschrieben. Armes Deutschland!


----------



## LainX (14. März 2009)

Hey

Das ist wörtlich übernommen !

AngelZz of Deaths  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG LainX


----------



## Asayur (14. März 2009)

Gestern auf unserem Server gesehen:

Children of Revulotion
(Nein ist KEIN Rechtschreibfehler meinerseits, die Gilde heisst so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## GliMpF (14. März 2009)

auf mal'ganis gibts  <die besten spieler>
der gildenmeister is bei mir im 25er raid..... und ein TOTALER KACKNOOB.


----------



## Gnofi (14. März 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> MC Ghettoz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jawoll xD


----------



## plopp123 (14. März 2009)

Mirek schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die "LordZ of ownaGe!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vielleicht eine ANspielung auf Barlows Klassenblog?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proheost (14. März 2009)

Bei uns auf Baelgun gibts ne Gilde die heißt "Hass durch Blut" (da wollte scheinbar jemand ganz gefährlich wirken^^)


des weiteren gibts ne Gilde namens " Blood and Glory" an sich nicht umbedingt peinlich als Gildenname peinlich ist nur das es ne Verfassungswidrige Nazivereinigung gibt die den gleichen Namen trägt und keinner von denen weiß das.


----------



## Littelbigboss (14. März 2009)

ja böse allys sie haben zuljin(zulaman) das auge wegenommen


----------



## ogrim888 (14. März 2009)

Peters Gilde


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (14. März 2009)

Also bei uns gibts seit neustem die <Hartz V Beta Tester> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ansonsten find ich <Hostis Humanis Generis> die ham vllt erfolg aber den Gildennamen zu tragen ist schon irgendwie peinlich... 
Da bleib ich bei meiner guten alten <Therapiegruppe> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## löööy (14. März 2009)

bei uns gibts da einige:
arbeitslos und glücklich (oder so)
dann gabs mal käsebrötchenbande
affenjungs inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
INC Faker INC ( die wollen gemeinsam naxx wipen)
hasen jungs
die gummibären


----------



## itami (14. März 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> *schmeißwegvorlachen*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wayne. 
wow is ab 12 !? lawl. 
und ich find die hälfte von den gildennamen hier eher lustig als peinlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2009)

Proheost schrieb:


> des weiteren gibts ne Gilde namens " Blood and Glory" an sich nicht umbedingt peinlich als Gildenname peinlich ist nur das es ne Verfassungswidrige Nazivereinigung gibt die den gleichen Namen trägt und keinner von denen weiß das.


Nunja das sagen die Orks immer.
Und wenn etwas von den nazis mal gesagt wurd, ist es gleich der teufel.
Kauft keine Kaesebroetchen die wurden noch in Deutschland verkauft!!!


----------



## Don_ftw (14. März 2009)

auf Ereda, Horde....Tiefkühlpizza 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A.P. Six (14. März 2009)

auf Nera'Thor : OoBodenblickduHundoO
                       OoRuskystandartoO

beim ruskyzeug bin ich nicht sicher wie die geschrieben wird bin jetz zu faul on zu gehen um nachzuschauen DAS SIND BEHINDERTE KINDERNAMEN..

Grüße


----------



## Zaid (14. März 2009)

Bei mir auf dem Server gab es mal 2 Gilden die hießen....

- Aufem klo brennt noch licht

und

- Don´t call us Murlocs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ungodly (14. März 2009)

Alt f Fear


----------



## Djerba (14. März 2009)

Blackhand [Mafia der Horde] - geht garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Medulla (14. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nunja das sagen die Orks immer.
> Und wenn etwas von den nazis mal gesagt wurd, ist es gleich der teufel.
> Kauft keine Kaesebroetchen die wurden noch in Deutschland verkauft!!!



mir wird grade nicht klar was du damit sagen willst, das es nicht so schlimm ist sich wie eine rechtsextreme verfassungswidrige Vereinigung zunennen?

ja ne klar, will jetzt nicht zu sehr off-topic gehen aber manchmal faellt einem nix mehr dazu ein , *kopfschuettel*


----------



## Merlinhh (14. März 2009)

Wir hamm auf Ulduar so ne kleine Gruppe von Taurenmädels die sich  - Die Bordsteinschwalben - nennen, ansich sehr witzig , laufen alle mit fast  dem selben Level rum und fast gleich equipped, Alle sind Dudus , sehr geilo

schön finde ich auch solche Namen mit Engels von Sturmwind oder Sturmwinds Angels und solche deutsch-englischen Namen *g* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2009)

Medulla schrieb:


> mir wird grade nicht klar was du damit sagen willst, das es nicht so schlimm ist sich wie eine rechtsextreme verfassungswidrige Vereinigung zunennen?
> 
> ja ne klar, will jetzt nicht zu sehr off-topic gehen aber manchmal faellt einem nix mehr dazu ein , *kopfschuettel*


Spiel wc3 oder lies q texte.
"BLUT UND EHRE" wird als Kriegsschrei bei den Ork-kriegern verwendet.


----------



## Taksoa (14. März 2009)

Auf Drotan haben sich in letzter Zeit neueGilden aufgetan. Das ja schön und gut, aber solche nAmen sind echt peinlich. da haben wir z.B : 

<All you can raid>

<Affen miot Waffen> 

<Armee des Lichkönigs>

und das sind nur 3 von vielen bescheuerten Gildennamen auf dem Server xD

LG Taksoa


----------



## handzumgrus (14. März 2009)

shadow angel of destiny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boneart (14. März 2009)

Kayji schrieb:


> Ich glaube es gibt schon sehr gute Gründe dafür, das WoW erst ab 12 ist, und ich denke mal, dass ein weiterer ist!



Hmm,.. also noch mal:  "..., das (mit ß man) WoW erst ab 12 ist,..."

Er hat "erst" geschrieben... Aber da gehört doch ein "schon" rein.
Dann baut man den Satz noch etwas um und die Welt ist ok. o0


----------



## Kentoff (14. März 2009)

Bei uns auffm Server gibs ne Hordegilde die nennt sich "Ey MANN wo is MEIN Auto" dass is ma nen dummer gildenname


----------



## MayoAmok (14. März 2009)

"Dumbledores armee" auf Gilneas.

da kann man sich aussuchen, ob der schreibfehler das kleine a oder das zusätzliche e oder beides ist^^


----------



## Soratus (14. März 2009)

bei uns auf dalvengyr gibts 

Forgotten Butchers 

Horde deathnights

Legends of existenze 

EF BIE EI ( wobei die gut sind und der name iwo auch cool is XD )

mein favorit : Dark Fighters Horde ( o0 )

uuund NINJAS WITH DARK CHAKRA ( =0 )


----------



## Killerhexer (14. März 2009)

Naja bester name ist eh "Kill me and you will die"
Gul´Dan allianz einfach nur peinlich^^


----------



## Telefonzelle (14. März 2009)

Frostmourne: Die Geisel (gemeint ist Geißel)



> Dumbledores armee auf Gilneas. da kann man sich aussuchen, ob der schreibfehler das kleine a oder das zusätzliche e oder beides ist^^


Hä?


----------



## Antonio86 (15. März 2009)

Buffelo schrieb:


> Also auf Proudmoore gibts ne Gilde mit dem Namen "ist Allianz versichert".


LOL made my Day DD
Auf mein Server gibt es:
Harzt 4 Power Gaming 
Wächer der Alianz *achtet auf Allianz*^^


----------



## Aknarok (15. März 2009)

"Die weißen Ritter" als Hordengilde!

Dazu muss man nix mehr sagen...


----------



## Benrok (15. März 2009)

ich find lustige gildennamen eigentlich gar nicht peinlich^^
nur was ich vorgestern gesehn hab :
Champion der Narru ...
ich war sprachlos, hab den Titel in richtiger Schreibweise aktiviert und ihm gesagt er soll die Gilde bitte löschen.


----------



## Fallenangel84 (18. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hallölle....also meine Meinung dazu ist....das es schon ganz schön bekloppte Leute gibt, die Ihren Gilden noch beklopptere Namen geben!!!Sowas wie "AFK"-Gilde oder "Ich bin nicht da"-Gilde....kann man sich doch echt ersparen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grüße Angel


----------



## Freaking (18. März 2009)

eig. nur allygilden (ich hab keine vorurteile!^^)
Die Lichtbringer
Verkünder der Dunkelheit
Die Fürsten der Finsternis
unsow weiter^^


----------



## Tabuno (21. März 2009)

MomCallsMeARandomDrop


----------



## Drakonis (24. März 2009)

Schutzstaffel Sturmwind


----------



## Tramadol (24. März 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Schutzstaffel Sturmwind



*hust* also das is schon arg grenzwertig.... ich bin da ja eigentlich recht tolerant aber das geht echt nicht klar, sowas sollte man sofort melden


----------



## Dufurius (24. März 2009)

Hehe also zu diesem Thema fallen mir so einige ein.


-Mighty Lords of Coconut 
-I piiiip your mami
-Aegwyns Traum
-Quest for fun
-Ritter der Allianz
-Helden von Sturmwind
-Freunde AG
-Bund von Azeroth 
-Kult der Apokalypse
-Fight for fun GmbH

usw. usw.


----------



## Domani (24. März 2009)

Also ich finde da gibt es viel Peinlichere Gildennamen wie
-Your mother my Mount
-MoFos United
oder
-macht kein DMG


----------



## nioKs (24. März 2009)

Domani schrieb:


> -MoFos United



lol...


----------



## Dreidan (24. März 2009)

Neue Gilde auf Destromath:

* Qualli Alli *


----------



## Janica-Damira (24. März 2009)

Auf Durotan - Ally: "Klaut dir das Pausenbrot"


----------



## Horance (24. März 2009)

ich hab zwar keinen "peinlichen" namen aber eins muß ich dennoch mal sagen hier.
die meisten posten hier angebliche "peinliche" namen doch selber sind sie in gilden wo man auch sagen kann oh gott ist der name "peinlich".
also erstmal an die eigene nase fassen bevor man über andere urteilt.
denn sind wa ma ehrlich sowas ist doch eher peinlich als diese namen.


----------



## Deepender (24. März 2009)

...."Helden der Allianz"
...."Shadow"
...."Shadow of Darkness"
und "SHADOW SHADOW"


----------



## Rheyvan (24. März 2009)

"Bund der Allianz"
dachte eigentlich die Allianz sei schon eine Art Bund/Zusammenschluss.. whatever
"Servents of Death"
wenn schon English dann doch bitte ohne Rechtschreibefehler. Das ist im Gildennamen immer am peinlichsten.


----------



## Fynnally (24. März 2009)

Republic of the Allianze

Richtiges Englisch lernt man halt erst ab Klasse 5 <.<


----------



## Ilyrin (24. März 2009)

"Chefkoch Jamie Oliver"...

OMG


----------



## Taxxor (24. März 2009)

"Freund"
"Gemeinschaft des Armreifs"
"die Unsterblichen"


----------



## Valkron (24. März 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Schutzstaffel Sturmwind






Tramadol schrieb:


> *hust* also das is schon arg grenzwertig.... ich bin da ja eigentlich recht tolerant aber das geht echt nicht klar, sowas sollte man sofort melden



Ähhhm so was ist nicht "*hust* grenzwertig" sondern illegal, so ein Mensch gehört eingentlich eingesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für die die nich wissen was Schutzstaffel ist hier ein Link: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzstaffel


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. März 2009)

Auf Rexxar:

- Das Strafgericht
- Ritter des Steins
- Krieger der Plains


----------



## Valkron (24. März 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Schutzstaffel Sturmwind






Tramadol schrieb:


> *hust* also das is schon arg grenzwertig.... ich bin da ja eigentlich recht tolerant aber das geht echt nicht klar, sowas sollte man sofort melden



Ähhhm so was ist nicht "*hust* grenzwertig" sondern illegal, so ein Mensch gehört eingentlich eingesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für die die nich wissen was Schutzstaffel ist hier ein Link: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzstaffel


----------



## Niluxx (24. März 2009)

HartzFear ^^


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. März 2009)

Auf Rexxar:

- Das Strafgericht
- Ritter des Steins
- Krieger der Plains


----------



## Valkron (24. März 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Schutzstaffel Sturmwind






Tramadol schrieb:


> *hust* also das is schon arg grenzwertig.... ich bin da ja eigentlich recht tolerant aber das geht echt nicht klar, sowas sollte man sofort melden



Ähhhm so was ist nicht "*hust* grenzwertig" sondern illegal, so ein Mensch gehört eingentlich eingesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für die die nich wissen was Schutzstaffel ist hier ein Link: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzstaffel


----------



## Valkron (24. März 2009)

Drakonis schrieb:


> Schutzstaffel Sturmwind






Tramadol schrieb:


> *hust* also das is schon arg grenzwertig.... ich bin da ja eigentlich recht tolerant aber das geht echt nicht klar, sowas sollte man sofort melden



Ähhhm so was ist nicht "*hust* grenzwertig" sondern illegal, so ein Mensch gehört eingentlich eingesperrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Für die die nich wissen was Schutzstaffel ist hier ein Link: de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schutzstaffel


----------



## Valkron (24. März 2009)

Sorry für 5-Fach Post Computer hatte Lag!!!


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. März 2009)

Auf Rexxar:

- Das Strafgericht
- Ritter des Steins
- Krieger der Plains


----------



## Niluxx (24. März 2009)

auch wenn du damit recht hast ! warum postest du das 3mal ^^


----------



## Celestis (24. März 2009)

Die Portsteinschwalben.. so heißt meine Gilde


----------



## Niluxx (24. März 2009)

Nen Kumpel von mir hat mal ne Gilde erstellt die "bund der gose" hieß "hintergrund er wohnt in goslar und da fließt die gose (ein fluß), ..


----------



## Valkron (24. März 2009)

Niluxx schrieb:


> auch wenn du damit recht hast ! warum postest du das 3mal ^^



Hab ich doch gesagt: Computer hatte Lag! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jura (24. März 2009)

"Lords of Chaos", "Chaos inc", "Chaos", "Chaos Angels", "<farbe>Drachen", "Dragon Hunter"...usw.


mfg jura aka juraderpirat


----------



## Niluxx (24. März 2009)

ja sry meins kam später an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eifer (24. März 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all

wunderts mich das ein jäger die grösste relevanz hat?^^


----------



## Spectrales (24. März 2009)

Valkron schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt: Computer hatte Lag!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast trotzdem mehrmals auf den Button geklickt..
Schieb die Schuld nicht auf den PC

-Kampfkeksgeschwader


----------



## Niluxx (24. März 2009)

keine sorge ist mein ex main^^ guck mal unter Báumkuschler wenn du es genau wissen willst ^^ der name mag vlt peinlich sein aber es war damals nen sehr lustiger insider^^



Eifer schrieb:


> http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchQ...;searchType=all
> 
> wunderts mich das ein jäger die grösste relevanz hat?^^


----------



## Lunaira (24. März 2009)

...."wieso liegt hier Stroh"

~~ toller Name


----------



## toter riter (24. März 2009)

dark angels of chaos^^


----------



## discotiiia (24. März 2009)

jetzt mal n bisschen anti :

Bester Gildenname überhaupt : Psychedelic Kingdom
1. Rang                              : Oberster Rektalinhalator
alle anderen Ränge               : Bubu

bin weggebroche als ich die das erste mal gesehen hab..


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2009)

discotiiia schrieb:


> jetzt mal n bisschen anti :
> 
> Bester Gildenname überhaupt : Psychedelic Kingdom
> 1. Rang                              : Oberster Rektalinhalator
> alle anderen Ränge               : Bubu



Da fragt man sich doch, wer das witzig findet. Mein Tip: Jungs unter 16.


----------



## Pcasso (24. März 2009)

der meiner meinung nach peinlichste / dümmste gildenname den es geben kann (nera'thor, hordengilde)

ist   oOBodenblick du HundOo   

genaue schreibweise kenn ich nicht, ist mir aber auch egal, finds bissl lächerlich


----------



## Pcasso (24. März 2009)

Lunaira schrieb:


> ...."wieso liegt hier Stroh"
> 
> ~~ toller Name




der gildenname wird erst witzig wenn man den zusammenhang kennt...
ist genau wie der chuck norris witz : "Chuck Norris weiss warum da stroh liegt


----------



## deHaar (24. März 2009)

Booty Bay Surf Club

Ohne Sinn...


----------



## Hirmotessa (24. März 2009)

Schon lange her und es müsste noch auf Norgannon gewesen sein, aber diesen Namen habe ich mir gemerkt:

"afk rubbeln"

Ich habe diese Gilde auch nur ein einziges Mal gesehen.


----------



## Lari (24. März 2009)

"bam bam PvP Oida Tod"
So oder so ähnlich hieß eine "austrebdne Pvp Guilde für Pvp-twinks". Einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Demitrius (24. März 2009)

deHaar schrieb:


> Booty Bay Surf Club
> 
> Ohne Sinn...



Naja, bei uns gibts die BootyBaySurferBoyz (oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Dann haben wir noch die Lich Kings und The Kingz Club, sowie Chill Out

RP-PVP Server ftw.

Edith erinnert mich an die beknackteste Alli-Gilde die ich je gesehen hab: FOR THE HORDE ... naja kein Comment dazu halt...


----------



## jay390 (24. März 2009)

Gibt auf Mug´thol eine Gilde die heißt "Enthaupter der Horde" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat nur 4 member oder so ^^

oda "DarkWølf Army"  Bei einem Gildengründer der 12 is darf man sich nich wundern über den Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (24. März 2009)

Booty Bay Surfclub, afk rubbeln & MumCallsMeARandomDrop (<--- Vorallem den!) find ich alle seeeehr geil
Also die ganzen ironischen Namen... Sind halt nur Gilden aus reinem Spaß, keine aktiven Raidgilden denk ich ^^

naja, auf meinem Server gabs schon (oder gibts vl noch?) "W*o*rriors of Day" ... wtf?! 
Auch lustig find ichs, wenn ich mit meinem kleinen Allytwink in Stormwind steh und so Gildennamen wie
"Hüter des Lichts" oder "Bewahrer von [insert rändom-ally-stadt]"


----------



## BlenD (24. März 2009)

hmmmm........
Doofe namen.

Hordnungsamt

LOrds of Pelz

ZerG

ZDF Critparade

xD.....am geilsten is aba nochimmer...Crit it like Wurst


----------



## Mgefight (24. März 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Gibt auf Mug´thol eine Gilde die heißt "Enthaupter der Horde"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich regt das eigentlich so auf wenn ich das lese, "Kiddies hier, kiddies dort"...

Na und? Das Spiel ist ab 12, lasst sie spielen und integriert sie.. Wenn man Leute verarscht und ausgrenzt kriegt man es zurück..

Ich verweise auf:

http://www.gamers-hq.net/images/spiele/world_of_warcraft.jpg



so far,..

peace


----------



## krish_mage (24. März 2009)

wengook schrieb:


> da hätt ich auch noch einen " die heilige miesmuschel "
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



find ich ja echt geil ^^ die heilige miesmuschel    .. spongebob ist geil, auch mit 17 ^^


----------



## Solvâr (24. März 2009)

Ey, was beschwert ihr euch über Kiddies?
Ihr seid das krasse andere Gegenteil und in gilden wie " der guteste "
"< Bitte irgendein lat. Spruch eingeben >" und auf die Frage was es heißt, keine Ahnung zu haben.  

(Zu den lat. Gilden -> meißten raidgilden die auch unter der Woche raiden, außer dienstag, weil der Raidleader Mittwoch zum Arbeitsamt muss)


----------



## krish_mage (24. März 2009)

Mgefight schrieb:


> Mich regt das eigentlich so auf wenn ich das lese, "Kiddies hier, kiddies dort"...
> 
> Na und? Das Spiel ist ab 12, lasst sie spielen und integriert sie.. Wenn man Leute verarscht und ausgrenzt kriegt man es zurück..
> 
> ...




/sign

genau bei sowas krieg ich ja echt nen hals, ich bin jetzt 17, werd in einem monat 18, und mich nervt das echt wenn alle leute in foren oder INgame immer schreiben ''omg kiddie da'' ''kiddie dort'' ''lol du kiddie'' , oder auch die ausdrücke wie '' ja der war sicher unter 18 sonst würde er sowas nicht schreiben'' wie wenn die unter 18 / 16 jährigen unzivilisierte hirnlose Zombies sind die nur mist schreiben, und machen. 

Ich kenne genug viele die über 20 sind die noch kindischer sind, als welche unter 14.
also hört mal mit dem blöden kiddie mist auf


----------



## Lari (24. März 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> Ey, was beschwert ihr euch über Kiddies?
> Ihr seid das krasse andere Gegenteil und in gilden wie " der guteste "
> "< Bitte irgendein lat. Spruch eingeben >" und auf die Frage was es heißt, keine Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> (Zu den lat. Gilden -> meißten raidgilden die auch unter der Woche raiden, außer dienstag, weil der Raidleader Mittwoch zum Arbeitsamt muss)


Stimmt, sub omni canonae.
Verteidigst du gerade ernsthaft diese absoluten Schwachsinnsnamen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lo1 (24. März 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> Ey, was beschwert ihr euch über Kiddies?
> Ihr seid das krasse andere Gegenteil und in gilden wie " der guteste "
> "< Bitte irgendein lat. Spruch eingeben >" und auf die Frage was es heißt, keine Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> (Zu den lat. Gilden -> meißten raidgilden die auch unter der Woche raiden, außer dienstag, weil der Raidleader Mittwoch zum Arbeitsamt muss)



Naja... Mittwochs hat er ja auch Zeit.
Wartungsarbeiten undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab schon viele "peinliche" Gildennamen gesehen, aber so wirklich gemerkt hab ich mir keinen


----------



## Fixxy (24. März 2009)

"Lachend in die Kreissäge"
"wir sind Kuhl" (gibts aber glaub ich nicht mehr)

das sind die die mir so eingefallen sind


----------



## gschulde (24. März 2009)

RITTERCLAN


----------



## Demitrius (24. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Stimmt, *sub omni canonae.*Verteidigst du gerade ernsthaft diese absoluten Schwachsinnsnamen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja verstehe auch nicht warum solche Schwachsinnsnamen teilweise verteidigt bzw. allgemein gutgeheißen werden...

WOW ist ein Fantasy-Game, aber was da an Namen Ingame auftaucht, hat mit Fantasie nun wirklich nichtsmehr zu tun


----------



## Thaldor (24. März 2009)

Bei uns gibts "GO GO PWNERRANGERZ" und "Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig"^^


----------



## Morcan (24. März 2009)

Armee des Lich*t*königs(ja! mit einem "t")...dazu die Parodie: Armee des Lichtschwerts


----------



## blooooooody (24. März 2009)

ich weiss nicht ob es die noch gibt oder überhaupt geschafft so viele unterschriften zu sammeln auf nem RP-server

Gildenname: Gnome stole my Bike (oder sowas ähnliches)

was ne Parody ist auch Nigger stole my bike... gesungen wird der song von nem schwarzen ^^


----------



## jay390 (24. März 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> Ey, was beschwert ihr euch über Kiddies?
> Ihr seid das krasse andere Gegenteil und in gilden wie " der guteste "
> "< Bitte irgendein lat. Spruch eingeben >" und auf die Frage was es heißt, keine Ahnung zu haben.
> 
> (Zu den lat. Gilden -> meißten raidgilden die auch unter der Woche raiden, außer dienstag, weil der Raidleader Mittwoch zum Arbeitsamt muss)



Is dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass die wenigsten Raidgilden lateinische Namen haben, und die Member nicht deshalb gleich Arbeitslose und "Hartz4-Empfänger" sind??

Eher nicht, schätz ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neto13 (24. März 2009)

Hab ein Namen auf Dalvengyr: Die Käsetomaten. Ist, wie ich finde aber eher witzig als peinlich...^^


----------



## Technocrat (24. März 2009)

Solvâr schrieb:


> "< Bitte irgendein lat. Spruch eingeben >" und auf die Frage was es heißt, keine Ahnung zu haben.



Manchmal läuft's aber auch umgekehrt: auf Turalyon gab es über drei Jahre lang eine Gilde namens <MAGNA MAMMAE>... bis Blizzard die eines Tages einfach auf <MM> umtaufte. Als die Mitglieder (ist übrigens eine sehr nette und große Gilde) gerade miffig werden wollten wies Blizzard im Turalyon-Forum darauf hin, das sie sich nicht so haben sollten, immerhin verstoße <MM> auch noch gegen die Namesregeln für Gilden (zu kurz, kein Vokal) und so einen Namen habe dann eben sonst keiner.

Hat aber was gebraucht, bis wer mit genug Latein den Namen las 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmage (24. März 2009)

Weiß nich mehr wo aber hatten mal <Der der mit dem Vogel tanzt> oder so ähnlich die hatten alle nen Papagei dabei und haben getanzt^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. März 2009)

Gilde "unkaputbar" ... wenn die Gildenmitglieder ebenso schadens- wie rechtschreibresistent sind, könnten sie ihrem Namen sogar alle Ehre machen.

Ich stand mal mit nem Lowie-Char in Ogrimmar. Erster Char auf Hordenseite, kein Gold auf dem Konto. So hab ich mein Startkapital mit Gildensatzungsunterschriften aufgebessert.
Handelschat: "Suche noch Gildenunterschriften. 2G Belohnung". Ich mich gleich gemeldet, treff im AH auf einen Blutelf. Gildensatzung auf dem Bildschirm, ich klick auf "Unterschrift" und seh noch im Verschwinden den Gildennamen: "Warme Brüder"!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nein, ich bin nicht homophob, aber ein Taurenkrieger bei dem "Warme Brüder" über den Hörnern prangt?!? Hab mich solange net mehr eingeloggt, bis ich im Arsenal gesehen habe, dass ich aus der Gilde entfernt wurde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JTR (24. März 2009)

ich hatte mal ne eigene gilde für meinen pvp twink.....

"Popoclub"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Basle (24. März 2009)

Hi,

auf Anub'arak gab es mal ne 19er twinkgilde , die sich aus Leuter Orc-Kriegern zusammensetzt hat (und ein Orc-shamane), die alle den gleichen Namen hatten nur mit evrschiedenen Sonderzeichen. Das Problem ist das der Gildenleiter den Gildennamen nicht kapiert hatte und so wurde aus "Get a Life Noob" "Get alive Noob" ;-) was ja doch den Sinn des Namens versaut hat. Naja die Gilde hat sich dann aber auch wieder aufgelöst, da kaum Member da waren, leider ;-).

Ansonsten muss ich sagen das einige Gildennamen, die hier gepostet wurde ja mal echt originell und net peinlich sind. EInige scheinen sich auch nicht den Kopf zu machen sich mal über den Namen gedanken zu machen, z.B. "die Geißel der Allianz" - das Wort "Geißel" bezieht sich hierbei sicherlich auf den eigentlichen Sinn von Geißel und dann passt es auch das es ne hordengilde ist. oder die Gilde "Freelancers" - das hat sicherlich nix mit dem gleichnamigen spiel zu tun, sondern bezieht sich vieleicht auf das eigentliche Wort "Freelancer" (wer nicht weiß was ein Freelancer ist, sollte mal danach googln). 

Peinlich finde ich nur die ganzen möchte gern Englisch oder Latein gilden die dann auch noch falsch geschrieben oder deutsche begriffe beinhalten. 

So Far euer Basle


----------



## Dominau (24. März 2009)

ich finde

"Muttermilch AG"
"Chinafarmer GMBH"
"Chinafarmer inc"

nett^^ 

peinliche:

"Lordzz of DMG"
"lorddzzszs of KILLERS"
" leck mich doch mir fällt nichts mehr ein"
" spiele blutelf pala "


----------



## cdlcnox (24. März 2009)

Mein Favourit:

"Moonlight Sun"

Macht das nur in meinen Augen keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## Refaser (24. März 2009)

Knüppelsquad Alpha Bravo,

mit den Rängen Dschenäräl, Sör, Lutennend, usw ...

ich find es nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. März 2009)

Ich finde eigentlich alle Gildennamen peinlich, die richtig heftige Rechtschreibfehler beinhalten. Wenn aus "Knight" mal eben "Night" wird oder man mit "Schadoh" einen knackigen Neologismus auf die Beine stellt. Das gilt vor allem dann, wenn durch einen einzelnen Fehler der ganze Kontext verändert wird und der Name keinen Sinn mehr ergibt. Auf sowas sollte man schon ein bisschen achten. Wenn man Probleme mit der englischen Sprache hat, sollte man sich entweder einen deutschen Namen überlegen oder einen Übersetzer benutzen. Gilt übrigens auch für Latein.


----------



## Migel  baaam (24. März 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Holla an alle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nazgul mit allmöglichen Akzenten (oder wie die ´ dinger da heißen)
Legion der XXX (Ehre; des Bultes oder so das kann ich echt nich leidn)


----------



## Looklike (24. März 2009)

ich finde Zucker auf Grünkohl nice...man stelle sich vor das man bei nem bliz arena wettbewerb mitmacht und er nach dem gildennamen fragt ^^


----------



## Breakyou9 (24. März 2009)

For the Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


eindeutig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (24. März 2009)

ich hab auch schon ein paar äh... denkwürdige gildennamen gesehen

<wer das liest is doof>
<Legenden von Azeroth>
<würfelt auf alles Bedarf> (wobei das eigentlich ganz witzig is^^)
<mega pVq gema>
<canibal cooking club> (wobei ich mich hier frage wer was kocht^^)


----------



## araos (24. März 2009)

<Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KeuleMachtBeule (24. März 2009)

<Hinterm Ally Links> die Bankgilde von meinen verstorbenen Freund. Ruh in Frieden Dennis....


----------



## Kasandrax (24. März 2009)

Wir haben zum Spruch "Der Eisbrocken ist geschmolzen!" die passende Gilde "GeschmolzeneEisbrocken" zum leben erweckt...waren halt einfallslos zu der Zeit und da kams recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mhuur (24. März 2009)

<your flag is wäg> find ich auch ganz "okay" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## talsimir (24. März 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> hab au noch ein paar peinliche gefunden von meinem alten server Dalvengyr (oder so wie ich ihn nenne: Dönerbude):
> 
> BäMDmGBäM
> 
> ...


MC Ghettoz finde ich mal sau Stylisch XD!


----------



## Nicho (24. März 2009)

Werd ich auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben *g*

Also die peinlichsten Gildennamen, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe waren:

-WOW Chillaz

-G UNIT

- Dope Fiends

und mein persönlicher Favorit: >>Die Rudelgurken<<  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TeleiaIleana (24. März 2009)

Silverwall schrieb:


> Aufn Mithrilorden Rp- PVE
> 
> Zerstörer der Horde
> 
> ...



ja da gints noch schönere....


Gildenlos
Kinderüberraschung

usw....
Sinnfreie NAmen halt


----------



## Vercon (24. März 2009)

Ja hier auf Khaz Goroth

"Die Unbesigbaren"
"The Dark Killers"
"Legion of STEALFIGHTERS" 

xD Ka obs die noch alle gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (24. März 2009)

Archiatos schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vogel absolut abgeschossen haben die <Meister der Milch> ... gibt es sogar auf 3 Servern.


Obwohl die "Meister der Milch" auf Blackhand als ich da noch war früher Hyjal+BT geraidet haben mein Nachbar war da drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masagana (24. März 2009)

Hehe!

Also da schlimmste was ich gesehen habe sind:

"Knights of Todesritter"

"Straßenjungs INC" und................. is echt ungelogen

"TodesDPS aus der Hölle"


Naja, Sachen gibts, die gibts gar ned.

MFG

Masagana


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (24. März 2009)

Ey ey ey wieviele Gilden hier wohl erfunden wurden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceilyn (24. März 2009)

Gummiebaerenkiller 
die gnome vom bahnhof


----------



## Teradas (24. März 2009)

Am geilsten ist immer noch "Das AUTO",aber die haben sich nach 5 Tagen oder so wieder aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vercon (24. März 2009)

OfficerBarbrady schrieb:


> Ey ey ey wieviele Gilden hier wohl erfunden wurden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Stimmt, man ist ja dann auch wirklich der gefeierte Held hier im Forum, wenn man Gildennamen erfindet!

/ironie off

Was soll denn bitte eine erfindung solcher Namen bringen? Erklär mir das mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chiccolo (24. März 2009)

"ist betrunke" ist immer noch die geilste


----------



## Lacurac (24. März 2009)

es gab mal ne'Gilde die hieß "Malibu Stacy Girls" kleine anspielung auf die Simpsons  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orinas16 (24. März 2009)

"Unbreakebla" auf Blackrock,
 einfach schlimm wie man Sprache verschandeln kann.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (24. März 2009)

Hab mal eine bei mir gesehen : The Dragon Warrio
Ja, das weglassen des letzten r ist gewollt!
Sehr peinlich.


----------



## Wildschweib123 (24. März 2009)

Vercon schrieb:


> Stimmt, man ist ja dann auch wirklich der gefeierte Held hier im Forum, wenn man Gildennamen erfindet!
> 
> /ironie off
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: Um besonders witzig zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber meineserachtens vollkommen unnötig da man, wenn man ein bisschen guckt schon genug Unsinn finden kann!


----------



## Taenor (24. März 2009)

Nicht alles ganz durchgelesen, aber was ich gelesen habe, war super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei uns Kel'Thuzad gibt es auch noch "NTKY" - Nice to kill you

Irgendwie billig das meiste!


Just my two cents
Taenor


----------



## _DeSoRiEnT_ (24. März 2009)

"wants to buy epic kekse"
Naja, mehr hab ich nicht zu sagen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blah (24. März 2009)

99,9999% aller Gildennamen finde ich peinlich in WoW. Alle, die nicht zum Schema und Geschichte Warcraftsbeitragen. Sondern nur Atmopshärekiller sind für jeden potentiellen RPler.


----------



## Gast20180212 (24. März 2009)

hmm..

meister der milch
hardcore pownoraphy
pew pew
vorsicht bissig
machts von hinten
killerkekse
beep beep im a jeep lol


----------



## Hansler (24. März 2009)

Ich hab ma <schluckt für Gold> oder <thirteen inches unbuffed> gesehn xD


----------



## Eruator (24. März 2009)

Was ich nur penlich finde sind folgende:
-Bushido
-shadowkillers 
-Booty Bay Beach Boys
-The Blin Bling Kings

alle auf mug thol gesehen^^


----------



## Larsiboy ruleZ (24. März 2009)

Jesus used a Soulstone

Rosa Tütüträger (gibts nicht mehr^^)

kollektives Delirium

DOOMSQUAD

letZ fetZ

Rock'n'lol


----------



## Forderz (24. März 2009)

<Death | Knight>

bääääh


----------



## Teradas (24. März 2009)

Stoneddragon schrieb:


> hmm..
> 
> meister der milch
> hardcore pownoraphy
> ...


beep beep im a jeep lol ist ja göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (24. März 2009)

Sind aber shcon älter^^ Wieß gar nicht obs di noch gibt:

Letz BääM
Holy Noobs
Sajayins (also die von DBZ kp mehr wie man das schreibt)
<--<--< Platzhalter (habs vergesse) >-->-->


----------



## Teradas (24. März 2009)

Weiss nicht welcher Server aber es gibt ne Gilde namensweiss nicht obs hier schon angegeben wurde)"hatkeinsexgehtaberkara".



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uldanem (24. März 2009)

Gildennamen hmm
OBA Online Banking Azeroth 
Eisblumen 
naja nicht peinlich ^^

We Have Cookies
Hordendlich aufs Maul
MeGa Roxx0r Guild 0F Bm

die fallen mir geraed so ein^^
RPF Ruhepott Forces 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don_ftw (24. März 2009)

Allianz, Un'Goro:

LET´S PWN SOME NOOBS !!

Dragon of Alianz

Die Scharlachroten Rächer (Weis nich mehr genau ob es die noch gibt)

Leet Pwners (Der peinlichste Name überhaupt)

Shadow Destruction (-.-)

xDDD naja is mal typisch kiddie style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den Namen find ich noch nett. Doom Force of Nerzhul


----------



## Nicho (24. März 2009)

Gerade da fällt mir noch  ein: 

-Grand Theft Kodo

-Chaos Soldiers

und alle Sachen mit "pwn" "own" "imba" "boon" usw....

Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, Twinkgilden mit Namen wie "Battleground Pwners" usw....


----------



## Melih (24. März 2009)

gab mal bei uns eine Gilde die hieß:

Gemischtwaren


die leute dachten immer, das wären händler npc´s  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teonor (24. März 2009)

na das hat doch den irgenwie mal richtig witz. schön die noobs verarschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber zurück zum thema, weiß net obs schon erwähnt wurde, aber bei uns heißt ne hordengilde: "kill mich und ich logg um" oder so ähnlich ^^. auch bissl dumm. aber is bei unserem ralm eh hordestyle.


----------



## Dufurius (25. März 2009)

Nicho schrieb:


> Gerade da fällt mir noch  ein:
> 
> -Grand Theft Kodo
> 
> ...



lol also "Grand Theft Kodo" finde ich nicht peinlich sondern einfach nur amüsant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja und um ehrlich zu sein ich habe mit meinen Gildenkollegen aus Langeweile heraus auch so einige "Fun" Gildenprojekte gestartet, z.B. haben wir uns letztens alle männliche Gnome mit pinken irokesen Frisuren erstellt haben ihnen alle Namen wie: Apfelsaft, Bananensaft, Kirschsaft usw. gegeben und sind alle in die Gilde Edeka gegangen. Tzja und so haben wir dan auf der Brücke von IF rumgetanzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Wir haben da eine Gilde die heißt Gummibärchenbande..nix besonderes aber ich find das hat was ;P


----------



## Dufurius (25. März 2009)

Naja auf meinem Server gab es ende BC mal eine Gilde die nannte sich "Hardcore Raider"! Naja nur leider hatten sie nicht mal Kara clear  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pericolus (25. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Naja auf meinem Server gab es ende BC mal eine Gilde die nannte sich "Hardcore Raider"! Naja nur leider hatten sie nicht mal Kara clear
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind die besten Vorbilder xD


----------



## Männchen (25. März 2009)

Auf Antonidas gab es länger die Gilde

[Die Arme des Lichkönigs]

und folgende gab es auch 

[Warrior of Knights]


----------



## Dufurius (25. März 2009)

Männchen schrieb:


> Auf Antonidas gab es länger die Gilde
> 
> [Die Arme des Lichkönigs]
> 
> ...




Biste sicher dass das nicht "Die Armee des Lichkönigs" hieß? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Männchen (25. März 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> Biste sicher dass das nicht "Die Armee des Lichkönigs" hieß?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, das 2. e fehlte ... also ein doppelt stumpfsinniger Gildenname.


----------



## Ula (25. März 2009)

Glücklicherweise sind die alles individuelle Meinungen. Wäre auch schlimm, wenn Blizzard diesen Thread zum Anlass nehmen würde um alle "peinlichen" Gilden der Realms zu löschen.

Von meiner Seite würde ich daher nicht von "peinlich" sprechen, sondern eher "interessant"

Apropos interessant:

< hat die ID vernappt >
< geh weiter ich drop nix >
< sign my Mousepad >
< Ehrfürchtig bei McDonald >
< wants to buy Epic Kekse >
< 20cm unbuffed oida >
< hat dich dominiert >
< vom Schöpfer gesandt >

sind auch sehr interessant


----------



## Apuh (25. März 2009)

Ula schrieb:


> < Ehrfürchtig bei McDonald >


lool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zu BC zeiten gabs auch ne Gilde die hieß "Ein Keksbäcker sieht rot" und "Seelengebunden"


----------



## Flaviia (25. März 2009)

Anglerverein Donerfels e. V. ..weis nu nicht, ob der schon genannt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystaleye (25. März 2009)

Auf Ysera alli "Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. März 2009)

warrias of heros auf Ambosssar ^^
und rAiDhErOs auch auf Ambossar


----------



## BasiGorgo (27. März 2009)

toll is "evelution" bei uns auf gorgonnash


----------



## Genomchen (27. März 2009)

Das peinlichste was ich des öfteren sehe waren Gilden a la

KillMichUndIchLoggUm

Letzten Endes war der Main dann auch nicht besser, als der Twink aus oben genannter Gilde und musste sich wohl ziemlich ärgern, einen auf dicke Hose gemacht zu haben xD


----------



## Crighton (27. März 2009)

Der peinlichste Name ist immer noch <Picullus> (zumindest auf Azshara).

Die Gilde hat sich viele Peinlichkeiten erlaubt. Die letzte große war der Fakekill von Archimonde und deren Poserei auf Azshara.tk. Leider wurde der grob geschätzt 70-80 Seiten lange Thread gelöscht. Er war einfach nur Legendär! Der Gildenleiter nannte sich "Trollkönig" (nicht der Name, als eine art Titel) und hat innerhalb weniger Wochen seinen Charnamen unzählige male geändert, um seine Identität zu verschleiern. Spontan fallen mir 8 Namen ein. Eine weitere Aktion von ihm war, dass er Gildennamen kopiert hat und "in deren Namen" nach Membern zu suchen. Bei der Schreibweise hat er anstatt einem "l" ein großes "i" ("I") verwendet.

Was von der Gilde übrig geblieben ist macht im moment Randomraids als Raidleiter und nebenbei einen auf Ninjalooter. (Dabei frage ich mich gerade, warum es immer wieder Deppen gibt, die bei denen mitraiden)

Jedenfalls wurde Picullus nicht nur auf dem ganzen Server bekannt, sondern im ganzen Realmpool. Selbst die Allies haben ihren Senf dazugegeben. Wer Fragen zu dieser Gilde und den Hintergründen der obersten Peinlichkeiten hat, kann sich gerne an Azshara.tk wenden oder im Handelschannel auf Azshara (Horde) fragen. Fakt ist: es wird mehr als genug Antworten und ne Menge neuen Gesprächsstoff geben.


----------



## toydoll (27. März 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Weiss nicht welcher Server aber es gibt ne Gilde namensweiss nicht obs hier schon angegeben wurde)"hatkeinsexgehtaberkara".
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




die sind auf blutkessel, ich wunder mich immernoch das es die noch gibt. da gibts ne menge komischer gildennamen, der bekloppteste in der letzten zeit war "Schadowkillers" der leader hieß auch irgendwas mit Schadow am anfang.


----------



## Harash (27. März 2009)

*räusper*

"Sturmwindsseedrachen"
"Todesritter des Lichts"
"[Setz irgendein wort hier ein] der Todesritter"


----------



## Meredithe (27. März 2009)

Also ich wurde mal (erfolglos) für die Gilde 

*-EichhörnchenImTodeskampf * 

geworben xDDD
Ich hab mich weggekugelt ^^


----------



## Lari (27. März 2009)

"i KnOw u FeEl mY PvPnis"
Hm, joa, hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noizycat (27. März 2009)

Die Hälfte der Namen hier gehört eher zu den lustigen ... *g* Pew Pew!
EichhörnchenImTodeskampf   <--- zu geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




peinlich finde ich alles, was übertrieben böse klingen muss ... ".... of death/pain/evil" und diesen mc/roxxor Kram ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder solche "Name schon vergeben? Egal, schreiben wirs halt einfach falsch und/oder krachen Zeichen drüber" Gilden ...

dann doch lieber was lustiges  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronin1978 (27. März 2009)

"Wir haben Würmer" is auch gut^^


----------



## kaufnix (28. März 2009)

mich hats grad vom stuhl gezogen, als ich die horde-gilde, auf malorne, gelesen habe: Armee des Lichkönigs

ja, die story vom spiel ist schwer zu begreifen^^


----------



## Kronas (28. März 2009)

find ich weniger peinlich, sondern lustig: *Katzenzuchtverein Hyjal*


----------



## senzir (28. März 2009)

der peinlichste gildenname wo ich je gesehen hab ist 
"geh weg wir droppen nichts"  ich find den immer wieder auf neue 
lustig wen ich char seh die wo in der gilde sind ^^


----------



## Kronas (28. März 2009)

senzir schrieb:


> der peinlichste gildenname wo ich je gesehen hab ist
> "geh weg wir droppen nichts"  ich find den immer wieder auf neue
> lustig wen ich char seh die wo in der gilde sind ^^


waren die beiden 'wo's beabsichtigt?


----------



## senzir (28. März 2009)

verseh ned was du meinst ??
oder meinst du mich ned ??


----------



## Eyatrian (28. März 2009)

<ist doof>   



auch seltendämlich ^^


aber was lustig ist :


<Begleiter von Schneehase>



wenn man dann mit nem Schneehasen rumläuft ist das echt lustig , da unter dem Schneehasen   <Begleiter von Manuel> 
                                                                                  und unter dem Spieler (hier "Manuel")   <Begleiter von Schneehase>    steht. XD


----------



## Nano4Life (28. März 2009)

auf aman'thul die gilde "ehrfürchtig bei aldi"..
ich glaub die is relativ groß aber ich find den namen bescheuert .-.


----------



## Hulio (28. März 2009)

langweiliger thread


----------



## Bramdhal (28. März 2009)

"Strassenjungs INC"

Zeugt von Niveau!


----------



## kéksdose (28. März 2009)

habe eine gilde gesehen die heißt <MüßliMüßliMjamiMjamiMjami>


----------



## Sûmy (28. März 2009)

Ich hab einen gesehn





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <MC MOTHAFUCKAZ> * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibts aber glaub nicht mehr


----------



## Kronas (28. März 2009)

senzir schrieb:


> der peinlichste gildenname wo ich je gesehen hab ist
> "geh weg wir droppen nichts"  ich find den immer wieder auf neue
> lustig wen ich char seh die wo in der gilde sind ^^





senzir schrieb:


> verseh ned was du meinst ??
> oder meinst du mich ned ??


es heißt eigentlich 'der peinlichste gildenname *den* ich je gesehen hab' und 'wenn ich  *(einen)* char seh die wo in der gilde sind'


----------



## Lighthelios (28. März 2009)

<Klaut dein Pausenbrot> auf Lordaeron, Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chelrid (28. März 2009)

"Kämpfer der Treue KDT" auf Ambossar Allianz

KDT hätte ich ja weggelassen....


----------



## Greshnak (28. März 2009)

Eigentlich alle Gildennamen die so entstehen:

Jemand möchte eine Gilde gründen. Mmmh, der Name? Wie wärs mit Warriors of Shadow? Ok schnell gründen, und in der hektik wird worriors of shadwo draus


----------



## Rukz (28. März 2009)

jaaa bei und gibts: 
Thé Lichtikings (da sind zu viele sonderzeichen drinnen die lass ich mal weg)
Blut der Lichs *räusper*
FLAKKOMMANDO 

jaaaaa mehr fallen mir net so ein


----------



## Smoleface (28. März 2009)

Silentraidor 

-.-

<Arthas Jünger>
<Ritter des Zorns>
<Schattenknechte>
<Wächter von Lordaeron>

Und den ganzen kram

die schönsten sind dann immer solche

        Dêáthknìght
<Shaódws of the Nîght>

.............(°.°)
.............\  |  /
..............\|/
...............|  
............../ \
............../     \


----------



## Ogil (29. März 2009)

Wirklich peinlich finde ich, wenn Gildennamen Rechtschreibfehler enthalten. Ich meine - wenn ich eine Gilde gruende, dann kann ich mir doch wenigstens die Zeit nehmen und irgendwo online zu checken, ob ich den Namen auch richtig geschrieben habe. Schliesslich laeuft man im Normalfall eine ganze Weile damit rum. So richtig peinlich wird es dann, wenn man sich mit englischen oder lateinischen Gildennamen hervorheben will - und sich dann durch Fehler zum Gespoett macht...


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (29. März 2009)

Auch gut ist     >ist ein Taubes Nüsschen<  
Wenn ihr das auch findet, dann schickt einem Mitglied dieser Gilde auf Nazjatar einfach ein paar Gold...


----------



## Tade (29. März 2009)

Cobrall schrieb:


> Auch gut ist     >ist ein Taubes Nüsschen<



Den find ich toll <3

Super sind auch:

<weweweleckmichde>
<HILFE ROFLKOPPTERALARM>


----------



## shivanja (4. April 2009)

Baggerfahrer schrieb:


> Gestern auf nem RP Server gesehn, wo ich früher gespielt hab:
> 
> 
> "Müslignome".... ?



ich hoffe du meinst nicht meine gilde auf kult der verdammten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

peinlicher gildenname der allianz ist aber auch "Götter der Horde" meiner meinung nach


----------



## RuyLopez (4. April 2009)

die elite der könige


----------



## Salanea (4. April 2009)

<Powerschlübber>...obwohl das find ich noch ganz witzig eigentlich

<Die Gynäkologen> -.- gaaaanz toll
<Hordentlich aufs Maul>
<Mermidonen von Azeroth>...ich bin eigentlich der Meinung das ist falsch geschrieben^^
<EF BIE EI>  naja


----------



## Adalfried (4. April 2009)

"Hoffnung Northends"


----------



## illdas (4. April 2009)

Auftragsmörder der Hord
Arthas Elite mörder 
Der orden des phönix 
Die Assasínen

Alle auf Lordaeron EU zu besichtigen^^


----------



## Spectrales (4. April 2009)

Ensidia
ensidia
ensidhia
énsîdia
...
...


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

shivanja schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meinst nicht meine gilde auf kult der verdammten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Fail


----------



## Syriora (4. April 2009)

Du bist leider du 

Du wirst leider du

Beide auf Malygos -_-


----------



## Savo3 (4. April 2009)

mh peinliche gildennamen 


alle die blackdragon,gladiator,heros und chuck norris^^
be inhalten sind peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baum-Druid (4. April 2009)

Also ich weis jetzt den genauen namen zwar nichtmehr da ich mir so viele sonderzeichen nicht genau merken kann .. aber so in der art wars:
"DaA blôÓDy àlLîÁnZz"


----------



## Enipeus (4. April 2009)

Realm Echsenkessel, Horde: Sick my Duck

Was solln das sein?!


----------



## illdas (4. April 2009)

Cobrall schrieb:


> Auch gut ist     >ist ein Taubes Nüsschen<
> Wenn ihr das auch findet, dann schickt einem Mitglied dieser Gilde auf Nazjatar einfach ein paar Gold...



Sry aber ich find deinen Namen auch Peinlich ^^


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (4. April 2009)

Schnitzelvernichtung INC


des meine gilde mim twink XD

kam mal so spontan in kopf nachm mittagesse =D


----------



## ---D.A.--- (5. April 2009)

OK au meinem Server gibt beispielsweise

<ist ne Handlampe>
<geht sterben>
<Drachenlorg> ( >.< )

Mehr fällt mir grad net ein.


----------



## Martok (5. April 2009)

feardotcom


----------



## Cypress2308 (5. April 2009)

"The Devil Killers" FTW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zul Slayer (5. April 2009)

Enipeus schrieb:


> Realm Echsenkessel, Horde: Sick my Duck
> 
> Was solln das sein?!




Ähnlich wie Pony Slaystation, vielleicht hilft dir ja das weiter.
Okay ich will nicht so sein -> Suck my Dick = Sick my Duck


----------



## Bangboombang (5. April 2009)

Mir fallen noch zwei ein:

"OvErLordZ"  >.<

 "die zwei lustigen drei"

sonst im moment kein plan welche noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeTempler (5. April 2009)

Auf Gorgonash gabs mal kurzzeitig eine Gilde namens "Lêts râpê Arthas". Kurz danach mussten die sich umbenennen.


----------



## Zangor (7. April 2009)

Peinlich finde ich, wenn im Gildennamen Schreibfehler sind:

Moost Wanted
Legoin of the ligth


----------



## Saberclaw (7. April 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.




sowas in der Art wollte ich auch grad schreiben...

das is jetz der drölfste thread zu dem Thema


/vote for Umbenennung des Threads in "Peinliche und schon zur genüge vorhandene Threadnamen"


----------



## Magazad (8. April 2009)

Ich find alle Gilde namen Peinlich die Pwn oder Own drinne haben das ist das peinlichste was man überhaupt machen kann.


----------



## Maga1212 (8. April 2009)

<Die Wölfe Der Nacht> omq


----------



## Don_ftw (8. April 2009)

Ja da hab ich aber mal welche^^:

DeathRiders (mit irgend nem sonderzeichen ´` oder so kA^^)
Tiefkühlpizza
Inc unso


----------



## Mirodas (8. April 2009)

Erst neulich wieder gesehen: Ritter der Dungeons -> Englisch mit Deutsch vermischen und dann auch noch so dermaßen dämlich...nur noch peinlich...

Ansonsten sind fast alle Namen, die "Shadow" oder "Blood" beinhalten peinlich, da möchtegern-böse.

/Edit: Boah ey: gerade auf Forscherliga (RP-PVE) gesehen: Elite der Allinz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Rechtschreibfehler ist gewollt, die Gilde gibts tatsächlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schooker (8. April 2009)

omfg laser guns phew phew 


xD in der war ich soga schon...3std lang


----------



## Mehlaach (8. April 2009)

Ne Horde -Gilde

Im Fadenkreuz der Horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magazad (8. April 2009)

Maga1212 schrieb:


> <Die Wölfe Der Nacht> omq



Top antwort Boy da kann man ja von dir nicht viel erwarten!


----------



## anfieldzocker (8. April 2009)

auf madmortem ally gibts/gabs ,,ersguterjunge GmbH´´


----------



## KingMarcus (8. April 2009)

was haltet ihr von starfleet command?


----------



## CharlySteven (8. April 2009)

anfieldzocker schrieb:


> auf madmortem ally gibts/gabs ,,ersguterjunge GmbH´´


noch nie gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde die namen am dümsten zu denen die gildenmitgleider sagen:
"bohr wir haben die coolsten namen".
und auch noch ins buffed forum posten:
"ich find meinen gildennamen am besten: ****"


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (8. April 2009)

Des Königs Getreuen - Allianz

Dun Morogh


----------



## ---D.A.--- (11. April 2009)

Grad gesehn auf Baelgn Ally

The Rangers Der Allianz   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blooddiament (11. April 2009)

na da kenn ich noch was geileres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1 . twink gilde auf prodmoore , horde " Booty Bay Beach Boys " 
2. auch auf Proudmoore allianz " Skiclub Arathihochland "


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (11. April 2009)

"Die Chiller vom Pwnyhof"

Allianz
Onyxia   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (11. April 2009)

"Die Rache Der Horde" ist auch so ein sehr kreativer Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder eine PvP-Gilde mit Namen "charge röms geistheiler"


----------



## Littelbigboss (11. April 2009)

hordentlich aufs maul auf alextrasza gabs die mal


----------



## Ultordeis (11. April 2009)

Bei uns auf Malygos gibts die Gilde " Die Gildenlosen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blcktetra (11. April 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> OK au meinem Server gibt beispielsweise
> <ist ne Handlampe>



Hmm ist 1. nicht peinlich und 2. sehr erfolgreich...

aber wenn du schon von Baelgun sprichst sollte:

AMOK erwähnt werden (1. Peinlicher Name, 2. "Content-Clear"(Naxx 15/15, Obsi 0/1, Maly 0/1)


----------



## Ærion (11. April 2009)

Cold Flamez - Gilneas *duck*


----------



## healyeah666 (11. April 2009)

Horde kloppers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glohin (11. April 2009)

"Zwergenweitwurfcrew" auf Dun-Morogh,Hordengilde.


----------



## ---D.A.--- (11. April 2009)

blcktetra schrieb:


> Hmm ist 1. nicht peinlich und 2. sehr erfolgreich...
> 
> aber wenn du schon von Baelgun sprichst sollte:
> 
> AMOK erwähnt werden (1. Peinlicher Name, 2. "Content-Clear"(Naxx 15/15, Obsi 0/1, Maly 0/1)



AMOK sagt mir grad garnichts der Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ LittleBigBoss   Die haben mich ne Zeit lang mit iher PvP-Stamm in den Battlegrounds genervt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tenshukaku (11. April 2009)

Angels of Light
Azshara Fighters
GottesLegion
etc
Leute aus solchen Gilden nehm ich zu 80%ned mit in rnd raids


----------



## Howjin15 (11. April 2009)

Hier meine "lieblinge" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krosse Krabbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spongebob Fanclub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

World of Menschcraft (gabs ma wirklich ! die Gilde gabs 1 ganze woche! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Frohe Ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhesus (11. April 2009)

Frostmorn - EU-Onyxia

nein der schreibfehler ist nicht von mir, die heißen wirklich so


----------



## X-Zero (11. April 2009)

Also mein Favorite ist eine reine Taurengilde mit dem Namen:

"Die Horde hört ein Muh"

Weiß aber nicht ob es die noch gibt


----------



## rushiflauschi (11. April 2009)

Blooddiament schrieb:


> na da kenn ich noch was geileres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Booty Bay Beach Boys is aber saugeil... Weiß etz nich, was daran peinlich sein soll...


----------



## Mozee (11. April 2009)

ZØMFG PLZ WAIT Ø o auf Arygos eu^^


----------



## seymerbo (11. April 2009)

bei uns aufn Server 2 absolute noob-Gilde

1. <die coolen>
2. <irgendwas des Kaos> (ja mit K geschrieben)


----------



## _Yo_ (11. April 2009)

"Hard of the Lowrisk" kappier echt nicht was die sich dabei gedacht haben^^Härte des geringen Risikos?!

Achso die sind auf Area 52


----------



## Greshnak (11. April 2009)

Mozee schrieb:


> ZØMFG PLZ WAIT Ø o auf Arygos eu^^



Die Chance das ich transe steigt immer mehr.....


Meine alte Gilde:
Warrior of Darkness

Jetzt gibt es auch:
worrior of darknes  
(kennen die keine Rechtschreibeung oder Groß und Kleinschreibng?


----------



## Bloodyfury (11. April 2009)

Die LvL 1 Killer :-/


----------



## Balord (11. April 2009)

<gehört zu den BESTEN>  auf Garrosh

<Bloody Angels of Hell> gabs mal auf Perenolde, hauptsache schön "Böse"!!!1111einseinself     Weiß aber net ob die noch existiert


----------



## Glohin (11. April 2009)

"From Russia with Lag",gerade eben gesehen in OG,Hordegilde auf Taerar


----------



## Fee1404 (11. April 2009)

Gehtto GmbH auf den server Baelgun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. April 2009)

Nachgemachte Gilden mit lvl 10nern:

-Nihilum
-Sk Gaming

Oder auch:
-oOx0r

etc


----------



## Cypress2308 (11. April 2009)

Blooddiament schrieb:


> na da kenn ich noch was geileres
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Booty Bay Beach Boys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie geil is der Name denn bitte ?!? xD
Also den find ich mal richtig geil und irgendwie garnich peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hätte da noch :

- lvl up (Blackmoore EU Horde)
- ein lvl pro tag reicht (Blackmoore EU Horde)
- Hasen Jungs (Frostwolf EU Horde)
- DeathboyzZz (Blackmoore EU Horde)
- Arthas Killer (Ambossar glaub ich)


----------



## skyline930 (11. April 2009)

Teufels unheilige Ritter o.Ô


----------



## Halbulu (11. April 2009)

Rebellen von Azeroth
Wahre Freunde (haben nichmal naxx 10er clear und gibs schon lange)
Azzazzination (ja mit z anstatt s geschrieben)
der stehende ast

alle auf Frostmourne


----------



## Fee1404 (11. April 2009)

Noobsquad xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2009)

azzazins of blloddy devil killer

genau so buchstabiert. Oo


----------



## Harloww (11. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> azzazins of blloddy devil killer
> 
> genau so buchstabiert. Oo



"Keine Suchergebnisse
Die Suche hat keine Ergebnisse ergeben. Bitte überprüft eure Suchkriterien:

    * Nur nach den derzeit im Arsenal vorhandenen Kategorien suchen: Gegenstände, Charaktere, Arena-Teams, Gilden und Fraktionen.
    * Nach Name suchen."


Natürlich!


----------



## EisblockError (11. April 2009)

@ Vorposter

Genau, wie die sich hier alle gildenamen ausdenken xD


----------



## Nightscreen (11. April 2009)

Die Kampf und Handels Gilde
Ally auf kahz´goroth


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> "Keine Suchergebnisse
> Die Suche hat keine Ergebnisse ergeben. Bitte überprüft eure Suchkriterien:
> 
> * Nur nach den derzeit im Arsenal vorhandenen Kategorien suchen: Gegenstände, Charaktere, Arena-Teams, Gilden und Fraktionen.
> ...


damt erwischt xD


----------



## blaQmind (11. April 2009)

Halbulu schrieb:


> Rebellen von Azeroth
> Wahre Freunde (haben nichmal naxx 10er clear und gibs schon lange)
> Azzazzination (ja mit z anstatt s geschrieben)
> der stehende ast
> ...


jap die hab ich auch schon gesehn^^


----------



## Kremlin (11. April 2009)

Whoränzöne.

Weiß nicht ob es die noch gibt. 

<.<


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

<sinnlos in warsong>

aaaargrh pvp-twinks!!einseinself!!! nerf!

<gank or die tryin>
unlustig....


----------



## Allysekos (12. April 2009)

Bluthusten *g*


----------



## Cloze (12. April 2009)

Die Krähen <- Das ist peinlich xP


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (12. April 2009)

Glohin schrieb:


> "Zwergenweitwurfcrew" auf Dun-Morogh,Hordengilde.




Der ist doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok als Zwerg nicht xD


----------



## Melih (12. April 2009)

VOLL DER HOLZ JAA


auf Ätschara(Azshara) Horde :/


----------



## Aleatha (12. April 2009)

Cypress2308 schrieb:


> Booty Bay Beach Boys
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




**grööhl* Jaaaaaaaaaa, neulich ist mir von denen einer begegnet: Ich war im Kampf mit 3 Mobs und bin vor lachen glatt gestorben ..<...>
(Im wahrsten Sinne des WOrtes^^) Total geil finde ich das *Tränen weg wisch* und nee gar nicht peinlich .. wie schön dass es sowas gibt .. 
Viele nehmen das Spiel eh zu ernst ^^ 

- "droppt nur Crap" (hab' ich irgendwo mal gelesen)
- "CSI Ogrimmar" 
oder
- Volksbank Azeroth (war mal meine Bankgilde ^^)

.. geil find ich auch: 
- Schlaflos in Silbermond ^^

*


----------



## Domkar (12. April 2009)

RUMMS BUMMS POWNERJUNGZZ  .... auf Perenolde - Allianz....ka, ob es die noch gibt, aber der Name ist mir hängengeblieben ^^


----------



## Vara (12. April 2009)

Die bekloptesten namen die ich kenne sind

- P.O.R.N
- Die alten Greise
- The dead Rabbits
- Chicken Wings
- Chicken Twinks (natürlich xD)
- Polizeipräsidium
- die dreckigen Deppen

also besser gehts doch net XD


----------



## 666Anubis666 (12. April 2009)

Ich weiß ja nich aber ich nehme sowas nich wirklich ernst wenn ich so namen lese lache ich gerne drüber ^^

-Die Fluffigen Mammuts   
-Big PvPenis    <--  Zu geil echt ^^
-Sonnenstudio Durotar 

ich gehe immer gerne in so Gilden ^^   ich mag da eher so "erwachsene" gildennamen nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lala.y0 (12. April 2009)

Vara schrieb:


> Die bekloptesten namen die ich kenne sind
> 
> - P.O.R.N
> - Die alten Greise
> ...



abgesehen das man keine Punkte etc in gildennamen einfügen kann, sind die namen ziemlich geil xD


----------



## EPoker (12. April 2009)

Gab auf Nozdormu mal:
<Hordenpopo>
<Name> .. ist Recount erster
<Nihilumganker>
Gibst glaub noch:
<Wächter von SW>
<Elite>
<Garde des tollsten>
<Bushidofan>
<Name>... ist ein Twink
<deine Mutta>


----------



## Mondokir (12. April 2009)

Hier habe ich noch ein lustige Gildennamen gefunden

> Gmbh und Kuh KG

> Hordentlich aufs Mowl

> Turnverein Sturmwind

> Grand Theft Kodo

Es gab auch einmal eine Gilde Namens: Affen mit Waffen
Weiß aber nicht obs du noch gibt, ich denke nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nhomizz (12. April 2009)

<Allianztod>
horden gilde die um die 200 leute  (hatte) von den 170 twinks sind und 20 sowiso nie on.
<of the lichking>
kA obs die noch gibt, in der beta von woltk gabs die jedenfalls.

außerdem finde ich persönlich fast alle lateinischen gildennamen extrem lächerlich. 
1. heißen sie meist das gleich wie "killers of death", "dark shadows" oder ähnliches, nur halt auf lateinisch...
2. klingen die namen meist so künstlich professionell, weil sie unbedingt ne pro gilde sein müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (12. April 2009)

huhu....ich hab mal i-wo ne gilde gesehn die Two and a half orc hieß weis aba nichtmher wo der ob sie noch gibt


weis aba nichtmehr wo denn ich hab mal aus langeweile i-wo getwinkt


----------



## Luckyluk (12. April 2009)

SpongiRocks

Aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (12. April 2009)

die vier stinkenden drei


----------



## Genker (12. April 2009)

nhomizz schrieb:


> außerdem finde ich persönlich fast alle lateinischen gildennamen extrem lächerlich.
> 1. heißen sie meist das gleich wie "killers of death", "dark shadows" oder ähnliches, nur halt auf lateinisch...
> 2. klingen die namen meist so künstlich professionell, weil sie unbedingt ne pro gilde sein müssen
> 
> ...



1. Na wenn du meinst!
2. Wusste gar nicht, dass Lateinische Namen"künstlich professionell" klingen...


----------



## Lichkingkiller (12. April 2009)

Ich bin mal einer Gilde mit den Namen "Imba RoXXor" Begegnet


----------



## Glohin (12. April 2009)

@Nighttauren_Dun,ich bin Zwerg auf Dun Morogh -.-


----------



## dragon1 (12. April 2009)

Genker schrieb:


> 1. Na wenn du meinst!
> 2. Wusste gar nicht, dass Lateinische Namen"künstlich professionell" klingen...


tzz ignorier den der ist halt son analphabet der fuer latein zu dumm ist.
was ist latein schlechter als deutsch, englisch, italienisch oder whatever?


----------



## quik'Silver (12. April 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> whatever?


du not stieel my "whatever" plxxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es ist einfach behindert, weils genau das gleiche heisst wie "krieger von xxx",
"gesandten des lichts/königs" or WHATEVER xD
ich selbst hatte 4 jahre latein ... und latein suckt, da hab ich lieber was deutsches.
extreme op-imba-roxxor-gildennamen fand ich auch mal: "Blood Dragon Fighters" und  "Die On*ì*krieger Thralls"


----------



## C.RonaldoFan (12. April 2009)

Hallo
Ich hab viele Peinliche Gildennamen gesehen die meisten weiß ich nicht mehr was ich noch weiß ist zum Beispiel "xD" oder "Kein Portal unter 3G" lol oder "Penny Markt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder mEmBeRs Of LeGeNd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder das letzt was ich noch weiß "Dropp nix Geh weiter"


----------



## Senseless6666 (12. April 2009)

Dark Raiders... sone gilde gibts auf jedem server...


----------



## seymerbo (12. April 2009)

auf rexxar <nicht ALLIANZ versichert>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (12. April 2009)

El Bankos del Leandros 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (12. April 2009)

Wenn ich mir jemals eine Gilde aufmache nenne ich sie "Hoggers Fanclub" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber sonst richtig peinliche hab ich noch keine gesehen ausser bei der allianz:"Durotars Wachen"... Allianzer wissen nicht das Durotar Thralls Vater war tja^^ 

P.s spiele auf Durotar und würde mich nie so nennen als alli^^


----------



## PöseKirsche (12. April 2009)

Hordis zum mittag

is ne pve gilde


----------



## Fee1404 (12. April 2009)

D R E A M C A T C H E R 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder so heisen i-wie so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blauerneon (12. April 2009)

Ich hab mal gesehen: "Imba war schon vergeben" und " Allis im Wunderland".....


----------



## Nazshar@Teldrassil (13. April 2009)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Der is doch Top
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oo da spielt jemand auf Teldrassil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Twink Gilde von dennen hieß glaub Prototypen mini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirae (13. April 2009)

folgende Namen:
"KloppenBisSieDroppen"
"Epixplx"
"hatLoLgesagt"
"kenntDieAntwort"
"Todesgruppe"
"BöhseOrkelz"
"Legion des Todes"


----------



## bobz--kaly (13. April 2009)

Auf Wrathbringer:

Die Glücksbärchies (ally Raid Gilde)
Ist der Beste (nur Noobs drin die Leute runter machen)
NoSkillAberBesserAlsDu (horde)

Und jedemenge 1 oder 2 man Gilden mit seltsammen Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wobbegong (13. April 2009)

auf Perenolde Horde

"We are the HORDLERs"


----------



## colagelb (13. April 2009)

<xxx>
<klaut wurscht bei aldi> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avane u_U (13. April 2009)

< braucht keine Gilde >


----------



## Aghata (13. April 2009)

Mayven schrieb:


> Es gibt bei uns eine Gilde die heißt "zu vermieten" auch nicht der prallste Name
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kommat du vom Server Anub'arak ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (13. April 2009)

EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> Whoränzöne.
> 
> Weiß nicht ob es die noch gibt.
> 
> <.<




lol ich hab erst den witz gar nicht verstanden ^^

Ich hab noch einen ...    : Blutzoll
                                     WBC (Wurstbrotclan)<-- beste gilde ever 
                                    Mein Baby ...

MfG 
Sun


----------



## Zakkuri (13. April 2009)

Nja erster beitrag und so für me=)

naja auf einem meiner früheren server kp wie der hieß, gabs ma ne hordengilde die hieß allykiller oder so ähnlich...nicht nur das das für mich irwie sinnlos auf nem pve server ist, nein sie hatten eigentlich auch nix drauf xD

ein anderer wäre für manche Dynasty Warriors xD meine eigene Gilde die eigentlich damals sehr erfolgreich war *träum*

naja am ende wurde sie aufgrund meiner flames aufgelöst^^

wie gesagt lange her und kp mehr welcher server=/


----------



## KingMarcus (13. April 2009)

auf rajaxx horde

Bavarian Body BatscherZ


----------



## HellsAngle (13. April 2009)

Hellgayte


----------



## Jejanim (14. April 2009)

HellsAngle schrieb:


> Hellgayte





Klingt ja fast wie "Sehrgay"

eine farm-gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





(nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Namen Sergej o.ä. versionen)


----------



## Terakos (14. April 2009)

bobz--kaly schrieb:


> Auf Wrathbringer:
> 
> Die Glücksbärchies (ally Raid Gilde)
> Ist der Beste (nur Noobs drin die Leute runter machen)
> ...



Wrathbringer =) Am geilsten sind die "Wächter des lebens" xD


----------



## Freakypriest (14. April 2009)

"Give Apix Plx"


----------



## RazZerrR (14. April 2009)

Lehman Brothers .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x.Ne0n (14. April 2009)

Wobbegong schrieb:


> auf Perenolde Horde
> 
> "We are the HORDLERs"



LOL ! Den wollt ich grad auch schreiben XD

Hätten die halt "For the Horde" oder so genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## booooob (14. April 2009)

hm.... mir fällt nur einer ein 
Babbyboom


----------



## lulas (14. April 2009)

"succers of Doom" eindeutig mein favorit


----------



## Terakos (14. April 2009)

lulas schrieb:


> "succers of Doom" eindeutig mein favorit



wtf xD 10/10


----------



## _-DaRoK-_ (14. April 2009)

Recher der Horde

das geilste ist noch das der Gildenleader dachte das man wenn man ne Gilde hat auch automatisch nen Ts-Server bekommt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far 

_-DaRoK-_


----------



## Teclador1982 (14. April 2009)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Dragonknights of Doom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


os

Kann mir nicht verkneifen zu antworten, also:

Die Blutelfen wurden nicht von"Den Menschen" Verraten sondern von Garithos, der bekanntlich von Balnazzar kontrolliert wurde. Ausserdem war Garithos nicht Chef der Menschen sondern ein Hauptmann der überbleibesl, von den Streitkräften Lorderons.

Zu der Geißel, wie war das noch gleich, achja, Sylvanas hat ja Freundlicherweise Garithos aus der Kontrolle von Balnazzar befreit. Und dan mit ihn zusammen Lorderon befreit. Alles gut undschön, aber als die Geißel vertrieben war, haben die Verlassenen mal ebend Garithos und seine Männer getötet um Lorderon für sich beanspruchen zu können. Sylvanas ist halt zu dem geworden was sie früher bekämpft hat *ironie*. Und Thrall hat die Quittung bekommen das er sich mit ihnen einlässt. (Sieht man ja auch schön bei der Drachenödenquest was es ihn brachte.)

Das mit den Orks. Also Jaina war nicht die Allianz. Und Jainas Papa, war auch nicht die Allianz. Also kan man da wohl kaum von Verrat reden. Übrigends gibt es weder Garithos noch Dealin Proudmoore in der jetzigen Allianz.

Die Orks lassen sich nunmal schnell zu Werkzeugen machen. Und selber schuld daran das sie den Dämonen verfallen waren sind sie auch. Spätestens als sie die Draenei auslöschen sollten müsste den aufgefallen sein das da was nicht stimmt. Kann man schön im Buch "Aufstieg der Horde" nachlesen.

Und wer die Vorgeschichte kennt, weiß das die Horde krieg nach Azeroth gebracht hatt, und das Östliche Königreich verwüsted haben. Und der Oberste Kriegsfürst, Ogrimm Doomhammer lies werder Kind noch Frau am leben. er wollte die Menschen Auslöschen um danach ganz frieldich und Ehrenvoll in Azeroth zu leben (Ironie ?). Und der wird noch immer von der Horde als Held gefeiert. (Buch: Strom der Dunkelheit)

Fazit, die Neue Horde ist nicht Böse, jedenfals nicht direkt. Die Allianz und die Horde verfolgen sogar die gleichen Ziele. Doch durch die Politischen Konflikte und der Vergangenheit bleibt die Situation immernoch unruhig.


----------



## Komposti (14. April 2009)

Staub des Blutes

 Guardians of Green Smoke




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## smoki1987 (14. April 2009)

Auf Echsenkessel gibts es auch ein paar lustige Gilden Namen.

- Von Hinten
- Murlocs stole my bike
- Hordler Verprügel GmbH


----------



## Lemonskunk (14. April 2009)

Ganz schlimm , diese "e-sport" Gilden wie zb. "Raptor Gaming"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder auch sowas wie "insert SKILL here" oder "gief Gladi du Bürste" ... also eigtl. FAST alle Gilden in den Top 10 Arena Rankings  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoOniX (14. April 2009)

Erbe der Verdammnis is auch richtig peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Pistolero (14. April 2009)

Auf Onyxia gibt es eine Gilde, die "The Best Gangsters" heißt


----------



## Mla (14. April 2009)

silverdragons of evil


----------



## Pathologist (14. April 2009)

Der König der peinlichsten Gildennamen lässt Euch das Blut in den Adern kochen:

*<Tot und Zerstörung>*


----------



## buffsplz (14. April 2009)

Kennt ihr die schon?
*
< THé LîCh kîîNgS >*

Ja, genau SO!


----------



## Gagesh (14. April 2009)

Es gab mal / gibt es Gilde auf dem PvP Server Gorgonash die : "LeckerSchocki" heißt^


----------



## Askaril (14. April 2009)

Krendel schrieb:


> Mein Favorit:
> 
> Dêr Ordên dêr Schwêrtêr
> 
> Das ist wirklich de original Schreibweise! Oder sollte ich sagen Schrêîbwêîsê?



Das muss echt übel sein wenn die im TS ihren Gildennamen aussprechen.....

Wiki-Quote


> Ein Zirkumflex ist ein diakritisches Zeichen, meist zur Kennzeichnung einer besonderen Aussprache oder Betonung eines Buchstabens.



So und dann versucht das mal richtig über die Zunge zukriegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quik'Silver (14. April 2009)

Pathologist schrieb:


> Der König der peinlichsten Gildennamen lässt Euch das Blut in den Adern kochen:
> 
> *<Tot und Zerstörung>*



oO wasn an dem peinlich? ... 
achja und @ umbracor: du beschmutzt das Schurkenklischee mit deinem Shadowheart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pathologist (14. April 2009)

quik schrieb:


> oO wasn an dem peinlich? ...


drei Mal darfste raten


----------



## Neother (14. April 2009)

shas-la schrieb:


> Nicht peinlich aba lustig finde ich die gilde
> 
> <CSI Orgrimma>
> 
> gibts glaub ich auch auf mehreren servern...wohl unabhängig von einander.




Ich weiß der wurde schon mal gepostet s.o. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber hier einmal ein Bild sieht lustig aus.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/4570/unbenannt1taw.jpg


----------



## Thunderhawk46 (14. April 2009)

Angelverein bootybay oder Wächter der Todesritter oder gilde NEIN danke oder Besoffen und Bewaffnet ! Ewige wacht Allianz


----------



## Reintoll (15. April 2009)

"GOGO REAL LIFE DUELL" gesehen gerade auf Aman'Thul


----------



## Ulikjin (15. April 2009)

Teclador1982 schrieb:


> os
> 
> 
> Und der Oberste Kriegsfürst, Ogrimm Doomhammer lies werder Kind noch Frau am leben. er wollte die Menschen Auslöschen um danach ganz frieldich und Ehrenvoll in Azeroth zu leben (Ironie ?). Und der wird noch immer von der Horde als Held gefeiert. (Buch: Strom der Dunkelheit)
> ...



Sorry, kann mir ne Antwort auch nicht verkneifen
Doomhammer ist der größte Held den die Horde je hatte - schon allein deswegen, weil er die Weitsicht hatte, Thrall zum Kriegshäuptling zu ernennen.
Ich geb Dir allerdings in einem recht: die neue Horde ist ganz sicher nicht "böse" - das die Allianz und die Horde dieselben Ziele verfolgen, bezweifle ich allerdings, denn die Horde will einfach nur einen Platz zum Leben haben, während sich die Allianz in bester Großimperialistentradition( was nen Wort ) breitmacht.

Ach so,zum Topic: Nicht der peinlichste Gildenname,aber der für mich mit Abstand bizarrste :
Horst Schmalkopf Bande.


----------



## plopp123 (15. April 2009)

RazZerrR schrieb:


> Lehman Brothers ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab gehört die hat sich aufgelöst...Insolvenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@topic
Buris Kinder
(ja das ist ne gute Gilde auf BLackrock aber ich find den Namen albern)


----------



## Allysekos (15. April 2009)

99% Aller Gildennahmen sind dämlich

zB:

<PenisimArsh>

<Käsebrei>

<DieHordeVonMuh>

<SchwuleHorde>

<HabenKeinenPissun>

<KleinerMonster>

<FliegenderSpaghettimonster>

<nosotros uno tribun> 

<dieSchwanzLutsha>

<ShillyBoys>

<Pimpsons>

<unsoweita>


----------



## Zylenia (15. April 2009)

Bei uns rennt einer rum,der hat als Gildennamen "Killt die Alis" schmeiss ich mich immer weg wenn ich den sehe^^

Scheint was gegen Türken zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kahil Zun'Jah (15. April 2009)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon kam, aber "Ehrfürchtig bei McDonalds" .. darüber habei ch mich ziemlich zerfetzt.


----------



## Stille93 (15. April 2009)

> Die Eichhörnchen Gang
> Die Gummibären Bande
> Hordentlich aufs Maul
> mag keiner
> Die Vier lustigen Fünf



mal ehrlich was soll daran peinlich sein? *Hordentlich aufs Maul* ist ein geiles Wortspiel, *Eichhörnchen Gang* und *Die Gummibären Bande* hört sich besser an als Killergang/bande und *die Vier lustigen Fünf* finde ich mal absolut geil. *mag keiner*, ist imho das was vielleicht als peinlich übrig bleibt.

Peinlich und kiddyhaft (gutes deutsch^^) finde ich den Thread.

Grütze
Stille


----------



## HolyPriest-Sírina (15. April 2009)

"n Klumpen Pudding"

"Karatevater"

"Sergej fährlich" - Lieber gleich SehrGAY fährlich -.-

Es gibt viel zu viele abgeschissene Gildennamen.
Wie ich die hasse, diese englischen Kackstelzen. Deutscher Server, sind alle zu blöd um Deutsch zu schreiben oder was. Oh man...


----------



## Mr_Multikill (15. April 2009)

auf Aman'Thul (H): the PRO alli killerz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich muss jedes mal lachn wenn ich einen von der gilde rumlaufen seh =D

Liebe Grüße
Fetti / Fallen


----------



## Deathtroll (15. April 2009)

*Bluebuschpussys* na ? ^^

Von Kumpels für ihr Twinks erstellt.. Die Idee kam ihnen als sie wiederma breit aufm Sofa lagen.. Naja ich geh mit meiner Schurkin da wohl ned rein.. Obwohls funny gemeint is, find ichs i.wie peinlich ^^


----------



## Isthos (15. April 2009)

HolyPriest-Sírina schrieb:


> "n Klumpen Pudding"


Den Namen find ich net peinlich. Der hat was ^^


----------



## Novocain (18. April 2009)

Find die lateinischen Gildennamen auch furchtbar.
Gegründet wahrscheinlich von einem stolzen Abiturienten nach seiner ersten Unterrichtsstunde und der Rest der Gilde hat kein Plan was der Gildenname bedeutet.

Hab mal auf Hordenseite die "Richter der Allianz" getroffen. Mag zwar passen, klingt aber viel zu allianzig für Horde und könnt eben genausogut allygilde sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

"Böhse Tantenz" laufen bei uns auf RP-Server rum. Nicht sehr passend.

Und die "Dream Dancers" *würg* fallen mir noch ein. Ich glaub die starteten bei uns als Weibliche Nachtelfen Only -Gilde. 

Und die Besten.. zur Zeit viele "Heroes of [Irgendwas]" unterwegs, aber natürlich falsch geschrieben ala "Heros of..." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bliblubb (18. April 2009)

Definitiv <Keks Force> auf Eredar Alli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (18. April 2009)

*Cojones Grandes*. Wer spanisch kann weiss, was es heißt. Mir wurde es erst gesagt, als ich schon in der Gilde war


----------



## FaNtaBäR (18. April 2009)

Weiß nicht obs die noch gibt: <sitzt nackt vorm PC>


----------



## Kremlin (18. April 2009)

<Zwaipalaseincup>


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. April 2009)

FaNtaBäR schrieb:


> Weiß nicht obs die noch gibt: <sitzt nackt vorm PC>


Hab ich auch schon mal auf Shattrath gesehen. 




EHEHEHEHE schrieb:


> <Zwaipalaseincup>


Es gibt Dinge, die will man sich nich bildlich vorstellen...




Ich hasse Gildennamen, die klingen wie Songtitel von schlechten Power-Metal-Bands. 
bzw. kann ich diese Leute dann nicht ernst nehmen. (:


----------



## Yuukami (18. April 2009)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die will man sich nich bildlich vorstellen...



Ich kenne es und hasse mich dafür das bekommt man nicht ausm kopf


----------



## Clandaries (18. April 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben.
Bei uns auf dem Server gibt auch so manch lustige Gildennamen.
Aber einen finde ich besonders behämmert...
Also ich würde mich nicht sofort bewerben bei einer Gilde die: Wurstbrot of Stell heißt^^
Ist echt mal was anderes, aber bei mir kommt nicht dieses Gefühl als ob man mit der Gilde richtig was reißen könnte...


----------



## Din Veezle (25. April 2009)

Hallo,

peinlich ist allein die Anmaßung, Ideen anderer wie auch immer beurteilen zu können;
Zumal man nicht wissen kann, was "dahinter steckt".


MuG


----------



## IIIFireIII (25. April 2009)

Stille93 schrieb:


> mal ehrlich was soll daran peinlich sein? *Hordentlich aufs Maul* ist ein geiles Wortspiel


Auf Ambossar gibt es auch so eine Gilde mit dem Titel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## garuda1987 (25. April 2009)

So mal paar lustige Gilden namen aus Lordaeron:

Guano

my guild ist best

born to be imba

süsses sonst stich

tôdesritter,klasse todesritter in der gilde todesritter

die taurennichts

und eine eine gilde die es mal gab

dmg und ein pala


----------



## Vartez (25. April 2009)

Your Mother is my Daylie

Omg peinlicher gehts nun wirklich net >.<


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (25. April 2009)

Hy,

NefariansNextTopmodel

mfg


----------



## Alaneo (25. April 2009)

mmh... gab mal ne Gilde auf Norgannon die hiess

"Du nicht nehmen Kerze"

sonst fällt mir grad nichts ein ....

am peinlichsten sind aber immernoch diese kiddies die denken, wenn sie "death", "shadow", "dark", "blood" usw schön zusammenwüfeln und iwie sowas wie

"The Bloody Deathknights Of Dark Shadow Of Hell And Skull" oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ademos14 (26. April 2009)

Wir hießen früher "Factions" of Nightfall"...Etwas von Guild Wars abgekupfert. =P


----------



## redhuman (26. April 2009)

Ich frag mich echt warum ihr euch eigentlihc so ein recht rausnehmt und euch über gilden namen lustig macht..........hier sind einige bei die man nicht unbedingt peinlich finden muss..............ich will nicht wissen in welchen gilden ihr so seit und wie ihre namen sind.......wenn ihr euch schon über andere lustig macht........meine ist Vermächtnis der Schatten und findet ihr diese auch peinlich?


----------



## Camô (26. April 2009)

redhuman schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt warum ihr euch eigentlihc so ein recht rausnehmt und euch über gilden namen lustig macht..........hier sind einige bei die man nicht unbedingt peinlich finden muss..............ich will nicht wissen in welchen gilden ihr so seit und wie ihre namen sind.......wenn ihr euch schon über andere lustig macht........meine ist Vermächtnis der Schatten und findet ihr diese auch peinlich?


Bei einem 2 Jahre alten Thread der alle paar Wochen plötzlich erscheint und über 80 Seiten umfasst, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Leute nicht unbedingt nur peinliche, sondern viel eher witzige Gildennamen posten.

Bei allem Respekt für Gildennamen und deren Gründern, wenn ich lese "wariahs of HELLS" oder den DK-Stereotypen "D'eátthnîgt" sehe, dann kann ich das nicht für voll nehmen und mache mich darüber lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und nein, ich bin kein böser Mensch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ginix (26. April 2009)

naja ich find sowas wie "sitzt nacht vorm pc" usw nich so schlimm sondern eher kreativ xD wenn man dann aber immer dieselben warriors/angels/gods of death/ownage/[irendwas anderes "böses"] (wahlweise noch mit mehreren schreibfehlern) sieht ist es einfach nur langweilig und nervig


----------



## Gauloises24 (26. April 2009)

<Who let the Orcs out> find ich ganz lustig^^


----------



## EisblockError (26. April 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Bei einem 2 Jahre alten Thread der alle paar Wochen plötzlich erscheint und über 80 Seiten umfasst, ist es wahrscheinlich, dass Leute nicht unbedingt nur peinliche, sondern viel eher witzige Gildennamen posten.
> 
> Bei allem Respekt für Gildennamen und deren Gründern, wenn ich lese "wariahs of HELLS" oder den DK-Stereotypen "D'eátthnîgt" sehe, dann kann ich das nicht für voll nehmen und mache mich darüber lustig.
> 
> ...




eindeutig besser als diese noobs die für alles nen neuen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Kersyl (26. April 2009)

Naja da wären auch noch auf kargath die
"soldiers of apokalypse" dann noch nichma komplett auf englisch...
omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Floppy13 (26. April 2009)

Gab bei uns mal ne Gilde mit dem Namen "Recher der Allianz"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Mr. Rechtschreibung hat anscheinend mal wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Mjuu (26. April 2009)

wir haben ne Gilde die heißt <Mens of Honor>


kopf > tisch


----------



## Gored (26. April 2009)

redhuman schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt warum ihr euch eigentlihc so ein recht rausnehmt und euch über gilden namen lustig macht..........hier sind einige bei die man nicht unbedingt peinlich finden muss..............ich will nicht wissen in welchen gilden ihr so seit und wie ihre namen sind.......wenn ihr euch schon über andere lustig macht........meine ist Vermächtnis der Schatten und findet ihr diese auch peinlich?




jap, ich hau mich grad unter tränen weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightsaver (26. April 2009)

uuuuh..ich bin todesritter mit namen Krolaxx in der Gilde "Apokalypse" ...bin ich jetzt ein kiddie?


----------



## Brilliantix (26. April 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



laut deinem avatar passt du da auch rein ^^


----------



## Seryma (26. April 2009)

Lightsaver schrieb:


> uuuuh..*ich bin todesritter* mit namen Krolaxx in der Gilde "Apokalypse" ...bin ich jetzt ein kiddie?



JA! xD

Neu auf Mannoroth: <Peter Zwegat GmbH>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 imba cewl alth0r  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG, Seryma


----------



## Chuchulain (27. April 2009)

Auf Zirkel des Cenarius: Starkbierbrigarde <- aufgelöst
auf Blackhand: Klappstuhlkommando

war Mitglied in beiden Gilden.


----------



## ikarus275 (27. April 2009)

Dieter und Detlef auf Blackhand

Ürsengnürdsch

Sahneschnittchen


----------



## Scrätcher (27. April 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> <Who let the Orcs out> find ich ganz lustig^^



Super! Bester Gildenname seit langem!^^

Der und "Hordcore"

fehlen nur noch Mitglieder a la "RindEastwood" (Taurenjäger)


----------



## Shrimp (27. April 2009)

"Ein Herz für Hühnchen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. April 2009)

Mannoroth:

<Two Gnomes one Cup>      aus den gleichnamigen *piieeepp*-Alli Gilde

<Flauschige Plüschhasen>     Alli Gilde     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Berliner Nachtschwärmer>     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Godlike Spirits of Zion>      ihr seit zum kotzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<Ghetto Cowboyz>      ja viel besprochenes thema hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<Ich hab Elfen lieb>      Twink Gilde 

<Lords of Pwnage>      uargh :S


----------



## Camô (28. April 2009)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Mannoroth:
> 
> <Two Gnomes one Cup>      aus den gleichnamigen *piieeepp*-Alli Gilde



xD
hammer, aber wirds net mehr lange geben, denk ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shubunki (28. April 2009)

irgendwo hab ich neulich " Masterspacken " gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cellesfb (28. April 2009)

Auf Durotan " Horde Control "
genauso wie der name ist so ist die gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (28. April 2009)

Wuzzel schrieb:


> Mannoroth:
> 
> <Two Gnomes one Cup>      aus den gleichnamigen *piieeepp*-Alli Gilde




Der is doch mal geil XD ,
leider mach ich mir dadruch um mich ein bissel Sorgen da ich weiß wo der Ursprung des Namens ist ^^


----------



## Ricardo34 (28. April 2009)

Hier noch ein paar andere Namen die ich so kenne:
Whine Wipe und Gesang
Hordentlich aufs Mowl
HORDCORE
HArtz IV POwer Gaming
IchHabDieHordeSchoen
Hordengriller GmbH
HORDINÄR
Promill statt skill
Schachclub Stormwind
Gnome und andere Wurfwaffen
Die Horde klaut bei Aldi
1.FC Hordetod
Die Gnomengilde "Gefahr von unten"
Imba war vergeben
Ironforge Turnverein e.V.
Miracle Wipe
Wipe Brothers
Unter Einsfünzig (Gnomegilde)
Booty Bay Beach Boys
Knuffige Killerkuschels
Eine Horde Allianzler
Schnelle Sterbehilfe e.V.
Thousand Schneedles
Hier könnt Werbung stehen
Zwergenweitwurf Crew
Molkerei auf der Bounty (Tauren Gilde)
Crit happens
sitzt nackt vorm rechner
CSI Ogrimmar
Finanzamt (Die nehmen nur Bankchars auf)
MesserstechereiamBahnhof


----------



## Wizzle (28. April 2009)

Habe folgende gehört:

Ersguterjunge
Aggrogees
Kollegahsunit
Gee-unit (Manchmal schäme ich mich Hiphop zu hören)
ist Pvpbombe (hab ihn dann umgekloppt)
Gnomenfresser
redet nicht mit dir
ignore you
Band of Brothers
Able Company
Easy Company
Fox Company
(Was ist soo toll an Bo
Die Loler
Power of Desteny 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Horde ist doof
Allianzklopper
Elfenohrsammler

Sry wenn sie schon gwennat worden sind
Warsong Hero
Company of Heros


----------



## Dwarf (28. April 2009)

The Chapions...


wollte wohl einer Champions schreiben und hats vergeigt, nunja x)


----------



## Azashar (28. April 2009)

Shâdóws of Dârknèss
oder so
ka wo die ´ ` ^ Zeichen waren


----------



## Greshnak (28. April 2009)

worrior of darkness



IGITT


----------



## Hirsi325 (28. April 2009)

Da fällt mir nur ein...
Vor einem Jahr hab ich das mal im brachlandchat(wo sonst xD) gelesen

x: "Halli Hallo, die Gilde 'Zimtstern' sucht noch nette Mitglieder"
y: "Muss man schwul sein um der Gilde beizutreten?"


----------



## Schokoboy (28. April 2009)

naja Horden Blood ; Blutige Pfad ; Allianzklopper ; Blutige Racheengel udn und und gibt genügend solcher namen auf blackmoore^^


----------



## Yamdin (28. April 2009)

ich finde ja die Nicknamen mancher sich hier zu wortmeldenden ja weit aus amüsanter als viele zitierte Gildennamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardo34 (28. April 2009)

Das stimmt^^


----------



## star-fire (29. April 2009)

Bei uns auf dem Server gibts ne Gilde die heisst: "PaxiFixi"


----------



## Randy Orton (29. April 2009)

<chaos empyer>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Randy


----------



## Zhiala (29. April 2009)

Whine Wipe und Gesang find ich gut =) der Name hat was

ich mag solche Namen, auch wenn ich in Gilden wie "Die Dunkle Macht", "Sudden death" und "Keine Gilde" (nur Twinks) bin *g*


----------



## -Dreamcatcher- (29. April 2009)

<Tel Abim Bananenritter>


----------



## mooki (29. April 2009)

......
<Lycaner>
<Stormwinds Kinder in OG>........hat nach unterschriften gesucht ka ob er es geschafft hat ^^
<Sechs and the Undercity>


----------



## Blekbier (29. April 2009)

ich hätte auch was beizusteuern , obs lustig oder peinlich is , soll jeder selbst entscheiden.
also die gilde heisst : Bis einer heult

ich finds witzig


----------



## Howjin15 (29. April 2009)

Es hab mal auf Ally seite bei Thrall:

<World of Menschcraft>

ich hab mich totgelacht aber die hat glaub ich nicht lang gehalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stroog (29. April 2009)

Dont call it Schnitzel


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. April 2009)

"Passata di Pomodori"

-passierte Tomaten, ich konnte lachen..


----------



## Belwár (29. April 2009)

Silverwall schrieb:


> Aufn Mithrilorden Rp- PVE
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




^^ Echt guter Name. Würd ich mich ohne Bedenken anschließen.


----------



## Atsam (29. April 2009)

Ein Name der weder peinlich noch lustig ist, sondern den ich einfach nur stylisch finde:

"Die Erben der Würfel"

Ich glaub die gibts aber nicht mehr bei uns.


----------



## peddy3008 (29. April 2009)

Hm also peinlich sind diese Namen besstimmt nicht gemeint denke ich.Eher lustig und humorvoll.Na und als solches sollte man das dann auch nehmen oder.
Ich finde viele dieser Namen lustig und bevor ihr euch alle über sie her macht schaut euch eure eigenen Namen mal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edrien (29. April 2009)

Gebe noch einen dazu, sorry wenn er schon genannt wurde

"Affen mit Waffen"

Frage: Nomen est Omen? oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricardo34 (29. April 2009)

jo afen mit waffen^^ wenn es die auf tirion gibt/ gab war ich da mal kuz drinn.
Aber am besten fand ich die gilde: Messerstecherei am Bahnhof. Die hatten sogar mitglieder gesucht. Aber ich glaub die gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

keine ahnung ob es schon genannt wurde, jedenfalls gabs vor 2 Jahren diese Gilde.

Puff GmbH

die hatten auch leute gesucht, nur eins wusste ich damals, in die Gilde geh ich nicht rein.

war auf dem Server Ambossar gibts aber nicht mehr die gilde. schade.


----------



## Edrien (29. April 2009)

Es gibt dich noch auf Khaz'goroth. Erst heute noch im Arsenal gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (29. April 2009)

Hordentlich aufs Maul


----------



## Gizmondo (29. April 2009)

<Hearts Fear>     naja ok find ich eigentlich ganz lustig aber naja ^^

und <TheDarkMasterKillers> xD


----------



## Janica-Damira (29. April 2009)

im BG mal gesehen: "Tod Chaos und Erdbeereis" und auf durotan gibst noch die "depressiven Optimisten"


----------



## Psychonightelf (29. April 2009)

Die wilden Weiber        (keine Ahnung wie man(n) auf den Namen kommt)

Eine Gilde, in welcher hauptsächlich männliche Spieler vertreten sind bzw. waren, die Aufnahme in die Gilde ist/war ab 18 Jahren, jedoch war da ein 15 jähriger Spieler drin! Wie der sich wohl da reingeschmuggelt hat? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wass'n? (30. April 2009)

Psychonightelf schrieb:


> Die wilden Weiber        (keine Ahnung wie man(n) auf den Namen kommt)
> 
> Eine Gilde, in welcher hauptsächlich männliche Spieler vertreten sind bzw. waren, die Aufnahme in die Gilde ist/war ab 18 Jahren, jedoch war da ein 15 jähriger Spieler drin! Wie der sich wohl da reingeschmuggelt hat?
> 
> ...


Lass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mich raten: Du hast gesagt du bist 19?


----------



## Akurias (30. April 2009)

Was ich schon gesehen habe und auch wieder lustig fand, war <Dachdeckerverband Og>....


----------



## Xamthys (30. April 2009)

Ich habe mal eine Gilde gesehen die hieß "Diabolische Schokihasen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch Bund der Teufelsseelen oO


----------



## Finke (30. April 2009)

städtisches Forstamt Orgrimmar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ulcus Molle   ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulcus_molle )   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krematora (1. Mai 2009)

Bloodknights of Imortal *hust*
Der Gildengründer heißt Killamage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Molkerei Donnerfels

Shadow Nights of Evil Dark

oder so ^^
Der dümmste überhaupt <GnomeAnDieMacht> -.-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## healyeah666 (1. Mai 2009)

Eig. find ich die ja i-wie schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Bremst auch nicht für Gnome und Sammelt Elfenohren ^^


----------



## Karoline07 (1. Mai 2009)

SchadowKillers


----------



## hexenshadow (1. Mai 2009)

Frostwolf
Gildeaumschubser


----------



## atleno (1. Mai 2009)

Proudmoore

<Skiclub Arathihochland> 

Ich bin in der Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhesus (2. Mai 2009)

"Dieser Satz kein Verb" EU-Onyxia
"Scream when you can" EU-Onyxia
"Frostmorn" EU-Onyxia
"Pony Slaystation" EU-Onyxia


----------



## Affenlord (2. Mai 2009)

"Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi" Aman Thul


----------



## Warlock91 (2. Mai 2009)

auch geil ist

Hordenkrebs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syrras (2. Mai 2009)

blood duengons-Gilneas


----------



## Mindadar (4. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Peinlicher gehts nimmer.
1tens aufm RP server. 
2tens naja dümmer gehts nich :>


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (4. Mai 2009)

Krematora schrieb:


> Der dümmste überhaupt <GnomeAnDieMacht> -.-
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



muhaw^^ als ich noch auf Arygos residierte hatte ich genau die gilde offen blos eben <Gnome an die Macht>.
Find ich auch immernoch genial xD


----------



## Renkin (4. Mai 2009)

Bildgröße verringert: 70% der Originalgröße [ 1024 x 768 ]


Peinlicher gehts nimmer.
1tens aufm RP server.
2tens naja dümmer gehts nich :> 
hey die gibts auf EU Blackhand horde seite au^^

außerdem z.B.

Hordentliches Gemetzel (ehemals "Hordentlich aufs M0wl"^^)


----------



## Inoyah (4. Mai 2009)

Also auf Proudmoore(Allianz) gabs mal eine Gilde,ich weiß nicht obs die immer noch gibt die heißt : " Ich bin Aua du nicht "

Ich find den zwar lustig,aber da merkt man mal,wie viele 13- Kinder WoW Spielen ( Gründer ist 11 Jahre alt. )



Inoyah


----------



## Inoyah (4. Mai 2009)

Also auf Proudmoore(Allianz) gabs mal eine Gilde,ich weiß nicht obs die immer noch gibt die heißt : " Ich bin Aua du nicht "

Ich find den zwar lustig,aber da merkt man mal,wie viele 13- Kinder WoW Spielen ( Gründer ist 11 Jahre alt. )



Inoyah


----------



## Inoyah (4. Mai 2009)

Also auf Proudmoore(Allianz) gabs mal eine Gilde,ich weiß nicht obs die immer noch gibt die heißt : " Ich bin Aua du nicht "

Ich find den zwar lustig,aber da merkt man mal,wie viele 13- Kinder WoW Spielen ( Gründer ist 11 Jahre alt. )



Inoyah


----------



## Inoyah (4. Mai 2009)

Also auf Proudmoore(Allianz) gabs mal eine Gilde,ich weiß nicht obs die immer noch gibt die heißt : " Ich bin Aua du nicht "

Ich find den zwar lustig,aber da merkt man mal,wie viele 13- Kinder WoW Spielen ( Gründer ist 11 Jahre alt. )



Inoyah


----------



## meckermize (4. Mai 2009)

Was ihr euch so aufregt über diese angeblichen "Kiddigilden" ... ich finde > "Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi" eigtl ganz lustig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... Wenigstens ist es nicht sowas billiges wie Shadow of the Death oder son kram, weil sorry, aber sowas haben wir ja wohl überall in "fünffacher" ausführung und das ist im gegensatz zum oben genannten echt tooooootal einfallslos.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storm51 (4. Mai 2009)

Fame


----------



## Lexana (4. Mai 2009)

loool xD


----------



## Kamar (6. Mai 2009)

<Ironfist>
<DIE TODESBRINGER> (Capslockgilden ftw...)
<Adrenalin>
<AZEROTHS WACHSAME AUGEN> (Capslockgilden ftw²^^)
<Angelsportverein Ratschet>
<Die Zornesbringer>
<Return of the last Gimps> (Return of the last Kings verarsche)

Alle auf den RP Server Todeswache

<Ist skilled und famous>
<OVER NINETHOUSAND>(ka wies geschrieben wird^^)

Gibts noch in unseren Realmpool (Hinterhalt)


----------



## Kollesche (6. Mai 2009)

neulich auf baelgun in SW vor der bank gesehen:

<The Raiders von Sturmwind>

wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Kvick (6. Mai 2009)

<istNEcrackNUTTE>  .. mehr brauch man nicht sagen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ich war mal mit meinem Twink drinne...  wurde vom G-Leader ange/w ob ich nur kurz beitreten könnte, weil er was ausprobieren wolle.. mit 20g mehr inner Tasche hab ich dann eingewilligt und was passiert?! Er macht mich zum Leader und leavt selbst..  naja für 20g ne Gilde aufzulösen könnt ich als hauptberuf machen xD


----------



## mgfhaki (6. Mai 2009)

EPICFAIL  
CAPS FTW
pwnd

caps wirklich ftw ^^


----------



## sympathisant (6. Mai 2009)

auf blackhand: 


<sabbert im Schlaf>


----------



## healyeah666 (6. Mai 2009)

Howjin15 schrieb:


> Es hab mal auf Ally seite bei Thrall:
> 
> <World of Menschcraft>
> 
> ...



Des ham se doch auch bei buffed mal gehabt oder ham se noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ramsleier (10. Mai 2009)

Nicht peinlich aber witzig

<GO DOWN LIKE TITANIC>

Hordengilde auf Blackrock


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

ramsleier schrieb:


> Nicht peinlich aber witzig


dann sollte es besser hier rein: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=5655


----------



## Zalandar (10. Mai 2009)

Mhh..

<The Teletubies>
oder
<Ist Kiddie>
oder
<Hasst WoW>


----------



## Mr.Mojo (10. Mai 2009)

ich kenn 

<KenntDenBossNet>
<u wont get deadly>


----------



## Slow0110 (10. Mai 2009)

<Your MoM is my Bike>


----------



## Taurenkuuh (10. Mai 2009)

<LOLläuftderRückwärts>
<ISaPvPirate>


----------



## Joergsen (10. Mai 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> MC Ghettoz



Wir haben einen Gewinner!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen echt lustigen Namen find ich "MurlocStoleMyGuildName"...
musste erstmal grinsen als ich das gesehen hatte^^


----------



## Slow0110 (10. Mai 2009)

Achja, grad gesehen:

<Sapped Girls don´t say no>


----------



## sepion (10. Mai 2009)

legends never die...
und sowas nennt sich dan beste gilde auf anetheron...
gut das die aufgehört haben


----------



## Spectrales (10. Mai 2009)

<Your mum is my epic mount!>

Hab das irgendwo gelesen.. vll wars auch ein Arenateam


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (10. Mai 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> <Your mum is my epic mount!>
> 
> Hab das irgendwo gelesen.. vll wars auch ein Arenateam


Gabs auf Sen'jin ne Zeitlang, hat aber net lang gehalten.
Mir fällt da noch < lol der hat rofl gesagt> ein, gabs auch net lange.


----------



## paddey (10. Mai 2009)

<Milfkekse> fand ich geil


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

<DRAGONS OF LIFE> gildenname ist so lalala aber alles groß ist schon peinlich... beheimatet auf der silbernen hand


----------



## Avorn92 (10. Mai 2009)

Wurde "Im Klo brennt noch Licht" bereits erwähnt?^^ is glaub ich ne Hordengilde auf Blackmoore


----------



## DarkSever (10. Mai 2009)

habe letztens einen gesehen der hieß :  Xtremgeil
                                                          <afklo>         sehr geiler name und gilde find ich^^  
ansonsten peinliche gildennamen: <ist ein inet> , <der orden des blutes> , <Mom calls me Random Drop>


----------



## Part v. Durotan (10. Mai 2009)

gilde of destruction...

die uhrzeit krieger...


----------



## Monzel (10. Mai 2009)

Gab auf Thrall mal ne Gilde die nannte sich : "s' gladdscht glei" fand ich erlich gesagt wirklick amüsant ^^ schade das es die nimmer gibt

und ja bei uns isses CSI Thunderbluff


----------



## Kronas (10. Mai 2009)

Kugelhagel schrieb:


> geh und ritz dich


geh herausfinden wie schriftarten funktionieren und schlag dann mit einem baseballschläger die "opfer" deiner sonderschule zusammen und fühl dich cool (sobald du herausfindest was das heißt)


----------



## Ale4Sale (10. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> geh herausfinden wie schriftarten funktionieren und schlag dann mit einem baseballschläger die "opfer" deiner sonderschule zusammen und fühl dich cool (sobald du herausfindest was das heißt)



Du sprichst aus, was ich denke *g*

@Kugelhagel 

/reported. Whimp.


----------



## Kronas (12. Mai 2009)

ohne worte... (das über dem e bei the ist übrigens ein ´)


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

lol wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nania (12. Mai 2009)

Den Namen finde ich einerseits etwas einfallslos, andererseits gar nicht soooo schlecht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J3st3r (12. Mai 2009)

Kugelhagel schrieb:


> geh und ritz dich



geh und fühl dich gangsta... oder schau rtl
sowas ist echt nicht mehr feierlich -.-


btt:
Gilden mit ganz vielen "coolen" englischen wörtern die alle böse bedeutungen haben sind peinlich 
ich mag lateinische gildennamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimbrod (12. Mai 2009)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> - We have Cookies
> ...




Gank mich und ich log um war glaubich mal ne twink gilde von vagnece auf anteheren, xd war lange zeit eine der ebsten anetheron gilden, was das alter angeht war bei xd die gildengründer älter als 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (12. Mai 2009)

Peinliche Gildennamen? Davon gibts auf Area52 seitens der Allianz ne Menge...bestes Beispiel : Allianz der Starken oder Allianz der Freundschaft xD


----------



## Alærs_Madmortem (12. Mai 2009)

also ich hab ja nun keine ahnung obs schon dran war, immerhin hat das forum 91 seiten aber:

-ultralolis

-mudda nerv net


----------



## chris3112 (12. Mai 2009)

ich weiß nich wies ihr findet aber ich find den namen: "Hordentlich aufs Maul" eig ganz gut
aber ich finde "German Elite Squart" dagegen voll behindert


----------



## unforgotten (12. Mai 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Logo! Lt. story ist die Horde böse mit vielen häßlichen orcs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




.. auch ein orc kann zärtlich sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (12. Mai 2009)

"warriors of death and slaying of doom from hell roxxorkids"


----------



## Grüner Schami (12. Mai 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Zucker auf Grünkohl - geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*kopf ---> wand*


----------



## Ceilyn (12. Mai 2009)

Temporary Guild Name...


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (12. Mai 2009)

Bei uns gibt es ja die Gilde "die schon wieder".


----------



## Kheidsin (13. Mai 2009)

Auf rexxar alli: alli vs Horde , die sied mir dadurch aufefallen in dem ein dk der null Skill 
Hatte in tarrens Mühle wachen und questgeber gekillt hat 
Verteidiger der Horde gabs noch mit tausend sonderzeichen drauf .

Sportsfreunde silithus fand ich auch nice


----------



## Lonelywòlf123 (21. Mai 2009)

Hab neulich auf Tichondrius einen dk gesehen der in der Gilde TEUFELS DPS AUS DER HÖLLE war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (11. Juli 2009)

Wie kommt es eig., dass hier leute sich ernsthaft einbilden, dass sie durch einen Gildennamen (was Geschmackssache ist) auf die Mitglieder schließen können.


----------



## Drazmodaan (11. Juli 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eig., dass hier leute sich ernsthaft einbilden, dass sie durch einen Gildennamen (was Geschmackssache ist) auf die Mitglieder schließen können.




hahaha ich will nich wissen wie deine gilde heißt^^








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (11. Juli 2009)

auf gilneas gibts ne gilde, die heisst "Twentyfive Randoms". find ich witzig.

naja, ich musste wegen interner verwicklungen gestern auch ne gilde günden, die den klangvollen namen "Hauptsache Lila" trägt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stinia (11. Juli 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wie kommt es eig., dass hier leute sich ernsthaft einbilden, dass sie durch einen Gildennamen (was Geschmackssache ist) auf die Mitglieder schließen können.



Guck mal, weil ein vernünftiger Mensch in keine Gilde wie" geh und ritz dich" gehen würde und da gibts auch andere Gildennamen die auch daneben sind . Und wer in "geh und ritz dich" drin is muss echt was am Kopf haben!


----------



## -Migu- (11. Juli 2009)

Ich finde "HORDE KILLER" ziemlich kiddy-like... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich sind alle Namen mit : killer, death, shadow, evil , etc. etc. peinlich, also ich würde mich so einer Gilde nicht anschliessen.

oder: Tanz dem feigen Hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (11. Juli 2009)

MayoAmok schrieb:


> find ich witzig.



Der Thread heißt doch "Peinliche Gildennamen", und nicht "Witzige Gildennamen". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (11. Juli 2009)

"Ohne Hände keine Keckse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

keine ahnung was sie sich bei so nem panne namen gedacht haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralf Wiggum (11. Juli 2009)

Meine Meinung:

Bester Gildenname: Du nicht nehmen Kerze!
Peinlichster Gildenname: Kreuzritter der Allianz


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (11. Juli 2009)

war mal in einer Gilde: Unfähig, un der Name passte zu den leuten da.


----------



## X-Man (11. Juli 2009)

die peinlichsten: 
-Knight Shadow Warriors
-Todesritter des Lichts

alles mit shadow, evil, knight, killer, death etc. pp. ist unglaublich peinlich...


----------



## wuschel21 (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da einen sehr sehr dämlichen^^

Zammhauen und Looten


----------



## Dr. Satan (11. Juli 2009)

hab mal ne gilde auf mannoroth gesehn die "Kämpft für die Alianz" hieß :> und ja das Allianz hatte wirklich nur ein L


----------



## Bader1 (11. Juli 2009)

Also^^
meine derzeitige Gilde heisst: "Baumschubser Heros"" und ich find den Namen ziehmlich amüsant, aber keines Wegs peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Peinliche Namen:
Die Killaz
Checker
usw


----------



## Berndl (11. Juli 2009)

Ein Kumpel fands mal witzig ne Gilde NPD und CO zu nennen...
Als sie dann einige Member hatte wurde se von nem GM in 
<Gilde von XXXX (Name zensiert)> umbenannt.


----------



## SchokoMac (11. Juli 2009)

geilste überhaupt :


<ist ein PokémonTrainer>

xD


----------



## Rirrindor (11. Juli 2009)

hm,da gibts auf meinem Server so einige:

Schattendonnerklan,Geh weg ich drobbe nix,WeLikeNihilum und das allerbeste:

Melted Faces Of Holy Priests


----------



## Kugelhagel (11. Juli 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wie peinlich ...


----------



## SchokoMac (11. Juli 2009)

schlimm sind die auch:


- Lich Kriger
- Armee
- The Warris


----------



## Firechaos (11. Juli 2009)

Silverwall schrieb:


> Aufn Mithrilorden Rp- PVE
> 
> Zerstörer der Horde
> 
> ...



nix gegen Werwölfe des Todes^^Da war ich mal drin.Waren recht gut.
ich kenn auch noch nen Namen einer Gilde Bloodytheory oder Elitegarde des Kohls.Die gabs mal wurden aber aufgelöst^^


----------



## Dark Fury (11. Juli 2009)

Ich habe mal jemanden gesehen, der lief in ner Gilde namens "King Bratwurst" rum...
Ich konnte nicht anders und habe mich weggepisst. ;D


----------



## bloodstar (11. Juli 2009)

lvl x9 pvp twinks


----------



## Kremlin (11. Juli 2009)

<KOMM EINZELKAMPF>
und
<Allianztod>


----------



## Dajal (11. Juli 2009)

STUMWINDS ELITETÖTER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ist Stumwind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l1nk1np4rk (11. Juli 2009)

Bei mir auf Blackrock (Horde) gibts die Gilde " Your Mom is my Daily Q", oder "Kult der schwarzen Sonne" (wer versteht was "Schwarze Sonne" heißt weiß warum ds mehr als nur peinlich ist...) ansonsten find ich noch "Jutesack" oder aufpassen....."Engel des ewigen Lichts" extrem peinlich, letzteres von Barlow abgeschaut xD


----------



## Lethior (11. Juli 2009)

Ich hab noch "Hordentlicher Haufen" und sowas geistreiches wie "ist in keine Gilde"(Ja,es heißt KEINE Gilde,kein Rechtschreibfehler)


----------



## linkin85 (11. Juli 2009)

Ganz klar "Bund der Drachenklaue" xD


----------



## grubsi (11. Juli 2009)

l1nk1np4rk schrieb:


> Bei mir auf Blackrock (Horde) gibts die Gilde " Your Mom is my Daily Q", oder "Kult der schwarzen Sonne" (wer versteht was "Schwarze Sonne" heißt weiß warum ds mehr als nur peinlich ist...) ansonsten find ich noch "Jutesack" oder aufpassen....."Engel des ewigen Lichts" extrem peinlich, letzteres von Barlow abgeschaut xD


Was heißt "Schwarze Sonne"??? versteh ich nicht ganz. 

Bei uns auf Blackmoore gibts auch nur die üblichen: 
Ritter der Allianz
.... liebt Kekse
Hordentot
Kill mich und ich log um
.....


----------



## Alpirìh (11. Juli 2009)

shas-la schrieb:


> <CSI Orgrimma>



Dann kennst du bestimmt auch <Kripo Nordend>  :-)


----------



## Nura1 (11. Juli 2009)

<DARK CRUSADE> 

und 

<ARKAN RANGERS>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchnitzelDX (11. Juli 2009)

Hey,
Auf meinem Server gibt es die Gilden: <Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi> ,find ich extrem peinlich, und .....<ist ein lilalaune Bär>. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kidgun (11. Juli 2009)

sowelche namen find ich cool wie hordenlich aufs maul oder so

scheiße finde ich namen wie ensidia for teh horde (und die nich die originale sind)

oder sHaDoW KiLlAz Of DoOm


----------



## stylezzhh (11. Juli 2009)

nicht peinlich aber endgeil ! gummibärchenbande!!!


----------



## Disasterpiece (11. Juli 2009)

Ich kenn nur eine Gilde die eig. ehrwitzig is: " Meep Meep I´m a Jeep" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## l1nk1np4rk (11. Juli 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> Was heißt "Schwarze Sonne"??? versteh ich nicht ganz.
> 
> Bei uns auf Blackmoore gibts auch nur die üblichen:
> Ritter der Allianz
> ...



schwarze sonne is ne abgeänderte form des haknekreuzes aus dem 3. reich, wenn du unter google suchst findest du bilder von einer schwarzen sonne, nach längerem betrachten merkst du wahrsch. das es gaaaaanz viele hakenkreuze sind ...^^


----------



## Kelvarmellon (11. Juli 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> Was heißt "Schwarze Sonne"??? versteh ich nicht ganz.
> 
> Bei uns auf Blackmoore gibts auch nur die üblichen:
> Ritter der Allianz
> ...




Von Wiki und ich wunder mich warum es so viele Namen davon als Gilde gibt, hauptsache Worgs wegpatchen

"Die Schwarze Sonne ist ein Symbol aus zwölf in Ringform gefassten gespiegelten Siegrunen. Vorlage für das Symbol ist ein ähnliches Bodenornament in Gestalt eines Sonnenrades, welches in der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus von der SS im Nordturm der Wewelsburg eingelassen wurde. Die Schwarze Sonne ist heutzutage ein wichtiges Ersatz- und Erkennungssymbol der rechtsesoterischen bis rechtsextremen Szene."


----------



## Beheleth (11. Juli 2009)

Wir hatten auf unserem Server mal ne Arenagrp bestehend aus Tauren die hieß ... Sondereinsatz Kuhmanndotrupp


----------



## Lukenwabs (11. Juli 2009)

"Kommt immer von Hinten"
"Reason to Kill"
"Früchte des zorns"
und der mit abstand dämlichste
"Hordler-Jugend"
die gabs aber nur n paar Tage


----------



## Voldemôrd (11. Juli 2009)

grubsi schrieb:


> Was heißt "Schwarze Sonne"??? versteh ich nicht ganz.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarze_Sonne

Ein symbol von Nationalsozialisten...


----------



## Tezja (11. Juli 2009)

ich sollte ne satzung unterschreiben und rums war ich bei 
>Die Klinge der Alianz<...
gilde verlassen..
/w warum leavst du? 
/r kannst nichtmal allianz schreiben depp 
/r oh  

>.<


----------



## Headsick (11. Juli 2009)

Synthetic Ecstazy auf Norgannon...traurig peinlicher Name für eine erfolgreiche Gilde...pfff


----------



## Tontof (11. Juli 2009)

wir hatten mal auf unserem Server: [Name] klaut dir dein Pausenbrot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (11. Juli 2009)

<Haus der Sinne> finde ich eigentlich schon recht peinlich. Der Gildentag sagt ja schon aus dass es eine Darknest-Gilde. Dementsprechend machen wenige einen großen Bogen um die Gilde. Da kann man gleich sich eine Zielscheibe auf die Stirn tätowieren lassen.


----------



## Seleenacai (11. Juli 2009)

Nach dem ich hier sehe das es schon mehr als 90 seiten gab hab ich natürlich nicht alles gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Spielername)
ist Chuck Norris                                                    

Und was ich noch viel schlimmer finde als dumme Gildennamen sind DUMME Menschen die dann so ein Gildennamen benutzen!

NIBIRU 

 dann schreiben diese auch noch über diese Weltuntergangstheorie..... 
Kiddies sind ja schon schlimm aber solche Erwachsenen find ich noch um einiges heftiger!!    
Schon schlimm genug das es zuviele Idioten auf der Welt gibt die nicht arbeiten wollen und dann zu Hause sitzen, sich langweilen und andere in Ihren EMO sog mit reinziehen wollen und hoffen das bald die Welt untergeht.....
Sowas sollte Blizz echt mal Verbieten!


----------



## Zizl (11. Juli 2009)

SchnitzelDX schrieb:


> Hey,
> Auf meinem Server gibt es die Gilden: <Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi> ,find ich extrem peinlich, und .....<ist ein lilalaune Bär>.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine Gilde heißt <Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2009)

Also auf Aman`Thul gibts ne Gilde die heisst: Double Pwned oO       boah wen fallen solche namen ein?
Ach auch noch: Ehrfürchtig bei Arbeitsamt  (netmal richtig schreiben können die, eigentlich heissts ja BEIM arbeitsamt)


----------



## Seeotter (11. Juli 2009)

alone in the dark


----------



## TighFoOn (11. Juli 2009)

auf rajaxx gabs mal :


Gildenlos


Emergency raidorz 

Storm killerz


Skillz thatz KillZ


und den ich am geilsten fand

[name] ist ein teletubbi

alle so geschrieben wie es sie gab^^


----------



## Brotzkopp (11. Juli 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Logo! Lt. story ist die Horde böse mit vielen häßlichen orcs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Mondryx (11. Juli 2009)

Bei welchem Namen ich auf Blackrock jedes mal schmunzeln muss ist "Erben der Windsaat". Find den zu strange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (11. Juli 2009)

Mens of honor > all


----------



## Critical Pain (12. Juli 2009)

"Fettes Need"


----------



## DarkSaph (12. Juli 2009)

Auf Vek'lor laufen <CRYING DEVILS> und <The Secret of Devil> rum. Bis vor kurzem gab es auch die <Horde Jäger>.

Und das ganze <_insert random here_ der Alliannz> gibt es natürlich auch.


----------



## Kiryo (12. Juli 2009)

bei uns auf "festung der stürme" gabs mal <Charname> "schluckt für Gold"

das war schon wieder irgendwie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeadSand (12. Juli 2009)

Bei uns gibts eine die heist:

<Don´t QQ make PEWPEW>


----------



## Nimophelio (12. Juli 2009)

DeadSand schrieb:


> Bei uns gibts eine die heist:
> 
> <Don´t QQ make PEWPEW>


Dann sind des Knubs! Das heisst Less QQ more PewPew!
Bei mir gibts ne gilde Twins of Trinity


----------



## Geralt-von-Riva (12. Juli 2009)

hm ich zocke auf Agamaggan und da gabs ma ne Gilde die hieß: "Your Mum is my Epic Mount"

man kann sich denken das die von irgend sonem vorpubertierenden jugendlichen gemacht wurd xD


----------



## Solidussnake (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich hätte zum anbieten

<Die Glücksbärchis>
<Von Hinten>  p.s kann man zweideutig sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<Lords of Ownd>


Man muss aber dazu sagen auf Azshara noch nen freien Gildennamen finde is so schwierig wie bei mir in der straße nen freien parkplatz zu finden >.< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magier 4 Live  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (12. Juli 2009)

Ja und einen Magier nach einem Spion aus einer Science Fiction Spielereihe zu benennen ist wahrscheinlich genauso wie die meisten Gildennamen hier.


----------



## Solidussnake (12. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ja und einen Magier nach einem Spion aus einer Science Fiction Spielereihe zu benennen ist wahrscheinlich genauso wie die meisten Gildennamen hier.




Meinst du mich?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mercorius (12. Juli 2009)

Solidussnake schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es scheint fast so.



Meine Gilde heißt "Die Kartoffelritter". Ist aber nur ne 2 Mann Gilde ;-)


----------



## Solidussnake (12. Juli 2009)

Nimophelio schrieb:


> Ja und einen Magier nach einem Spion aus einer Science Fiction Spielereihe zu benennen ist wahrscheinlich genauso wie die meisten Gildennamen hier.




Bestimmt son freak der seine chars   Pipilangstrumpf oder Rotebeete  oder so nennt omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Magier 4 Live  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (12. Juli 2009)

Don't kill me, I am Jesus''


----------



## Hartkor (12. Juli 2009)

"ist IMBA"

"ist bald Gladiator"


----------



## X-Man (12. Juli 2009)

Mies schrieb:


> <WHITE POWER>



wie hart ist das denn? die haben sie wohl nicht mehr alle oO
genauso gut wie <Germania>.


----------



## Wabo (12. Juli 2009)

Ritz Ritz we are Emokids

auf Dethecus


----------



## Solidussnake (12. Juli 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Don't kill me, I am Jesus''




xD der is mal wirklich geil ! Past Perfekt für ne PvP Gilde xD


Hab heute ne Gilde auf meinem server gesehen die hieß "Your mum is my Epic Mount" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Magier 4 Live  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Armory Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VaulTier (12. Juli 2009)

Auf Garrosh (wo eh 50% der Gildennamen *#!?ß§$ sind...)
Name <spielt WoW>    (Nein?! echt?!)

<Gandalfs Jünger>   (geht doch zu HDRO)

<Ork Hunterz>




könnte ewig so weiter machen.


----------



## Kernkraft400 (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich weis ja nicht ob die Gilde schon genannt worden ist aber ich finde den namen einfach nur genial 
<Hordnungsamt> auf der Todeswache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cappuerr (12. Juli 2009)

"Wir haben Würmer"
"ist AFK"
"krit happens" und "krit twinks"
"hat keinen plan"
"wir sind imba"

... könnte noch um hunderte erweitert werden, leider gibts zu viele peinliche kiddies in game


----------



## Compléxx (12. Juli 2009)

"N ex t"
"Blood Diamonds"
"Sk Gaming"
"PvPirates"
"Hallo Otto"

usw
usw
usw


----------



## Compléxx (12. Juli 2009)

Wabo schrieb:


> Ritz Ritz we are Emokids
> 
> auf Dethecus




GENIAL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pattychen (12. Juli 2009)

Auch noch ein guter: Less QQ more PEW PEW
Aber ich glaube, die gibt es net mehr...


----------



## Wabo (12. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pattychen schrieb:


> Auch noch ein guter: Less QQ more PEW PEW
> Aber ich glaube, die gibt es net mehr...



joa, hab auch schon länger keinen mehr davon gesehen.

gab auch mal oder gibts vllt noch die "Booty Bay Beach Boys"


----------



## Finsterniss (12. Juli 2009)

"Die goldenen Riemen" ... Muss da immer an "Analritter" denken


----------



## m1chel (12. Juli 2009)

<ist eh IMBA>
<2girl1cup>  weiss nicht mehr granu wie geschrieben
<Oo wraith of HH oO>


----------



## Dirko (12. Juli 2009)

Ich war mal in so einer gilde die hieß (Twinks die keiner will) die leute da sind sowasvon unhöflich un die sagten mir das man in 2 wochen mitglied wird wobei ich schon 8 wochen drin war und nichts passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und es gibt noch die Gilde die Kleinen Schiesser (voll der Kindische Name)^^


----------



## Nimophelio (12. Juli 2009)

Solidussnake schrieb:


> Meinst du mich?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich wüsste jetzt niemand anderen der seinen Magier nach Snake benennt von daher - Ja, ich meine dich.


----------



## DarkerO (12. Juli 2009)

Ganz neu auf unsrem server:

<Warrior of Death> *hust*

na ja, muss jeder selbst wissen was einem gefällt...oder auch nicht.


----------



## Droyale (12. Juli 2009)

der peinlichste gildenname wie ich finde ist ritter von stormwind oder your mum is my mount


----------



## Eisenschmieder (12. Juli 2009)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ohje das sind eh die besten die sich so nennen:
> <Wîr múêssèñ ûébér jédêm Bûchstábèñ éîñ Zéìchêñ hâbéñ>
> bäh.. abartig



also das wär wieder ironie und ich müsste lächeln...


----------



## Adnuf (12. Juli 2009)

Kin Raiderzz.............. wie kommt man auf sonen namen?


----------



## Wiras (12. Juli 2009)

Flame mich und ich log um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehr netter name


----------



## Deadmage (12. Juli 2009)

Wollte letztens aus spaß mit meinem und den Twinks aus meiner Gilde, die Gilde "Miau Miau I´m a Cow" gründen... Aber iwie hat des nich hingehaun obwohl ich keine andere Gilde kenne, die so heißt!


----------



## Vartez (12. Juli 2009)

Born to skill 

Ich musste mich wegschmeißen bei dem namen xD


----------



## Corok (13. Juli 2009)

"Die Eliten".... schlimmste Verstümmlung deutscher Sprache.


----------



## MuuHn (13. Juli 2009)

Saped cow's can't muh


----------



## AndersonCouncil (13. Juli 2009)

"Kahlrasierte Soldaten"


Aufm RP-Realm   -.-   ^^


----------



## Tamîkus (13. Juli 2009)

hab mal ne gilde mit dem namen*hab 2 schurken dabei* gesehen

Zwergenwerfer

Hordeversicherungen

die söhne thralls glaub war ne alli gilde die gibts aber glaub ich net mehr

und ja der name ist nya die gilde ist sehr erfolgreich im raid bereich...*In Love*


----------



## MACerle (13. Juli 2009)

XXX <mag dich nicht>


----------



## Wiras (13. Juli 2009)

Skill to Kill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tennissen (13. Juli 2009)

...siehe meine Signatur^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steimal (13. Juli 2009)

Ich gebs zu. Wir hießen mal: 

Selbsthilfegruppe ev. ^^


----------



## Haramann (13. Juli 2009)

Käsebrötchenbande wtf xD


----------



## eggiweng (13. Juli 2009)

<Ordo Malleus Zetan> diese ganze lateinische kacke geht mir richtig aufm *piep*


----------



## Technocrat (13. Juli 2009)

Deadmage schrieb:


> Wollte letztens aus spaß mit meinem und den Twinks aus meiner Gilde, die Gilde "Miau Miau I´m a Cow" gründen... Aber iwie hat des nich hingehaun obwohl ich keine andere Gilde kenne, die so heißt!



Na vielleicht, weil "miau" auf Englisch "meeow" heißt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Proxter (13. Juli 2009)

Bei uns sprangen letzten welche rum mit WaffenEssEss die waren aber zum Glück ruck zuck wieder weg die deppen


----------



## Denieria (13. Juli 2009)

XXX [ist IMBA]

Das können nur Kiddis sein!


----------



## bLuu (13. Juli 2009)

Meine alte Gilde auf Kargath...

Sprühwurst


waren nur 3-4 Leute haben aber immer mit ner anderen Gilde geraidet


----------



## lanagirl (13. Juli 2009)

http://eu.wowarmory.com/guild-info.xml?r=A...o+ist+mein+Raid

>>Ej Mann wo ist mein Raid<<
mega fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taknator (13. Juli 2009)

auf thrall gibts jetzt ne lowie gilde mit namen KommZuUnsWirHabenKekse hehe

der coolste gildenname steht in meiner sig^^


----------



## xx-elf (13. Juli 2009)

TelAbim Bananenritter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (13. Juli 2009)

Hehe ich übe mich jetzt einfach mal in Selbstkritik und gebe mal meinen bescheuertsten Gildennamen bzw. Gildenaktion preis. :-D Es war irgendwann kurz vor wotlk als ein paar Gilden Kollegen und ich (wieder mal) gelangweilt in IF rumsaßen und irgendwelchen Mist gelabert haben. Ich erzählte ihnen von einer Aktion die ich ein paar Wochen vorher mit einigen anderen Leuten gestartet habe als unser Server mal wieder down war. Wir haben uns alle Gnome mit pinken Irokesen gemacht und sind in einer Bolonese von IF nach SW gelaufen. Nachdem ich ihnen von der Geschichte erzählt habe kamen wir auf eine mehr oder minder "geniale" Idee. Wir machten uns alle Gnome mit pinken Irokesen die alle Namen wie Apfelsaft,Bananensaft,AceSaft, etc. hatten und gingen alle in die Gilde "Edeka". So auf nach IF und natürlich gleich mal den /2 Channel gespammt mit: "Die Gilde Edeka sucht noch fruchtige und frische Säfte zum gemeinsamen nuckeln.....etc.. Naja nachdem wir genug Dank und Lob geerntet haben, die ganze Geschichte langweilig wurde und uns ein GM ermahnt hatte löschten wir die Chars wieder und gammelten weiter in IF rum.


----------



## Golorin (13. Juli 2009)

hab aba den besten =D 
-feuchtraumbeseitigung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (13. Juli 2009)

Alles auf dem Server Frostwolf, was mit "INC" aufhört, z. B:

- Nihilum Inc
- Frag Inc
- Plüschhäschen Inc
- Affen jungs Inc

Ich bin ja kein Fanboy, aber lasst die echten Affenjungs INC doch in Ruhe =)


----------



## Primus Pilus (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

in letzter Zeit gesehen:

"Future of the Alianz" ... Denglish vom feinsten, noch dazu "Allianz" falsch geschrieben.

"Blutvergiesser der Allis" ... totaler Schmarren und noch dazu als Hordengilde... gibt NULL Sinn...

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Galadith (13. Juli 2009)

< WASDAWSDSA AHH I CANT MOVE >


----------



## Allvis (13. Juli 2009)

Auf meinem Server gibt/gabs ne Gilde namens

"Die Schande der Allianz"


----------



## Feindflieger (13. Juli 2009)

Heut gesehen

>pew pew Lazervogelz<


----------



## Seeotter (13. Juli 2009)

hab gerade ein twink an die gilde "gilde der allianz" verbunden.

ob es eine gilde der horde gibt??


----------



## geVayn (13. Juli 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also auf Aman`Thul gibts ne Gilde die heisst: Double Pwned oO       boah *wen* fallen solche namen ein?
> Ach auch noch: Ehrfürchtig bei Arbeitsamt  (netmal richtig schreiben können die, eigentlich heissts ja BEIM arbeitsamt)



Ja ja, wer Leute wegen Grammatik-Fehlern anzählt sollte nicht selbst welche machen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manconi (13. Juli 2009)

> Hartz V Betatester



hehe den find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 3MinutenTerrine (13. Juli 2009)

Puh wenn ich so les was für Namen Dalvengyr in die Welt gesetzt hat O.O Gott sein Dank bin ich da nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schreckliche Namen.... Anub'Arak brachte kürzlich die kurzlebige Gilde "vaginale Jünger Jesu" hervor.


----------



## Seeotter (13. Juli 2009)

emo club tirisfal


----------



## Allysekos (13. Juli 2009)

<mag keiner>


----------



## nirvanager1 (13. Juli 2009)

"Zewa Bash und Weg"


----------



## otaku-san (13. Juli 2009)

Dufurius schrieb:


> und sind *in einer Bolognese* von IF ... gelaufen



Welchen Kochskill brauchen denn die Gnome DAFÜR ????


----------



## Balimba (13. Juli 2009)

Ich find PlanB doof der name asich ist cool aber die Gilde gibt es voll oft.
Einfallslos solche Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und so sachen wie "Angels of Death" etc. ist auch nciht das schlauste kommt von Leuten die keine Ahnung von der WoW-Story haben und dann einen auf Rollenspieler machen und dazu auf dem falschem server sind.
Die sollten lieber passende Namen nehmen so was wie "Todesschwinges untertanen " wenn sie schon die bösen seien wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balimba (13. Juli 2009)

Gut find ich : "Kanonenkugeln" oder "Backenfutter Inc"   beides meine Gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## legammler (13. Juli 2009)

Balimba schrieb:


> Gut find ich : "Kanonenkugeln" oder "Backenfutter Inc"   beides meine Gilden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




keks?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. Juli 2009)

legammler schrieb:


> keks?


Aufmerksamkeit ? OMG
Lass ihn doch angeben ?


----------



## Xeyji (13. Juli 2009)

Würste der Finsternis.









(gibts bestimmt!)
edit: ok scheiße gibts nicht.

Mfg Xey


----------



## SeelenGeist (13. Juli 2009)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Aufmerksamkeit ? OMG
> Lass ihn doch angeben ?


Bestimmt so eine "Hardcore-progamer"-Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terandolus (14. Juli 2009)

Heros of Kalimdor

ja Heros :/


----------



## Shargath (14. Juli 2009)

Sons of Bláck Dragon ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dufurius (14. Juli 2009)

otaku-san schrieb:


> Welchen Kochskill brauchen denn die Gnome DAFÜR ????



Ja sry -.-. Tante Edit hat schon zugeschlagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

<Team Rot>

<WTFBBQGRILZANGE>

Frostwolf ist so einfallsreich >.<


----------



## b00noMat (14. Juli 2009)

Ganz geil sind auch 
- "Die Bordsteinschwalben" (Ob es die noch gibt weiss ich allerdings nicht mehr)
- "rl wo dropt das"


----------



## Aybo (14. Juli 2009)

"GnomeUndAndereWurfwaffen" auf Frostwolf....ist vor allem ne Allianz-Gilde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senze (14. Juli 2009)

Thunder Puff


----------



## Herzul (14. Juli 2009)

>Heros of silvermoon< eine sehr erfolgreiche ambossar gilde


----------



## Webi (14. Juli 2009)

Die MuhKuh Schubser auf Perenolde suchten mal ne zeitlang Members.


----------



## Schorki (14. Juli 2009)

<nickname> klaut bei KiK

<nickname> er wars
<nickname> nein, er wars

Milchzahngruppe

GEH WEITER ICH DROP NIX

asguard

Errare humanum est


----------



## Vattalus (14. Juli 2009)

Auf Ulduar: 

(irgendwas) der Alianz

Down of War





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rirrindor (14. Juli 2009)

was ich auch noch neulich entdeckt habe ist die Gilde <Guck ma deine Muddi brennt>

wem so etwas einfällt der muss unter drogen stehn echt


----------



## b00noMat (15. Juli 2009)

@Vatarus:
Gerade gesehen auf Ulduar die "Tempelritter der Allianz" und der char hieß (achsoo naming ist ja verboten oder so ne? auf jeden Fall gibt es da son Film mit nem Gatzkopf, der 3 X im nacken hat und nach diesem Film meinte er sich benennen zu müssen *ohmannohmann*)


----------



## Heliosneroq (15. Juli 2009)

einer meiner bekannten hat mal eine gilde mit dem namen "überfahrene straßenkinder" aufgemacht. fand ich schon recht krass :/. musste er aber leider ändern.


----------



## imbalol (15. Juli 2009)

bratwürste. xD


----------



## Droyale (15. Juli 2009)

Rirrindor schrieb:


> was ich auch noch neulich entdeckt habe ist die Gilde <Guck ma deine Muddi brennt>


köstlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abc666 (15. Juli 2009)

OG CRIME 


Gabs auf meinem mal ^^


----------



## Kraska (15. Juli 2009)

Gerade auf Onyxia gesehen alli gilde " Auf dem Klo brennt noch Licht"^^


----------



## RaktasderHunter^^ (15. Juli 2009)

Meine Gilde "Tod und Verderben".... ich weiss nich auf was ich mich eingelassen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sind ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


achja, auf Mal'Ganis gibts auch so Gilden wie [Name] - is legendary...
Sowas kann ich nich ab ;D


----------



## Xelxzorn (15. Juli 2009)

Oh man... bei manchen Namen bekommt man echt Kopfschmerzen.. 
Hab hier auch noch ein paar:
Der größte Teil von den unten genannten sind auf meinem Server "Zirkel des Cenarius"
ein kleiner Teil von denen wurde von mit in diversen BG's gesichtet

A-Team
Gummibärenbande
Die Glücksbärchies
oWnaz
Wichtelschutzverein
Gesangsverein Southshore
Nightwarriors
BsIt

p.s manche sind einfach nur lustig.. manche gänzlich hirnlos..


----------



## Xelxzorn (15. Juli 2009)

nicht zu vergessen sind außerdem die Gilden:
"CSI ORGRIMMAR"
"I AM MURLOC "
"Unequipbar"
"Gilde"


----------



## Painkillar (15. Juli 2009)

Auf Onyxia gibts dann auch noch die Gilde <23 CM Unbuffed>. xD Schon geil wenn auf einmal so einer neben einem im BG steht.^^


----------



## Maltztrunk (15. Juli 2009)

CSI Hinterhalt find ich aber gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## emuairline (15. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Dreisten Zwei
..... gehtnetdown
Let it oWne
CSI ........
ipown
the Stunsons

und Gildennamen die max. 3 Buchstaben beinhalten!

          MFG.
      Emuairline
<VorsichtGnomFällt>


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2009)

Rebells of COSTHUNTER

Behämmerte gehts kaum noch

dann

"Wir sind Dummis"(bei dem Gildennamen?Glaub ich sofort)
" ist ALianz versichert"(Der Tippfehler ist mehr als peinlich)
" Töchter Eluns"( okay...als nächstets kommt "Söhne Cenarius"?)


----------



## slurm (18. Juli 2009)

"Brennender Anus der Höllenglut"

"Black Sun" 
mit Gildenleiter Diamond
aufm rp server LOL

"American Gladiators"
Gildenleiter Laser
Member wie Blaze, Hawk, Viper -> OMG

erst vor kurzem "Avatar Assbender"


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

slurm schrieb:


> "Brennender Anus der Höllenglut"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Selten so köstlich gelacht!


----------



## VHRobi (18. Juli 2009)

*lachflash*... oh mann einfach zu geil^^
Brennender Anus der Höllenglut

He meine Magierin heisst Lazerwoman.. nix gegen Lazer oder.. Imma firin mah Lazer!


----------



## Langmar (18. Juli 2009)

"Hordentlich auf's Maul"
"Gildless"

Achja, mein Schamane hatte mal eine Gilde Names: "Kiddy Kagge" >.<


Mehr kommen mir atm nicht in den Sinn^^

Edit: Der Thread is ja schon zwei Jahre alt. Na dann, Gratulation!^^


mfG Langmar


----------



## Ironar Shadowscreem (18. Juli 2009)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Lol da fehlt ja nur noch Bushido und frinds ^^. (Metal for ever
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




METAL WILL NEVER DIE!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Langmar (18. Juli 2009)

Ironar schrieb:


> METAL WILL NEVER DIE!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfG Langmar


----------



## 2boon4you (18. Juli 2009)

Licht of the Kings & Magic of Rock


----------



## Trinithi (18. Juli 2009)

slurm schrieb:


> "Brennender Anus der Höllenglut"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Oh man wie geil !! XD


----------



## lordtheseiko (18. Juli 2009)

"We are Chuck no*r*is"


----------



## MiniMephisto (18. Juli 2009)

slurm schrieb:


> "Brennender Anus der Höllenglut"
> 
> erst vor kurzem "Avatar Assbender"



Das sind echt die geilsten Gildennamen die ich hier überhaubt genannt wurden =)
Besonders der erste^^


----------



## seeker75 (18. Juli 2009)

"Bewahrer Von Ulduar"
"Ulduars siebtes Siegel"

Gilden,die schon von Ulduar sprechen obwohl sie nur 1-2 80er haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Migrin (18. Juli 2009)

"Bootybay-Watch" wird wohl auch auf einigen Servern vertreten sein..


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2009)

also die peinlichste gilden finde ich : Ehrfürchtig bei Aldi, Ehrfüchtig bei Arbeitsamt (ja nicht beim, netmal schreiben können die) und Jörgs Urmondstofftasche (wer zur hölle ist Jörg??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Thornek (18. Juli 2009)

Hab mal jemanden von den "Revolution Wankers" gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slurm (18. Juli 2009)

Schliessmuskelfaserriss


----------



## Rirrindor (18. Juli 2009)

Chilln mit King Arthi is auch nicht shlecht. hat glaub ich nur 2 mebmer, aber is ne gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. September 2009)

grade gesehen: Legend of Dragon
ansich sieht es normal aus, aber wenn mans übersetzt: Legende von Drache


----------



## Holoas (7. September 2009)

Alle blöden möchtegern Latein Namen ^^ auf unserem Server (Dun Morogh) hat einer damit angefangen, seidem immitieren es sau viele ^^


----------



## Bremgor (7. September 2009)

Das mit den Lateinischen Namen hatten wir auch lange Zeit. Und wenn ich sie dann gefragt habe haben sie mir ganz stolz eine falsche Übersetzung präsentiert^^

Und hey, schon 100 Seiten!


----------



## J3st3r (7. September 2009)

meine gilde hat auch nen lateinischen namen, aber dank nunmehr 5 jahren lateinunterricht bin ich durchaus in der lage, den namen zu uebersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf meinem server halten sich die bloeden namen in grenzen...
peinlich/doof find ich immer solche namen wie "Ritter von Sturmwind"...
genau begruenden kann ich das nicht, aber irgendwie missfallen mir solche namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artemos (7. September 2009)

<Ich suche keine Gilde>  is immernoch der Wahnsinn^^

Mfg Arte


----------



## Onico (7. September 2009)

am geilsten ist (die schreibt sich so ) 

: The evil angel of holy


----------



## Mirodas (7. September 2009)

Legends of Darkness - Legenden der Dunkelheit uuuuuuuhhh *angstschweiß*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pseudolord (7. September 2009)

think pink; gibts jtz nimma war mal zu bc zeiten


----------



## Mandalore (7. September 2009)

Bananenbiegerei Bootybay....... 
Verdammt, da bin ich ja Gildenmeister


----------



## Slarianox (7. September 2009)

Lateinische Namen haben wir bei uns auf Antonidas auch viele, aber der Beste(passt zwar ned zum Thread) aufunserem Server Find ich Dei ex Machina, UnsereGilde für Gildenbanken (raidGemeisnchafft aus5 Gilden) ist Rosettenhängste :X


----------



## Dragonique (7. September 2009)

"BärenBrüder"


...no comment


----------



## Schrottinator (7. September 2009)

Uschi


----------



## Darussios (7. September 2009)

Hearts Fear

Ensidia





Lords of Ownage find ich lustig ^^


----------



## Nortrom141 (7. September 2009)

ich hab auch nochn paar:



<opfer was willsu machn>  (mit tausenden strichen über den buchstaben)

<Shadows of Darkness>

<Untotenschutzverein>

<p0wnerZZ> (gabs mal bei uns kA obs die noch gibt)


----------



## Romira (7. September 2009)

PeVauPe, Ally-Gilde auf m Syndikat die dann fürchterlich erschrecken, wenn sie angegriffen werden.


----------



## Kersyl (7. September 2009)

Hmm da fällt mir ein(achtet auf die grammatik):
Soldiers of akopalypse

Gibts wirklich auf kargath horde...gabs zumindest mal^^

Oh und noch:

Bootybay Smugglarz(oder so^^)
und
Isst gern Kekse
auch wenn ich den voll cool find...^^


----------



## Droyale (7. September 2009)

Ritter von Stormwind...

naja mehr braucht man dazu nicht zu sagen


----------



## blackjoke (7. September 2009)

peinlich? jeder lateinische name
wie zum beispiel mortis noctem


----------



## Spliffmaster (7. September 2009)

< Jetzt im Kino >




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SinjiD (7. September 2009)

<zockt lieber als lernen>

habe mich doch sehr über dieses namen gewundert schon alleine deswegen weil da ein wort fehlt damit es einen sinn ergeben würde^^


----------



## Assor (7. September 2009)

<IMA KNOPPERS OOAOARROOAR>
Member ua. Cremîg, Wafflîg und Knusprîg ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> <IMA KNOPPERS OOAOARROOAR>
> Member ua. Cremîg, Wafflîg und Knusprîg ...



das is nicht peinlich das ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assor (7. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das is nicht peinlich das ist genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist auch meine Gilde aber psst :x
Nussîg wollte PvE machen und ist jetzt leider nicht mehr dabei ...


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. September 2009)

Assor schrieb:


> Ist auch meine Gilde aber psst :x
> Nussîg wollte PvE machen und ist jetzt leider nicht mehr dabei ...



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD ich brech ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuniko (8. September 2009)

<take a chill pill> o.O


----------



## Düstermond (8. September 2009)

<and two stealthed rogues>


----------



## Accendo (8. September 2009)

also auf meinem server (Proudmoore) gibts ne gilde die heißt: bis die eier klatschen
:S


----------



## Laservogel (8. September 2009)

"If you want KOT w me" (EU-Rajaxx) der Gildenname ist meiner Meinung nach nur epic..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Marv_ (8. September 2009)

Der Kuhschubsklan!

XD


----------



## Arosk (8. September 2009)

Laservogel schrieb:


> "If you want KOT w me" (EU-Rajaxx) der Gildenname ist meiner Meinung nach nur epic..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht um peinliche Namen, nicht um Epische...

Ich hab SchattenSchwert in meinem Arsenal, einfach nur lächerlich der Name, obwohl die Gilde selbst gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deis (8. September 2009)

Viele von denen die ich hier lese sind, aufgrund ihres Wortwitzes, garnicht peinlich sondern eher mal richtig gut.


----------



## SeelenGeist (8. September 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Viele von denen die ich hier lese sind, aufgrund ihres Wortwitzes, garnicht peinlich sondern eher mal richtig gut.


Richtig gut? Ja, aber gerade weil sie so beknackte Namen haben macht das die Namen so gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## normansky (8. September 2009)

Peinliche Gildennamen muss man von witzigen, oder witzig gemeinten Gildennamen erstmal trennen!

Peinlich finde ich alle Gilden, die bereits einen Rechtschreibfehler in ihrem Namen haben und es selber keiner von den Mitlgliedern bemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

die gilde Teletubbis... gründungsmitglieder tinkywinky lalâ dipsî pô... und ich ArgeshxD
gott sei dank bin ich nach kurzer zeit(direkt nach der gründung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)  wieder raus
oder auf horde seite... hordes angels an was denk ich da? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahldohr (8. September 2009)

Sämtliche "Fangilden".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minotauer (8. September 2009)

mit das peinlichste was ich mal gelesen hatte, war "Samurais of Azerot" (Ally-Gilde)

Azeroth falsch geschrieben und dann auch noch Samurais!? was hat das mit Wow zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mir faellt noch ein dummer Gildennname ein - siehe signatur - aber den finde ich schon wieder so banane, dass ich ihn richtig lustig finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minotauer (8. September 2009)

normansky schrieb:


> Peinlich finde ich alle Gilden, die bereits einen Rechtschreibfehler in ihrem Namen haben und es selber keiner von den Mitlgliedern bemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



darüber amüsiere ich mich auch immer königlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (8. September 2009)

<WHOS BAD>


----------



## Da Magic (8. September 2009)

Auf Zuluhed gibts ne Gilde "LOL läuft der rückwärts" absolut scheiße^^

oder "Untertan der Spudelbande" wobei der leader Todesspudel heißt, sehr passend fürn pala


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

I LOVE FAT CHICKZ auf Zuluhed und Echsenkessel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bellthane (8. September 2009)

Da schrieb:


> Auf Zuluhed gibts ne Gilde "LOL läuft der rückwärts" absolut scheiße^^
> 
> oder "Untertan der Spudelbande" wobei der leader Todesspudel heißt, sehr passend fürn pala



Ich hoffe du weißt, dass zumindest einige Leute in LOL, läuft der rückwärts, PVP auf hochrangigen Niveau betreiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanitra (8. September 2009)

Peinlich sind Namen wie <zufälliges Wort> der Allianz auf Alliseite und <zufälliges Wort> der Horde auf Hordenseite oder sowas wie <zufälliges Wort> of Warcraft. Besonders dann wenn man es falsch schreibt wie Wacraft oder sowas wie Allianzkiller, Hordekiller. Das sind dann immer die Gilden mit der größten Noobpopulation und der größten Ansammlung von Chars mit dem Namen Skill0r, Róxxór, Húntér, Schúrkénándi usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paradis (8. September 2009)

Also was ich schon erlebt habe war,

hau mich und ich log um

Krachbummflitzer

und Hubschrauber AG


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. September 2009)

"Lichking" auf Gilneas das suckt^^


----------



## Resch (8. September 2009)

Hab such noch auf Shattrath irgendwas wie "Die blutigen Wolfsbrüder" in erinnerung.....


----------



## Celissa (8. September 2009)

<Die rosa Schlüpferschnüffler> auf Anub'Arak 
<Geh weiter ich drop nix>        ka
<bin gm giev epix or bann>      ka
<Thats no milk you milking>     ka

sind ja irgendwie auch ganz lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber ehrlich würde ich es peinlich finden damit in wow 
zu rennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (8. September 2009)

auch wenn sicher schon oft genannt, irgendwie gibts die auf jedem Server: "Hordentlich aufs Maul"


----------



## Maginimma (8. September 2009)

wieso is dir wat in wow peinlich? kennen dich doch eh vllt nur 0,1% vom server wirklich

btt:
dynamo donnerfels
müslmüslimjamjamjam
shuuk (damit is der schmodder aus den augen gemeint den man morgens in den augenwinkeln hat)
c-name --> hatfoddoändy
Buris Kinder
allemania azeroth
c-name --> steht auf dich


----------



## Celissa (8. September 2009)

Maginimma schrieb:


> wieso is dir wat in wow peinlich? kennen dich doch eh vllt nur 0,1% vom server wirklich


spiele schon ne lange zeit wow und ob mich welche kennen oder net aber ich persönlich 
würds einfach peinlich finden


----------



## Maginimma (8. September 2009)

naja wenn du meinst. ich find nur das ees immernoch ein spiel bleibt und wenn ich in diesem spiel was mache was ich im rl NIE machen würde muss es mir in meinen augen trotzdem nich peinlich sein denn wie gesagt die leute die dich wirklich kennen würden sich en dreck drum scheren und die die nich nich kennen werden dich wahrscheinlich auch nich kennen lernen ergo kanns dir auch egal sein


----------



## Wowneuling (8. September 2009)

Hordentöter, Hordenvernichter, Hordenkiller, Tot dem Hordler, Tanz dem feigen Hordler. Gekrönt werden solche Gildennamen nur durch die Tatsache dass *alle* diese Gilden auf meinem Server vertreten sind. Jeder zweite Allie bei mir auf dem Server hat irgendwas mit dem töten von Hordlern im Namen. Dumm nur das genau diejenigen im BG irgendwie nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Brutez04 (8. September 2009)

ich habe auf dem Zirkel  German Legion gesehen schreibt aber im channel Hier ohne IE^^


----------



## normansky (8. September 2009)

paradis schrieb:


> Also was ich schon erlebt habe war,
> 
> hau mich und ich log um
> 
> ...


Wüsste nicht was daran peinlich ist!? Das sind Funnamen und nichts weiter! 

Edit: Hab mir eben mal deine Themen und Beiträge hier angeschaut, das erklärt mir alles... so eine versaute Rechtschreibung sieht man nur selten!


----------



## Freakout007 (8. September 2009)

sin ja paar echte hammer dabei...
bei uns auf t**** mal paar assi namen

<Bananas in Pyamas>
<Lichking>
<IWAS> ihr werdet alle sterben
<Zwielichtbezwinger> wenn mans schon so nicht schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## normansky (8. September 2009)

Freakout007 schrieb:


> sin ja paar echte hammer dabei...
> bei uns auf t**** mal paar assi namen
> <Bananas in Pyamas>



Eine Gilde diesen Namens gibt es nirgends, auf keinem Realm! 
Es gibt jedoch mehrere Gilden mit ähnlichem Namen, aber dann ohne deinen peinlichen Rechtschreibfehler^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. September 2009)

"Pumpum Naninani" o_O


----------



## Toastbrod (8. September 2009)

- Emofranz und co
- Mag euch nicht
- Mag euch echt nicht
- Nihilium (ja mit dem "i")
- Franz Xaver
- Nightknights
- Orden der Schwerter (haha)


----------



## Valfaros (8. September 2009)

Shari tus nor diel 


beim Schach-Event geleavt schon peinlich genug


----------



## Gerti (8. September 2009)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> - We have Cookies
> ...



-Bewahrer des Blödsinns: was daran peinlich? ich find die musik toll und wieso sollte man als jbo fan nicht rein dürfen/die erstellen?
-we have cookies: ist einen schmunzler wert aber nichts super kreatives oder peinliches
alle anderen kannst jedoch vergessen...

bei uns auf dem server:
Helden von Sturmwind
Aggro Crew
bumsuckers inc
tears of death
augenlicht der engel
SkillOrcS
die roten ritter
elite kämpfer der ALLIANZ
wobei ich gerade sehe, es gibt auchg eine gilde, die "Ente Ente Ente Ente" heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chevron-9 (8. September 2009)

Affen mit Waffen :-D

Gab wohl auch einmal eine Gilde die "Arbeitsamt Erfürchtig" hieß, weiß aber nicht ob es die lange gab ^^


----------



## pildaY (9. September 2009)

Auf Are 52 gibts "die toten" 
Genau in der Schreibweise xD


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. September 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> -Bewahrer des Blödsinns: was daran peinlich? ich find die musik toll und wieso sollte man als jbo fan nicht rein dürfen/die erstellen?



Als JBO-Fan sollte man eigentlich wissen, daß das lied *Verteidiger* des Blödsinns heißt!

Könnte aber dennoch eine Anspielung sein.


----------



## Ansalamun (9. September 2009)

<Thx Guild lots>

Ich hab den Gildenmeister gefragt,was das heist:
Die Gildenlosen

Ich meinte,kommt Dir das nicht irgendwie komisch vor?
Antwort: Ich habe extra gegoogelt,das stimmt so.

Na ja ....


----------



## Magazad (9. September 2009)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Als JBO-Fan sollte man eigentlich wissen, daß das lied *Verteidiger* des Blödsinns heißt!
> 
> Könnte aber dennoch eine Anspielung sein.




Es heisst aber Verteidiger des wahren Blödsinns^^

Auf meinem Server peinliche gilden namen hmm....

DerbeUntalentiert (Passt zu den spielern^^)

AllianzGamer

TestosterOwn -.-

Pwn (Nooblike standart name)

ansonsten gehts eigendlich.


----------



## HirschQ (9. September 2009)

Orgrimmar Endboss xD


----------



## Lemonskunk (9. September 2009)

sämtliche  XYZ-Esports ;

und natürlich die NAME "is proud to be hated" Spezialisten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (9. September 2009)

Gerti schrieb:


> SkillOrcS




Lass mich raten: Mannoroth->Allianz?

Nicht nur der Name ist Kiddilike, nein, die Spieler in der Gilde sind auchnoch übelst die Kiddis und Wnbes, die sich zu S4 zeiten was auf 1550er Rates eingebildet haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ravanna (9. September 2009)

Wenn man es aber genau nimmt, gibt es keine peinlichen Namen. Klar sind die Namen für den einen oder anderen Seltsam oder kindisch.
Doch der jenige der diese  Gilde gegründet hat und die Leute die dieser Gilde beigetreten sind, gefällt dieser Name.
Ein Spiel ist dafür da, seine Fantasien auszuleben, warum nicht auch im Gildennamen, dass wirkliche Leben ist ernst genug


----------



## PalaBubble (9. September 2009)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Horden Gilde : Prototypen Gottes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich muss zugeben, finde der Name hat echt Style!


----------



## Darton (9. September 2009)

<Gummibärenbande>..( oO)
<jezzgibsBÄÄÄÄMoida> ( gibs schon lang nimma)
<crithappens> (find ich eher witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
<Todesschwadron der Horde>


----------



## Theralk (9. September 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /sign



Huntara schrieb:


> Logo! Lt. story ist die Horde böse mit vielen häßlichen orcs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du hast grad drin geschrieben, und ich auch^^



Ravanna schrieb:


> Wenn man es aber genau nimmt, gibt es keine peinlichen Namen. Klar sind die Namen für den einen oder anderen Seltsam oder kindisch.
> Doch der jenige der diese  Gilde gegründet hat und die Leute die dieser Gilde beigetreten sind, gefällt dieser Name.
> Ein Spiel ist dafür da, seine Fantasien auszuleben, warum nicht auch im Gildennamen, dass wirkliche Leben ist ernst genug



/sign


----------



## Battlecattle (9. September 2009)

Peinlichster Gildenname ever:

<RITTERCLAN>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ipercoop (9. September 2009)

< the dark side of toast >

find ich toll =D


----------



## Teradas (9. September 2009)

Die
"DeaThWarRiorS" auf Frostwolf...

Damals mal gesehen im Mai,oder so.


----------



## Reo_MC (9. September 2009)

Crit háppens. Genau so geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Crit happens war wohl schon... naja weg halt.


----------



## Ludian (9. September 2009)

Bund der dunklen Reiter - Die Aldor

Jeder der diese Gilde kennt weis wieso


----------



## dragon1 (9. September 2009)

Luzifers Schergen *kotz*
Und die haben versucht mich anzuwerben, als meine Gilde zerfiel xD
Hab allein wegen dem namen abgelehnt.


----------



## Teradas (9. September 2009)

Ludian schrieb:


> Bund der dunklen Reiter - Die Aldor
> 
> Jeder der diese Gilde kennt weis wieso


Ich kenn die nicht,da ich nicht auf Die Aldor spiele,aber ich habe grade mal im Arsenal nach denen gesucht...
Kann es sein,das die etwas viele Todesritter in der Gilde haben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lordtheseiko (9. September 2009)

Die beste GIlde ist eh imemrnoch
"UNTOUCHABLE"
auf shattrath xD


----------



## Ludian (9. September 2009)

ja ein par viele Todesritter

Eine Versammlung von 11-jährigen, die eine Gilde gegründet haben um das letzte Fitzelchen rp auf die Aldor verreckt zu machen..

echt schlimm sowelche Leute


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. September 2009)

<Lichtgarde der Allianz>

<dei Muddah>

<fukyu fukme>


----------



## Lucifron (9. September 2009)

[ Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig ] Auf Rajaxx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (9. September 2009)

Ludian schrieb:


> ja ein par viele Todesritter
> 
> Eine Versammlung von 11-jährigen, die eine Gilde gegründet haben um das letzte Fitzelchen rp auf die Aldor verreckt zu machen..
> 
> echt schlimm sowelche Leute




Welche Gilde?


----------



## Berserkius (9. September 2009)

Server **Arthas**


1.Hordentlich aufs Mowl
2.Killerkarnickel von ARGH 
3.Will doch nur spielen
4.Märchenwald Racing Team
5.Rückwärtslaufen ftw
6.Hartz Vier Evolution
7.Ohne euch
8.Krabbelgruppe
9.Mbalabim
10.Chicks Terminator
11.Schlächter des Wichts
12.Hordentlich aufs Maul
13.Horde im Bett
14.Hartz IV Power Gaming
15.Ohne Hände keine Kekse
16.Angelclub Durotan
17.Hartmuds Rächer
18.Hordengriller GmbH
19.Ist zugedröhnt
20.Nicht die Mama
21.Gebt uns Tiernamen
22.Sinnlos auf Azeroth
23.FC Ironforge
24.Gnome und andere Waffen
25.Tote Kekse krümmeln nicht
26.Blizzards letzte Hoffnung 
27.Die Horde klaut bei Aldi
28.Gefahr von unten
29.Berittene Gebirgsmarine
30.Juventus Taurajo

Favorit:Hartz 5 Betatester 

Auf solche Namen muss man erst mal kommen völlig krank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2009)

Die Namen sind geil, nicht peinlich. Falscher Thread.


----------



## Leviathan666 (9. September 2009)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Welche Gilde?


Sollen wir wegen deiner Faulheit ne Seite zurückgehen und Copy&Paste machen? ^^


----------



## Teradas (9. September 2009)

Ludian schrieb:


> ja ein par viele Todesritter
> 
> Eine Versammlung von 11-jährigen, die eine Gilde gegründet haben um das letzte Fitzelchen rp auf die Aldor verreckt zu machen..
> 
> echt schlimm sowelche Leute


Echt Schade,dass wegen solchen Leuten dann sowas kaputt geht.

Edit:
Ich muss mal sagen,wenn man hier durch den Thread geht,sieht man mehr geile Gildennamen,es sollen aber Peinliche sein so wie die "Bloodwarriors" oder sowas.
Wo man einfach nur noch sagen kann....Das geht gar nicht!

Edit2:
Achja,nem Kumpel ist mal auf die Nachtwache die Gilde "Beschützer von Sturmwind" entgegengekommen.
Sowas finde ich auch peinlich.
Alles sowas wie "Ritter von Eisenschmiede"(Nur grade ausgedacht) oder sowas.


----------



## Kabamaan (9. September 2009)

Reiter der dunklen Macht

oder Clan of the Sacred Blood


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Achja,nem Kumpel ist mal auf die Nachtwache die Gilde "Beschützer von Sturmwind" entgegengekommen.
> Sowas finde ich auch peinlich.
> Alles sowas wie "Ritter von Eisenschmiede"(Nur grade ausgedacht) oder sowas.



RP Server = RP Gildennamen...

Think before Post


----------



## Theralk (9. September 2009)

chevron-9 schrieb:


> "Arbeitsamt Erfürchtig"







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loolery (9. September 2009)

- Your mum is my daily -


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (9. September 2009)

ich finde "pvp fighters", "pvp allstars", "pvp pro´s united" und derartige namen recht lächerlich. zumal man spieler unter solchen flaggen meist ohne grossartigen verlust der eigenen lebensenergie weghauen kann.



loolery schrieb:


> - Your mum is my daily -



den finde ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spliffmaster (10. September 2009)

ne Twinkgilde auf Proudmoore

<DerWoBesserIstAlsWieDu>


----------



## JTR (4. Oktober 2009)

Gerade auf Forscherliga gesehen

"Kings of Death"


----------



## JTR (4. Oktober 2009)

Tikif schrieb:


> Server **Arthas**
> 
> 
> 1.Hordentlich aufs Mowl
> ...



Made my day

hahahaha ich weine vor lachen xD


----------



## Rappi (4. Oktober 2009)

Ein Freund von mir war mal in der Gilde "*Die Coolen*". Soweit ich weiß, war das auf Kil'Jaeden. Auf dem gleichen Server gab es auch die "*SchichtarbeitaZ*". Die Schreibeweise war so ähnlich, genau habe ich das nicht mehr in Erinnerung.

Edit: Ich kann mich auch noch an die Frauengilde "Die heißen Schnitten von IF" erinnern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ATomicMaster (4. Oktober 2009)

Auch irgendwo erst gelesen:

<is sponsored by PDC>

Wohl Casual Gamers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## noX. (4. Oktober 2009)

Hätte da noch Last Chargs of Hord oder CSI Sturmwind


----------



## Vicmackey (4. Oktober 2009)

Endstation Biberpuff  wie geil ist das denn:-)


----------



## Airue (4. Oktober 2009)

<Die Vérlássénén> auf Dethecus
<SeRvAnTs Of DeAtH> auf Aegwynn

Außerdem alle <Hordentlich aufs Mowl> oder <CSI "irgendein Ort"> weil es sie auf jeeeeedem Server gibt...


----------



## Saji (4. Oktober 2009)

Ludian schrieb:


> Bund der dunklen Reiter - Die Aldor
> 
> Jeder der diese Gilde kennt weis wieso



Ohja. Wobei die Gilde ganz früher gar nicht mal so schlecht war. Aber irgendwann ging es dann rapide bergab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo wir gerade bei Aldor sind:
Nicht nehmen Kerze (gesehen bei der Allianz)
Ich nehmen Kerze (hat wohl nur kurz bei der Horde existiert)
CSI Ratchet

Mehr oder minder peinlich. Die restlichen Gildennamen laufen bei mir eher unter *kopfschüttel und weiterlauf*.


----------



## Mindadar (4. Oktober 2009)

Dunkle Reiter Thralls...
Eviline
Rodelclub Nordend.


----------



## 1337reroll (4. Oktober 2009)

Die Gerechten Tiger

finde ich schon sehr peinlich. Obwohl ich auch darüber lachen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MFG


----------



## 1337reroll (4. Oktober 2009)

Hab gerade noch was gesehen:

"Macht der Freundschaft" - jawoll! Ohne die geht gar nichts! =)

mfg


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2009)

<Lamas mit Hüten> auf Shattrath...eine der peinlichsten Gilden imho. :>

<Die Schwabbelbande> ebenfalls auf Shat auch an der Grenze der Niveaulosigkeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (4. Oktober 2009)

loolery schrieb:


> - Your mum is my daily -



Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nicht peinlich.


----------



## LordTobias (4. Oktober 2009)

eich kenne ein par nanen z.b 
Die bösen Glüksberchen
Veuchtgebite
3. Panzer brigade
Erfürchtig bei den Morlocs
Erfürchtig beim AH
Kilmich und ich log um
GETS NOCH
1 2 oder 3
THX für den kil


----------



## searinus (4. Oktober 2009)

50% Dieser Namen sind zum totlachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vorallem [Die Schwabbelbande]... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pekon (4. Oktober 2009)

Nicht nur peinlich sondern höchst unangenehm "Sittenstrolche".......hier sind offenbar Kandidaten für eine Gehirntransplantation untrewegs


----------



## Duselette (4. Oktober 2009)

Ansalamun schrieb:


> <Thx Guild lots>
> 
> Ich hab den Gildenmeister gefragt,was das heist:
> Die Gildenlosen
> ...



ja die sind mir auch über den Weg gelaufen... ich hab den auch mal gefragt was das heissen sollte, aber er antwortete mir nicht

dafür gibts aber jetzt auf der Wacht <Wipen mit Nievau>


----------



## Gromma (4. Oktober 2009)

Wie oft erwähnt alle Gilden mit den Wörtern Death, Demon, Shadow, Killer etc. etc.
Selbiges gilt auch für Spielernamen
Welchen Gildennamen ich aber Klasse finde is "The cake is a lie"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolcasis (4. Oktober 2009)

kp obs jetz schon vorkam aber hab meiner eigenen gilde nen namen verpasst der hier reinsollte: sieht nur tot aus

ansonsten:
- imba schokokekse 
- ist ein baumschmuser
- du nicht nehmen kerze
- geh weiter ich drop nix

oder mein favorit: teldrassil auf gleichnamigem server


----------



## Cyklan No.1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Hordnungsamt find ich voll peinlich irgednwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ps: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 smileys ftw


----------



## Wildschweib123 (4. Oktober 2009)

Afghane schrieb:


> oder Badeverein Ironforge e.V.



Das ist doch lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find die meisten die ihr hier "peinlich" findet, nicht wirklich schlimm...
Die einzig peinlichen sind die evil-gilden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber der Rest...
Ihr sagt ihr wollt keine "Wir-sind-pöööse"-Gilden aber wenn man mal mit etwas Kreativität einen witzigen Namen hinlegt sind die meisten immer am rummeckern...

Leute die mit so einem Gildennamen wie dem oben genannten rumlaufen sind einfach in der Lage selbstironisch zu sein, und auch mal über sich selber zu lachen. Alle die da stehen und denken : "Oh mein Gott, wie peinlich!" sind dann eher die minder bemittelten und peinlichen.
Meine Meinung

So far


----------



## Gortug (4. Oktober 2009)

ist immer GEIL

omg...


----------



## Marvo666 (4. Oktober 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> eich kenne ein par nanen z.b
> Die bösen Glüksberchen
> Veuchtgebite
> 3. Panzer brigade
> ...



Deine Rechtschreibung/Grammatik ist Albtraumerzeugend. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten sehr peinlich: "Baby-Born is my life".


----------



## SuschI337 (4. Oktober 2009)

die schlimmste die mir grad einfällt ist: Day of Endless Chaos


----------



## Floppy13 (4. Oktober 2009)

Recher der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... gemeint war Rächer der Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Simi1994 (4. Oktober 2009)

Schon ewig her, aber lachen muss ich heute noch: "ET IS NOCH SUPPE DA" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und jetzt klick mal hier xD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Shj27gPjNX8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolcasis (4. Oktober 2009)

des video gehört aber net zur gilde oder?? *futschlach*
mit dem lied kann man nen ganzen server down kriegen weil die sich alle offline rofln und vergessen was zu tun ^^


----------



## Marvo666 (4. Oktober 2009)

Simi1994 schrieb:


> Schon ewig her, aber lachen muss ich heute noch: "ET IS NOCH SUPPE DA"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist das ja mal geil xD


----------



## jemiel (4. Oktober 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> < the dark side of toast >
> 
> find ich toll =D



 Die auf der ewigen Wacht?
Ich glaube, die haben nur 3 Tage oder etwas in der Richtung existiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg jemiel


edit: hab auf Alleria noch eine dunkle Seite gefunden; ich kenne aber nur die Gilde auf der Wacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## portofino (4. Oktober 2009)

...ich weiß nicht, ob der Name schon genannt wurde...
...hatte keine Lust, alle 106 Seiten durchzulesen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Server: Kargath
Gildenname: <meiner ist länger>


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

auf die silberne hand

The Heros

englischkentnisse ftw


----------



## wildrazor09 (4. Oktober 2009)

Happy Burstday


----------



## Chillers (4. Oktober 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Happy Burstday



Den finde ich eher lustig, peinlich finde ich Namen wie  *Dragonhearts of Darknes*
*Heros of...* oder ganz schlimm - denglisch - *Rouges von....*. Denke da immer, das ist eine
Kosmetikfirma, die blaue Augen etc. überschminken will und für ihr Produkt wirbt.


----------



## Càtdòg.. (4. Oktober 2009)

Army of Devil.... ein so einfalls loser Name ist peinlich.


----------



## Angita (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

*geständnis*
WoW Noobs - meine Twink Gilde, sieht doch etwas seltsam aus wenn man auf Nordend damit rumläuft...


Die Main Gilde heißt "societas" - Lateinisch und heißt Gemeinschaft.
Finde ich sehr gut, denn so sollte eine Gilde sein - eine Gemeinschaft!


Greets
Angita


----------



## Dradius (5. Oktober 2009)

es gab mal ne Gilde die hieß Ritzritzwirsinddieemokidz oder so weiß nemmer wies geschrieben wurd


----------



## Fad-K (5. Oktober 2009)

Mithrilorden

Lamas mit Hüten

xD


----------



## Ghorgoroth (5. Oktober 2009)

ka mehr wo <Die Strohhutbande> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondokawaki (5. Oktober 2009)

Best evaaaa

<your mom is my dayli>

Udn wenn ihrs nicht glaubt fragt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mijelikki (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe schon den Gildennamen *geil und einfühlsam* lesen müssen.. -.-


----------



## De Gaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

<Wo sind meine tabletten>


----------



## Mondokawaki (5. Oktober 2009)

<Affen mit Waffen>

Ich komm von nem RP Server ich find eh schon alles peinlich was in richtung

<Insert hochtragenden lateinischen Namen hier>

Ich kann schon nicht mehr sehn ^^ Vorallem alle 120 Millionen Fraternitas bla bla von hier von da usw usw^^

Das is einfach nicht kuhel


----------



## De Gaudi (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich find ja fies,grade gesehn: <Flamemeimwillig>..


----------



## Harkor (5. Oktober 2009)

Kiyu_89 schrieb:


> Finde den Gildenamen "Die Geißel der Allianz" ganz schön peinlich. Vorallendingen, weil ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, wie das funktionieren soll. oO
> Geißel ... Allianz ... ???
> Aber das Beste ist noch, dass die Gilde zur Horde gehört! xD



Gibts absolut Sinn: Eine Geißel (die nur die in WoW) ist etwas, das einen anderen quält, tötet, was auch immer. Klar das die Geißel der Allianz die Horde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (5. Oktober 2009)

<the assasins>

grad gesehen auf die silberne hand


----------



## Yamatora (5. Oktober 2009)

Eigentlich gar nicht peinlich, sondern genial: 

OMG Phew Phew Lasergun

Aber richtig schlecht: 

Rofl er hat gelolt

Beide auf Madmortem gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (5. Oktober 2009)

,,Die Christus nagler,, mehr wie geschmacklos und einfach nur unverschämt. Gibts aber mittlerweile nicht mehr was ich sehr gut finde.


----------



## EvolutionMoon (5. Oktober 2009)

ich hätte da noch

 NuuBConnÄctíon

Carnivoren = nach ahmergilde Ally  ( die gute gilde dagegen ist Carnivores die beste gilde aufm server auch wenns Horde is )

Bunch of Boons  ( was aber auch recht funny finde )


----------



## Leetas (5. Oktober 2009)

AM ALLER SCHLIMMSTEN auf meinem Server finde ich.........


Pwnolololololololololol

und


Dwan of Black


----------



## Omas Liebling (5. Oktober 2009)

bei uns z.b. "DIE FEINDE"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anjara (5. Oktober 2009)

zu 70iger zeiten gabs mal 

Aryan Brotherhood

ally seite habe die mal gefragt ob das alles nazi´s sind und ich wurde 3 tage nach jeden  ein logen von 5 ud schurken gegankt 

nicht alle lustigen oder schlächte gilden sind klein oder dumm

seit dem halte ich mich raus bie so was


----------



## Saji (5. Oktober 2009)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> <Lamas mit Hüten> auf Shattrath...eine der peinlichsten Gilden imho. :>


Peinlich? Finde ich nicht... CAAAAARL! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKiBRWAiZn8


----------



## Vanitra (5. Oktober 2009)

Im Bg gesehen <YourMumIsMyEpicMount> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frayd (5. Oktober 2009)

Crit Happens.... hanaj weiß nich ob der hier so rein passt...


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2009)

"WASDAAHCANTMOVE"


----------



## Dranke (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja Peinlicher gehts ned Tokio Hotel


----------



## Camô (5. Oktober 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> ,,Die Christus nagler,, mehr wie geschmacklos und einfach nur unverschämt. Gibts aber mittlerweile nicht mehr was ich sehr gut finde.


Ist ne Anspielung an ne Simpsons-Episode, also ruhig die christliche Moralkeule stecken lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nocx (5. Oktober 2009)

CSI Kil'jaeden -  oberpeinlich

SUN TZU (wtf)

ieh Mädchen

ieh Jungs

Shadows of Evil

Veni Vidi Vizi


----------



## Knoblauchpaste (6. Oktober 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Ist ne Anspielung an ne Simpsons-Episode, also ruhig die christliche Moralkeule stecken lassen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin nicht soderlich Christlich, finde das einfach geschmacklos. Kenne alle folgen von Simpsons auswendig wo kommt das bitte vor?


----------



## Camô (6. Oktober 2009)

Knoblauchpaste schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht soderlich Christlich, finde das einfach geschmacklos. Kenne alle folgen von Simpsons auswendig wo kommt das bitte vor?


Die Folge mit der Motorradgang. Homer, Carl, Lenny, Moe und Flanders sind in dessen Partykeller, um sich einen Gangnamen auszudenken:

Lenny: "Wie wärs mit Höllenteufel?"
Ned: "Also mal im Ernst, wir wollen doch nicht den Herrn beleidigen ..."
Moe: "... oder Christusnagler?"

Ich denke die Gilde hatte vorrangig daran gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Oktober 2009)

Anjara schrieb:


> zu 70iger zeiten gabs mal
> 
> Aryan Brotherhood
> 
> ...



Mit der Rechtschreibung hätte ich dich vermutlich auch gegankt! :>

BTW: Zu dem Post über mir: Es ist S11E08 Titel: Kampf um Marge (Ziemlich großer Simpsons Fan *hust*)


----------



## sigimalygos (6. Oktober 2009)

also auf malygs fallen mir mal sporntan....

- Du bist leider du

- Du wirst leider du

- Du warst leider du

- Du bist leider schwul

....ein.

wenn ic nochn bisl nachdenk 

CSI-Malygos

Bloody of ice dragons ( alles klar -.-)

All hope is gone (jap)

Uns mag keiner (ja warumm wohl?)

Inkognito(jaaaaaaaaaaaa)

Pink passion( wobei die pdk 1st kill hatten auf malygos #daumen hoch#)

Rentless

boa wie krank wenn man mal /who schreibt da springen solche namen gleich direkt an -.-


Rising Blood(ja man züchte es wie dein ravasaurus -.-)


so jetzt hab ich denk ich mal alle "gschisanan"ausm/who raus xD


----------



## Epikuros (6. Oktober 2009)

Peinlich sind eigentlich nur Gildennamen nach dem Schema "Supercoole Gangsta-Megahelden" und/oder ins Englische übersetzt, gegf. versucht - kotzwürg.

Hier wurden aber echt lustige Namen genannt; gab' mal eine Gilde... "<Charname> <sitzt nackt vorm Computer>" - so was find' ich geil; auch Wortspiele wie "Hartz Fear". Hier sind im Thread sind aber wohl Leute unterwegs, für die WoW schon eine Religion ist... Das mit den Accents macht man übrigens nicht weils toll ausschaut, sondern weil Gildennamen/Charnamen schlicht schon benutzt werden. Und wenn einer unbedingt "Heroes of Azeroth" heißen will, macht er halt "Hêrøés ôf Azèrôth" auf - ganz schön anstrengend, bis man eine unvergebene Kombination gefunden hat...


----------



## Treymoure (6. Oktober 2009)

ich fand immer <Es ist noch Suppe da> auf Frostwolf am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - aber spielen konnten se - na ja manche von ihnen xD


----------



## Killerkuh92 (6. Oktober 2009)

Herrscher der Horde - Frostwolf Horde


----------



## GAJR (6. Oktober 2009)

Also mein Favorit ist: <The Rebel of Chosthunter>  (Der abyssische Rat)
Ihr wisst nicht, was ein Chosthunter ist? Hier (sinngemäß) die Erklärung des Gründers (_mit Anmerkungen_): 
"Chost" ist eine Art des englischen Wörtchens "Chosen"(=auserwählt). _Welche Art, fragt man sich doch da, insbesondere, wenn man des Englischen halbwegs mächtig ist und weiß, dass "to chose" - woher ja auch chosen kommt - in keiner einzigen grammatikalischen Form "chost" hat._ Nun, es ist eben keine grammatikalische Art von "Chosen", sondern eine *COOLE* Art von "Chosen". Damit heißt der ganze Name soviel wie "Der Rebell vom auserwählten Jäger", nur auf eine (_Zitat Gründer_: ) "Viel coolere Art".

Damit ist das auch wiedermal ein gutes Beispiel für ein Ergebnis, wenn Kiddies Gilden gründen.


----------



## Cloze (6. Oktober 2009)

Die Krähen.


----------



## Prothe (6. Oktober 2009)

also ich war mal in einer gilde namens: Groß Noobs des Reiches


----------



## Panador (6. Oktober 2009)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> "[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".



Ja.... Kenne da so ne "Horde der Allianz"

Kopf->Tisch

Und natürlich die diversen "bösen" (uuuuuh) oder "epischen" Gildennamen.... -.-


----------



## Legendary (6. Oktober 2009)

Achja weil du grad episch sagst...neu auf Shattrath:

<Die epischen Grillzangen>

Ich finds irgendwie...NOT!


----------



## Kronas (6. Oktober 2009)

zu den DRAGONS OF LIFE haben sich jetzt die DRAGONS OF DEATH gesellt...

ebenfalls auf die silberne hand


----------



## Bachkippe (6. Oktober 2009)

ich war mal in der gilde <TheDarkPlayers> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tione (6. Oktober 2009)

hmmm bei mir auf dem Server...

Twighlight
The Ownisher
Elite der Alianz (Nein kein Schreibfehler)

mehr ist mir im Moment nicht eingefallen


----------



## Mla (6. Oktober 2009)

Silver Dragons of Evil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (6. Oktober 2009)

Man möge mir verzeihen wenn ich jetzt nicht alles in korekter Schreibweise ist, mach das ausm Gedächnis...

Bloody Monkey Warriors (der sogenannte BMW raid, vll erkennt wer nen Zusammenhang)
TheWarSheeps
Clan of Dragons
thx guild lots (ka was das heißen soll)
Epic polizei
the lords of evil
die wahre Seerose
Rodelverein Kharanos
Seniorenstift Nordend
the killers
armee der finsternis7lichtes
The Creeps
Kaffeeliebhaber

mehr fällt mir grad net ein, aber der meiner Meinung nach genialste gildenname ist "Konterbier"^^


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (6. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns hat einer tagelang den /2 vollgespammt, er würde für seine neue Raidgilde <Kîngs of Dêath> Leute suchen. 3 Zeilen tiefer fragte er, woher man den Titel Jenkins bekommt..
Konnte mir nich verkneifen, zurückzufragen, ob man als Member ein "dark" irgendwo im Namen haben muss.



Èúrê

Dârkmârmëlâdëløl


ah, da war jemand schneller, ja die mein ich, wenn dann aber die Häkchen nicht vergessen, die oberpeinlichen das noch:


JTR schrieb:


> Gerade auf Forscherliga gesehen
> 
> "Kings of Death"


----------



## Rodurn (6. Oktober 2009)

War mal in einer Gilde die hieß "Jesus had an Ankh"

Naja das peinliche eig dadran war dass sich irgendein Ultra Chris bei uns gemeldet hat und sich beschwert hat..kurz drauf kam von nem GM die aufforderung den Namen zu ändern -.-"


----------



## elrazzor (6. Oktober 2009)

gestern gesehen den  namen : 

"Spielt mit Puppään"


----------



## Drop-Dead (6. Oktober 2009)

lords of ownage ^^

barlow lässt grüßen


----------



## ender157 (6. Oktober 2009)

da fallen mir spontan die "affen mit waffen" ein.
hab jetz nicht alle 108 seitn gelesen also sorry falls sie schon erwähnt worden sind.


----------



## Stille93 (11. Oktober 2009)

Uriel schrieb:


> die wahre Seerose
> Rodelverein Kharanos
> Seniorenstift Nordend
> Kaffeeliebhaber



finde ich keineswegs peinlich. Ich finde es öde wenn ich ständig irgendwelche anständige Namen lese bzw man sich dem Mainstream anpasst. Derzeit spiele ich AION und was sehen wir da? Zu 99% rennen Chars herum die alle "schön" sind, obwohl AION einem die Möglichkeit gibt seinen Char bis ins kleinste Detail zu ändern. Von Kind bis zu einem alten Mann ist da alles Möglich, was ich natürlich auch genutzt habe mit den entsprechenden Namen dazu. Macht einfach mehr Spaß so gegen die große Welle zu schwimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Al_xander (11. Oktober 2009)

Sers,

peinliche Gildennamen:

DIE GÖTTLICHEN PALAS (auch genauso groß geschrieben)
on Teldrassil
ansonsten fällt mir nix ein ^^ 

MfG Al_x


----------



## Keyone (11. Oktober 2009)

mein leiblings name:

"RoXorZ BoXorZ" auf Frostmourne mit der gildennachricht des tages: " wtf, wtg, uber l33t hax... ROFLMAO"


----------



## HitotsuSatori (11. Oktober 2009)

<Defender of allianz>
<Wächter des großen Baum>


----------



## refra (11. Oktober 2009)

Keyone schrieb:


> mein leiblings name:
> 
> "RoXorZ BoXorZ" auf Frostmourne mit der gildennachricht des tages: " wtf, wtg, uber l33t hax... ROFLMAO"


Das könnte von Oxhorn sein!

Ansonsten noch:
"Lords of teh pron" wurden schnell gelöscht..
"Nihilum"
"Lords of Ownage"
Das übliche halt...


----------



## Duselette (11. Oktober 2009)

Uriel schrieb:


> thx guild lots (ka was das heißen soll)



1,2 Seiten wurde der Name schon mal erklärt:

 				<Thx Guild lots>

Ich hab den Gildenmeister gefragt,was das heist:
Die Gildenlosen

Ich meinte,kommt Dir das nicht irgendwie komisch vor?
Antwort: Ich habe extra gegoogelt,das stimmt so.

Na ja ....


----------



## ScHneEroSe (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich merke schon, ihr seid nicht sehr tolerant hier.^^

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber vieles von dem was ich so überflogen habe fand ich jetzt nicht wirklich peinlich. Einige (ganz offensichtlich nicht ernst gemeinte) Namen sind sogar recht gelungen. In nem Spiel kann man sich ja zum Glück ohne Konsequenzen mal ausgelassener und anders geben als im echten Leben.^^


----------



## Schlaviner (11. Oktober 2009)

The Shadownight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder eine der besten Raidgilden aufm server Die Krosse Krabbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auch geil is Scrubs-Die Anfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2009)

am geilsten is immer noch (ich zitiere die schriebweise ) DoUblE PWneD Oo       ka obs die noch gibt hab ich unterzeichnet^^


----------



## Krakauer (11. Oktober 2009)

Die Gilde in der ich bin xD  [Big tits high crits] oder so ^,-


----------



## Hirsi325 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hier ich hab noch 2:

ElitZ (rihtig schribem muass mn halt könen)

five secs five kills (wth O,o)



MFG


----------



## Bierpimp! (11. Oktober 2009)

2 der geilsten gilden namen ever

A nal G fistet und deinemuddiklautbeikik (war n bisschen anders geschrieben)


----------



## Krakauer (11. Oktober 2009)

Vanitra schrieb:


> Im Bg gesehen <YourMumIsMyEpicMount>
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die sind auf Echsenkessel ^^


----------



## spawnofanger (11. Oktober 2009)

<DeineLieblingsZockah>
mit Leader:
"Anführah"

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Dardinio (11. Oktober 2009)

Naja kenne da auch so ein paar:

* Die echt geilen Atzen*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oder einer der Klassiker
* the DaRkfighTers*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mein persöndlich Favorit : *Kloschüssel der Zukunft* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Fragt mich nicht nach dem Sinn von diesem Namen.


----------



## Annovella (11. Oktober 2009)

<Kriger des königs>

Sehr schön.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Kobra Elf


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (12. Oktober 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> <Kriger des königs>
> 
> Sehr schön.



Lmao!


----------



## roadrunner07 (13. Oktober 2009)

Meine Gilde heißt Verzweifelte Bauern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir war gerade langweilig^^


----------



## Undo (13. Oktober 2009)

das sind also alles peinliche gildennamen...

jetzt würd mich mal interessieren, welche gildennamen nicht peinlich sind...

kennt ihr welche ?


----------



## Vahel (13. Oktober 2009)

Undo schrieb:


> das sind also alles peinliche gildennamen...
> 
> jetzt würd mich mal interessieren, welche gildennamen nicht peinlich sind...
> 
> kennt ihr welche ?



...
Verdammt..du hast gewonnen :/


----------



## Tyhria (13. Oktober 2009)

Also naja bei uns gibts ne Gilde die heist "WerBrauchtSchonNeGilde"


----------



## Loony555 (14. Oktober 2009)

Also im Nachhinein, unsere erste Gilde damals 2005 hieß <Behüter der Couch>. Mehr als peinlich. *würg*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz schlimm und enorm peinlich bei uns auf dem Server finde ich <Packt der Wölfe>. 
Der Rechtschreibfehler lässt mir immer wieder aufs Neue die Haare zu Berge stehen.


----------



## Duselette (14. Oktober 2009)

ich amüsiere mich auch imer köstlich über <Sturmwins Rächer>


----------



## Megaro (14. Oktober 2009)

Allianz Sterbehilfe GmBH


----------



## Acerilia (14. Oktober 2009)

Shaitan of Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## akaDisi (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab schon viel gelesen im Thread hier, aber was mich wundert ist, dass noch keiner 

"Booze Brothers" 

aufgezählt hat =D (Zudem ne echt gute CoverBand ^^) Nicht zu verwechseln mit den Blues Brothers :-]



MfG Disi


----------



## Gerta (14. Oktober 2009)

auf Nethersturm gibt es seit kurzem:

Chuck Thrall

Über das Alter des GM kann man nur spekulieren :-)


----------



## XBiggX (14. Oktober 2009)

Auf Tirion :

WoW Atzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (14. Oktober 2009)

For the Horde und For the Alliance sind beides sehr peinliche und sehr arrogante Gildennamen


----------



## #Dante# (14. Oktober 2009)

mordet für die horde OMG auf Frostwolf


----------



## Mikolomeus (14. Oktober 2009)

XBiggX schrieb:


> Auf Tirion :
> 
> WoW Atzen
> 
> ...



spiele zwar auf tirion ,nur habe diese noch nie gesehen ?!

ich sag nur: "brot kann schimmeln"


----------



## Huntara (14. Oktober 2009)

Mikolomeus schrieb:


> spiele zwar auf tirion ,nur habe diese noch nie gesehen ?!



Dann auch mal Grüße von Tirion ;P

Die Gilde gibts tatsächlich auf Hordenseite.

Peinlicher Name: Cillit Bang von Executus...wie man auf die Idee kommt eine Gilde
nach einem Putzmittel zu benennen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Hero (16. Oktober 2009)

Die Horde rennt / Shattrath  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nur gay, sowas dummes!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (16. Oktober 2009)

Gerta schrieb:


> auf Nethersturm gibt es seit kurzem:
> 
> Chuck Thrall




ja, die spammen öfters mal den /2 voll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*@thread:* letztens hat ein low char im /2 seine gilde (mit einem fach) zum verschenken angeboten.
da ich mit meinem bankchar eine gilde wollte und keine lust lust hatte die unterschriften zu sammeln, hab ich halt zugeschlagen. gott war der name peinlich ...

< World the Horde > 

ich schätze das war jmd mit ganz miesen englischkenntnissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf jeden fall hab ich meinen bankchar erstmal
in silbermond geparkt, damit mich ja keiner sieht. irgendwann hab ich das nicht mehr ertragen, da hab ich die gilde weiterverschenkt. jetzt kommt der kracher: ich hab den ersten, der sich gemeldet hat eingeladen und hab direkt geleaved um blöde kommentare wegen des namen zu vermeiden. und was macht der ... "/2 die Gilde <World the Horde> sucht noch member, bla bla membersuchgedöhns". ich musste so lachen ...


----------



## Galjun (1. November 2009)

<Anti Hiphop Allianz> auf Malfurion..
das erste was mir einfiel als ich diesen Gildennamen sah: "lol ne gilde für alle rl mobbing opfer"


----------



## Sarjin (1. November 2009)

Die Krosse Krabbe ?

Blackhand


----------



## Schreina (1. November 2009)

ne auf meinem altern server gabs da zwei so gilden: Hogwarts , und Die Gummibärenbande


----------



## Geroniax (1. November 2009)

Schneeball vs. Sahnetorte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wobei ich den Namen geil finde (bin auch selber in der Gilde)

Server: Frostmourne


----------



## Tilim (1. November 2009)

Vielleicht ist es ein weniger peinlicher Gildenname aber ich war mal ne kurze Zeit in ner Gilde die AFK hieß und in instanzen fragten mich immer alle wie man AFK sein kann und laufen kann^^


----------



## VadersErbe (1. November 2009)

hi, also die meisten hier genannten gildennamen sind echt lustig.
meine persönlichen favoriten sind:
Hordentlich aufs Maul
Allianz versichert (egal ob horden oder allygilde)
Get Epixx or Die Tryin (das ist doch mal einfallsreich und wahr!)

was aber garnicht geht und wirklich peinlich ist , sind:
Ritter von hinten  (sind nur noch ein paar unverbesserliche neulinge drin)
warrior dont come back  (zu 100% von so einem 7. oder 8. klässler gegründet/man wurden die geflamt)

und ich bin in den gilden:
Nachtschwärmer (der name ist programm. da sind hauptsächlich nachts welche on)
Aggro Crew (hat nicht mit unserer gesinnung zu tun sondern mit der unfähigleit unserer tanks, healer und dds)
und zu guter letzt ---> armed apes (was eig. garnicht zu uns und unserer spielweise passt, da hauptsächlich vernünftige und nette leute in der gilde sind)

so, ich geh schonmal in deffhaltung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  /flames on


----------



## VadersErbe (1. November 2009)

ach ja, da hat einer geschrieben er fände die gildennamen "von der horde" / "von der allianz" so peinlich.
tu dir selbst einen gefallen und geh auf buffed auf die wow-datenbank. klick dort auf erfolge/spieler gegen spieler und seh was es bei 100.000 ehrenhaften siegen als belohnung gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## Streubombe (1. November 2009)

Mein Favorit: "Die Bästen". Da möchte man doch nur noch mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen...


----------



## ThEDiciple (1. November 2009)

#Dante# schrieb:


> mordet für die horde OMG auf Frostwolf


Auf Ysera gibts ne ähnliche (Ich Morde für die Horde) jedoch würd ich sagen das der Name noch witzig is


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (1. November 2009)

Bloodskulls auf Azshara (Horde)....ein richter name für pöööse jungs


----------



## maglarius (1. November 2009)

Revan1121 schrieb:


> ^^ nicht schlecht aber da gibts noch die "angels of darkness" "kuhherde" und "blood dragons"
> 
> ich bin selber in der gilde "Adóra Noctem" was "Ehre die Nacht" heist
> 
> ...



war/ is nich zam in der gilde kuhherde ? xD
ach ja @ zam: es gibt für marken besseres equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schäm dich zzzzz


----------



## Supagodzilla (1. November 2009)

Neu gegründete Gilde auf Lordaeron:

Deathknigts


Da hat wohl wer in der Schule geschwänzt bei der Englischklausur^^


----------



## -Migu- (1. November 2009)

Kann sein, das es schon gesagt wurde, aber : Ritter der Alianz

Das 2. L fehlt, schon doof was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten finde ich ziemlich alle Gilden mit: Death, Shadow, Blood, Warriors, <iwas> der Allianz/Horde, behämmert.. Begriffe auch in Deutsch gemeint.


----------



## Chínín (1. November 2009)

von der Horde

ganz peinlich >.<

zu faul sich den Titel ehrlich zu ergattern? tztztz


----------



## maglarius (1. November 2009)

mir falln nurn paar ein ^^ :

die göttliche palas (o_O tisch hochheb mir auf kopfprügel mit dem gildelead lolipo xD )
flammen des zorns 
flame of darkness ( gleicher GM wie fdz)
murlocs stoln my bike (wobei derhat ja sogar noch style)
Ka wie des geschrieben wurde warn aber viel groß klein schreibung und viel zeichen drüber
pWânDêd Û îN THé fRéSSE
deinemuddaismeinnachtisch (die gabs glaub nur einen tag lang danach war ende xD)
ichmaghakenkreuze <-- das is so ziemlich der ****** gildenname den ich je gelesen hab -.- die falsche schreibweisee ganz nebenbei die gilde wurde / schätz ich mal von enm GM gelöscht 
die wilde horde
ich bremse auch für tauren O_O war glaub ne gilde only aus gnomen xD
naja und mehr fällt mir nich ein


----------



## Assari (1. November 2009)

Rapwnzel und die 7 Gnome

Crit Bumm Bang 

Dumm xD


----------



## Haszor (1. November 2009)

----> Falen Elders <----
Ich finds super das ein L fehlt^^


----------



## BohneTheBoon (1. November 2009)

Best of ALL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ->Bringt euch Liebe<- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Proudmoore Horde ;D


----------



## Schmeedt (1. November 2009)

Wie ich hier so bemerkt habe, regen sich viele leute auf wenn Gilden irgendwas mit Warriors of ... heissen oder andere englische Begriffe benutzt werden. Ich finde es sollte darauf geachtet werden ob diese Gilden nicht schon sehr alt sind, denn zu Classic zeiten waren solche Namen eben in und sehr beliebt.
Ich sage das nur weil ich einen Schurken habe mit dem ich am 14.02.2005 (am 11.02.05 kam WoW in Deutschland raus) die Gilde Warriors of Destiny gegründet habe die zugegeben heute vllt eher zu den peinlichen Namen gehört aber damals nunmal sehr beliebt war.

Nurmal so zur klarstellung! =)
Und es war keine kiddy Gilde... ich bin 26 ergo zur erstellung 21 gewesen ^^


----------



## Chris.S. (1. November 2009)

>>DieNichtWissenWasSieTun<<

find ich allerdings eher nett als peinlich


----------



## Kronas (1. November 2009)

Bloody Angels
Angels of Destruction
wefrew rftg (goldfarmergilder, da sitzt einer vorm AH und spammt sachen die er reingestellt hat)


----------



## Thereos (1. November 2009)

macht das Fett warm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wir helfen uns gegenseitig
SchaDowRoGueS


----------



## Raheema (1. November 2009)

BohneTheBoon schrieb:


> Best of ALL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du spielst auch auf Proudmorre ? 

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wurstfach (1. November 2009)

Huhu, also bei uns auf Mal Ganis ist mir die Gilde "der twinki und der main" aufgefallen. Simpel aber da muß man erst mal drauf kommen^^


----------



## Yamatora (1. November 2009)

Gerade auf Madmortem gesehen: 

Nervenklinik Azeroth 
xD


----------



## Alexirus (1. November 2009)

Whipe Inc.

Aber hat meiner Meinung nach eher Style als das er peinlich wäre..


----------



## Elito (1. November 2009)

Streubombe schrieb:


> Mein Favorit: "Die Bästen". Da möchte man doch nur noch mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen...



das könnte ebenso eine anspielung auf die band Die Ärzte sein, die gerne den buchstaben "e" mit einem "ä" verwechseln, z.B. "Die bäste Band der Welt" oder ihre CD "Bäst of"


----------



## Raxon22 (1. November 2009)

die Lila hasen von Sw


----------



## Asra111 (1. November 2009)

"blood inc" tolle gildenname oO


----------



## Smealson (1. November 2009)

Eredar - EU 

<Analritter> war wohl der erste und letzte der die Gilde gesehen hat :-P

<Willste mich Rollen OIDA> Horde gilde auch immer wieder nett anzusehen :-)


----------



## :Manahunt: (1. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> wefrew rftg (goldfarmergilder, da sitzt einer vorm AH und spammt sachen die er reingestellt hat)


Ich lag ca. 3Minuten schreiend auf dem Boden als ich das gelesen habe. xD
Auf unsrem Server mein ich mal eine Gilde gesehen zu haben die hieß "Dks sind doof" und mindestens 1Dk war da auf jeden Fall drin.. joa und halt so tägliche dumme Namen wie Bloody Warriors of Sun oder son Kack -_- da möchte man dem Gildenmeister gerne mal seine Tastatur um die Ohren hauen, da käme sicherlich ein besserer Name bei raus.. :O


----------



## HellsBells90 (1. November 2009)

Wurstfach schrieb:


> Huhu, also bei uns auf Mal Ganis ist mir die Gilde "der twinki und der main" aufgefallen. Simpel aber da muß man erst mal drauf kommen^^



geiler name ich schmeiß mich weg..

der twinki, der twinki und der main main main main ... lol


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2009)

Defender of Allianz
Shadow Phönix

solche Denglischen namen sollten verboten werden!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2009)

HellsBells90 schrieb:


> geiler name ich schmeiß mich weg..
> 
> der twinki, der twinki und der main main main main ... lol


dasselbe lied geistert mir gerade im kopf rum...*made my night*


----------



## Lashliner (1. November 2009)

<Cannibal Cooking Club> aufm Blutkessel. Bissl peinlich und bissl lustig. =)
<Feuerflammen> tja... was muss ich dazu noch sagen?


----------



## Xilibili (1. November 2009)

Naja ich bin ja für Lords of Own


----------



## Feorix (1. November 2009)

ich sag nur 'Rumz Bumz Berzerkerjungz'
mfg


----------



## Galjun (1. November 2009)

Auf Malfurion 
FRODO DESTROYS THE RNG 
ich finds lustig^^

weniger lustig ist
<Anti Hiphop Allianz>
Kiddygilde eben... passt zu den Minderjährigen mit der 92% der Jugend hört Gangsta Rap Signatur..


----------



## Weißbart (1. November 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Die Horde rennt / Shattrath
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich nehm ma an du kennst allimania ned 
naja das war wohl noch vor deiner zeit in wow (war zu classic zeiten)^^
is ziemlich lustig einfach ma auf youtube eingeben


----------



## Assari (2. November 2009)

Weißbart schrieb:


> ich nehm ma an du kennst allimania ned
> naja das war wohl noch vor deiner zeit in wow (war zu classic zeiten)^^
> is ziemlich lustig einfach ma auf youtube eingeben


Naja also Allimania is nich sooo lustig.. es geht aber naja es gibt lustigeres =D *LEEEEEEERROOOOY JENKIIINS!!!!*


----------



## Mosaik (2. November 2009)

wir haben bei seit neuestem uns die Gilde <Equipcheck Dala Mitte> oder so ähnlich
weil ja auch ständig in irg welchen lfg...Equip Check am Brunnen... oder so steht, finds ziemlich lustig


----------



## Jerkia (2. November 2009)

fat Kidz easy to kite


----------



## error-champion (2. November 2009)

the cologne fighters auf alleria...peinlicher gehts kaum


----------



## Alka1 (2. November 2009)

auf Guldan (alliseite):

kill me and you will die
deutschritter 

is aber gut, dass es solche gilden gibt... da weiss man gleich wer skill hat und wer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


am eq kann mans heutzutage ja leider net mehr erkennen...


----------



## MACerle (2. November 2009)

Jerkia schrieb:


> fat Kidz easy to kite




made my day xD


----------



## Duselette (2. November 2009)

neu auf der ewigen Wacht: <die rächer der ally>

soll wohl eine PvP Gilde sein. Ach ja und Skullmuster gründet eine neue Raid-Gilde


----------



## Max* (2. November 2009)

IdK welcher Server aber..
fifteen cm plus - das is doch so richtig schön unnötig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (3. November 2009)

<shadow fighter> auch seit heute neu auf der Wacht


----------



## Savo3 (3. November 2009)

Rofl Ein Bekannter wollte mal ne Gilde machen und ich sagte ja erstell sie mal und lad mich dann ein
Dann kam er mit BlackFireDragons Daher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (3. November 2009)

Lekraan schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen, bevor du deinen Beitrag geschrieben hast?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja, es war auch als eine art bestätigung gedacht. tut mir leid wenn du das nicht als solches erkennen kannst


----------



## slurm (3. November 2009)

<schläge auf die nackte eichel>


----------



## Hotgoblin (3. November 2009)

- Lichking

- Affenjungs bzw Affenjungs inc und andere ololol übergilden >.>


----------



## Axord (3. November 2009)

Ich spiel auf nem englischen Server (Balnazzar) und da gibts ne Gilde die heisst:

<FatKidsAreHardToKidnap>

Also ich finds lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duexer (3. November 2009)

auf meinem Server hat mal die Gilde "Analritter" nach neuen Membern gesucht. 

Die wurden aber dann derart angeflamt, dass die den Namen glaube ich geändert haben!!!


----------



## Niljoo (3. November 2009)

lol analritter xD

aba "Lordz of Ownage" hat echt sytle wenn man den blog zu jäger von barlow kennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alle ma reinziehn dann versteht ihrs^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziafNXfCBcY

so geil^^


----------



## Lashliner (3. November 2009)

Weißbart schrieb:


> ich nehm ma an du kennst allimania ned
> naja das war wohl noch vor deiner zeit in wow (war zu classic zeiten)^^
> is ziemlich lustig einfach ma auf youtube eingeben



Die Horde rennt kommt NICHT von Allimania sondern vom ollen Hegenberg.


----------



## MayoAmok (3. November 2009)

bei uns auf dem server sucht immer eine "raidgilde" neue member.

name: "die süße bande"


klingt so, als wären nur schwule und kleine mädchen drin....


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (3. November 2009)

achja uaf meinem server gibt es viele

baumschmuser

lolrofimbalol..... (ka wies weiter ging xD)

wir sind imba

Apokalyptischnen kittys (gibts leid net mehr ^^)

Free loot

usw......


----------



## Infernox666 (3. November 2009)

Also ich finde diesen Gildennamen peinlich und abgekupfert, aber gleichzeitig auch sehr passend, wenn man die dazugehörigen Spieler kennt..

Cause we Cant    - Destromath


----------



## BoomLabor (5. November 2009)

Der tollste Name ist 19cm unbuffed!


----------



## LordSchlappen (5. November 2009)

türkish delight


----------



## Duselette (6. November 2009)

neu auf der Wacht: <Nihgtmoon> ... ist mit Absicht so geschrieben


----------



## SerbianRadicalParty (6. November 2009)

< YOUJAPANIGODZILLA >

einfach nur genial...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2009)

auf Shat:

<DragonLords of Walhall>

Peinlich wenn es für ein A nicht mehr reicht.

Die eigentlich peinlichste Spackgilde auf Shat ist sowieso:

<Wír sínd wîé Brüdêr> 

Ohne scheiß...die werden so geschrieben...manche leute brauch echt ein Schuß ins Knie -.-

Cool hingegen find ich:

<Wsad Lol I can´t move> oder <your mum is my daily>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix^^ (6. November 2009)

Rums bums warsong jungs find ich lustig ^^


----------



## Assor (6. November 2009)

<CantTouchMCHammerDeathGrip lol> 
<sitzt nackt vor seinem Rechner>
<Professioneller WoW Hetzer im Fernsehen>
<our gild name is too lon>

>.>


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (6. November 2009)

Hab vorher jmd aus der Gilde "die Drei lustigen vier" gesehen. Und in UC suchte die Gilde "follen heros" member
Ist btw mein lieblingsthread ^^


----------



## Lydwin (7. November 2009)

Hab da auch noch welche  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Im Keller wär noch Licht

Keine Arme keine Kekse 

Sanitäre Anlagen

Ich mach Dir platt

und jede Menge Gilden mit Dragon und Blood, vorzugsweise auch noch beides in einem Gildennamen. Und natürlich mit jeder Menge Sonderzeichen versehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinderrudi (7. November 2009)

Nuja bissl Spass muss ja och sein.Meine eigene kleine Gilde hiess: (Charaktername)kämpft besoffen PvP.  Manche lachen andere findens peinlich-was solls.Solang man Spass dran hat isses doch ok.


----------



## Kindgenius (7. November 2009)

Ich hätt auch noch eine, fand ich persönlich sehr amüsant.

Name​<liebt Poposäcks>​
Und so einfach geht man mit Deutsch um  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (7. November 2009)

Affenjungs INC
(die Fanboy  Gilden)
Bofrost Company


----------



## pingu77 (7. November 2009)

Sanitöter


----------



## FallenAngel88 (7. November 2009)

meine bank char gilde heißt <Bankchars CoKG>


----------



## Lucifer10989 (7. November 2009)

[ Aldi Ehrfürchtig ]     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf rajaxx


----------



## Xeith (7. November 2009)

oder auch "sex in der hölle" xD


----------



## MACerle (7. November 2009)

Geistige Ergüsse wie:

learn to play

irgendwelche (halb) lateinischen Wörter wild durch die Gegend geworfen

Klassiker wie: "Gank mich und ich log um"

Tja jeder Server hat sie und jeder Server liebt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lusite Namen hab ich auf meinem Server schon ein paar gesehen müsste aber nochmal nachschauen *Such*

Mfg


----------



## Raxzy (7. November 2009)

The Dark Killers Oo


----------



## MACerle (7. November 2009)

Ergänzung ...

Namen wie "kauf aldi, klau kik"

wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob ich da lachen oder weinen sollte...


----------



## HirschQ (7. November 2009)

"millitär der horde"


----------



## Deis (7. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich wüßte da einen ganz peinlichen Threadnamen, aber von einer Gilde? Ich passe.



Epic Owned


----------



## Rinderrudi (8. November 2009)

hatte mal eine gilde auf malorne gesehen namens:" Todesritter des Todes"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ohne worte.....


----------



## Duselette (8. November 2009)

Rinderrudi schrieb:


> hatte mal eine gilde auf malorne gesehen namens:" Todesritter des Todes"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ja <Todesritter des Lichts> gibts bei uns auf der Wacht


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. November 2009)

MACerle schrieb:


> irgendwelche (halb) lateinischen Wörter wild durch die Gegend geworfen


Grüße an Lacta Veritas (vertraue der Milch)


----------



## Gilindriana (8. November 2009)

"Müsli Müsli mjam mjam mjam" 
oder auch
"The Drak Kniths" (stand da wirklich)


----------



## Fenol (8. November 2009)

Ritter der Kokosnuss sag ich da nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderpokal (8. November 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Kennt ihr auch noch peinliche Gildennamen?



Auf Thrall gibt/gab es ne Gile die hieß "Seufer von Ogrimar". Als ich neulich einen von den getroffen haben, musst ich ihm sagen, dass man Säufer mit "äu" schreibt.
Oh wunder, jetzt heißen sie richtig. Peinlich peinlich.


----------



## Deadwool (8. November 2009)

ENSIDIA, bzw die Tatsache dass es 78 Kiddie-Gilden gibt die auch so heissen
http://eu.wowarmory.com/search.xml?searchT...ectedTab=guilds


----------



## Axord (8. November 2009)

Duselette schrieb:


> ah ja <Todesritter des Lichts> gibts bei uns auf der Wacht



Argh .... Epic Fail


----------



## Zumba (8. November 2009)

Hordentlich aufs Maul (als allygilde -.-)
Die Tempel Ritter


----------



## -Migu- (8. November 2009)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Rums bums warsong jungs find ich lustig ^^



naja, "Allianz Sterbe Hilfe" finde ich auch ein bisschen peinlich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sundarkness (8. November 2009)

Also <Affen mit Waffen> sind doch nice ?!
So heisst meine Gilde is ne tolle truppe
<Waffen mit Affen> das wär peinlich ja...


----------



## FonKeY (8. November 2009)

dirty and nerdy

oder sowas wie pwner oda so...allem einfallslose namen


----------



## Vup (8. November 2009)

Sweet Allykillers  (oder so) und dann vor nem kleinen Gnom hexer abhaun und sich nicht ordentlich verprügeln lassen -.-


----------



## Galjun (8. November 2009)

<Allianz Headshot Lucker> -.-


----------



## e2to (8. November 2009)

ROFL --> 





AhLuuum schrieb:


> "[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".


----------



## Kronas (8. November 2009)

Segelblutkubaniere oO


----------



## Bugzapp (9. November 2009)

Allygilde auf Tirion "Die PvP roker" Einer der Member schimpft sich "dergrieger"...
Noch Fragen euer Ehren ?

Bug


----------



## Bummrar (9. November 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Grüße an Lacta Veritas (vertraue der Milch)



fail wenn schon dann milch der wahrheit. wobei veritas nicht in KNG kongruenz zu lacta steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jay390 (9. November 2009)

Bugzapp schrieb:


> Allygilde auf Tirion "Die PvP roker" Einer der Member schimpft sich "dergrieger"...
> Noch Fragen euer Ehren ?
> 
> Bug


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie krank muss man sein.


----------



## Bugzapp (10. November 2009)

jay390 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Wie krank muss man sein.



Zeimlich Krank...manchmal hab ich echt das Gefühl zu viele Leute nehmen zu schlechte Drogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPin2009 (10. November 2009)

Thor auf Allieseite, Blackmoore


----------



## Arumgar (28. November 2009)

so um den Thread mal wieder zu pushen.. 

Auf Rexxar mal 2 Alli-gilden...

<Zomfg BRB ICECREAM TRUCK>
<ww s w OMG I CANT MOVE>

-.-


----------



## Lovac (28. November 2009)

-"Wir sind pleite"


----------



## Dropz (28. November 2009)

Bummrar schrieb:


> fail wenn schon dann milch der wahrheit. wobei veritas nicht in KNG kongruenz zu lacta steht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Shade (28. November 2009)

> <ww s w OMG I CANT MOVE>



find ich aber lustig ^^ 

btw: 
<the dragon masters> ...


----------



## Runenheld (28. November 2009)

Lesbos xD


----------



## Berdek (28. November 2009)

Bei uns war die Gilde " Weiße Angel " in der Diskussion,ob der Name nun detsch oder englisch sein soll


----------



## Samaraner (28. November 2009)

<braun gebratene Brathähnchen>

Das hat was.


----------



## Assari (28. November 2009)

Gab mal ne gilde, wurd aber gelöscht:

Ritz Ritz EMO Kids


----------



## Mirastor (29. November 2009)

Also nen beschissenen Namen hat die PvP-Gilde:
MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (29. November 2009)

Zu bc Zeiten gabs ne Gilde in unserem Realmpool (alle T6 und S4 equipt) Namens FAT KIDS EASY TO KIDNAP
Heute gibts die Gilde FAT KIDS EASY TO KITE
wobei man sich streiten kann ob das peinlich oder cool ist.


----------



## o0Mustang0o (29. November 2009)

<hau mich und ich logg um> oder <gank mich und ich logg um>
war mal ein schmunzeln wert aber wurde schon so oft kopiert, dass es schon meinlich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (29. November 2009)

_Sapped cows don't moo_


----------



## Schurkenpower?! (29. November 2009)

aufm meinem alten server (terrordar) gibts ne gilde mit dem namen

your mum is my daily


----------



## LordKlobb (29. November 2009)

your mum is my daily hat wirklich was^^


mi konnst net looten gibts bei uns öfter, auch in mehreren variationen.is auch immer wieder n schmunzler wert.
aber der absolute hit is wenn n low lvl ne gilde eröffnet aller : Darknights of Blabla bla und es ca wie folgt schreibt Darckknite of ..... sehr geil, nach dem er 2 stunden im 2/ rumgespammt hat das er mitglieder sucht gabs die Gilde aber schon nimmer, war ihm wohl doch peinlich^^


----------



## Sidious75 (29. November 2009)

Als meine Schurkin noch auf Allianzseite war  war dir vor nem Jahr glaub ich  ca in der Gilde: The burning crematoria  oder nur Burning Crematoria.
Die gilde gabs oder gibts auf Madmortem.

Ich selbst bin auf Hordeseite bei Blood of Titans, war aber auch schon bei  Ritter der Kokusnuss und Dschungelbrüder.

N coolen Gildennamen find ich die hordengilde Hordentlich aufs Maul.
oO  ist bei madmortem glaub auch ne hordengilde.

Spiel nur horde, deswegen kümmerts mich meist ned in welcher Gilde allyspieler sind die  ich  kille in Tausendwinter


----------



## .Hacker (29. November 2009)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> "[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".



fast lustig ...


----------



## Deamentor (29. November 2009)

Ich hab mal gesehen:


.) ist IMBA

.) Gemeine Kuhumschubser

.)INKASSO MOSKAU

.) mimimi

.) Gank GMBH


----------



## DefWarri (29. November 2009)

Also, bei mir auf dem Server finde ich die Gildennamen:

Knuddels (oh my god...und das schöne, der Aufrur immer im Handelschannel: Lieb, nett und immer gut drauf, das zeichnet einen Knuddels aus...-.- ja aber was machen sie denn?? den ganzen tag nur knuddeln in der plüschigen wow welt?^^)

Dann noch Die Blaubärchies...auch niemand mit denen ich raiden würde^^

Auf Hordenseite finde ich Rangierabstand halten toll

aber was gar net geht ist: ...is ne heulsuse...das geht ja mal wieder gar net^^


----------



## Cyradix (29. November 2009)

ich kenn da nen peinlichen TE mit nen sinnlosen post =/

sonst fällt mir aba grad nöx ein :>


----------



## Thazis (29. November 2009)

"ist eig ein hordler lol möp" 

macht mich iwie nachdenklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teax51 (29. November 2009)

*seufz* Als 16 Jähriger is das echt traurig zu sehn wie gleich wieder das Vorurteil hervorsticht, nur weil einige Gilden von jüngeren Leuten angeführt werden, die sich nich wissen wie sie sich zu benehmen haben, das es immer am Alter liegt.

Meine Gilden hießen bisher
Prophets of Brutality (Hordengilde)
Headhunters ( ebenfalls Horde)
und die gute alte "Brigade der Hoffnung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dies war meine erste Gilde in Wow, vor geschlagenen 5 Jahren hatte ich die mal .. das auch schon lange her.

Zurück zum Thema hab aauch ein paar gefunden :

DeineMuddA
Helden von Sturmwind

und 

Krieger der Horde

Jaja ... manch komische Namen gibs wirklich.


----------



## Uratak (29. November 2009)

Teax51 schrieb:


> *seufz* Als 16 Jähriger is das ...  meine erste Gilde in Wow, vor geschlagenen 5 Jahren ... das auch schon lange her



Hier musste ich schmunzeln. Soll kein Flame sein - aber nen Schmunzler ist es wert.


----------



## hardrain86 (29. November 2009)

den peinlichsten namen bei uns auf anub´arak den ich keine bei den allis ist

"100cm unbuffed"

und bei der horde würd ich sagen

"silence i kill you"

muß zum horde namen sagen das ich bisher nur von einem aus der gilde gekillt wurde und zwar nur wiel ich afk war^^



mfg Lyss


----------



## hardrain86 (29. November 2009)

Sidious75 schrieb:


> Als meine Schurkin noch auf Allianzseite war  war dir vor nem Jahr glaub ich  ca in der Gilde: The burning crematoria  oder nur Burning Crematoria.
> Die gilde gabs oder gibts auf Madmortem.
> 
> Ich selbst bin auf Hordeseite bei Blood of Titans, war aber auch schon bei  Ritter der Kokusnuss und Dschungelbrüder.
> ...


hordentlich aufs maul kenne ich bei uns auch nur bringt der name
nichts wenns nicht passiert^^


----------



## hardrain86 (29. November 2009)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Zu bc Zeiten gabs ne Gilde in unserem Realmpool (alle T6 und S4 equipt) Namens FAT KIDS EASY TO KIDNAP
> Heute gibts die Gilde FAT KIDS EASY TO KITE
> wobei man sich streiten kann ob das peinlich oder cool ist.


da muß nich noch hinzufügen bei uns gabs die gilde die auch echt gut war zu bc zeiten

"Fat Kids are hard to CC"

das war mal ne gilde und der name stimmt doch irgendwie oder^^


----------



## hardrain86 (29. November 2009)

Haramann schrieb:


> Affenjungs INC
> (die Fanboy  Gilden)
> Bofrost Company


wobei ich gerne bei den affenjungs wäre ist ne nice gilde wies im momnt aussieht weiß ich nicht bei denen aber is ja auch anderer server^^


----------



## René93 (29. November 2009)

Die Herrscher über WoW und später umbenannt in Die Herrscher von WoW 
der Gildenleiter hieß Christopherhahn als Charnamen xD


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2009)

Auf Mug'thol gabs mal: Die Höllenkekse
Oder: EyDigga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grosserapper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicorobbin (29. November 2009)

Gestern abend auf Nathrezim:

Suchen noch Member für unsere Gilde "Silent Deathblades".....


----------



## bma (29. November 2009)

immer wieder lustig in diesem thread posts durchzulesen =)

80% aller Gildennamen die ihr hier postet gibt es (laut dem guten alten Arsenal) garnicht O.O


crazy crazy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (29. November 2009)

Affenjungs.


----------



## Duselette (29. November 2009)

Berdek schrieb:


> Bei uns war die Gilde " Weiße Angel " in der Diskussion,ob der Name nun detsch oder englisch sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


White Angels haben glaube ich eine besondere Bedeutung


----------



## Milleniumking (29. November 2009)

milanese schrieb:


> Das schlimme is, dass das eine der Besten, wenn nicht sogar DIE Beste Hordegilde da is^^




stimmt ja mal gar nicht... zu bc zeiten waren sie ganz gut aber seit wotlk dümplen sie in der mittelmässigkeit rum... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodfool (29. November 2009)

<geh weiter ich loote nichts>

epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Desthoria (29. November 2009)

bma schrieb:


> immer wieder lustig in diesem thread posts durchzulesen =)
> 
> 80% aller Gildennamen die ihr hier postet gibt es (laut dem guten alten Arsenal) garnicht O.O
> 
> ...



Erstmal finde ich es toll das du dir die Mühe machst und den Anteil der Gilden auszurechnen die es nicht gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Gilden könnten sich ja auch aufgelöst haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

TopicLS GOD STOP US 

ein bisschen zu selbstverherrlichend^^


----------



## myxemio (29. November 2009)

bei uns (Todeswache) gibt es ne Gilde, die heißt: 

<Buschbärenbande>

Wem´s gefällt - ich find - errinnert iwie an Gummibärenbande 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scørpius86 (29. November 2009)

Knightrider schrieb:


> Auch ein kiddylike gildenname:



 >isFamous< auf Mal Ganis, da sind dann so Kiddies wie Bláckmástér drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost_Shell (17. Dezember 2009)

Auf Anub'Arak (PvP) haben wir auf der Alli-Seite:

<<< IOO Centimeter unbuffed >>> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (fals es die noch gibt)

<<< BÄÄÄÄÄÄM CRIT >>>  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Bin mir nicht sicher wie viele "Ä" drinn sind)

Nicht vergessen, die COOLEN Typen aus dem "Göttlichem Pakt". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(Leider eine erfolgreiche Gilde bestehend aus GANGSTAZ die immer alles besser wissen sogar in Raids in denen sie noch nie waren o.O)


----------



## Kingseb (17. Dezember 2009)

FußpilZ

der spieler waren aber ganz im gegenteil zum namen der hammer... wenn du die in der arena getroffen hast konntest du einpacken


----------



## Kleinkind01 (17. Dezember 2009)

Wings of Death^^

oder

PewPew Pwn

alles so kiddi sch****

naja und dann natürlich noch Circle of Doom und Thrall Fanclub


----------



## Dabow (18. Dezember 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> oh mein gott wie geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Huch, B1ubb hat ne neue Signatur ? Nun nen DK ??? Was wurde aus dem Schami und dem Hunter ? hmpf

btt : Facemeltors / Ensidia / MÄDCHENGILDE ( in der zu 80 % Männer spielen ) / sitzt nackt am PC ( was nicht lustig, sondern lächerlich ist )


----------



## Talamaria (18. Dezember 2009)

Berdek schrieb:


> Bei uns war die Gilde " Weiße Angel " in der Diskussion,ob der Name nun detsch oder englisch sein soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nun... wenn es Deutsch wäre würde ich dahinter einen Nat Pagle Fanclub vermuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btt
Ich glaub, es stand hier auch schon drin aber mir persönlich haben die beiden Druidenlastigen Gilden "Bärforce one" und "Der Kuhschubsclan" schon ein schmunzeln entlockt.


----------



## Marvolo83 (18. Dezember 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Gab mal ne gilde, wurd aber gelöscht:
> 
> Ritz Ritz EMO Kids



Der is ja nun mal endgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## J_0_T (18. Dezember 2009)

bma schrieb:


> immer wieder lustig in diesem thread posts durchzulesen =)
> 
> 80% aller Gildennamen die ihr hier postet gibt es (laut dem guten alten Arsenal) garnicht O.O
> 
> ...




Soll ja gilden geben die sich auf einmal bewusst sind wie dämlich ihr name ist oder war^^

Ich sags ma so... bestimmte gilden halten sich net lange... soll auch gilden gegeben haben die von nem GM umbenannt wurden...



Aber immer wieder cool zu sehen was einen über den weg läuft ^^


----------



## geilerheiler (18. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben Kekse ...


----------



## Uratak (18. Dezember 2009)

<Helikoptereinsatz> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (18. Dezember 2009)

Keine Ahnung, ob das hier schon mal erwähnt wurde, aber auf Gul'dan gibts eine Gilde, deren Name ich eigentlich ganz witzig finde (und nicht unbedingt peinlich):

Spielername
<hat die GUNS gestohlen>

Lässt sich sicherlich drüber streiten, aber ich musste ein wenig schmunzeln ^^ .


----------



## Kremsi3 (18. Dezember 2009)

also ich kenne so einige peinliche namen

aber ich find der ist der beste, Geistheiler Ehrfürchtig.... aber den find ich ned peinlich sondern einfach super^^


----------



## Harlech (18. Dezember 2009)

Auf Senjin

<Favismus>

Was eigentlich eine Enzymkrankheit ist.

Ich warte noch auf Herpes




so long,
Harlech


----------



## Gartarus (18. Dezember 2009)

<LOL LÄUFT DER RUCKWÄRTS>

Nicht peinlich aber genial


----------



## bullybaer (18. Dezember 2009)

oberpeinlich, wenn zudem noch das rating unter aller Sau ist: 

<Gladiator>
<wird Gladiator>
<wird bald Gladiator>


----------



## XRayFanatic (18. Dezember 2009)

aktuell auf Dun Morogh:

Protected by Chuck Norris




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

lololololololololololololo (weiß net genau wieviele lols da kommen, is mir zu blöd zum zählen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder

Klage nicht kämpfe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerkia (18. Dezember 2009)

bullybaer schrieb:


> oberpeinlich, wenn zudem noch das rating unter aller Sau ist:
> 
> <Gladiator>
> <wird Gladiator>
> <wird bald Gladiator>




fail


----------



## BuffedPala (18. Dezember 2009)

100cm unbuffed 
big tits high crtis 
scrapped cows don´t moo 

waren einen schmunzler wert (:


----------



## Neyt (18. Dezember 2009)

Mal die Klassiker von Norgannon auspacken hier xD

-"is fat iRL"
-"loltree eats emokids"
-"Biertrinker Union"
-"sapped girls cant say no"
-"sapped cows easy to milk"

soviel mal zum Honk Server #1 im deutschsprachigen Realmpool xD


----------



## Zroxx (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich finde der peinlichste Gildenname auf Madmortem ist <Die Unschlagbaren>.
In der Gilde war ich früher sogar für kurze Zeit xD

Dann noch ein zweiter den ich aber nicht peinlich sondern witzig finde, und zwar:
-<ist in keiner Gilde> ^^
Wenn ich jemanden mit dem Gildennamen rumlaufen sehe muss ich immer schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Afrob0 (19. Dezember 2009)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...



Weil die Horde einfach mal nicht böse ist. Die Allianz hat immer die Kriege in Azeroth angezettelt. Wäre eine Variante der Antwort. Aber eins muss ich sagen: Gott sei dank spielen 90% aller Kiddies Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ontopic: YourMumIsMyEpiqMount... letztens im BG gesehen...


----------



## Sharqaas (19. Dezember 2009)

Afrob0 schrieb:


> Ontopic: YourMumIsMyEpiqMount... letztens im BG gesehen...



So Alt wie das Spiel selbst ...


----------



## Kaytor (19. Dezember 2009)

also mein favorite ist "R.Kelly PvPd on me" 

=)


----------



## Da Magic (19. Dezember 2009)

Huntara schrieb:


> Das Leben des Brian ist ab 12....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mag ja sein das der film ab 12 freigegeben ist, nur wird ein zwölfjährigewr wohl so gut wie keine einzige pointe verstehen


----------



## DerDyx (19. Dezember 2009)

<Gildenlos>
<Hab ID>
<Plan B Sheep da Druid>
<Focus me i´m Famous>
<MöP>
<Hordnungsamt Rexxar>

usw usf...


----------



## Astros (19. Dezember 2009)

Sweet Allykillers is auch ein ganz großer Favorit von mir =/


----------



## Jim.Ex (19. Dezember 2009)

< WTF MOM SHUT THE DOOR >
Letztens in Random gruppe aus Nethersturm Ally.
Hab sogar nen screen davon *g*

Obwohl das zu den lustigen zählen würde *hust*


----------



## Xorras (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob es sie noch gibt aber...

<Phagocytes>

Wer sich in Bio ein wenig auskennt weis, dass "Phagozyten" so genannte "Fresszellen" sind, deren Aufgabe es ist, Fremdkörper zu zerstören. Wenn sie in fremde Organismen eindringen, versuchen sie natürlich das selbe. Ich möchte mal vermuten die sind/waren eine PvP-Gilde.

Und was so richtig peinlich ist:

Sämtliche "Legends of ..." Gilden und so weiter.

Cool finde ich immer noch <Aleo>, was glaube ich sowas wie "leidenschaftlicher Spieler" heisst, wenn ich meinem Latein trauen darf.

Generell sind die lateinischen Namen am besten.

<Pax Mortae>

<Desiderium>


usw...


----------



## astrozombie (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin grad dabei auf Ysera/Horde die Gilde "Golfclub Eiskrone eV" zu gründen, bisher hat aber noch niemand unterschrieben




> <geh weiter ich loote nichts>


ich kenn das nur mit droppe statt loote


----------



## Riccho (19. Dezember 2009)

Für einen meiner twinky habe ich mal meine Unterschrift für eine Gilde hergegeben... 

"Prinzessin von Dalaran"  hieß die. 

Wenig überraschend: Jetzt ist mein twink das einzige Mitglied dieser Gilde. Auf diesem Weg bin ich an eine privat-Gilde mit Bankfächern gekommen. Aber der Name ist ganz schön peinlich... 


Frohe Festtage


----------



## Allaia (19. Dezember 2009)

!!!!

<Tyrannen von Khaz'Goroth>

!!!!

schlimm sowas, und wenn da dann noch jemand mit dem namen "deathkilla" oder "shdowownzer" drin ist o0 ...


----------



## dwarf303 (19. Dezember 2009)

nich peinlich aber genial 
voll mit stoff 
bergbauclan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (19. Dezember 2009)

riders of doom.
Cow Trading Company
cause we can
Infernal Majesty
Titans
Holy Knights
Dark Phönix
Last Marshals
We Touched Everyone
zergt am Portstein
Immortal Legends
Canes Sanguinis 

(auf einem Rollenspielserver -.-)

Rechtschreibung originalgetreu übernommen


----------



## Gromer (19. Dezember 2009)

Melian schrieb:


> riders of doom.
> Cow Trading Company
> cause we can
> Infernal Majesty
> ...





Alle vom Kult der Verdammten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und alle Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber auf dem Server gibts noch Schlimmere Namen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie

Illusion of Mana wens die noch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dickimg (19. Dezember 2009)

Habe nicht alles gelesen,
auf Un'Goro:

Always Ultra


Wer nichts damit anfangen kann: ist etwas für das weibliche Geschlecht


----------



## Karcharoth (19. Dezember 2009)

Aggro Gängster auf Lordaeron


----------



## saturicon (21. Dezember 2009)

J_0_T schrieb:


> Soll ja gilden geben die sich auf einmal bewusst sind wie dämlich ihr name ist oder war^^
> 
> Ich sags ma so... bestimmte gilden halten sich net lange... soll auch gilden gegeben haben die von nem GM umbenannt wurden...
> 
> ...




Unsere gilde zum beispiel. "Kraftschlag" war unser name am anfang. Bis sich ein gm meldete
Und meinte "kraftschlag" wäre eine rechtsradikale band.
Da wir größtenteils alle aus österreich kommen und mit der szene nichts zu tun haben wußten wir das ja nicht
Und so haben wir uns dann "pimp my kodo" getauft.


----------



## WoWler24692 (21. Dezember 2009)

Bikini Bottom Beach Boys...


----------



## Rudall (21. Dezember 2009)

<wrath of the allianz> ja, man spricht englisch

<army of butterfly> peinlich, witzig... ich weiß es nicht

<DÖNER feat COLA> ja jungs, ich kenne euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (21. Dezember 2009)

Letztens auf Destro "Assassins of Destruction" ;P

Welche es dort schon länger gibt:

"Mythen of Silence" (ja, nicht Myths)


----------



## failrage (23. Dezember 2009)

Deathtroll schrieb:


> *Bluebuschpussys* na ? ^^
> 
> Von Kumpels für ihr Twinks erstellt.. Die Idee kam ihnen als sie wiederma breit aufm Sofa lagen.. Naja ich geh mit meiner Schurkin da wohl ned rein.. Obwohls funny gemeint is, find ichs i.wie peinlich ^^



Endlich mal was neues!


----------



## Erdbeertörtchen (23. Dezember 2009)

Auf Anub: Scrubs I Die Noobs, der Name ist auch Programm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich sag sowas ja eigentlich nicht, aber da ich hautnah dabei war, (meine Schwester war mal drin^^) kann ich mit Fug und Recht sagen: So eine Ansammlung von Idioten hab ich selten gesehen. xD Unhöflich, beleidigend und auch teils unfähig.

Oder auch geil: Die Verlasenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was will uns der Autor damit mitteilen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Galileo Mystery arbeitet bereits daran.
LG vom Törtchen


----------



## Wattie (23. Dezember 2009)

Thé néw réal Révôlútion (oder so ähnlich)

RP-Todeswache, ja Sonderzeichen waren grad im Schlussverkauf...


----------



## OneManShow (23. Dezember 2009)

<s>Ähm Lol<s>
"HOoD bOyZ"


----------



## Yalis (24. Dezember 2009)

XIÆÇØðÐIXlolOMG

nennt sich offiziell "Die Gilde deren Namen man nicht aussprechen kann"

Name ist...gewöhnungsbedürftig aber die Gilde selber ist garnicht mal schlecht von dem membern her!


----------



## Spliffmaster (24. Dezember 2009)

DerWoBesserIstAlsWieDu

Mein Twink ist drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (24. Dezember 2009)

<Casuals> auf Eredar geht gar nicht obwohl sie meine ist <3


----------



## Zomgitsrub (24. Dezember 2009)

Auf Destromath: I M GODZILLA U R JAPAN
musste lachen ^.^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invoker93 (24. Dezember 2009)

"Segen der Macht " auf Nara´thor Horde
Gegründet von -überraschung- einem Pala
PS : Gilde nach 2 Wochen schon zerfallen weil der Leader nix auf die Reihe gebracht hat
Angel Inside FTW (Gilde die aus Segen Der Macht entstanden ist)


----------



## gnomzilla (24. Dezember 2009)

"Legends and Heros" - EU Lothar (Allianz)

ES WIRD HEROES GESCHRIEBEN! verdammt !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Venthrax (24. Dezember 2009)

Bei uns gibts auf Malorne gibts unter anderen

ZDF Critparade
High DPS und fätte crits


da musste ich schon schmunzeln^^


----------



## Bruceleddo (18. Januar 2010)

Weil ichs grad gesehen hab:


EvolutionMoon schrieb:


> ich hätte da noch
> 
> NuuBConnÄctíon
> 
> ...



Wollte nur feststellen, daß es die Carnivoren auf Thrall länger gibt als die Carnivores.
Mit Nachahmung hat dies also nix zutun und solls auch gar nicht.

Alles andere verkneif ich mir hier mal.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknight281 (18. Januar 2010)

Uschis Häckelclub
und
Hallo Wand (wenig später kam dann noch Tschüss Wand)


----------



## c0bRa (18. Januar 2010)

Hier mal meine Top3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kuhschubsclan
Sapped Girls can't say no
Sonderkleinsatzkommando (RP Gnomengilde)


----------



## Brokulus (18. Januar 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Dragonknights of Doom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soweit ich weiß hat Doomhammer die Intriegen Gul'dan's vernichtet und hat trotzdem die Invasion der östlichen Königreiche fortgeführt. Dabei ist er kurz nach der Eroberung Sturmwind's ein Bündnis mit den Waldtrollen eingegangen bzw. Eher sind die Waldtrolle auf ein Bündnis mit Doomhammer eingegangen. Das wäre für mich Grund genug auch die Trolle anzugreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rootii (18. Januar 2010)

Find ich persönlich sehr gut:

Schalter des Lichts!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Baru- (18. Januar 2010)

Venthrax schrieb:


> ZDF Critparade



Musste lachen.


----------



## Nikesel (18. Januar 2010)

*DarkSchnäuzerRollerGang* aber ist leider aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fand den Namen cool xD
*LASERGUN PEW PEW*
*Ostfront Boys* Da aber noch mit Strichen durchs "o" und sowas o.O find ich iwie mega behindert xD
Und die Twinkgilde von meiner Gilde nicht vergessen "Pink Sheep GmbH" mit Pinken Wappenrock!!! xDDD
!!! ^^


----------



## Hosenschisser (18. Januar 2010)

ZDF Critparade is Klasse!


----------



## dustail (18. Januar 2010)

Always Ultra

weis nicht mehr welcher server, war random ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wurde ja schon genannt hehe


----------



## Braamséry (18. Januar 2010)

Brokulus schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß hat Doomhammer die Intriegen Gul'dan's vernichtet und hat trotzdem die Invasion der östlichen Königreiche fortgeführt. Dabei ist er kurz nach der Eroberung Sturmwind's ein Bündnis mit den Waldtrollen eingegangen bzw. Eher sind die Waldtrolle auf ein Bündnis mit Doomhammer eingegangen. Das wäre für mich Grund genug auch die Trolle anzugreifen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Bündniss war mit Zul'jin, der als erster Anführer alle Trollstämme wieder vereinnen konnte.

Und zum Thread: 
Warcraft Bonzen Clan


----------



## HitotsuSatori (18. Januar 2010)

"TACKATUCKATUNTEN"
"OoHDFoO"


----------



## Laines (18. Januar 2010)

auf Teldrassil gibts seit neustem Lootgeil Extrem...die gilde hieß vorher Deutschlands Elite....was genauso schlimm war


----------



## Yeyewata (18. Januar 2010)

Glaub das war auf der Todeswache... " die recher der rieter" oder "Hordeneleminetors"


----------



## Lars95 (18. Januar 2010)

wie wäre es mit Dommed to die oder Ritter der todesritter oder mein favorite Death Angels of Orgrimmer das e is kein schreibfehler


----------



## moddok (18. Januar 2010)

Bloodclaw of Dragenfist ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Affenkopp (18. Januar 2010)

"Uschis Häckelclub" müsste mal den Duden nehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dat0mmy (18. Januar 2010)

*Pwnzessin Lilipwn RoXXor*

Sen'Jin Alli


----------



## Legendary (18. Januar 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Top3
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


I lol´d srsly! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poseidoom (18. Januar 2010)

Ich find ALLE Namen peinliche, die Zeichen á la ´ ` oder ^ haben.
Ich find dazu noch Lateinische Namen extrem Peinlich!


----------



## Ukmâsmú (18. Januar 2010)

`"höhrt Hip Hop"

alle auf ignore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Affenkopp (18. Januar 2010)

höHrt?


----------



## Darksasuke (18. Januar 2010)

Ist zwa net peinlich aber lustig Booty Bay Beach Boys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (18. Januar 2010)

Doofe Gildennamen sind mir eigentlich egal. Aber wenn die Gildennamen nicht nur doof sind, sondern auch noch bis zu 3 Schreibfehler enthalten, 
bekomme ich jedesmal Augenkrebs. Manchmal liest man so einen Namen, und hat sofort das Gefühl, von Amöben und Einzellern umgeben zu sein.  --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute hatte ich da wieder so einen unglaublich geistreichen und fantasievollen Gildennamen vor Augen: "Angle from darknes"

Aber andererseits bewundere ich sowas auch. Es gehört schon eine gewisse "Kreativität" dazu, um dermaßen viele Schreibfehler in so wenigen Worten unterzubringen. ^^


MfG


----------



## Aletia (18. Januar 2010)

Gestern neu entdeckt auf der Nachtwache


Elekk mich doch


Buuuh


----------



## kcya (18. Januar 2010)

Auf Blackrock "Your Mom ist my Daily"

Ka ob das schon gepostet wurde, aber 121 Seiten, wollte ich jetzt nicht lesen.


----------



## HitotsuSatori (19. Januar 2010)

"Fizzy Bubbele" (nein, kein Schreibfehler)... und sämtliche Namen wie "Schatten Kämpfer", "Drachen Töter" usw... Man beachte das Leerzeichen, das dort NICHT hingehört!


----------



## Ermes (19. Januar 2010)

Elekk mich doch
der Gilde trete ich imemr mit einem leichten schmunzeln gegenüber


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> ... sondern auch noch bis zu 3 Schreibfehler enthalten..



Kann nur mit einem Schreibfehler pro Gildennamen aufwarten:

Die Letze Hoffnung _(ein zweites T für das Wort Letzte aufzutreiben)

_feel teh magic _(jaja, die Magie der englischen Sprache)_


----------



## MuuHn (19. Januar 2010)

Wobei feel "teh" Magic ....Ich denke mal das "teh" ist gewollt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kenne genug , die so reden.


Ich finde den Namen "Göttliche Engel Azeroth's" Peinlich..


MfG


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Januar 2010)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Wobei feel "teh" Magic ....Ich denke mal das "teh" ist gewollt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, dann nennen wir es nicht Schreibfehler sondern einfach peinlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NewBoy (19. Januar 2010)

also ich mag den Realm sehr aber geht mal auf Aegwynn  da findet ihr haufenweise peinliche Gildennamen sei  es Horde oder Allianz 


lg Vegeta


----------



## NewBoy (19. Januar 2010)

KuhSchubsClan da will ich rein ^^


----------



## Ombus (19. Januar 2010)

Meine Twinkgilde heißt/hieß "MUST FARM OR FAMILY DIE" :>

Gab dann natürlich unzählige whipser ala "Drecks Chinafarmer" ^^


----------



## Russelkurt (19. Januar 2010)

omg... schon 121 Seiten xD

<Willkommen auf der Ignor>
<Natural Born Raiders>
<Hose voll Windel verfehlt> (hab ich nur 3 Tage gesehen, tauchte nie wieder auf)
<Der Boss und Du> (die gabs 4 Tage lang)
[Charaktername] <ist zu doof für Stuhlgang> (wurde glaub ich schnell gelöscht wegen problemen)

sollte jemand aus einer der Gilden sein: ich bitte um verzeihung, ich will niemandem auf den schlips treten. ich find nur die namen affig³


----------



## CoHanni (19. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend

bei mir auf Echsenkessel, Hordenseite:


<giev epix or kitty dies>

<hat harte klöten>

<Franzosen mjammmjammmjamm>

<TOUCH MY GLADIATOR>

<Poser vom Schrottplatz>

>.>


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (19. Januar 2010)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kann nur mit einem Schreibfehler pro Gildennamen aufwarten:
> 
> Die Letze Hoffnung _(ein zweites T für das Wort Letzte aufzutreiben)
> 
> _feel teh magic _(jaja, die Magie der englischen Sprache)_



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh


----------



## Adnuf (19. Januar 2010)

King Raiderzzz

war bisher die dümmste die ich gesehn habe.


----------



## KommisarBecks (19. Januar 2010)

Erst neulich auf membersuche gewesen "Crossing Jordan" sowas geht doch net


----------



## Zazuu (19. Januar 2010)

*Affen mit Waffen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LingLing85 (19. Januar 2010)

[Name XYZ] klaut Bordsteinplatten

Portsteinschwalben


----------



## Tarom (19. Januar 2010)

[Name XY] hat Strapse an

wobei ich den eigentlich eher lustig und nicht peinlich finde ^^


----------



## Potpotom (19. Januar 2010)

"Fleischfabrik"... man munkelt es gäbe sogar Kühe in ihr.


----------



## Hikaro (19. Januar 2010)

Frontschweine 


Fuchs du hast....
Gans du hast... (sind partner gilde)

Mirko und Gurki
JiMmY NeWtRoN-.-
und ubber peinlich
ich bin meini (der affe aus lazytown oder wie der sh heist)


----------



## Hikaro (19. Januar 2010)

achja vergessen letzten 4 spieler aus der gilde
ist nich so schlimm nuja ned peinlich aber die namen der Spieler -.-
Gicht
Rheuma
Dermathemi
colitis (zusammensetzen 3. u. 4. aus drake and josh^^)

Ich mein schrott gibts ja^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Januar 2010)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teh


Aha. Bei mir hat das mit zwölf aufgehört, dass wir Buchstaben durch Zahlen oder andere Buchstaben ersetzt haben. Danach wars peinlich.
Aber wie an deinem Namen zu erkennen, stehst du drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

Puh, 122 Seiten O.o

Theradras -> EVERYDAYISCAPSLOCKDAY

Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nalenia (19. Januar 2010)

Noch ganz lustig, gestern beim PVP gesehen...

AFK - Oma waschen


Echt komische Namen...


----------



## Gruffel (20. Januar 2010)

Meine Persönlichen Favs -->



PvP Gilde -->   <Wer Das Liest Ist Tod>

Fun Gilde -->   <Schwanger Aber Vodga Saufen>

PvP Gilde-->    <Im Klo Brennt Noch Licht>

                       <Geh Weiter Ich Drop Nix>

                       <Ogrimmar Westside Boyz>


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

<Gentleman inc>


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

<CPTN CAPSLOCK UND SEINE CRU>
gestern in dala gesehen :3


----------



## Shadowforce2 (21. Februar 2010)

Wurde heute gegründet:

"Critler Jugend" Oo


----------



## mrtypi (21. Februar 2010)

so gay allygilden wie "die heiligen ritter" oder so


----------



## Kankru (21. Februar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> <CPTN CAPSLOCK UND SEINE CRU>
> gestern in dala gesehen :3



Vor allem "CRU"

xD


----------



## Fênríz666 (21. Februar 2010)

"Die rache des Lichts" "Die Wache des Lichts" "Zirkel des Lichts" kann man ewig so weiterführen oder "Die Argentumritter"


----------



## addyy09 (21. Februar 2010)

GLADI STATT ABI 

ich find den geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Liantos (21. Februar 2010)

Ganz peinlich finde ich ja auch: "Hilfe mein Aquarium klingelt" Area52 Ally


----------



## Fênríz666 (21. Februar 2010)

"DER RAT DER DRACHEN" Ja in caps geschrieben einfach nur kindisch solche gildennamen


----------



## DarthDonut (21. Februar 2010)

ich hab da nen paar die peinlich sind,sind aber auch lustig zb your mom is my epic mount oder geh weiter ich drop nix oder wieso liegt hier stroh hab ich schon auf meinem server welchen mit den gildennamen rumlaufen sehn^^


----------



## Grakuhl (21. Februar 2010)

Trolling Stones


----------



## Schokoladenmann (21. Februar 2010)

nicht wirklich peinlich sondern lustig:
Ehrfürchtig bei ALDI


----------



## 44IsoO (21. Februar 2010)

"Die Wächter des Lichkings" oder "frostmoun" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Garhelt (21. Februar 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Agreed! Ich hätte da noch die Ally-Guilden "Angels of Shadow", "Devil's Backbone" und - oberpeinlich - "Devil's Rejects". Diese Kiddies möchten ja sooo gerne böse sein, den böse ist ja soooo cool. Warum diese Dummbratzen dann nicht aber Horde spielen, wissen sie wohl selber nicht...



Made my Day....weil die Horde ja so böse ist...das kann auch nur von nem Alli Spieler kommen der absolut NICHTS von der WOW Geschichte weiss.


----------



## Ayuran (21. Februar 2010)

nicht peinlich aber lustig "Hopfen Crew" um da mitglied zu sein braucht man den happy hour erfolg   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und die jungs sind wirklich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Februar 2010)

'Bushidogang' (gibts leider nit mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Find ich echt Peinlich, da in der Gilde bestimmt nur 12-15 Jährige Kiddies zocken, die sich "Voll Gangsta alta, ich f*** deine Mudda!" fühlen und es geil finden wenn sie bei Ikea Bleistifte mitgehen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achtung, heisser Becher mit Lava!

Ps: Die Hopfen Crew ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pps: 'Arbeistamt Hasserfüllt' <-- ich musste Schmunzeln ob die Gildenmitglieder nen Job haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Idiocracy (21. Februar 2010)

Grakuhl schrieb:


> Trolling Stones





Schokoladenmann schrieb:


> Ehrfürchtig bei ALDI



Beide genial. Grundsätzlich liebe ich Wortspiele und Anlehnungen ... Besser als "[Insert Random Evil Name] der Horde/Allianz", oder "Warriors of [Insert...] ... Von den Warriors gibt es bei uns auf dem Server die Warriors of Darkness, Warriors of Destiny, Warriors of Light und Warriors of Sun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Neuester Zuwachs bei uns ist - "KiLLaHz oF HordE" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von der Gilde frug heute nacht jemand was im Handelschannel ... Der Spieler hieß Chiccaakillaa oder so ähnlich ... So sah auch seine Rechtschreibung aus ...

Eine Top Gilde der Allys heisst bei uns "Sons of the Fallen Lands" ... auch nicht sooo prall jetzt ... Gibt das passende Horden-Gegenstück, welche sich "Land of the Fallen Sons" nennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz nett find ich "Nez Percé", "Delirium", "Quantum Leap", "Debellator Impavidus", "Advocatus Diaboli", "Die Gallier", "Me so Hordie", "Terra Incognita" (Meine, hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und "schubbst Igel in Pfützen" (Auch meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Grundsätzlich sollten Gilden, wenn sie denn Bezug auf die Geschichte in WoW nehmen, die Gildennamen auch richtig schreiben können, oder sich gleich einen RoXXor Namen suchen ... Es gab mal eine Gilde bei uns die hieß "Alex Wächter" ... Ich flüsterte den Spieler an und frug ihn, was der Name bedeuten soll und er meinte: "Der Gildenleiter wusste nicht wie Alexstrasza geschrieben wird" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (21. Februar 2010)

@Idiocracy Spielst du auf den Server Alexstrasza? Wenn ja dann grüße Chîcakillâh von seinen Cousin (Er spielt Horde und ich Allianz.


----------



## Idiocracy (21. Februar 2010)

The schrieb:


> Chîcakillâh



Den Namen kenn ich vom lesen her ... Das war aber nicht der Chiccaakillaa von heute nacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wird zu sehr OT hier ... also BtT.


----------



## Sakito (21. Februar 2010)

Charaname: Leichnahm
Gildenname: <ist tot>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yucreioss (21. Februar 2010)

Grad "Mc Drive" gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elfenbaby (21. Februar 2010)

Bei uns is heute am Server die Gilde "Critler Jugend" aufgetaucht ... 

und "Die Kellerkinder" suchen noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (21. Februar 2010)

Auch sehr witzig:

"Portsteinschwalben" auf Malygos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leetas (21. Februar 2010)

Bei solchen Gildennamen bekommt man doch Weinkrämpfe.


Pwnolololololololololol......immernoch peinlich -.-.

Auch schlimm........Dark Asassins


----------



## Greuliro (21. Februar 2010)

Kuh Klau Klan
^^


----------



## Torti681 (21. Februar 2010)

Rajaxx - Shadowwarriors of Death xD


----------



## Torti681 (21. Februar 2010)

Ups - sry 4 Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glokdt (21. Februar 2010)

mein favorit für den peinlichsten Gildennamen: "Allyfighters of Requiem"


----------



## Reo_MC (21. Februar 2010)

Déstrûctzón

O.O als ich nachgefragt ob der Gildenname eine Parodie auf Gildennamen mit vielen Akzenten sein soll, meinte der Typ (wörtlich)

Typ: hurnkind di name is vol coll

Da fragte ich mich, ob der "Hurenkind" extra falsch geschrieben hat um den Schimpfwortfilter zu umgehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (21. Februar 2010)

<Todes Krieger> (ja, das ist genau so geschrieben ingame)
<Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen>


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (21. Februar 2010)

Knights of the Allianz ...
Musste schon ein bisschen schmunzeln ^^


----------



## Pploran (21. Februar 2010)

[Servername] FBI/CSI/NSI/Kripo/Rebellen/KingZ


----------



## Brilliantix (21. Februar 2010)

mhhh bei uns auf hordenseite "Ehrfürchtig bei Mcdonalds" ^^


----------



## Sèv! (21. Februar 2010)

Mannoroth Horde

"Silvanas Legion"

Ich finde sowas einfach nur peinlich!

Ich schrieb ihn nett an mit
"In deiner Gilde ist ein Rechtschreibfehler"
"Hurensohn alta die ist richtig geschriben"
Darauf postete ich den Umhang "Sylvanas List"
und hab ihn auf Ignore getan.


----------



## DeepsoulAdad (21. Februar 2010)

ich hätte 

"critz critz emokidz"

"öffnet dose" der einzigste in der gilde heißt dosenöffner Oo

"server pros" ganz geil 

mfg deep


----------



## Benderle (22. Februar 2010)

"PARTY ATZEN" und zwar genau so mit caps geschrieben.^^ Vom namen kann man auch den skill der leute ableiten


----------



## Sergej Sch. (22. Februar 2010)

Gruffel schrieb:


> Meine Persönlichen Favs -->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL das mit wer Das liest ist tod ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sergej Sch. (22. Februar 2010)

Zroxx schrieb:


> -<ist in keiner Gilde> ^^
> Wenn ich jemanden mit dem Gildennamen rumlaufen sehe muss ich immer schmunzeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Man das ist der Geilste name ever


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuraxx (22. Februar 2010)

Also ne Pve Gilde wäre "Hüter des Kinderzimmers" (die gilde ist nicht schlecht, aber der name etwas verwirrend^^), "Hate it or Raid it", "Dragonfly" (die ganzen kiddy´s denken das heist "Drachenflug" wenn man aber drüber nachdenkt, müsste es dopch klar sein das das "Libelle" heisst>.<), und passend zur vorherigen Gilde "Dragonfly killerz"

Ehrlich, arme Leute die nen Wappenrock gratis anbieten nur das jmd in die Gilde kommt ist erbärmlich:/


----------



## freezex (22. Februar 2010)

Xyprogamerxy schrieb:


> <Todes Krieger> (ja, das ist genau so geschrieben ingame)
> <Hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen>




OK der erste ist dof, aber [hier könnte ihre Werbung stehen] find ich eigentlich recht witzig


----------



## Elito (22. Februar 2010)

<BEST PLAYERS ON LOTHAR> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<KillerGarde der Allianz> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninchu (22. Februar 2010)

der orden des phoenix <------ falsches spiel ihr nasen
gank mich und ich logg um <--------- peinlich aber lustig

oder allgemein namen die auf voll mega brutal gefährlich angsteinflößend englisch machen und dann aber falsch geschrieben werden 
wie die immer wieder gern genommene verwechslung KNIGHTS und NIGHT......sehr jut 
oder irgendwas mit asasinss.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ninchu (22. Februar 2010)

addyy09 schrieb:


> GLADI STATT ABI
> 
> ich find den geil
> 
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WackoJacko (22. Februar 2010)

behüterDerKnoblauchZehe auf Kiljaeden allianz^^


----------



## WackoJacko (22. Februar 2010)

behüterDerKnoblauchZehe auf Kiljaeden allianz^^


----------



## Mr.Mojo (22. Februar 2010)

Twinkgilde von mir und nem Freund für unsere 19er PvP-Chars

Willst n Keks?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wurde schon oft angeschrieben ob sie wohl einen Keks haben könnten.

mfg


----------



## Sergej Sch. (22. Februar 2010)

Allvis schrieb:


> Auf meinem Server gibt/gabs ne Gilde namens
> 
> "Die Schande der Allianz"




Das ist Ein geiler Name für eien Alli gilde wen man Humor hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Russelkurt (22. Februar 2010)

Letztens 2 Hordies gesehen die in der Gilde "AldaIschHolMeineBrüdas" waren. Low-Twinks in Durotar als ich wiedermal am erkunden war. Und sämtliche Gildennamen die "Arthas" im Zusammenhang mit seinem Schutz drin haben oder kram wie "Arthas Nightmare" oder sowas in der Art find ich irgendwie lächerlich.


----------



## Marcel Ballier (22. Februar 2010)

"I crit on my first date"


----------



## Faélivrin (22. Februar 2010)

Gestern auf dem Schlachtfeld getroffen: "I swear she was eighteen" *lach*
Nicht unbedingt der schönste Gildenname, aber ich gebe zu ich musste lachen...


----------



## dwarf303 (22. Februar 2010)

mußt grad schmunzeln moes taverne auf malle xd zu geil =)


----------



## Shabuki (22. Februar 2010)

Alle mal inner ini gesehn 
-Hordenlich aufs Maul
-Krieger der Liebe .... wohl eher peinlich als lustig
- Die ALDI Raider


----------



## IstalkU (22. Februar 2010)

Thunder Bluff BBQ House

zu geil xD


----------



## steven9797 (22. Februar 2010)

Man könnte nehmen:








Die Analkämpfer
Arbeitsamt Ehrfürchtig
Die Anti wow Gang
Die Kirchenraider


----------



## Dyla (22. Februar 2010)

"NaNaNaNaNaNa Batman"

...


----------



## Numekz (22. Februar 2010)

Shadows of Lordaeron.. allein wegen der Tatsache, dass das wohl die größte Noobgilde auf Destromath war.


----------



## Tolan (22. Februar 2010)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon genannt wurde, aber auf Lothar gibt es ne Gilde "Klaut Gehwegplatten". 
Grüsse


----------



## Stealthix (22. Februar 2010)

Hab nen lustigen Namen gesehen "KuhSchubsClan"


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gehix (22. Februar 2010)

<Wolle Rose kaufen> ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

< dobblepwndOo > ich glaub i habs hier schonmal reingeschrieben^^

Ich habe eine Gilde unterzeichnet und nicht auf den Namen geachtet. Als die Gilde gegründet wurde hab ich gesagt: 'Omg, was für ein Gildenname!' und wurde direkt gekickt + Ignore vom Gildenleader 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontext (22. Februar 2010)

Zwar aus HdRO, aber trotzdem gut: _<Die Rohirim von Rohan>_
Ursprünglich wollten sie sich _<Die Diener Saurons>_ nennen, bis man ihnen im Beratungs-Channel gesteckt hat, dass Sauron der Böse ist. ^^


----------



## Miarum (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab jetzt nicht direkt ne lustige Gilde, sondern eine lustige Kombination aus Name+Titel+Gilde

Dubekommst von der Allianz
<aufs Mowl>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lokke (22. Februar 2010)

Teldrassil Allianzseite:
Piratengang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

<Ist ein guter Name> Gilde von nem Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Editus sagt: <Spielt nackt> is au noch eine gilde auf Aman'Thul^^


----------



## Cysiaron (22. Februar 2010)

durch Orgrimmar lief jemand, der unterschriften für seine gildensatzung mit dem namen 
*Frenum
*haben wollte.
ich schmiss mich vom stuhl und flüsterte ihn an, ob es bedingung ist, dass man ein derartiges piercing haben muss um mitglied zu werden.

er fühlte sich verarscht und ich ließ ihn googlen.
er schrieb dann zurück "danke man, du hast mich vor nem echt großen fehler bewahrt, hab die gilde gleich gelöscht."


----------



## NoxActor (22. Februar 2010)

Stealthix schrieb:


> Hab nen lustigen Namen gesehen "KuhSchubsClan"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haha.. auf Onyxia etwa? =)


----------



## Latharíl (22. Februar 2010)

vor kurzem in der random hero hatte ich jemanden dabei, der in seinem gildennamen das wort gearscore drin hatte...aber ich weiß nich mehr in welchem zusammenhang *kopfkratz*


----------



## Mollari (22. Februar 2010)

Ich war letztens mit jemandem unterwegs der von "Allianzversichert" war, das fand ich ziemlich geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (22. Februar 2010)

das ist der *peinliche* gildennamen thread

geht mit *lustigen* gefälligst in den *lustige* gildennamen thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/5655-lustige-gildennamen/


----------



## Wiikend (22. Februar 2010)

Also bei uns auf Ambossar gibts so ne pvp ally gilde die ehm unaussprechlich ist aber mit ÁÈµµÔoOADAQµµ also so ungefährt etwas anders aber naja scheiße halt
und sonst noch? hmmm denke da an Noobz im blutrausch xDD

Mfg wiikend


----------



## Latharíl (22. Februar 2010)

Wiikend schrieb:


> Also bei uns auf Ambossar gibts so ne pvp ally gilde die ehm unaussprechlich ist aber mit ÁÈµµÔoOADAQµµ also so ungefährt etwas anders aber naja scheiße halt
> und sonst noch? hmmm denke da an Noobz im blutrausch xDD
> 
> Mfg wiikend



ne ne ne
tastatur->kopf->hin und her rollen->gildennamen


btw "zügel des schicksals" find ich auch richtig...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..toll


----------



## Rokzar (22. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mal eine gesehen die hieß :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
!Monsta Teufel BAAANG!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was für Superkids da hinter stecken will ich garnet wissen^^


----------



## El Topo (22. Februar 2010)

meiner meinung nach ist der gildenname _"Erben der Oni"_ der peinlichste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalaran (22. Februar 2010)

Hergestellt von <Charakternamen>
den find ich eigentlich etwas ausgelutscht, hat mittlerweile jeder für seine Twinks.

oder auch Bankchars United
für was denn das? xD

Aber der Klassiker ist immer noch
Ich brems nicht für Zwerge
*kopf -> Tisch*

Aber ja meiner ist ja nicht besser "Bad Company"... Bin da nur drinn weil ich jemanden kenne, aber einen döferen Namen gabs wohl auch net xD


----------



## CKASS (22. Februar 2010)

Hordenseite auf Teldrassil, gibts so ein Kerl, der spamt gerne den handelchannel voll mit seiner gildenwerbung, Name der Gilde: Die töttliche Horde


----------



## Neneko89 (22. Februar 2010)

Als mir nen Abend mit Kumpel langweilig war habenw ir spontan die Gilde "Super geile Cochones" eröffnet xD

Seht wie ihrs wollt, ich finds mehr lustig als peinlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## puhbear2010 (22. Februar 2010)

"geh weg ich dropp nichts"

beat ever!


----------



## puhbear2010 (22. Februar 2010)

"geh weg ich dropp nichts"

beat ever!


----------



## Overskilled (22. Februar 2010)

find auch den namen " hoden bis zum boden" i-wie naja xD unpassend für ne raidgilde ^^


----------



## Paranto (22. Februar 2010)

<Saunaclub Ironforge>  auf Malygos  Allianz^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zakuma (22. Februar 2010)

H O T PinKDeLoReAn 	kP was es bedeuten soll xD


----------



## Selfhero (22. Februar 2010)

Kenn da auch noch einen ....

"Pfanddosen für Gamecard" 

EU Onyxia Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

Dudus Incen, Hordis stinken

Vor 3 Stunden die Satzung unterzeichnet


----------



## Duselette (22. Februar 2010)

zakuma schrieb:


> H O T PinKDeLoReAn 	kP was es bedeuten soll xD



DeLorean: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Lorean


----------



## NoxActor (22. Februar 2010)

<Club der dichten Toten>  =D


----------



## Matress (22. Februar 2010)

<Anlauf satt Gleitcreme>
<lustiger Gildenname>

:'D


----------



## Nania (23. Februar 2010)

Gestern in einer Instanz gesehen: 
Bezirksbefruchter - fand ich schon verdammt grenzwertig.


----------



## BALKANBiEST (23. Februar 2010)

Schön ist auch, wenn man einen auf schlau machen will und sich bei translate.google.de einen Namen übersetzen lassen will.

Dann wird aus "Nichts zu Verlieren" plötzlich "Nothing to Loose".

Mein Wörterbuch sagt: "(to) loose" = lockern ("(to) lose" = verlieren).

Auch wenn google "loose" teilweise mit "verlieren" übersetzt, zählt für mich eher was im Oxford Dictionary steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skêlletôr2000 (23. Februar 2010)

Laserpistole Piu Piu FTW^^


----------



## Mithlen (23. Februar 2010)

Eher lustig

- Kuh Muh Nisten
- MüsliMüsliMjamMjamMjam

Tolle Charnamen:
- Daemonalisa


Geht garnicht:

- Mädchen sind doof (da fragt man sich wirklich, wie alt der Gründer ist) 
- ist imba
- Hunters Deluxe
- Satans little Wizards (omg) 
- Fellowship of the Noob
- FatKidzAreHardToKidnap
- cool name


----------



## Elidias (24. Februar 2010)

Geht gar nicht:
 <Jeder Pull ein Abenteuer>
 <ist IMBA>
 <ist ein Held>
 <die alten Hasen>


----------



## Naxtar (24. Februar 2010)

Meerschweinchenbande

Total besoffen


----------



## Gnorfal (24. Februar 2010)

[Insert any random lateinischen Mist here], geht absolut gar nicht.
Im Ernst, was hat Latein bitte mit WoW zu tun?


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. Februar 2010)

falls du latein könntest wüsstest du es mindestens 10% aller bossnamen sind leicht veränderte lateinische wörter 

zum beispiel in todesschwinges familie:

drachenname seiner wichtigsten frau : sinestra (lat. linke hand )

drachenname seines sohns : nefarian ( nefarius lat. - verbrecherisch gottlos )

als lateinschüler sind mir solche sachen in wow schon des öfteren aufgefallen und ich musste immer schmunzeln


da sag noch wer latein und wow haben nix miteinander zu tun


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (24. Februar 2010)

Bei uns rennt ne Gilde rum die sich 

<Die Gilde der Einzelgänger>

 nennt, soweit ja ok. Keiner labert dich an "Willst in meine Gilde" usw... 

Doch in den letzten Wochen haben die Leute für Ihre Zehnmann Raids gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yagilius (24. Februar 2010)

<DISCO POGO> .. omg -.-


----------



## Sejana (24. Februar 2010)

bei uns laufen momentan welche rum

Wariorz of the Dregens (eigentlich caps geschrieben alles, aber das will ich ma keinen antun^^)


----------



## Demigod (24. Februar 2010)

Bei uns gibts auch so einige fragwürdige Gilden wie zb:

  Atzen und Chiller oO
  Sterbehilfe GmBh


----------



## Deathclaws09 (24. Februar 2010)

ich weiss noch wo disco pogo neu war hab ich ulduar hms gemacht jff und andauernd haben irgendwelche von 25playern ins mic gegrölt ^^


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (24. Februar 2010)

Bei uns gibts ne PVP Gilde "Gladi statt Abi" auch irgendwie merkwürdig.


----------



## Cicer (25. Februar 2010)

Auf mannoroth ally seite...
<GhettoCowNerdsFromHell>
<The Elite of Warcraft>

...


----------



## nemø (25. Februar 2010)

Mithlen schrieb:


> - Mädchen sind doof (da fragt man sich wirklich, wie alt der Gründer ist)



Ich denke , der ist mindestens 16 gewesen, denn die altersgruppe, die das wriklich sagt, würde ihre gilde nicht so nennen


----------



## -Migu- (25. Februar 2010)

Zwei Namen den ich persönlich witzig finde, aber nie mit dem Teil unter meinem Charnamen rumlaufen würde:
- Murlocs ate my baby
- Murlocs stole my baby (man beachte das perfekte englisch)


----------



## Haramann (25. Februar 2010)

Popoclub
Gildenlos
Badeverein Orgrimmar
Würstchenstand


----------



## Prättcha (25. Februar 2010)

Deathclaws09 schrieb:


> falls du latein könntest wüsstest du es mindestens 10% aller bossnamen sind leicht veränderte lateinische wörter
> 
> da sag noch wer latein und wow haben nix miteinander zu tun



Unter anderem auch Ignis - Ignis, Ignis f. = Das Feuer

Ich glaube, auch die Argentumdämmerung hat vom Namen einen Lateinischen Ursprung.
Argens = Silber Ich weiß nur nicht, welcher Kasus dass in Argentumdämmerung ist.


----------



## Shaila (25. Februar 2010)

Mein Favourit wird auf ewig der hier bleiben:

"Nurnoch ein Level Mama"


----------



## ach was solls. (25. Februar 2010)

"Nurnoch ein Level Mama dann können wir endlich zusammen raiden gehen, du kannst mir Bufffood kochen und meine Rüstung waschen/reparieren"

gibt es nicht, ist auch frei erfunden. lolololololo

magische miesmuschel!


----------



## TheDoggy (25. Februar 2010)

<Mama sagt ich bin Gladi>

Und letztens noch was absolut dämliches gesehen... Weiss nur nicht mehr was es war. xD


----------



## hecktorius (25. Februar 2010)

hi ich sach nur freizeit und dan gehts jede woche mo 10 icc und do 25 icc was hat das mit freizeit zu tuen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cicer (25. Februar 2010)

Eine Gilde auf Kel'thuzad
<Eine Tonne Hordendung>
Ich find die ziemlich gut XD


----------



## Acekea (26. Februar 2010)

vielleicht nicht peinlich, aber lustig

habe mal einen gesehen, der hatte als Gildennamen "ist online" war schon witzig zu sehen:

Achim der Endecker
ist online

hehe


----------



## Mikolomeus (26. Februar 2010)

Auf Tirion:

-Brot kann Schimmeln

LG


----------



## Manni41 (26. Februar 2010)

<Pisswasser>
<lol duopfer>
<ist ein eierkopf>
<forentrolli verein>
<drecks kiddy pisser>
<Fratzen>
<verschrumpelter affenpenis>
<Taccostecher>
<Miniarschfressen>

und mein ausgedachter favorit der leider zu lang is:

<Ökoaktivistenschnalle>


----------



## Altros (26. Februar 2010)

auf mein realm gabte es mal oder gibt es immer noch auf der horden seite (Kämpfer der Allianze) so was von beklopt ey 

ich glaube ich mach auf Allianze seite mal die gilde Kämpfer der Horde


----------



## Bahlti (26. Februar 2010)

Auf Rexxar gibts da au so ein paar

Gnom GmbH
not intrested
The Fufus (o.O)
FalLouT (ich les da immer failout ^^)
look at me FAN
Möp
Arenamaster is hard LAWL


----------



## Knallkörper (26. Februar 2010)

<NoSkillAberMehrAlsDu>
 den fand ich persöhnlich peinlich!


----------



## Mesca77 (26. Februar 2010)

CKASS schrieb:


> Hordenseite auf Teldrassil, gibts so ein Kerl, der spamt gerne den handelchannel voll mit seiner gildenwerbung, Name der Gilde: Die töttliche Horde




Unser täglich Mihoo gib uns heute


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neother (26. Februar 2010)

<is in keiner Gilde>
<wir chef du nix> (habe ich bisher nur einmal geshen)

und eine PVP Gilde die gaaaanz viele Sonderzeichen hat und zwischendrin roflmao, omg und so weiter. Peinlich nicht der Name nur die Werbung denn die schreiben:" Die Gilde dessen namen keiner schreiben kann sucht...." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veeenom~ (26. Februar 2010)

echsenkessel


doombringer of giga

nuffies

:x nc.


----------



## Shadowforce2 (26. Februar 2010)

elfenbaby schrieb:


> Bei uns is heute am Server die Gilde "Critler Jugend" aufgetaucht ...
> 
> und "Die Kellerkinder" suchen noch
> 
> ...



Durotan ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Miarum schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt nicht direkt ne lustige Gilde, sondern eine lustige Kombination aus Name+Titel+Gilde
> 
> Dubekommst von der Allianz
> <aufs Mowl>
> ...



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vagabond55 (26. Februar 2010)

war schon "hordcore pwnography"?


----------



## Fênríz666 (26. Februar 2010)

Heut in Og gesehen "Geissel der Horde" find ich persönlich oberpeinlich


----------



## NoxActor (26. Februar 2010)

<My little Pwny>

=)


oder mein Favorit in peinlichen Gildennamen:

<Ensidia>   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferrates (26. Februar 2010)

Kiyu_89 schrieb:


> Finde den Gildenamen "Die Geißel der Allianz" ganz schön peinlich. Vorallendingen, weil ich nicht ganz verstehen kann, wie das funktionieren soll. oO
> Geißel ... Allianz ... ???
> Aber das Beste ist noch, dass die Gilde zur Horde gehört! xD



Ne Geißel ist einer Peitsche nicht unähnlich und wurde von Priestern früher zur Selbstbestrafung verwendet (siehe Geißeln). Hier kann man das nachschauen: http://de.wikipedia....org/wiki/Geißel




> Geißel im eigentlichen Sinne: aus einem Stiel mit mehreren Riemen oder Schnüren, die zur Züchtigung diente. Die Geißel hat an den Enden Knoten oder Gewichte aus Metall, die meist mit Widerhaken versehen sind, so dass sie die Haut des Gegeißelten stark verletzen (siehe Flagellanten)


Nur, weil es in WoW die Geißel gibt, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass das Wort nicht vorher schon bestanden hat und als Plage für die Allianz erweist sich die Horde immer mal wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gleiches gilt hier:



Fênríz666 schrieb:


> Heut in Og gesehen "Geissel der Horde" find ich persönlich oberpeinlich


----------



## nemø (26. Februar 2010)

Veeenom~ schrieb:


> echsenkessel
> 
> 
> doombringer of giga
> ...



Nichts gegen Giga.TV zudem es entsprechend auch die Lightbringer geben müsste


----------



## Perkone (27. Februar 2010)

Auf unserem Server gibts eine Gilde die heißt "Schalter des Lichts" xD Den fand ich bisweilen am Besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PumPam (27. Februar 2010)

peinliche? nein ich kenne nur nervige gilde ......


----------



## smurfirized (11. Mai 2010)

und hier kommt mal ein Knaller von Alexstrasza:

<The Allianz Deathkings>


----------



## Arjen R (11. Mai 2010)

Am geilsten sind eh solche Kiddy gilden wie "shadow force dragon power of hyper dragons"


----------



## Progamer13332 (11. Mai 2010)

meine twinkgilde heisst detlef d verarscht alle^^


----------



## Laeneus (11. Mai 2010)

Auf Malorne gibt es die Gilde

<Name>
<macht dich platt!>

da muss ich immer so herzlich lachen, wenn ich die auf 1k plattmach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (11. Mai 2010)

auf der ewigen Wacht sucht permanent einer nach Mitgliedern für die <Assasinen der Hölle>. Das witzige ist: er will 50g Aufnahmegebühr, Gearcheck in Dalaran und meint er hätte Prominente in der Gilde...

es gibt immer die lustigsten Diskussionen im /2 wenn er sucht, aber irgendwie scheint ihn das nicht zu berühren


----------



## Serephit (11. Mai 2010)

edit


----------



## LouisVanGeest (11. Mai 2010)

Bei uns gibts ne Hordengilde die heißt "Allianzversicherung" zu geil xD


----------



## c0bRa (11. Mai 2010)

Weiß nich, obs schon genannt wurde:

*ZDF Critparade*


----------



## Lari (11. Mai 2010)

<ATZEN MACH DIE ANNA NASS>

Wüäh... ^^


----------



## Muh-Q (11. Mai 2010)

<Die Königsmörder>
 wenns für den echten Titel nicht reicht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sycotrap (11. Mai 2010)

Ich finde alle lateinischen Gildennamen, von diesen pseudointellektuellen Studenten peinlich.


----------



## Hamburgperle (11. Mai 2010)

meine Favoriten sind ja:

"Bier und Ehre" und "deft den hof" .. beides ja wohl obergeil !


Warten tue ich auf die Gilde

<charname> "hat GS 6000" ...	gibts die Gilde schon ? 

;-)


----------



## Alkonaro (11. Mai 2010)

wir persöhnlich haben auf unserem server : kill mich und ich log um,jung brutal gutaussehend (?) lovesickness (dort darf man anscheinend nur unter 12 rein und zwar eine der besten gilden aber naja der name ist klein aber oho


----------



## KingNothing22 (11. Mai 2010)

touch my pvpenes...*gähn*

Angels of doom, Söhne thralls, Anstrurm der Horde....das is alles so unkreativ...


----------



## Bodvarr (11. Mai 2010)

"WarriorAngels"... auweia

Top: "freihe Werbefläche"


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> Warten tue ich auf die Gilde
> <charname> "hat GS 6000" ...	gibts die Gilde schon ?


<hat GS 6000> geht nicht weil man nur Buchstaben verwenden kann.
müsste dann <hat GS Sechstausend> heissen. (sieht aber doof aus)

<GS over Ninethousand> währe doch was^^ (ich würd damit nicht rumlaufen)


----------



## Lovac (11. Mai 2010)

xo0Pieceshot0ox oder so.. naja in der Gilde bin ich auch drinne :'D


----------



## Männchen (11. Mai 2010)

Hab die Tage jemanden der Gilde "Alianz" gesehen. Da ist sicher Ali Mente Gildenführer.


----------



## Revan69 (11. Mai 2010)

<gs over ninethousend> wär definitiv gut, allerdings kommt es nicht an die Tel'abim Bananenbande


----------



## Désann (11. Mai 2010)

bei mir auf´m server gibts so tolle gilden wie.

Boden Rot Horde tot
Die Glücksbärschies
sitzt nackig vorm Pc
Silent Decay


----------



## teufelchen582 (11. Mai 2010)

Bei uns gibts Gilden wie...Fluffige Mammuts oder I sogs glei i drop nix, oder zu hammer auch "Die nette Horde"????lol


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mal eine Gilde gesehen die hieß: Teletubbies on the Block <-- ist aber schon lange her.


----------



## Kindgenius (11. Mai 2010)

Bei uns hat einer mal geworben mit Gildenname "Ritter Of Licht". Im Ts sind erstmal alle durchgedreht und auf /2 gings auch lustig weiter.

Ritter Of Asshole...
Ritter Of Bigmc...
Ritter Of Ke$ha...

ab da konnte ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Tharabad (11. Mai 2010)

Ganz toll is auch

"Arme von Sturmwind"... wenn Ich die sehe, muss Ich immer lachen^^ oder

"Warriors of Dark Souls" *würg*

"Angels of Dârkness" etc...


----------



## maxi_king (11. Mai 2010)

auf Proudmoore gibt es oder gabs mal eine Gilde die hieß:

"Bis die eier klatschen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerjyana (11. Mai 2010)

Mh... was hab ich gestern nochmal gesehen? *grübel*

Ach, ja "Seeker of Skybreak" - Vielleicht gibt's ja 'n Sinn dahinter, der erschließt sich mir nur gerade nicht^^

Aber peinlich ist leider auch der Name des Arenateams, in das mein Neffe mich eingeladen hat. Vielleicht liegt sowas wirklich am Alter? ;o)


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (11. Mai 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> auf Proudmoore gibt es oder gabs mal eine Gilde die hieß:
> 
> "Bis die eier klatschen"
> 
> ...



Das ist nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

maxi_king
bestimmt eine "Assi Toni" fanboy Gilde^^


----------



## Feindflieger (11. Mai 2010)

Thralls Schweizergarde 

Blóódwings ( was bei passender Auflösung wie Blöödwings aussieht) 

LIONS in the DARK

We arrr pirates


----------



## Willtaker (11. Mai 2010)

Dark SilberDragon


----------



## Trig (11. Mai 2010)

Dark Phönix

(als ich dann den Leader auf die gekonnte Denglish-Kombo hinwies meinte dieser nur: "Soll lustig sein!" Da muss ich wohl noch an meinem Humor arbeiten....)


----------



## BioHassan (11. Mai 2010)

Bei uns auf Anetheron gibts ein paar geile/peinliche Gildennamen (horde) ich persönlich finds aber richtig geil und originell.

Müsli Müsli MjamMjamMjam
Die dunkle Seite der Milch

oder Legends never Die ... blöde gilde alle so ein hohen gs und alle ja ach so toll weil sie so imba sind ... *würg*

ach und die Gilde von uns heißt: Best Guild In Town
wer es kennt es gibt ein currywurst-imbiss der heißt best worscht in town. (in darmstadt und frankfurt) ... der ist geil und desshalb heißt so jetzt unsere gilde xD


----------



## Ben Wylde (11. Mai 2010)

Ich sag nur ...

[Scharlachrote Latenz] 

Wie die Leute auf sowas kommen ist mir schleierhaft^^


----------



## Altafalta (11. Mai 2010)

Da kenn ich auch welche:

"Hier kommt die Allianz"

"Better Wipe GmbH"

"Begleiter von Unbekannt"

....


----------



## Lothus90 (11. Mai 2010)

auf Nefarian gibts oder gabs mal ne gilde die "meerschweinchen GmbH" hieß


----------



## Eyatrian (11. Mai 2010)

Ensidia


----------



## maxi_king (11. Mai 2010)

VHRobi schrieb:


> maxi_king
> bestimmt eine "Assi Toni" fanboy Gilde^^




ne war eine PVP Gilde auf meinem Server ^^
und damit da nicht der Gedanke eines Fakes aufkommt => Der Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VHRobi (11. Mai 2010)

ha geil!^^


----------



## Senklor (11. Mai 2010)

maxi_king schrieb:


> ne war eine PVP Gilde auf meinem Server ^^
> und damit da nicht der Gedanke eines Fakes aufkommt => Der Link
> 
> 
> ...



made my day xDD


----------



## Ardor11 (11. Mai 2010)

vilt wurdes schon geschreiben.. Kleinsatzkommando....


----------



## Xanavas (11. Mai 2010)

Mir gingen die ganzen Gilden mit der Endung "... des Lichts" etwas auf die Leier. Wir haben dann, um unseren Frust Luft zu machen, die Twink-Gilde "Schalter des Lichts" gegründet.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (11. Mai 2010)

der geilste und verblödedste gildenname überhaupt:


THÈ DêMONs oF THÈ HéLL


dieser name ist einfach eine fusion von kiddy-style und stumpfer einfallslosigkeit!


----------



## Caudex-destro (11. Mai 2010)

<Mach do ned Kampfrausch>
<Nudisten Camp> - Bankchars die alle nackt rumrennen
<Donnerfels Base Jumpers>

Neulich im BG is mir einer von <Ne eigentlich ja nich so> übern Weg gelaufen


----------



## Arrthemis (11. Mai 2010)

...of the hell

made my day!

bei uns aufm server gibts tolle gilden, die haben alle erstklassige und abgerundete namen, da kann man nix bemängeln.
oder findet ihr <Die WOW Fans> etwa albern?
spass beiseite, das ist nur harmloses bekennen zur leidenschaft, auch wenn ich persönlich das affig finde.
richtig peinlich hingegen wirds dann, wenn ne gilde wie nachstehend heisst:
<Orden von Arzeroth>
..
..
..
..
und nein, ich hab mich ausnahmsweise mal nicht vertippt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JohnnyGomez (11. Mai 2010)

Lang, lang ists her...

Die Mördergasse Kids


----------



## Myrddin_Shattrath (11. Mai 2010)

angriff der gnomkrieger - grüße von steven spielberg
die horde rennt - gibts auch mehrfach​chili und knoblauch - mal irgendwo gesehen, glaub auf shattrath​


----------



## Feindflieger (11. Mai 2010)

Richtig geil war auch mal " Franzosen Mjam Mjam" ^^


----------



## -=Reaper=- (11. Mai 2010)

For the Horde


----------



## Morningstar1 (11. Mai 2010)

"The Corrupted Thrall"


----------



## Sebastian1804 (11. Mai 2010)

MuhKuhSchubser


----------



## Barnes66 (11. Mai 2010)

Diesen finde ich aber zugleich echt lsutig

"Hartz V Beta-Tester"


----------



## morveer (11. Mai 2010)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> "[Insert any random word here] der Allianz".



Thumbs up dafür...nicht gerade einfallsreich diese ganzen "clan der allianz" "rächer der allianz" geschichten
sehr nice natürlich auch "familie der allianz" und mein ganz persönlicher favorit "HORDE DER ALLIANZ" ......gute besserung


----------



## cellesfb (11. Mai 2010)

La cosa nostra...


----------



## aFro_kid (11. Mai 2010)

Kayji schrieb:


> ich kenn so ziemlich viele peinliche Gildennamen auf meinem Server, wo fang ich mal an, hmm
> 
> - Bewahrer des Blödsinns
> - We have Cookies
> ...



Du spielst wohl auch auf Wrath? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blooooooody (11. Mai 2010)

es gab mal auf der Silberne Hand "Noobs and Friends" aber die musste sich unbennen...


----------



## Sorrowrain (12. Mai 2010)

Ich war ma in ner gilde die hat geheisen [Pala Vs Ruhestein]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich sag nua pala FTW


----------



## meerp (13. Mai 2010)

gestern hatte ich jemanden in der gruppe, welcher "New World Order" unter seinem namen trug.
heute habe ich wieder jemanden in der gruppe, der "Bilderberger" unter seinen namen trägt...

Wem die Begriffe nichts sagen sollten es googlen...

mfg


----------



## Shedex (13. Mai 2010)

hab im bg gesehen das einer aus der gilde A Team ist und sein name war hânnîbâl ^^


----------



## LingLing85 (13. Mai 2010)

Gibt zwar ziemlich bescheuerte Gildennamen, wo man nur mit den Augen rollen kann. Aber peinlich find ich eher, wie Gilden versuchen an Member ranzukommen. Alle 2 Minuten Member-Such-Makro im Handelschannel oder direkt beim Vorbeilaufen instant Ninjainvite...einfach nur lächerlich und lachhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (13. Mai 2010)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Dragonknights of Doom
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja andererseits: warum ging die horde (also deren hauptvolk - die orcs) nicht zurück auf die scherbenwelt als das portal wieder offen war? - im moment okupieren sie einfach länder die ihnen niemand streitig machen kann, weil sie ne große armee haben...

peinliche gilden namen?

viele von den lateinischen....equites honoris (das ist als wie wenn ich knights of honor schreibe - nur auf latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - wobei ein haufen davon auch ganz gut ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.B. Si vis Pacem, para Bellum (vor allem ist das ein lebensmotto von mir: wer frienden wünscht, möge zum krieg rüsten (oder wie ich es sage - weil es besser passt für die bedeutung: möge für den krieg gerüstet sein (abschreckung und so))

mfg LAX


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Mai 2010)

"WOTLK HERO BC ZERO" XD


----------



## DiemoX (13. Mai 2010)

Könige der Kampflanguste ^^


----------



## Nerevar88 (13. Mai 2010)

Killers of Shadow Peoples

oder auch

Pwnyhof Gmbh


----------



## schneemaus (13. Mai 2010)

Die Vernichter der Schattenvölker klingt auf Deutsch nicht mal sooooo dumm, aber ich glaub, dass DAS eher ein Tipfehler war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich fand "Raidclan" ziemlich einfallslos, aber peinlich fand ich bis jetzt noch keine Gildennamen...


----------



## Isoclin (13. Mai 2010)

Begleiter von Schneehase xD


----------



## Isoclin (13. Mai 2010)

Gildenlos


----------



## haschmich (13. Mai 2010)

Auf Wrathbringer Horde: ANALphabeten, BeamerBenzOrBentley,


----------



## Elito (13. Mai 2010)

Bei uns gibts oder gabs mal "Thralls Fun Army"


----------



## Revgamer (13. Mai 2010)

Fat Kids Lags in RL


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2010)

Revgamer schrieb:


> Fat Kids Lags in RL


Looooool!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wo se recht haben haben se recht ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gronn (13. Mai 2010)

meerp schrieb:


> gestern hatte ich jemanden in der gruppe, welcher "New World Order" unter seinem namen trug.
> heute habe ich wieder jemanden in der gruppe, der "Bilderberger" unter seinen namen trägt...
> 
> Wem die Begriffe nichts sagen sollten es googlen...
> ...



Ja, denn WOW gehört ja auch der Finanzelite. Man muss sich doch nur mal die Freizeitaktivitäten des Edgar Bronfman Jr. ansehen oder besser die seines Vaters.


----------

